# De profesión, LONCHAFINISTA: Historias de RATAS



## Veole (15 Nov 2008)

¿Qué es lo más "rata" que has hecho/visto hacer? - ForoCoches

En ese hilo se cuentan historias de gente rata, pero rata rata de verdad. Lo único es que la mayoría de historias son de gente joven o muy joven, y es que no tener un duro es la excusa perfecta para algunos que tratan de hacer su vida a costa de otros (que tampoco tienen un duro).

Así que preguntaba que historias conocéis de ratas ya adultos, de esos que sueñan con ser el mas rico del cementerio, que sin necesidad alguna o teniendo pasta de sobra son ratas por vocación. 

PD: No confundir el lonchafinista que vive al día buscando no gastar, con el lonchafinista rata que pese a tener igual o más que el resto, decide vivir de terceros o caer en situaciones esperpéticas sin ninguna necesidad de ello.


----------



## josemazgz (15 Nov 2008)

Mi suegro, bancario recién jubilado, tenía un compañero. Éste cobra casi 3.000 netos y su mujer otros tantos al ser funcionaria grupo A.

Pues ahora, con 60 años, tiene la posibilidad de jubilarse anticipadamente eso sí, perdiendo parte del sueldo, pero no mucho. Pues prefiere trabajar 5 años más para seguir cobrando en total 6.000 € en vez de 5.000 y poco.

Tienen todo pagado, no tienen hijos, y jamás sale a tomar un café. Su única afición es coger setas "porque es gratis". Al enterarse de que muchos municipios van a empezar a cobrar por ello, puso el grito en el cielo.


----------



## sr chinarro (15 Nov 2008)

Tenia barco, pero se compró los zapatos para la boda de su hijo, en el mercadillo(supongo que el chaqué, no).


----------



## España1 (15 Nov 2008)

*Mi abuelo escatimaba en luz*

Cuando veíamos entrar a mi abuelo en el portal apagábamos casi todas las luces de la casa.

Me imagino que sería un recuerdo suyo de la guerra/postguerra, pero es que era un lonchafinista de aupa.

Se hizo una casa y en la luz del portal puso la posición "10 segundos".

Él con garrota y mi abuela a minipasitos... siempre se quedaban en mitad del portal a oscuras.

Además era carpintero y jamás tiro nada; pensaba que la madera ni se creaba ni se destruia, solo se transformaba. Así, hizo un cartel comercial enorme con sus persianas viejas y un montón de cosas más.

A mi me enseñó lo que vale un peine y a no gastar inutilmente!!!


----------



## Alice (15 Nov 2008)

Voy a por la libreta (uy, no, perdón: mejor cojo los folios impresos por una sola cara y que no sirven) para apuntar las propuestas de este hilo


----------



## lorenzo (15 Nov 2008)

Alice dijo:


> Voy a por la libreta (uy, no, perdón: mejor cojo los folios impresos por una sola cara y que no sirven) para apuntar las propuestas de este hilo



¡Que desperdicio! con lo bien que queda en la parte trasera de los recibos del banco


----------



## nemo4 (15 Nov 2008)

josemazgz dijo:


> Mi suegro, bancario recién jubilado, tenía un compañero. Éste cobra casi 3.000 netos y su mujer otros tantos al ser funcionaria grupo A.
> 
> Pues ahora, con 60 años, tiene la posibilidad de jubilarse anticipadamente eso sí, perdiendo parte del sueldo, pero no mucho. Pues prefiere trabajar 5 años más para seguir cobrando en total 6.000 € en vez de 5.000 y poco.
> 
> Tienen todo pagado, no tienen hijos, y jamás sale a tomar un café. Su única afición es coger setas "porque es gratis". Al enterarse de que muchos municipios van a empezar a cobrar por ello, puso el grito en el cielo.



Lamento desilusionar a tu suegro, pero el tope maximo de las pensiones es de 2300 €

Seguridad Social: Pensionistas

Mi suegro es igual, siempre exagera las cifras, es un mál de los viejos de Zaragoza


----------



## josemazgz (15 Nov 2008)

nemo4 dijo:


> Lamento desilusionar a tu suegro, pero el tope maximo de las pensiones es de 2300 €
> 
> Seguridad Social: Pensionistas
> 
> Mi suegro es igual, siempre exagera las cifras, es un mál de los viejos de Zaragoza



No me has entendido bien. Mi suegro está ya jubilado, cobrando un porcentaje de la base reguladora, que al ser ésta bastante mayor que la pensión máxima hace que cobre esos 2.300 euros.

La cuestión iba por su compañero, que no se quiere jubilar. (Y sí, me he liado con las cifras)


----------



## fadesa (15 Nov 2008)

josemazgz dijo:


> Mi suegro, bancario recién jubilado, tenía un compañero. Éste cobra casi 3.000 netos y su mujer otros tantos al ser funcionaria grupo A.
> 
> Pues ahora, con 60 años, tiene la posibilidad de jubilarse anticipadamente eso sí, perdiendo parte del sueldo, pero no mucho. Pues prefiere trabajar 5 años más para seguir cobrando en total 6.000 € en vez de 5.000 y poco.
> 
> Tienen todo pagado, no tienen hijos, y jamás sale a tomar un café. Su única afición es coger setas "porque es gratis". Al enterarse de que muchos municipios van a empezar a cobrar por ello, puso el grito en el cielo.



Pues que quieres que te diga lo mismo no lo hace por el dinero. Conozco muchos casos de gente que se prejubilo y se echo a perder.

Mi padre mismo desde que se ha jubilado parece otro y es que hay gente que lo único que sabe que hacer es trabajar. 

No veo el lonchafinismo por ningun lado.....


----------



## SUPREME (15 Nov 2008)

Hombre, sobre los abuelos y tal, esta gente en realidad vivió rasca de verdad despues de la guerra civil y todo el tema, la educación que recibieron no tiene nada que ver con la que hay ahora, donde realmente se apreciaba tela todo. Ahora ves el día de navidad a un niño coger un regalo y sin mirarlo ponerlo en una montaña de regalos abiertos y abrir el siguiente.

Aunque tb hay casos de rateo duro


----------



## rotovator (15 Nov 2008)

Alice dijo:


> Voy a por la libreta (uy, no, perdón: mejor cojo los folios impresos por una sola cara y que no sirven) para apuntar las propuestas de este hilo



La encargada de la reprografía de mi instituto ya está instruida por mí para recoger los folios usados por una cara que han salido mal y ya no sirven. Cada dos semanas paso y me los llevo para usar en casa, y donde haga falta.

Algún examen que les he hecho a los alumnos lo he impreso "a una cara" porque en la otra había fotocopias de "historia del arte".

Y eso que el dinero con que se pagan los folios es vuestro y no tanto mío.


----------



## josemazgz (15 Nov 2008)

fadesa dijo:


> Pues que quieres que te diga lo mismo no lo hace por el dinero. Conozco muchos casos de gente que se prejubilo y se echo a perder.
> 
> Mi padre mismo desde que se ha jubilado parece otro y es que hay gente que lo único que sabe que hacer es trabajar.
> 
> No veo el lonchafinismo por ningun lado.....



Si lo conocieras, sabrías que es por el dinero.

Es la definición de rancio.

Y le encantaría estar jubilado ya, pero sin perder un solo céntimo.


----------



## Yemanyá (15 Nov 2008)

josemazgz dijo:


> Pues ahora, con 60 años, tiene la posibilidad de jubilarse anticipadamente eso sí, perdiendo parte del sueldo, pero no mucho. Pues prefiere trabajar 5 años más para seguir cobrando en total 6.000 € en vez de 5.000 y poco.
> 
> Tienen todo pagado, no tienen hijos, y jamás sale a tomar un café. Su única afición es coger setas "porque es gratis". Al enterarse de que muchos municipios van a empezar a cobrar por ello, puso el grito en el cielo.



Pues la razón por la que no se quiere jubilar es esa: no tiene una vida después del trabajo. En el trabajo se entretendrá, hablará con gente, si es funcionario saldrá mucho, etcétera.

Yo conozco casos de gente que se ha jubilado y se ha muerto de asco.


----------



## otropepito (15 Nov 2008)

Jolín con el agüelo. ¡¡Seguro que por la noche le quitaba las pilas a los relojes !!.

Y yo que me creía lonchafinista por usar bolsas de carrefour como bolsas de basura. 

Mi padre usó un coche durante 23 años y lo tuvo que retirar porque se rompió... el bastidor de podrido.


----------



## josemazgz (15 Nov 2008)

Yemanyá dijo:


> Pues la razón por la que no se quiere jubilar es esa: no tiene una vida después del trabajo. En el trabajo se entretendrá, hablará con gente, si es funcionario saldrá mucho, etcétera.
> 
> Yo conozco casos de gente que se ha jubilado y se ha muerto de asco.



A ver, que parece que mi castellano no es entendible:

*SE QUIERE JUBILAR, ESTÁ HARTO DE TRABAJAR, PERO ES TAN RANCIO QUE LE COMPENSA PASARSE 5 AÑOS MÁS AMARGADO EN EL CURRO QUE PERDER UN SOLO CÉNTIMO.*

Ya?


----------



## Alice (15 Nov 2008)

rotovator dijo:


> La encargada de la reprografía de mi instituto ya está instruida por mí para recoger los folios usados por una cara que han salido mal y ya no sirven. Cada dos semanas paso y me los llevo para usar en casa, y donde haga falta.
> 
> Algún examen que les he hecho a los alumnos lo he impreso "a una cara" porque en la otra había fotocopias de "historia del arte".
> 
> Y eso que el dinero con que se pagan los folios es vuestro y no tanto mío.



Si yo hago lo mismo :o, lo malo es que al final acabas con una pila de papeles que no sabes que hacer con ellos, porque hay "exceso de producción" 

En una empresa en la que trabajé un tiempo había dos pilas de folios, los gastados por una cara, para trabajo interno, y los normales. Lo malo es que sólo teníamos una impresora para los cuatro esclavos y como se te olvidara comprobar el papel que se había usado antes, te encontrabas con todo el trabajo hecho en el papel equivocado, y había que empezar a currar de nuevo desde el principio. Resumen: doble gasto de papel, y de cartuchos de impresión. De trabajo no, porque como las horas extras las pagaban a 0 euritos.....:


----------



## angelitopepito (15 Nov 2008)

Lo de los abuelos y las luces tiene que tener una explicacion anclada en la posguerra o algo así. Los mios, qepd, tenian la misma fijacion con las luces; hasta si te veian con la puerta del frigorifico abierta un segundo más de la cuenta ya te lo estaban recriminando. Y la t.v. había q verla con la luz apagada por supuesto. 
Desde luego eran dos hombres que vivieron una guerra y una posguerra.


----------



## psycho (15 Nov 2008)

Lo que ocurre es que en el pasado la energía ERA CARA relativamente a los salarios, lo mismo que las telecomunicaciones, mi abuela colgaba el teléfono a los dos minutos aunque la llamaran, para no hacer gastar, pero es que si comparáis el precio del Kwh en 1940 y hoy, o el del minuto de teléfono, veréis que sus manías tienen una explicación.
Y lo triste es que al menos en parte podemos volver a situaciones parecidas.


----------



## Mr. Scrooge (15 Nov 2008)

Veo con horror como se critica a personas virtuosas en este foro, esos heroes de los que todos debieramos inspirarnos;los suegros, el abuelo, el otro....aunque el lonchafinismo sea "no poder" los "misterscroogers" es "no querer"...gastar se entiende.


----------



## elfo-oscuro (16 Nov 2008)

vivir al dia entiendo que es cuando no tienes para los gastos del mes sin el ingreso de la nomina, entonces en cuanto tienes mas de ese dinero si antes eras lonchafinista pasas a ser rata?


----------



## Veole (16 Nov 2008)

A ver, no entréis en temas de abuelos de postguerra pq eso ya es algo psicologico, y por lo que no se puede juzgar a nadie. Debe ser jodido vivir según que cosas y eso naturalmente marca de por vida.


----------



## Viernes_negro (16 Nov 2008)

Yo y otro del trabajo utilizamos el papel de aluminio de los bocatas más de una vez. No lo hacemos por lonchafinismo, más bien es un lonchafinismo de recursos, los dos creemos que hay que aprovechar más eficientemente lo que tenemos.

El problema es que con tanto ecologismo puede que nos estemos olviendo rancios a veces.


----------



## Veole (16 Nov 2008)

Pues el aluminio se recicla. Por otro lado a mi siempre se me rompe, así es imposible reutilizarlo ni queriendo, aparte de la guarrería que supone tener restos de comida de días pasado.


----------



## Stuyvesant (16 Nov 2008)

Vaya. Y yo que creí que el hilo iba de Miguel Delibes. :o


----------



## Hassgesang (16 Nov 2008)

Conozco a la gente RATA (que aun teniendo dinero vive como si estuviera en 1940) de cerca:

-Viven literalmente AMARGADOS, tienen tan metido en la cabeza que no tienen que gastar NADA que les es imposible disfrutar de nada que hagan porque si lo han pagado ellos sufren por ese dinero y si lo ha pagado otro sienten algo como que "no les corresponde".

-Su única función y labor en la vida es trabajar, no saben hacer otra cosa: cuando se jubilan (obligados) se encierran en casa o se suicidan.

-Si se van de vacaciones (por presiones de familiares suyos por supuesto) están amargados hasta por el mínimo gasto y deseando que acaben.

-Cada luz encendida, cada grifo abierto, cada horno puesto, cada llamada de teléfono, etc... es como si les estuvieran dando cuchilladas en el costado. Se empiezan a poner nerviosos aunque no lo paguen ellos.

-Se bloquean de tal forma con los temas relacionados con el dinero que no pueden echar cuentas: 5 pagos de 12 € les parecen mucho menos que uno de 50 € de golpe, no saben dividir los gastos anuales en mensuales, ni los mensuales en diarios, ni los diarios en horas del día. 

-Y lo peor es que son tan extremadamente irracionales que resultan ineficientes en muchas posibilidades de ahorro: Compran ciertas cosas solamente por la fama de baratas que tienen, sin mirar el precio ni echar cuentas, como por ejemplo que siguen comiendo en los KFC sin notar que el precio se multiplicó por tres y la calidad y el tamaño se dividieron por tres o compran las herramientas más baratas que encuentran aunque sepan que les van a salir más caras porque se van a estropear muchísimo antes que las que cuestan algo más.


----------



## Ladrillo_power (16 Nov 2008)

Hassgesang dijo:


> Conozco a la gente RATA (que aun teniendo dinero vive como si estuviera en 1940) de cerca:
> 
> .....
> 
> -Y lo peor es que son tan extremadamente irracionales que resultan ineficientes en muchas posibilidades de ahorro: Compran ciertas cosas solamente por la fama de baratas que tienen, sin mirar el precio ni echar cuentas, como por ejemplo que siguen comiendo en los KFC sin notar que el precio se multiplicó por tres y la calidad y el tamaño se dividieron por tres o compran las herramientas más baratas que encuentran aunque sepan que les van a salir más caras porque se van a estropear muchísimo antes que las que cuestan algo más.




Lo de los KFC lo desconozco en mi provincia no hay y las veces que he ido no ha sido como para controlar esos asuntos pero un consejo

NUNCA COMPREIS HERRAMIENTAS BARATAS... eso si que es tirar el dinero, se nota en el resultado y en tu humor, y al fin y al cabo son para toda la vida. Las herramientas, brocas, tornillos, destornilladores y taladros, de calidad...


----------



## Hassgesang (16 Nov 2008)

Ladrillo_power dijo:


> NUNCA COMPREIS HERRAMIENTAS BARATAS... eso si que es tirar el dinero, se nota en el resultado y en tu humor, y al fin y al cabo son para toda la vida. Las herramientas, brocas, tornillos, destornilladores y taladros, de calidad...



Ya ves, juro por dios que vi a uno que teniendo que comprar un abrelatas y habiendo 3 modelos en orden de calidad y precio, primero intentó abrirlas con un cuchillo y después de 10 minutos sin logarlo, compró el más barato (5 €) y no sabía ni usarlo, luego el siguiente (10 €) y no abría ni papel de arroz, total que en vez de haber comprado el de 15 € directamente DEJÓ DE COMPRAR LATAS.


----------



## pepeleches (16 Nov 2008)

Conozco a una chica que cuidaba a una abuela que vivía con su hijo cincuentón, y les hacía la comida. Según me dijo tenían la despensa y la nevera vacía, hasta el punto de que para comer tenía que hacer unas lentejas por ejemplo sin echarles ningún apaño. A partir de entrar ella empezó a meterles caña y terminaron comprando cosas básicas (tomate, cebollas...). Y tadaron MESES en comprar carne o pescado.

El hijo se mataba a trabajar, de lunes a sábado con un trabajo bastante duro y mal pagado. Hasta aquí todo normal. Hasta que se empezó a enterar de todo...

Tenían en la ciudad ese piso pagado y dos pisos más. Tenían un chalé con terreno a pocos kilómetros de la ciudad, un terreno con casa en Cantabria y otro (creo...) que en la playa, más alguno más que no sé muy bien donde estaba. Y eso se fue enterando sin preguntar, que igual tenían más. Es decir, podrían tener un patrimonio inmobiliario que en su momento podía haberse valorado en varios millones de euros y vivían como chabolistas...

Eso contando con que el hijo no salía nunca y juntaban su sueldo con la pensión de su madre. A mí me pareció increíble. Está muy bien no malgastar el dinero, pero vivir como si no tuvieras donde caerte muerto cuando eres millonario me parece muy muy triste.


----------



## Yemanyá (16 Nov 2008)

Yo conozco el caso (y me lo contaron vecinos, no es una leyenda urbana) de un anciano que vivía solo y que aprovechaba lo que veía en los contenedores de basura y que cuando murió, los herederos encontraron aproximadamente mil millones de pesetas en bonos, o acciones (me dijeron el término exacto, pero hace unos doce años, y como no soy muy entendida en estas cosas, lo he olvidado) escondidas en el colchón, dentro de su casa que daba asco entrar.

Insisto que no es una leyenda urbana, pero este hombre puede que ya estuviera enfermo, síndrome de Diógenes o algo así. 

Pero esta gente empieza estando cuerda, y empiezan por la racanería.


----------



## monicagt (16 Nov 2008)

Pues al hilo de LONCHAFINISTA RATA, yo se de un señor empresario (bueno ahora ya está jubilado). Que perfectamente ganaba al mes 12.000€ y a medio día se comida un pincho de tortilla y una tapa de algo para no gastar, en vez de sentarse a comer el menú del día.


----------



## Rocket (16 Nov 2008)

España1 dijo:


> ...la madera ni se crea si se destruye... solo se transforma...
> 
> A mi me enseñó lo que vale un peine y a no gastar inutilmente!!!



Tu abuelo, igual que el mío, que también era carpintero y contaba historias de la guerra - posguerra, era un visionario 

Quién sabe si en un futuro cercano no tenemos que vivir así... esperemos que no. En cualquier caso, somos muy derrochadores, y nunca viene mal ahorrar un poco. Además, nuestro bolsillo lo nota.


----------



## Rocket (16 Nov 2008)

rotovator dijo:


> La encargada de la reprografía de mi instituto ya está instruida por mí para recoger los folios usados por una cara que han salido mal y ya no sirven. Cada dos semanas paso y me los llevo para usar en casa, y donde haga falta.
> 
> Algún examen que les he hecho a los alumnos lo he impreso "a una cara" porque en la otra había fotocopias de "historia del arte".
> 
> Y eso que el dinero con que se pagan los folios es vuestro y no tanto mío.



Pues yo hago lo mismo con los folios del trabajo, más por ecologismo que por no comprar.


----------



## OvEr0n (16 Nov 2008)

lo mas lonchafinista rateril que he visto es un tipo en un antiguo trabajo. Se casó y celebró el banquete en un chino y la luna de miel una semana en el camping del Escorial. Dificil de superar HOYGA


----------



## Hassgesang (17 Nov 2008)

OvEr0n dijo:


> lo mas lonchafinista rateril que he visto es un tipo en un antiguo trabajo. Se casó y celebró el banquete en un chino y la luna de miel una semana en el camping del Escorial. Dificil de superar HOYGA



Eso no es lonchafinista, era una prueba a ver si la mujer aguantaba con eso porque si lo lograba, es que ya podía hacer lo que quisiera que no le dejaba. Vamos que es IMPOSIBLE que exista nadie tan MISERABLE y RUIN.


----------



## nostramo (17 Nov 2008)

Es muy triste el tema de los que no se quieren jubilar, lo se por experiencia propia gente amargada sin recursos personales, hobbies.... y lo peor muchos se creen que son indispensables, llenos de manias y cuando ellos se marchen no va ha funcionar nada.


----------



## psycho (17 Nov 2008)

Mi experiencia es que los que no se quieren ir es que no dan golpe, son los clásicos artistas del escaqueo, en general en cualquier trabajo se llega a los 60 quemado y a los 65 destrozado, eso los que cumplen esa edad, que en hombres las bajas empiezan a notarse pasados los 45.


----------



## Touching_Balls (17 Nov 2008)

Alice dijo:


> Voy a por la libreta (uy, no, perdón: mejor cojo los folios impresos por una sola cara y que no sirven) para apuntar las propuestas de este hilo



También puedes coger papel del water que no haya sido usado, o usado parcialmente.


----------



## Veole (17 Nov 2008)

Conozco a alguien que hace lo de separar en capas las servilletas para que duren más, y muy probablemebte lo haga con el papel higienico.


----------



## Limón (17 Nov 2008)

Yoconozco varios casos:

- Un cura que trabajaba como profesor, con sesentaitantos y un cancer de caballo, que no hubo forma de que se jubilara ( por la pensión ).
- Un individuo multimillonario con su mujer fatal por demencia senil. No encontraba nadie para cuidarles porque solo ofrecía cama y alojamiento, no sueldo. El tío tenía varios miles de millones en terrenos, pisos, etc.
No tenía hijos, y no hizo testamento porque se enfermaba de pensar que alguien se quedaría con su dinero.


----------



## macvales (17 Nov 2008)

Un caso real:a una de las presidentas de una asociación de mujeres, le ofrecen un móvil de la asociación, y lo rechaza porque dice que no quiere tener gastos, las allí presentes le dicen que no va a tener gastos que la factura del teléfono la paga la asociación a lo que ella responde:
"Sí y el gasto de luz de cargar la batería del teléfono ¿qué?.

Se quedaron todas flipando, y ella sin el móvil.

La mujer se encuentra en una situación económica como mínimo "desahogada".


----------



## Bactiman (17 Nov 2008)

Un tio abuelo de mi madre y su mujer eran de lo más miserables, ella de tanto remendar las bragas acababan siendo puro hilo, ni tenían coche, ni salían a comer a restaurantes , ni tuvieron siquiera hijos ( ya no sé si por la moléstia o por que no podían ).

Luego dejaron una heréncia valorada en más de 24 millones de leuros, para flipar..... ( y de esto hace 20 años que entonces era bastante más que ahora )...

Saludos,


----------



## brunorro (17 Nov 2008)

Ladrillo_power dijo:


> Lo de los KFC lo desconozco en mi provincia no hay y las veces que he ido no ha sido como para controlar esos asuntos pero un consejo
> 
> NUNCA COMPREIS HERRAMIENTAS BARATAS... eso si que es tirar el dinero, se nota en el resultado y en tu humor, y al fin y al cabo son para toda la vida. Las herramientas, brocas, tornillos, destornilladores y taladros, de calidad...



Entonces yo soy un rata de cojones...

Bueno, la verdad que para una llave de carraca que voy a usar 6 veces en mi vida (cambio de aceite de la moto) no he comprado la herramienta cara en cuestión (el vaso Palmera, eso sí).

Y la gran mayoría de herramientas, las usaré 4 veces mal contadas, se piden con interés 0 a mi padre o al vecino, que si no es Palmera o Bellota no compra una sola herramienta


----------



## eljos (17 Nov 2008)

SUPREME dijo:


> Hombre, sobre los abuelos y tal, esta gente en realidad vivió rasca de verdad despues de la guerra civil y todo el tema, la educación que recibieron no tiene nada que ver con la que hay ahora, donde realmente se apreciaba tela todo. Ahora ves el día de navidad a un niño coger un regalo y sin mirarlo ponerlo en una montaña de regalos abiertos y abrir el siguiente.
> 
> Aunque tb hay casos de rateo duro



Eso me pone enfermo, tengo una niña de año y medio y veo que me la van a inundar de regalos, el año pasado ya le pusieron algunos delante cuando aún no sabía ni abrir el papel.

Yo tenía unos abuelos que siempre me daban perrillas (un durico, cinco duricos, etc) y otros que no me daban nada, y estaba mejor con los que me daban menos, no sé, hay otras cosas.

Sobre ratas, la primera cena de clase en la universidad me tocó organizarla a mí, pues de 10 que fuimos 4 vinieron al bareto con el bocadillo hecho en su casa, por ahorrarse 300 pelas de entonces, me quería meter debajo de la mesa.

También conozco a uno que tiene una libreta (ahora una hoja de cálculo) en la que apunta todos los gastos desde el año 90, gastos cómo un café y un agua sin gas, etc.





Saludos.


----------



## Touching_Balls (17 Nov 2008)

Veole dijo:


> Conozco a alguien que hace lo de separar en capas las servilletas para que duren más, y muy probablemebte lo haga con el papel higienico.



jajajajaj.
Le das la mano?


----------



## Jsn (17 Nov 2008)

Pues sé de uno que tras 100.000 Kms no había cambiado las ruedas del coche. Supongo que conducía muy despacio para no gastar, porque sino no me explico que no se hubiera dado el gran castañazo.


----------



## Fireman (17 Nov 2008)

eljos dijo:


> Eso me pone enfermo, tengo una niña de año y medio y veo que me la van a inundar de regalos, el año pasado ya le pusieron algunos delante cuando aún no sabía ni abrir el papel.



Cuando mi primogénito cumplió 2 años avisé a toda la familia de mi mujer (la mía ya conoce mis malas pulgas) de que no quería regalos para el niño.

El día de su cumpleaños se juntaron con 7 regalos.

Una vez pasados los 10 días de enfado de mi mujer por montarles el pollo a sus padres, tíos, primos, etc, y de dejar todos los juguetes en casa de mi suegra, nunca más he tenido problemas de sobredimensionamiento de regalos.


----------



## Casika (17 Nov 2008)

Un compañero mío dejaba las colillas a medio fumar en una maceta al lado del curro -lo que no entiendo es como sabía después que era la suya y que no se había meado ningún perro ahí- También era famoso por no llevar nunca dinero, ni tabaco, claro, a la hora del café -estrategia manida pero que mientras dura, da sus resultados-


----------



## Josefina (17 Nov 2008)

eljos dijo:


> También conozco a uno que tiene una libreta (ahora una hoja de cálculo) en la que apunta todos los gastos desde el año 90, gastos cómo un café y un agua sin gas, etc.



A mí esto que describes no me parece ser rata en absoluto. 

Cuando nosotros decidimos comprar piso, sabíamos que estábamos ahorrando (porque el dinero se acumulaba en la cuenta) pero no teníamos ni idea de qué gastos teníamos en casa cada mes. Así que hicimos una hoja de cálculo en Excel y anotábamos cada céntimo que salía de nuestros monederos (daba igual que fuera un café fuera de casa, una caja de aspirinas o el ticket de la compra del súper). Después de varios meses anotando nuestros gastos, sabíamos perfectamente a qué cuota podíamos hacer frente cada mes considerando los ingresos y gastos que teníamos.


----------



## robergarc (17 Nov 2008)

eljos dijo:


> También conozco a uno que tiene una libreta (ahora una hoja de cálculo) en la que apunta todos los gastos desde el año 90, gastos cómo un café y un agua sin gas, etc.
> 
> Saludos.



Vos.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/87770-mi-economia-familiar.html


----------



## psycho (17 Nov 2008)

Yo creo que contabilizar los gastos no es mala cosa,es hasta sano,lo malo es cuando se convierte en obsesión y de eso conozco yo dos casos muy curiosos,el primero de uno que además de apuntar gastos llevaba una especie de contabilidad primitiva y contabilizaba pérdidas cuando hacía regalos o invitaba y beneficios en caso contrario.

El otro ya es más cutre,pues afectaba a una familia que a la hora de repartirse una herencia nada pequeña descubrió que el padre, alto funcionario y multipropietario, había anotado en un libro por hijo todo lo que cada uno había costado incluyendo regalos de boda y ayudas varias,lo que desató un conflicto familiar porque,además, al ser los hijos de edades y circunstancias diferentes,las ayudas y donativos correspondían a décadas diferentes, y en las primeras peleas los había que sumaban cifras nominales y salió la hermana economista y directiva exigiendo el cómputo en términos reales y se lió parda.


----------



## segundaresidencia (17 Nov 2008)

esto que vivi yo, me marco bastante tiempo, yo entre a trabajar en una empresa multinacional, holandesa concretamente, habia un señor muy antipatico,el tio mas racano que os podais imaginar,llevaba una "parka" de esas de los años 70 con borrego en los bordes de la capucha, al estilo de keni el de south park, el tio trabajaba cambiando aceites a las maquinas y se encargaba del mantenimiento preventivo de maquinaria, era un miseria de la ostia, nunca sacaba un cafe de la maquina,se llevaba MIERDA para comer o cenar,nunca ponia dinero para alguien que se fuese a jubilar,nacimiento de niños,etc,etc,etc. ,el tio era un garrulo que te cagas, el mote que tenia en el trabajo era el "gorila" con eso os podeis imaginar el resto
el solo tenia un gasto, una o dos apuestas a la primitiva, bueno ,ese tio tenia mas de 55 años, y un dia de pronto nos enteramos que se va a ir del trabajo,despues de 25 en la misma empresa, habla con el del comite,para ver si le puede acompañar a ver al de personal, para ver si le dan el paro, que el dice que se tiene que ir al pueblo (galicia),para cuidar a su madre y que se tiene que hacer cargo de unas tierras,al final el tio negocio un cese de contrato muy digno,le dieron pasta,y encima el paro.
al tiempo nos enteramos a traves de uno que sus padres eran de un pueblo de al lado del suyo, que le habia TOCADO LA PRIMITIVA, algo mas de 800 millones de pesetas,pero para no perder posible indemnizacion,no nos dijo ni pio, y se fue sin decir nada,encima le regalamos una placa de recuerdo nuestro, y no se pago ni un cafe.
el tio con ese dinero,en vez de disfrutar, compro(año 1990+-) un hotel mediano en torrevieja, y metio a todos los hijos y nueras/yernos a trabajar juntos,y por lo visto alli estan matandose a trabajar todas las temporadas estivales


----------



## Loco_Ivan (17 Nov 2008)

eljos dijo:


> También conozco a uno que tiene una libreta (ahora una hoja de cálculo) en la que apunta todos los gastos desde el año 90, gastos cómo un café y un agua sin gas, etc.



Yo tengo una excel así, y hace como dos años que me apunto todos los gastos. No llego al extremo de apuntar los cafés, pero me apunto casi todo.

Lo hice porque me daba cuenta que llegaba a final de mes y me lo había gastado todo y no sabí en que.

Cuando empiezas a anotarlo te das cuenta de la cantidad de cosas en que te gastas dinero y no son necesarias. A partir de ahí empecé a ahorrar de verdad.

Y también te sirve para saber que mes vas a ir más apurado para controlarte (eso cuando ya llevas un tiempo y sabes los gastos que te van a tocar en cada mes).


----------



## BCNboom (17 Nov 2008)

*yo lo llamo pobreza psicológica*



Hassgesang dijo:


> Conozco a la gente RATA (que aun teniendo dinero vive como si estuviera en 1940) de cerca:
> 
> -Viven literalmente AMARGADOS, tienen tan metido en la cabeza que no tienen que gastar NADA que les es imposible disfrutar de nada que hagan porque si lo han pagado ellos sufren por ese dinero y si lo ha pagado otro sienten algo como que "no les corresponde".
> 
> ...



Con estos guiones (los que faltan, no, afortunadamente) me has descrito con suma precisión a personas muy cercanas, ya entradas en años.

A las generaciones anteriores las educaron en tiempos de escasez, y han interiorizado de tal forma el valor de las cosas (y además las pasaron tan putas) que no son capaces de entender que muchas de ellas han cambiado y que ya se las pueden permitir (ej: teléfono). 

Y se han pasado de frenada; han aprendido a administrarse tanto tanto que no saben disfrutar de lo que tienen. Apenas gastan un céntimo en ellos. No saben vivir de otro modo aunque su situación económica sea desahogada. Es triste de cojones, porque normalmente se trata de gente que lleva toda la vida eslomándose para salir adelante.

No conocéis a señores sesentones de los que llevan trabajando como mulas de carga desde los 14, jubilarse y deprimirse hasta el punto de necesitar medicación? Porque yo conozco unos cuantos... Es una lógica muy clara; su papel en la vida, su rol de hombre, pasaba por su trabajo: ellos eran los que traían el dinero a casa (y sus mujeres las que administraban férreamente el hogar y cuidaban de la prole). Estos hombres al dejar de realizar "su función" pierden poco menos que su identidad. Si no tienen hobbies que los mantengan activos se sienten inútiles y eso les hace polvo.

Pero paradójicamente en esas personas he visto muchas veces una generosidad que no he visto en otros que sí se cuidan mucho mejor. Las contadísimas veces que salen quieren invitar siempre y se ofenden (con ese aire antiguo y señor) si sus acompañantes (igual de antiguos y señores) no aceptan la invitación, o son capaces de gastarse en sus hijos 10 veces más de lo que nunca se gastarían en ellos mismos.

Acaso no tenéis padres, tíos, abuelos, y sobretodo madres que os han comprado cualquier cosa de una calidad muy superior a la que se permiten para ellos mismos?

A menudo incluso son incapaces de aceptar regalos que tengan una mínima pinta de caros, especialmente de sus seres queridos, porque sufren pensando en lo que se han gastado en ellos, adoptando actitudes incluso ofensivas. Absurdo total. Ejemplo: cuando mis padres hicieron sus bodas de plata les íbamos a regalar un viaje (sencillito, que ya nos lo veíamos venir), y no hubo forma. Nos decían que nos fuéramos nosotros de viaje con ese dinero. (¿!?)

Yo he intentado aprender de sus lecciones, pero sin pasarse. Desde luego si sé ahorrar es gracias a ellos, pero también "gracias" a su actitud a menudo intransigente y amargada he aprendido a disfrutar de lo que tengo.


----------



## erpayo (17 Nov 2008)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> el tio con ese dinero,en vez de disfrutar, compro(año 1990+-) un hotel mediano en torrevieja, y metio a todos los hijos y nueras/yernos a trabajar juntos,y por lo visto alli estan matandose a trabajar todas las temporadas estivales



a ver, alma de cántaro... ¿Has echado cuentas de la pasta gansa que se han sacado en todos estos años? ¿Has pensado que, a lo mejor, el resto del año (temporadas no estivales) están tocándose las bolas y/o matándose a disfrutar?

El usuario medio de este foro, ejperto en finanzas de altos güelos, habría metido ese dinero en depósitos bancarios y se habría pasado la vida lonchafineando y regalándole el dinero al banco tacita a tacita.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (17 Nov 2008)

Josefina dijo:


> A mí esto que describes no me parece ser rata en absoluto.
> 
> Cuando nosotros decidimos comprar piso, sabíamos que estábamos ahorrando (porque el dinero se acumulaba en la cuenta) pero no teníamos ni idea de qué gastos teníamos en casa cada mes. Así que hicimos una hoja de cálculo en Excel y anotábamos cada céntimo que salía de nuestros monederos (daba igual que fuera un café fuera de casa, una caja de aspirinas o el ticket de la compra del súper). Después de varios meses anotando nuestros gastos, sabíamos perfectamente a qué cuota podíamos hacer frente cada mes considerando los ingresos y gastos que teníamos.



Veo que hay muchos como yo. Para mí no es ser rata, solo es ser ordenado y tener información, que sepas en que te gastas el dinero no significa que no te lo gastes.


----------



## Eratostenes (17 Nov 2008)

Compañero de trabajo, gana buen dinero, pero sus historias son comentadas por todos en la oficina.
Ir a una tienda (ahí estaba yo presente):
buenos días, me va a poner usted UNA pera 
Habia que ver la cara del tendero

Otro día, en una carnicería a la que fué con un compañero que compraba mucho alli y lo llevo (sin conocer como era aún), le pregunta al carnicero, que cuanto cuesta las chuletas de cerdo...el carnicero dice la cantidad (ahora no recuerdo) y le pregunta que cuanto cuestan las otras que están metidas en salsa (imagino que salsa con especias para adobar o algo así) el carnicero le dice que 30 centimos más que las primeras...entonces !!Le pide una chuleta y cuando el carnicero la tiene ya en un papel, le dice que se la moje en salsa "para probarla a ver si le gusta y viene otro día a comprarla"¡¡¡...El carnicero, cuando pudo hablar con el otro compañero que lo llevó y que compraba mucho allí, le diho que nunca más llevara a semejante sujeto a su carniceria.

Un día llega al trabajo y cuenta que "Ayer le dije a mi hija, hoy vamos a darnos un homenaje, toma 10€ y compra 200 gramos de jamón york un paquete de pan bimbo y vamos a hacernos un par de sanchiws"..creanme, no lo dice como chiste, realmente el entiende que darse un gran homenaje comiendo es que lo inviten o comer sanchis de jamón york y pan bimbo.

Se ha traido una tostadora de su casa y deseyuna en el trabajo, porque aquí, tenemos cafetera y así el café le sale gratis...abrió el papel con jamón york que trajo hoy para sus tostadas, y eran 2 lonchas, finisimas...imagino la cara del pobre tendero donde va a comprarlas: cojer el jamón, encender la maquina para cortarlo, la luz...eso le sale más caro que lo que le cobra por las lonchas seguro.
Aquí, se llevaba los tetrabrik de leches para su casa.
Se trae la comida del medio día, que le prepara una novieta que tiene, y a la cual no da ni un euro para que le prepare esa comida, esa novia trabaja en un trabajo duro, gana poco y tiene 2 hijos.

Y puedo contar más cosas de él, es un caso digno de estudio..como ir al carrefourt y cojer la crema y limpierse los zapatos...hasta que lo cogieron. Un prenda es el hombre.

Y creanme, no es que no tenga dinero, gana más de 2000€, es que es un verdadero rata y caradura.

Saludos


----------



## BCNboom (17 Nov 2008)

*jaja pienso hacer lo mismo*



Fireman dijo:


> Cuando mi primogénito cumplió 2 años avisé a toda la familia de mi mujer (la mía ya conoce mis malas pulgas) de que no quería regalos para el niño.
> 
> El día de su cumpleaños se juntaron con 7 regalos.
> 
> Una vez pasados los 10 días de enfado de mi mujer por montarles el pollo a sus padres, tíos, primos, etc, y de dejar todos los juguetes en casa de mi suegra, nunca más he tenido problemas de sobredimensionamiento de regalos.



Tengo amigos con hijos que intentan controlar (sin mucho éxito) el número de regalos que reciben sus niños para que no se los malcríen y se los vuelvan lelos con tanto consumo idota. Sobretodo a los abuelos, juasjuas. Eso es batalla perdida.

Hay que hacer como tú, ponerse de mala hostia desde el principio. Tus suegros te odiarán.


----------



## robergarc (17 Nov 2008)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> esto que vivi yo, me marco bastante tiempo, yo entre a trabajar en una empresa multinacional, holandesa concretamente, habia un señor muy antipatico,el tio mas racano que os podais imaginar,llevaba una "parka" de esas de los años 70 con borrego en los bordes de la capucha, al estilo de keni el de south park, el tio trabajaba cambiando aceites a las maquinas y se encargaba del mantenimiento preventivo de maquinaria, *era un miseria de la ostia, nunca sacaba un cafe de la maquina,se llevaba MIERDA para comer o cenar,nunca ponia dinero para alguien que se fuese a jubilar,nacimiento de niños*,etc,etc,etc. ,el tio era un garrulo que te cagas, el mote que tenia en el trabajo era el "gorila" con eso os podeis imaginar el resto
> el solo tenia un gasto, una o dos apuestas a la primitiva, bueno ,ese tio tenia mas de 55 años, y un dia de pronto nos enteramos que se va a ir del trabajo,despues de 25 en la misma empresa, habla con el del comite,para ver si le puede acompañar a ver al de personal, para ver si le dan el paro, que el dice que se tiene que ir al pueblo (galicia),para cuidar a su madre y que se tiene que hacer cargo de unas tierras,al final el tio negocio un cese de contrato muy digno,le dieron pasta,y encima el paro.
> al tiempo nos enteramos a traves de uno que sus padres eran de un pueblo de al lado del suyo, que le habia TOCADO LA PRIMITIVA, algo mas de 800 millones de pesetas,pero para no perder posible indemnizacion,no nos dijo ni pio, y se fue sin decir nada,encima le regalamos una placa de recuerdo nuestro, y no se pago ni un cafe.
> el tio con ese dinero,en vez de disfrutar, compro(año 1990+-) un hotel mediano en torrevieja, y metio a todos los hijos y nueras/yernos a trabajar juntos,y por lo visto alli estan matandose a trabajar todas las temporadas estivales



Pregunto. 

¿Acaso ha de ser digno de encomio y alabanza aquel que se gasta todas las mañanas dos euros en dos ínfimos y ardientes vasos de plástico, rellenos de un vomitivo aguachirri al que llaman café, para lograr chamuscar los dedos e incitar arcadas, aparte de entablar estúpidos y banales diálogos con despreciables trepas con los que uno comparte oficina? ¿Es esa estúpida socialización, ese fingido "ir por ir", ese borreguil "estar por el qué dirán", ese lanar "hacer lo que todos hacen", algo digno de elogio? ¿Para quién era ese "café", por cierto, para él o para ti?



> nunca ponia dinero para alguien que se fuese a jubilar,nacimiento de niños



No digas más. Ya entiendo. No poner dinero para comprar la primera ñoña gilipollez que a la soltera-visillera-malfollada-amantedemiñosajenos de la oficina se le pase por la cabeza regalar a la preñada de su amiga es delito de leso compañerismo. Claro, los niños, que son tan monos.

Te sugiero un título. Con reminiscencias lacanianas y psicoanalíticas: "La chupipandi y yo. Soy donde trabajo"


----------



## pepeton (17 Nov 2008)

Hassgesang dijo:


> Eso no es lonchafinista, era una prueba a ver si la mujer aguantaba con eso porque si lo lograba, es que ya podía hacer lo que quisiera que no le dejaba. Vamos que es IMPOSIBLE que exista nadie tan MISERABLE y RUIN.



Pues voy a discrepar de esta opinión, en parte.

Un mismo comportamiento puede ser por RATA o por otros motivos. Por ejemplo, se puede reutilizar un folio varias veces por RATA, ó por estar concienciado con el medio ambiente. Es importante saber el motivo por el que se hace algo para saber si es por tacañería o por otras causas.

Yo por ejemplo lo del Chino y lo del Escorial, lo veo estupendo. No le veo la logica a reunir ese dia a 200 personas en una iglesia y en un restaurante, a algunas de las cuales no has visto en tu vida y ni fu ni fa, a comer un menu cuyo precio de seguro esta mas que inflado.

En mi boda, me apeteceria mucho mas invitar a padres y hermanos (y punto), ir a la iglesia, y hacer luego una comida familiar todos juntos. Si es en un sitio bueno mejor (bueno no me refiero a pagar caro porque si, me refiero a buena relacion calidad-precio. Si pago mas, quiero mas), y si economicamente la cosa esta muy mal, pues chino o similar. Y en este caso no seria por RATA, ya que seguramente se saque mas dinero invitando a 200, que yendo de la forma que comento.

Lo dicho, para saber si se es RATA, importante conocer la motivacion.


----------



## chemosh (17 Nov 2008)

Yo tuve un ayudante de topografía, que era lo siguiente a misero:

Ganaba por encima de los 2.000€/mes.
La casa la tenia en Toledo, pero trabajamos en Madrid. Por no gastarse dinero en alquilar una habitación, durmió durante dos años (ojito con las heladas que caen en Madrid a partir de Noviembre) en:
- su coche.
- la caseta donde guardabamos los aparatos.
- el comedor de la obra.
Cocinaba en un camping-gas. Como no tenia nevera portatil, solo comía pasta. 
Todas las mañanas ibamos a desayunar al bar (estaba preparandome para mi actual vida de funcionario), y el pedía "un vaso de agua del grifo".
Tenia dos "trajes": el azul que se da en las obras y un pantalón de vestir gris (con cierre lateral) y una camisa azul cielo.
Tenia un hijo con problemas, de las tres operaciones que le hicieron al hijo, una de ellas a "corazón abierto", nunca estuvo presente "porque no podía perder horas extras".
Cierto día haciendo fotocopias de sus papeles, extravio uno de los justificantes del banco. El señorito tenía dos cuentas, una con 230.000 € y otra con 75.000 €.
El remate del coleguita vino, cuando le pillo un administrativo falsificando mi firma con partes de fin de semana (200 € por un sabado) y se puso de rodillas llorando delante de mi y de mi jefe, que por favor que no le despidieran que lo hacia por el tratamiento tan costoso de su hijo : (tratamiento pagado por la seguridad social) que lo había dejado arruinado (mentira tenía 300.000 € en el banco).
Al tiempo coincidi con otro hijo del sujeto, me conto que hacia años que no se hablaba con su padre, no pasaba un duro a la madre ni ayudaba en los costes que suponia el hijo enfermo y para remate de fería la casa de Toledo la tenía alquilada y los sabados por la noche, que eran el día que iba a Toledo, dormía en una pensión.


----------



## Pepita Mates (17 Nov 2008)

Gracias Eratóstenes, me he partido de risa con tu post.


----------



## Bactiman (17 Nov 2008)

chemosh dijo:


> Yo tuve un ayudante de topografía, que era lo siguiente a misero:
> 
> Ganaba por encima de los 2.000€/mes.
> La casa la tenia en Toledo, pero trabajamos en Madrid. Por no gastarse dinero en alquilar una habitación, durmió durante dos años (ojito con las heladas que caen en Madrid a partir de Noviembre) en:
> ...



Dios que tio tan triste, encima un ladrón......

Saludos,


----------



## BCNboom (17 Nov 2008)

*hay ejemplos muy grandes!*

joder, me estoy tronchando con algunos de los posts de este hilo. Si no son verdad, gracias igualmente por el buen rato.


----------



## psycho (17 Nov 2008)

chemosh dijo:


> Yo tuve un ayudante de topografía, que era lo siguiente a misero:
> 
> Ganaba por encima de los 2.000€/mes.
> La casa la tenia en Toledo, pero trabajamos en Madrid. Por no gastarse dinero en alquilar una habitación, durmió durante dos años (ojito con las heladas que caen en Madrid a partir de Noviembre) en:
> ...



Difícil de superar,qué joya.


----------



## janSolo (17 Nov 2008)

Los padres de un amigo mio, con sesenta y tantos años, con lavadora, como todo el mundo. Hasta aqui todo normal. 

Pero se la compraron para que los vecinos vieron (por el patio de luces del bloque) que tenian lavadora, para no ser menos que nadie.

La madre, con cancer y un brazo hinchado como una bota, lavando la ropa a mano, en invierno, "porque la lavadora gasta".


----------



## moncton (17 Nov 2008)

Muchos de los ejemplos que estais poniendo son de gente con problemas psicologicos. Para mi un rata es el tipico que viene al bar y nunca invita pero se apunta a todas las rondas. O el que viene de cena, pide el plato mas barato, con agua y luego hace cuentas de lo que le toca pagar (que tampoco es caso de tirar la pasta, pero si no quieren gastar en cena, que vengan despues para las copas).

O el tipico que se tira una hora en una cola para que le den lo que sea si es gratis (comida, una gorra, un paraguas). Eso si que me pone de los nervios.


----------



## trichetin (17 Nov 2008)

Yo también llevo la contabilidad con Excel. El motivo real era aprender a utilizarlo, no veáis que pedazo gráficos jeje. Pero como dicen arriba, lo mínimo en alguien sensato está en tener controlado aquello por lo que te hacen matarte a currar. No he cambiado mis gastos porque digamos que soy bastante frugal, excepto en libros jeje, ahí se me funde casi todo (y mira que los intento comprar de bolsillo que son mas baratos jajajaja






Mi rácano conocido, un tio abuelo. Tiene dos o tres pisos en el barrio de Salamanca (Madrid) y si no le invitas a comer, ni pisa la calle


----------



## Mr. Scrooge (17 Nov 2008)

Te puedes bajar libros por internet. A mi me pasaron un cd con tropecientos, clasicos y actuales...


----------



## Georgia Hale (17 Nov 2008)

Mi padre en todas las lámparas de la casa apaga la mitad de las luces, mitad encendidas, mitad apagadas, no falla. Cuando mi madre se pone a coser se tiran los trastos a la cabeza, la verdad es que mi casa por la noche es la penumbra.....Aunque eso sí mi padre es una bellísima persona, pero le gusta la oscuridad


----------



## Mr. Scrooge (17 Nov 2008)

a mi una compañera de trabajo de muy ver me dijo hace tiempo que si al salir "nos tomabamos algo"...como era de muy buen ver y a mi se me caia la baba pues acepté encantado.

En estas que salimos del curro(sobre las 8 de la tarde) y al verme me dice:

Entonces que, ¿me *invitas* a tomar algo? me dice la tia perra

-Vale, vamos aqui cerquita que hay una tasca muy buena, le digo
-No, te voy a llevar a un sitio guay que voy con mis amigas.....

Asi que andamos un rato hasta que llegamos a una especie de pub megapijo lleno de niñas tontas y pagafantas,(yo mientras pensando en lo que me va a costar las dos cañas)y ella hablando de lo mucho que le gusta viajar, hacer shopping, las motos caras...etc

Llegamos a la barra y antes de que yo pudiera hablar va y dice la tia;

yo quiero un CARDHU con cola ¿y tu?......

yo me quedé sin habla.....no, es que estoy tomando medicinas, mejor no toma nada....mientras me iba poniendo amarillo-verdoso....y la tia me dice ¿qué te pasa?¿estas malo? que mala cara tienes.....hija de pu**

Todavía esta esperando que quedemos pa otro dia....


----------



## Scire (17 Nov 2008)

Una vecina, de origen chino, para más detalle, ponía la compresa manchada de fluidos menstruales a secar en la ventana.

Un conocido, pasajero del autobús más matutino, solía subir al autobús con un buen billete en la mano. El conductor, evidentemente, no tenía cambio; por lo que no podía negarle el paso gratis.


----------



## Vercingetorix (17 Nov 2008)

Pues no se.. pero yo sí hago algunas de las cosas q decís por aqui:

- Utilizo los folios que estan escritos por 1 cara, para apuntar cosas, hacer listas, etc... Más por ecología q por otra cosa
- Cuando me casé hice una boda bastante íntima y sin invitar a nadie con quien no tuviera mucha relación. Al final fuimos 47 personas y lo pasamos genial. Y al ser poquitos y bien avenidos, pude atender a todo el mundo y divertirme. Luego hice invité a cenar a unos amiguetes de q no veo mucho, y a unos amiguetes de mis padres, y ya está
- Procuro apagar las luces cuando me voy de un sitio. Y los aparatos electricos los apago del todo (no los dejo en "stand by"). Tambien más por ecologismo q por otra cosa
- Cuando voy al super, hay muchos productos en los q compro el q sea mas barato: Champu, ketchup, salchichas, etc...
- Mi coche tiene 8 años.. ¡¡y me encanta!!... Bueno, me gusta más otro q tengo, q tiene casi 25 años (un Porsche 924s). Y no pienso comprar uno nuevo
- En casa puse una chimenea cerrada que, a la vez, calienta el agua de los radiadores, así, cuando enciendo la chimenea, me ahorro el gas de la calefaccion

No se... alo mejor soy un RATA de esos, pero macho... que le voy a hacer


----------



## titito (17 Nov 2008)

Mi favorito es el típico que cuando va a un bar contigo, nunca tiene suelto y te dice. Espera un momento, que voy al cajero y traigo la pasta... para que tú le digas: tranquilo, ya pago yo esta y ya sacarás luego.

Después de un par de estas, le dije: vale, te espero, que al final nunca vas al cajer y a esta vas a invitar tú. No es que tuviera mucha confianza, pero no se puede tener vergüenza de decir las cosas a estos tipos... que vergüenza les tiene que dar a ellos.


----------



## Mr. Scrooge (17 Nov 2008)

aqui he de decir que yo soy *scrooger* total y que jamás he gorroneado a nadie ni le debo a nadie nada(ni al banco, mi ex-se quedó con la cipoteca) y que me parecen reprobables lo que hace alguna gente con el dinero ajeno, otra cosa es con el propio ganado honradamente, que conste en acta.


----------



## elfo-oscuro (17 Nov 2008)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Veo que hay muchos como yo. Para mí no es ser rata, solo es ser ordenado y tener información, que sepas en que te gastas el dinero no significa que no te lo gastes.



es que esto ya lo dijeron en ajuste de cuentas hace tiempo, en la primera temporada, y yo tb lo hago, mas que nada porque me he independizado este año y quiero saber por donde se escapa el dinero.


----------



## elfo-oscuro (17 Nov 2008)

moncton dijo:


> O el que viene de cena, pide el plato mas barato, con agua y luego hace cuentas de lo que le toca pagar (que tampoco es caso de tirar la pasta, pero si no quieren gastar en cena, que vengan despues para las copas).
> [\QUOTE]
> 
> y una cosa es ser rata y otra un primo, yo tb he ido a kedadas de gente de internet a conocernos y si yo he pedido una pizza de 5 euros y una coca cola, no voy a pagar los platos de raciones que se han ido sacando otros y las copas de postre, que seremos conocidos pero no primos.
> ...


----------



## Viernes_negro (17 Nov 2008)

elfo-oscuro dijo:


> moncton dijo:
> 
> 
> > O el que viene de cena, pide el plato mas barato, con agua y luego hace cuentas de lo que le toca pagar (que tampoco es caso de tirar la pasta, pero si no quieren gastar en cena, que vengan despues para las copas).
> ...


----------



## Pepius (18 Nov 2008)

Viernes_negro dijo:


> elfo-oscuro dijo:
> 
> 
> > Eres un poco rata.
> ...


----------



## Rusty_Chicken (18 Nov 2008)

El abuelo de una amiga mía CONTABA las manzanas del árbol que tenía en la huerta cuando iban los hijos y los nietos a visitarlo.

Bueno, creo que más que rata eso es directamente miserable.


----------



## garrison (18 Nov 2008)

A mi las ratas me hacen mucha gracia.
Lo cierto es que yo soy un poco, o un mucho, rata algunas veces.

LO QUE ME JODEN SON LOS GORRONES.

Esos son los peligrosos.

Lamento tener que decir que siempre han sido TIAS, chicas, feminas, hembras etc 

La del Cardhu es un caso típico y muy muy peligroso.

Yo tengo una de esas. Funcionaria, con muy buen sueldo, con un piso que ha partido en dos, se ha quedado con el mas pequeño para que el grande le pague el piso y le salga gratis.... pues bien a la tipa le tienes que pagar el cine, las fantas y la tienes que llevar a los sitios porque tiene coche pero no lo saca de casa para que no se constipe.

Joder, cuando la veo salgo corriendo, pongo los dedos en cruz y grito eso de "el poder de cristo me ampara" y rezo un rosario para quitarme el mal fario.

Y como esta conozco a unas cuantas mas.


----------



## Jasón (18 Nov 2008)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Pues no se.. pero yo sí hago algunas de las cosas q decís por aqui:
> 
> - Utilizo los folios que estan escritos por 1 cara, para apuntar cosas, hacer listas, etc... Más por ecología q por otra cosa
> - Cuando me casé hice una boda bastante íntima y sin invitar a nadie con quien no tuviera mucha relación. Al final fuimos 47 personas y lo pasamos genial. Y al ser poquitos y bien avenidos, pude atender a todo el mundo y divertirme. Luego hice invité a cenar a unos amiguetes de q no veo mucho, y a unos amiguetes de mis padres, y ya está
> ...



Para mí, esto no es de RATAS, es de SENTIDO COMÚN.

- En mi oficina, el papel de una cara se utiliza para los reportes del Fax. También lo llevamos a la papelería. Allí cortan los folios en cuatro y los engoman por un canto. Así tenemos libretas para anotar las llamadas, recados etc. Son los post-it del lonchafinista. Nos los hacen gratis.
- Utilizo las bolsas del super para la basura.
- Voy en transporte público o andando. Coger un taxi me produce urticaria.
- No cambio de móvil, ni de cámara, ni de nada hasta que no se estropea y la avería me cuesta más que uno nuevo.
- Utilizo los ciclos económicos del lavavajillas y la lavadora.
- Bombillas de bajo consumo.
- Utilizo las servilletas de papel usadas y los papeles de períodico para empapar el aceite usado y no tirarlo por el fregadero.
- Cuando voy de viaje suelo llevarme el bocata de casa. Me pone enfermo que me cobren 5 euros por un pincho en el aeropuerto o en un área de servicio.
- La ropa: Zara, HM, Decathlon...

Etc, etc, etc... Pero vamos, que repito, para mí esto es más de sentido común, de ahorrar recursos. Alguna vez me ha costado que me llamen rata, pero me la suda bastante.

Saludos


----------



## kiwichin (18 Nov 2008)

Había un dicho muy lonchafinista en casa de mi abuela: "en esta casa se aprovecha todo, y lo que no, para croquetas". 
Mi abuela encajaría perfectamente en los movimientos más radicales de ahorro energético/reutilización y reciclaje. Os cuento algunos detalles.

Tiene teléfono móvil, pero siempre está apagado, intentamos convencerla que lo tenga encendido por si le pasa algo, pero siempre se defiende diciendo que se le gasta la batería y tiene que enchufarlo a cargar, y que eso gasta mucha luz.Vamos que solo lo enciende cuando quiere llamar a alguien.

En el baño la cisterna del váter no funciona (esto era una cosa que me fascinaba de pequeño), tiene la maguera del desagüe de la lavadora metida directamente en la bañera, de modo que usa la bañera a modo de depósito de agua, si tienes que tirar de la cisterna simplemente coges un caldero de agua de la bañera y lo echas por el váter.

En invierno, sólo enciende la calefacción cuando hace tanto frío en casa que te sale vaho por la boca. Al lado del teléfono tiene un block de notas hecho con retales de los sobres de la correspondencia que le llega. También utiliza el típico truco de desenroscar alguna bombilla de las lámparas para que consuman menos. 
En fin os podría contar más cosas pero con esto ya os podeis hacer una idea.


----------



## segundaresidencia (18 Nov 2008)

robergarc dijo:


> Pregunto.
> 
> ¿Acaso ha de ser digno de encomio y alabanza aquel que se gasta todas las mañanas dos euros en dos ínfimos y ardientes vasos de plástico, rellenos de un vomitivo aguachirri al que llaman café, para lograr chamuscar los dedos e incitar arcadas, aparte de entablar estúpidos y banales diálogos con despreciables trepas con los que uno comparte oficina? ¿Es esa estúpida socialización, ese fingido "ir por ir", ese borreguil "estar por el qué dirán", ese lanar "hacer lo que todos hacen", algo digno de elogio? ¿Para quién era ese "café", por cierto, para él o para ti?"



no ,el cafe para mi no  , yo tampoco soy de los que hacen equipo en el trabajo,pero ir hecho un trapo al trabajo, casi rozando la falta de higiene, no me parece bien, ver que nunca se gasta nada, nunca iba a ningun lado, y cuando era algun cumpleaños,lo normal era llevar una tarta y unos pastelitos,pues este sujeto, ese dia se ponia hasta el culo de la tarta que se llevase, pero el nunca llevaba nada, nunca le deciamos nada, por respeto mas que nada, pero chocaba que nunca quisiera participar en nada que tuviese que gastar dinero, pero donde habia ,bien que se arrimaba,siento que te hayas sentido identificado con el personaje que te describo, no era mi intencion,lo siento.


robergarc dijo:


> No digas más. Ya entiendo. No poner dinero para comprar la primera ñoña gilipollez que a la soltera-visillera-malfollada-amantedemiñosajenos de la oficina se le pase por la cabeza regalar a la preñada de su amiga es delito de leso compañerismo. Claro, los niños, que son tan monos.
> Te sugiero un título. Con reminiscencias lacanianas y psicoanalíticas: "La chupipandi y yo. Soy donde trabajo"



no se si tienes hijos, lo que haciamos entonces ,poniamos cada uno 2000 pesetas, y la verdad es que se juntaba bastante dinero, que viene de puta madre,al menos a mi, para comprar la sillita del coche.
por lo que veo, no has debido de permanecer mucho tiempo en un mismo trabajo,no te digo que te hagas intimos en el trabajo, pero al estar en un entorno altamente socializado, deberas entender que tiene que haber un minimo de saber estar, no es lo mismo ser taxista ,que estar en un sitio pequeño con muchos trabajadores.
y yo soy un insociable bastante grande,que conste
te sugiero un titulo a ti,que parece que es o va a ser el lema de tu vida
"los lunes al sol"


----------



## euriborfree (18 Nov 2008)

Jasón dijo:


> Para mí, esto no es de RATAS, es de SENTIDO COMÚN.
> 
> - En mi oficina, el papel de una cara se utiliza para los reportes del Fax. También lo llevamos a la papelería. Allí cortan los folios en cuatro y los engoman por un canto. Así tenemos libretas para anotar las llamadas, recados etc. Son los post-it del lonchafinista. Nos los hacen gratis.
> - Utilizo las bolsas del super para la basura.
> ...



En los ultimos años la gente en este pais se ha acostumbrado al dinero facil y como consecuencia a cambiar de movil cuando no hace falta a comprar libretas de agata ruiza de la prada a 3€ la libretilla, a que le claven 5€ por un trozo de tortilla fria e insipida, a que su basura vaya en "bolsas perfumadas" (asi la basura es menos basura?), etc...

Como bien dices, es puro sentido comun


----------



## Arte (18 Nov 2008)

kiwichin dijo:


> Tiene teléfono móvil, pero siempre está apagado, intentamos convencerla que lo tenga encendido por si le pasa algo, pero siempre se defiende diciendo que se le gasta la batería y tiene que enchufarlo a cargar, y que eso gasta mucha luz.Vamos que solo lo enciende cuando quiere llamar a alguien.



Yo lo cargo en el trabajo.


----------



## Mr. Scrooge (18 Nov 2008)

Dios Santo!! se me ha roto la T.V. joder.....una THOMSOM con casi 30 años.....no tiene remedio es el tubo....que disgusto!


----------



## Mr. Guiyotinne (18 Nov 2008)

Mr. Scrooge dijo:


> Dios Santo!! se me ha roto la T.V. joder.....una THOMSOM con casi 30 años.....no tiene remedio es el tubo....que disgusto!



Cómprate otra en el segunda mano...  Lo miro siempre y suele haber chollazos de vez en cuando.


----------



## NoRTH (18 Nov 2008)

En mi pueblo habita un personaje que es el típico rata y amarrado, no invita ni a un agua con gas pero si tú pagas se toma su güisquecillo.
El caso es que hace años se sacó el carnet de conducir y se compró un Seat Ibiza color rojo, solía andar siempre sólo en su flamamte ibiza rojo hasta que tocaba ir de marcha a zonas costeras ( San Xenxo,Portonovo,etc..) en la que se ofrecía para llevar el vehículo ( la carrera solía pagarle la gran parte de las copas toda la noche.)
El caso es que tengo una anecdota bastante curiosa, un día de verano está a punto de salir la carevana (3 vehículos ) cuando vemos a este personaje echando a un colega nuestro de 130kgs de su coche , argumentó que pesaba mucho y que eso suponía un gasto mayor de combustible por no hablar del consiguiente daño a amortiguadores y desgaste de ruedas, esto es verídico, visto y oído por mí.
Este pájaro dejaba su coche a la sombra debajo de un carballo ( un roble ) a casí 1,5km de su casa por que allí no tenía sombra y de esta manera evitaba que el sol le dañase la pintura.


SaludoteSSSS

NoRTH


----------



## Mr. Scrooge (18 Nov 2008)

Mr. Guiyotinne dijo:


> Cómprate otra en el segunda mano...  Lo miro siempre y suele haber chollazos de vez en cuando.



si, gracias, ya lo habia pensado....o puede que me espere a las rebajas de enero... mientras tanto para calmarme del disgusto me he puesto a contar monedas que me relaja mucho....


----------



## ZakkWylde (18 Nov 2008)

Este hilo es brutal.

Eso sí, se estan mezclando casos de ahorro racional con casos de miserables trastornados que sólo viven para ver la cuenta crecer y que jamás disfrutarán con ese dinero. Esperemos que en el segundo caso al menos haya herederos que den buen uso de dicha pasta.


Yo así a bote pronto conozco varios casos, el más destacado el de un desgraciado que se alegraba de que su mujer se hubiera muerto unos días antes de tener que hacer el pago anual del seguro de entierro (o como se llame) porque así se lo ahorraba. Yo creo que en el fondo no cabía de gozo al pensar en el ahorro que le iba a suponer el dehacerse de su mujer. 

También sufrí un episodio "ratuzismo" en manada, durante una salida en grupo para la observación de aves, llegada la hora de comer y como llovía a cántaros, no les quedó más remedio que meterse en un bar del pueblo. Al pobre del hombre se le abrieron los ojos al ver 30 clientes
de golpe llenándole el bar, pero más se le abrieron al ver como todos sacaban los bocadillos y las bebidas de las mochilas y se ponían a comer sin pedir absolutamente nada. Yo ante semejante espectáculo no pude sentir otra cosa que verguenza, así que pedí un refresco por hacerle algo de gasto al del bar y me fuí a comer a otro sitio.
Y no era por dinero, allí había mucho profesores veteranos de instituto y algunos de universidad.


----------



## España1 (18 Nov 2008)

Yo siempre he sido un Pagafantas, de esos que si nadie de anima a pagar, decia lo de "hoy pago yo"... Lo malo es que con los amigos de toda la vida era recíproco, pero había cada uno y cada una que de 100, pagaban una.

Ya hago menos el gilipondio, aunque aún me puede la tensión cuando toca pagar...

Las amigas de mi novia, con sueldos decentes son unas ratas del quince. Bastante poco acostumbrado a pagar cada uno lo suyo, pero ir a cenar... pagarse su agua y su plato y olvidarse de pagar su café y SU IVA me toca los cojons...

"Dádselo todo a él paque lo cuente" y me sacan monedillas de céntimo y billetes del Sodexho de 3,06 euros.

Al final palmo pasta fijo... Un día les tira los céntimos a la cara, jeje; que ya no tengo edad para tontunicas...


----------



## martiriol (18 Nov 2008)

yo en casa no es que fuesemos pobres, de clase media-baja pero con posibilidades de de tirar para arriba, de hecho pude estudiar en la universidad (mientras trabajaba) y hacer un master, pero mi padre es un lonchafinista de los grandes, con los años ha cambiado mucho, ahora diría que es un aficionado pero de joven nos traia locos, yo tengo 30 años.

cuando eramos pequeños no teniamos calefaccion en casa, un brasero y punto y bolsas de agua caliente, pues el tio nos apagaba el brasero cada dos horas para que no gastase, solo te dabas cuenta depues de un buen rato y volvias a encenderlo sin que se diese cuenta, teniamos que llevar bata para no tener frio. intentamos poner el gas ciudad y al tio casi le da un patatus, se ponia en camiseta en invierno en castilla, imaginaros¡¡ ahora ya tenemos calefaccion gracias a dios.

tambien el tio me regulaba la ducha, me apagaba la luz si veaia que tardaba mucho en la ducha, los viernes que descansaba todo el dia se ponia a hacer pan rallado con pan duro del que nos sobraba con un rayador a mano, alucina.

las zapatillas rotas las pegaba, era un maestro zapatero y venga 4 meses mas, los calcetines los zurcia y para adelante. ahora con la ropa china eso ya no lo hace nadie.

mi abuela hacia la matanza a lo bestia y gualá ya teniamos la merienda para medio año, tenia un dyane 6 que lo tiro en el 90, se compro un fiat uno que le duro hasta el 2006, no resistió más el pobre 250.000km.

cuando ibamos a la playa llevabamos la fiambrera de toda la vida, me llevaba al peluquero cada 6 meses, que grande¡¡¡ en mis fotos de comunion tengo el pelo cortadito perfecto, pero en las que les damos a los familiares tenemos mi hermano y yo el pelo superlargo, terrible¡¡¡

pero os digo una cosa con el tiempo mi padre cambio y ahora esta mucho más relajado, gana más pasta y no tiene cargas y todo pagado, pero aún así me enseño una cosa y es que no es necesario tirar la pasta constantemente y que el dinero vale mucho ganarlo, también que pagar por cosas que tienen realmente valor como los viajes, la comida, la educación y sobretodo valorar, es lo que los niños de hoy no hacen.


----------



## Romano (18 Nov 2008)

Me acabo de acordar de un episodio ratista en Inglaterra
Me tocó alojarme en una habitación, en la casa de pastor protestante anexa a su iglesia (era una casita inglesa que no estaba nada mal). Era en un programa de trabajo y estudio, así que el alojamiento se lo pagaba mi empleador. 

Pero el reverendo era la traca. Nos cobraba 1 libra esterlina por cada lavadora, y le dolía en el alma que los españoles nos ducháramos a diario. Y el culmen llegó el día que me dijo (muy finamente) que no quería que pusiera el microondas para calentarme la comida que me traía de mi trabajo en un hotel... porque consumía energía.

¿Qué hice yo? Sustituí el calentamiento eléctrico por el hidráulico. Enmpecé a poner los tupper en el lavabo de mi baño, después de haberlo llenado de agua caliente. Creo que al señor no le salió bien el trueque. 

La confirmación de su carácter nos llegó un día que se dejó en la cocina una carta de su abogado, que le estaba tramitando el divorcio. Muy elegantemente y con palabrería legal británica, el abogado le decía que el juez del procedimiento le había dejado caer que no iba a aceptar la propuesta de pensión alimenticia a su cónyuge por demasiado rácana, y que convenía que su cliente se estirara algo más que el portero de un futbolín.


----------



## eljos (18 Nov 2008)

España1 dijo:


> Yo siempre he sido un Pagafantas, de esos que si nadie de anima a pagar, decia lo de "hoy pago yo"... Lo malo es que con los amigos de toda la vida era recíproco, pero había cada uno y cada una que de 100, pagaban una.
> 
> Ya hago menos el gilipondio, aunque aún me puede la tensión cuando toca pagar...
> 
> ...



Ostia, pues yo soy lento, no tengo mala voluntad, pero me ha pasado alguna vez que me ganaban otros a la hora de sacar la pasta, que por otra parte, yo sacaba mi billete de 20€ preocupado por si me iba a llegar mientras otros abrían la cartera y elegían el más nuevo de los 4 ó 5 billetacos de 50 que llevaban.

La última vez en el pueblo, dimos un pase mi mujer y yo con la niña y me encuentro con un amigo, su mujer y su niño, seguimos el paseo y terminamos en un bar, empezaron a pedir y yo acordándome de los 20€ de rigor que siempre llevo "por si las fantas", al final medio cenamos y me faltaron unos 5€ para pagar mi parte.

Lo que me jode es que con este amigo me ha pasado alguna vez algo así, y no tengo la más mínima intención de no pagar, es mala suerte.

De verdad.

Además, yo soy algo rata porque mi mujer es rata, cuando nos vamos a mi pueblo siempre tengo que ser yo el que vaya a sacar la pasta, ella iría con 20 € tan contenta, y luego me encuentro con mi primo y no me puedo ni tomar un golpe, y más de una vez me ha tocado sacar pasta del cajero del pueblo con 2,60 de comisión.

Eso sí, cuando se me escapa y se va al Corte Inglés de los 100 no baja en una tarde.

Es el problema de no ver pasta, mi nómina va a la cuenta, y todo lo que puedo pagar con tarjeta lo pago, no es lo mismo que el que tiene un negocio o cobra en negro que sí que toca billetes físicos, yo para ver papel tengo que ir expresamente al cajero, parece que da más pereza sacar la pasta del banco que echársela al bolsillo cuando pasa por tus manos a porrillo.

Digamos que soy medio rata, pero conozco casos peores.

Eso sí, con mis amigos rata (los de la libreta) no tengo ningún problema porque ya sé que van a sacar las cuentas escrupulosamente. Resulta que se casaron en el mismo mes que nosotros, pues nos dijeron claramente: "¿qué hacemos? ¿pasamos de darnos regalo mutuamente?", y así lo hicimos, me resultó curioso, pero en fin, si sabes de qué pie cojea cada uno, es más fácil y no hay sorpresas.





Saludos.


----------



## robergarc (18 Nov 2008)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> > no ,el cafe para mi no  , yo tampoco soy de los que hacen equipo en el trabajo,pero ir hecho un trapo al trabajo, casi rozando la falta de higiene, no me parece bien,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Visillera (18 Nov 2008)

Mi abuela pasó malos tiempos, pero luego consiguió levantar cabeza. Ahora desde hace unos pocos de años, se ha obsesionado por ahorrar y dejar dinero a sus hijos, y mi padre le dice que disfrute de la vida, que él ya tiene la suya resuelta.
Sólo pone bombillas de 40, y si ve la tele, con la luz apagada. Si alguno se empeña en encenderla (no es bueno ver la tele a oscuras) se levanta como un si le pinchasen en el trasero a apagarla.
No enciende el calentador, lava los platos con un chorro de agua fria y aclara poco, sin gastar. 
La comida, mucho hervidito. La única carne que entra es la de pollo y el pescado congelado. Algunas veces las hijas que viven cerca les llevan algo.
NUnca pone la calefacción, de vez en cuando el braserito de butano.
Los hijos le obligaron a reformar la casa porque estaba todo antiquísimo y roto, y de paso, eliminar la bañera y poner plato de ducha. Casi lloraba cuando tuvo que pagar la reforma. Y eso que los hijos y los yernos iban a echar una mano.
Ropa nueva, y eso que es. Viajes del IMSERSO, ese gran desconocido...
Yo preferiria que mis padres disfrutasen de la vida, ya intento yo resolvermela.


----------



## hernan (18 Nov 2008)

eljos dijo:


> También conozco a uno que tiene una libreta (ahora una hoja de cálculo) en la que apunta todos los gastos desde el año 90, gastos cómo un café y un agua sin gas, etc.
> Saludos.



Así es la única forma de controlarlo todo bién, anotándolo todo


----------



## alfredo garcia (18 Nov 2008)

josemazgz dijo:


> Mi suegro, bancario recién jubilado, tenía un compañero. Éste cobra casi 3.000 netos y su mujer otros tantos al ser funcionaria grupo A.
> 
> Pues ahora, con 60 años, tiene la posibilidad de jubilarse anticipadamente eso sí, perdiendo parte del sueldo, pero no mucho. Pues prefiere trabajar 5 años más para seguir cobrando en total 6.000 € en vez de 5.000 y poco.
> 
> Tienen todo pagado, no tienen hijos, y jamás sale a tomar un café. Su única afición es coger setas "porque es gratis". Al enterarse de que muchos municipios van a empezar a cobrar por ello, puso el grito en el cielo.



Hombre, eso no es ser rata. Hay mucha gente al que su trabajo le llena y le da algo para levantarse por las mañanas (sobre todo aquellos que ni son monótonos ni están mal pagados) y no se le puede culpar de nada. Imaginad a un artesano que a los 70 y pico sigue fabricando artesanía y cobrándola a un precio bajo o incluso regalándola ¿Es eso ser rata?.


----------



## segundaresidencia (18 Nov 2008)

robergarc dijo:


> segundaresidencia dijo:
> 
> 
> > Tampoco a mí me parece bien. ¿Y? Yo hablaba de la tontez del café.
> ...


----------



## hernan (18 Nov 2008)

Scire dijo:


> Una vecina, de origen chino, para más detalle, ponía la compresa manchada de fluidos menstruales a secar en la ventana.
> 
> Un conocido, pasajero del autobús más matutino, solía subir al autobús con un buen billete en la mano. El conductor, evidentemente, no tenía cambio; por lo que no podía negarle el paso gratis.



La china no es que sea una "rata", es una* Guarra*

El del autobús menuda suerte, yo he visto en varias ocasiones, hacer bajar a alguién del autobús, porque maximo sólo pueden dar el cambio de un billete de 10€


----------



## alfredo garcia (18 Nov 2008)

BCNboom dijo:


> Con estos guiones (los que faltan, no, afortunadamente) me has descrito con suma precisión a personas muy cercanas, ya entradas en años.
> 
> A las generaciones anteriores las educaron en tiempos de escasez, y han interiorizado de tal forma el valor de las cosas (y además las pasaron tan putas) que no son capaces de entender que muchas de ellas han cambiado y que ya se las pueden permitir (ej: teléfono).
> 
> ...



Yo tengo a alguien así cerca de mi y lo estoy instruyendo a ¨desengarcharse¨de ciertas actitudes demasiado ahorradoras pero sin pasarse (que una persona haya trabajado mucho para desdeñar la posibilidad de comprarse unos zapatos que necesita lo veo absurdo, por ejemplo). Yo mismo me doy de vez en cuando algún capricho y los suelo espaciar en el tiempo (por ejemplo no me daré otro hasta navidades) ya que estar todo el tiempo obteniendo lo que quieres le quita salsa a la vida.



Cramer: ¨Tu ansías algo?, Yo ansío, ansío!¨

famosa linea de diálogo de la serie Seinfeld.


----------



## Caída a Plomo (18 Nov 2008)

Para los colegas yo soy muy agarrao, pero que muy muy agarrao. Como paso de dar explicaciones que por otra parte dudo mucho que entendieran, pues al final prefiero quedar por tacaño, rata o agarrao. Y al final hasta hacemos una gracia y yo el primero me descojono 

Pero lo cierto es que no gasto porque es la única forma que conozco de forma legal de no hacer el caldo gordo al Estado y evitar que la casta parasitaria de todos los políticos se beneficien de mi dinero. Así, no consumiendo más que lo necesario. Pero como esto daría para un debate con los colegas muy largo acerca de lo que pienso de los políticos, de las autonomías, de la corrupción y el despilfarro, de las subvenciones a diestro y siniestro, pues prefiero que me tilden de tacaño y me quito de discusiones y malos rollos.








otropepito dijo:


> Y yo que me creía lonchafinista por usar bolsas de carrefour como bolsas de basura.



Yo también uso las bolsas de la compra, y no lo veo como lonchafinista, es reutilizar un desperdicio lo que beneficiará al medio ambiente por usar menos plástico contaminante.


----------



## Easybiker74 (18 Nov 2008)

Mis padres son lonchafinistas-madmaxistas. Llegaron a Barakaldo en el 1976 y con la pasta ahorrada de Alemania (sobre todo de mi madre,creo) se pillaron un piso con buenas calidades, eso si, la gobernanta nos tenia a mi padre y a mi sin calefacción, controlaba el calentador para apagarlo en cuanto te duchabas y no le pidieses dinero para comprar libros o para ocio, que había que ahorrar, por si había una enfermedad. Pues mi padre estando a punto de palmarla dos veces, no era capaz ni de coger un billete de autobús, bombillas las mínimas, de hecho me los encontraba a oscuras los domingos en casa y planchar a las 6 de la mañana con la luz de la farola! 

El coche que tienen ahora, un Ford Orion del 1989 sin aire acondicionado y haciéndose viajes a Extremadura de 9-10 horas en pleno verano con una botella de agua del grifo y sin tomarse un café ni en la gasolinera. Mi padre, estando jubilado ahorra mas del 60% de la pensión, ha dejado vinos en el bar porque no tenía los centimos y me he encontrado yogures a punto de caducar en casa de procedencia sospechosa.

Moraleja: para no vivir y trabajar, vete directo al hoyo que ahorras más.


----------



## JoseII (18 Nov 2008)

En el pueblo de mi madre, ahora que llegan estas fechas, es costumbre que se te llene la casa de visitas a pasar la tarde.
¿Porque?, por que así estan calentitas a costa de tu calefacción, luego se van directamente a su casa y a la cama, se han ahorrado 6 horas de calefacción.

También han abierto un centro de día, al principio comían los abuelos internos, luego todo quisqui, incluso los abuelos con mas capital,....,hasta que se ha jodido el chollo.

Cuando son las fiestas del pueblo, hay dos días de comidas populares.
Ese día ves a mas gente que en toda tu vida, abuelos y abuelsa, cincuentones y cincuentonas, salen de sus madrigueras y rodean los peroles y paellas.

Comen con tanta ansia algunos que se les cae la comida de la boca en el perol.
Otros se llevan la bolsa, "para mi hijo que no ha podido venir"

La España profunda todavía existe


----------



## Darklands (18 Nov 2008)

*Cocina reformada en septiembre de 2008...*

de origen desde 1973... ¿la "sujeta"? Mi madre... aunque yo la admiro. Alguna vez la he acompañado al chino porque necesitaba alguna cosa en concreto y si no encuentra lo que busca no compra nada y yo, aunque no iba a buscar nada, salgo con 5 chorra productos. Francamente a mi me gustaría ser como ella.


----------



## Veole (19 Nov 2008)

Hoy he ido a un centro comercial, y había una cola de unas 100 personas ante un improvisado stand de nivea. Cuando por fin he pasado a la altura del mismo, me he dado cuenta de que no avanzaba porque ya no quedaba nada por repatir y la azafata decía claramente que no quedaba más.

Bueno, pues no se movía nadie, así que supongo que llevaban rato esperando a que repusieran o algo (era medio día). ¿Qué regalaban? Muestras de 2ml (un bote de mierda de 1cm) de crema. Cualquier muestra de perfume tiene más y no veo colas en las perfumeriías. Si hubiera tenido tiempo saco mi camara y hago fotos. De hecho veo tantos casos similares que podría hacer una web dedicado a eso, pero es mejor que alguna facultad de psicología haga el estudio.


----------



## Veole (19 Nov 2008)

uuuuuuuuuup


----------



## Visillera (19 Nov 2008)

Es un hilo buenísimo


----------



## laieta (19 Nov 2008)

*muy bueno este post*

Pues yo os puedo explicar un caso de "rateria" que es para mearse .
Mi abuelo siempre a sido un tacaño (aparte de que sea de la post guerra...),cuando se jubilo se compro unos animalejos,para estar entretenido.....entre ellos unas gallinas.
Total que les compraba pienso para comer y luego les daba "algunas" de las sobras de comida no reutilizables.
Pues era curioso verle dando pollo alas't a las gallinas : por que la pechuga no le gustaba  yo me partía cuando lo veía!!!!!!!
Un saludo


----------



## noccioni (19 Nov 2008)

Al final lo único cierto es que todos nos morimos y que no tenemos ni idea de cuando será. Asi que si te has tirado media vida no disfrutando de nada para ahorrar y luego tienes mala suerte, has hecho bien el canelo. O te pasas toda la vida asi para que luego tus herederos se lo gasten en cuatro excesos. 
Asi que sin pasarte hay que vivir y disfrutar, que cualquiera sabe lo que hay a la vuelta de la esquina. Y eso deberia ser un planteamiento burbujista pq precisamente va en contra de tener hipoteca: me endeudo a 30 o 40 años para vivir como un miserable con la esperanza de que cuando tenga 65 años tenga cuatro ladrillos mios....


----------



## Ahora o nunca (19 Nov 2008)

noccioni dijo:


> Al final lo único cierto es que todos nos morimos y que no tenemos ni idea de cuando será. Asi que si te has tirado media vida no disfrutando de nada para ahorrar y luego tienes mala suerte, has hecho bien el canelo. O te pasas toda la vida asi para que luego tus herederos se lo gasten en cuatro excesos.
> Asi que sin pasarte hay que vivir y disfrutar, que cualquiera sabe lo que hay a la vuelta de la esquina. Y eso deberia ser un planteamiento burbujista pq precisamente va en contra de tener hipoteca: me endeudo a 30 o 40 años para vivir como un miserable con la esperanza de que cuando tenga 65 años tenga cuatro ladrillos mios....



Vivir y disfrutar es poner visillos, encontrar ese detallito imprescindible para tu salón...etc etc, que tonterias decís


----------



## JoseII (19 Nov 2008)

Los maestros
YouTube - cruz y raya tomas y ramon en la playa

Y estos existen de verdad en la España profunda


----------



## k098 (19 Nov 2008)

Ahora o nunca dijo:


> Vivir y disfrutar es poner visillos, encontrar ese detallito imprescindible para tu salón...etc etc, que tonterias decís



Joder, tampoco nos pasemos... ¿ahora el que intenta disfrutar de su dinero es una visillera? 
Ni una cosa ni otra, ni pulirse la pasta en gilipolleces innecesarias (o las menos veces posibles) ni ser gilipollas guardándola sin gastarla en nada, que al final el que va a decir tonterías eres tú, que se la va a gastar tu hija visillera en "ese detallito imprescindible" la pasta que con tanto tesón ahorras.


----------



## Antenista (19 Nov 2008)

Veole dijo:


> Hoy he ido a un centro comercial, y había una cola de unas 100 personas ante un improvisado stand de nivea. Cuando por fin he pasado a la altura del mismo, me he dado cuenta de que no avanzaba porque ya no quedaba nada por repatir y la azafata decía claramente que no quedaba más.
> 
> Bueno, pues no se movía nadie, así que supongo que llevaban rato esperando a que repusieran o algo (era medio día). ¿Qué regalaban? Muestras de 2ml (un bote de mierda de 1cm) de crema. Cualquier muestra de perfume tiene más y no veo colas en las perfumeriías. Si hubiera tenido tiempo saco mi camara y hago fotos. De hecho veo tantos casos similares que podría hacer una web dedicado a eso, pero es mejor que alguna facultad de psicología haga el estudio.



Esto lo supera:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/k4tjn3VVPis&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/k4tjn3VVPis&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Veole (20 Nov 2008)

Antenista dijo:


> Esto lo supera:
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/k4tjn3VVPis&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/k4tjn3VVPis&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



No te creas, eso son algunas decenas de buitres, dentro de lo lamentable del asunto al menos son espabilados. Los de la cola eran muchos mas y ni se movían a la espera de su ml de crema. He visto autobuses de metadona con yonkis haciendo cola que tenian menos cara de desesperados.


----------



## eminentemente técnico (20 Nov 2008)

O sea,hay gente supertacaña y superpobre sabes?

-Apagan la luz cuando se vana dormir por no gastar.
-Cambian de banco su hipoteca por ahorrarse un dinero al mes.
-Tienen un coche y lo limpian,por no comprarse otro.
-Veo en sus terrazas ropa tendida.la lavan por ahorrarse ropa nueva y ni siquiera tienen secadora.
-Hay gente tan rata que les caen 10 miserables euros en el suelo y se agachan a cogerlos.
-Se van a hacer footing por no coger un taxi y hacer ese mismo recorrido.
-Cogen la gripe y no salen de la cama por no gastar dinero.
-Incluso hay quienes beben agua comiendo porque es lo más barato.

Es superfuerte...
Os dejo que viene Borja en su Jaguar para irnos de compras.


----------



## Veole (21 Nov 2008)

uuuuuuuuuuuuup


----------



## Pindik87 (21 Nov 2008)

Yo tengo unos trucos lonchafinistas para ahorrar gasolina cuando vaoy en coche, por ejemplo pillar los rebufos de coches y/o camiones para que el aire ofrezca menos resistencia a mi coche, poner el punto muerto en las bajadas y lo típico de ir con marchas largas, etc.


----------



## Lorena (21 Nov 2008)

esta es mi historia,

resulta que le tenia que pasar la ITV al coche, y el anterior dueño le puso unas ruedas que no se correspodian con la medida homologada del coche, (195/60 vs 185/65), total que el tio tikismikis me enseño la pegatina de la puerta con la medida correcta (185/65), con el cabreo fui a un cementerio de coches porque se que siempre tienen ruedas nuevas de coches que han tenido accidentes y eso, y en vez de cambiar los neumaticos, le quite una pegatina a un coche que habia con la medida que yo queria, se la pegue encima de la pegatina de la puerta, y ... colo! me ahorre una pasta


----------



## Caída a Plomo (21 Nov 2008)

Pindik87 dijo:


> Yo tengo unos trucos lonchafinistas para ahorrar gasolina cuando vaoy en coche, por ejemplo pillar los rebufos de coches y/o camiones para que el aire ofrezca menos resistencia a mi coche, poner el punto muerto en las bajadas y lo típico de ir con marchas largas, etc.



Lo de ir a rebufo no eres el único . No tengo coche pero a mi familia les encanta como conduzco, así que siempre me toca conducir, sobretodo largas distancias y si es de noche.

Lo llevo muy suave y no corro, nunca acelerones, nunca adelanto salvo que lo de delante ya sea una tortuga. También aprovecho rebufos, la última vez casi 300km detrás del mismo trailer . Lo malo de conducir así es que los acompañantes conmigo se quedan sobaos aunque encantados al llegar.


----------



## rotovator (21 Nov 2008)

OJO con los rebufos, pues son más rentables cuanto más cerca y ello conlleva un peligro, especialmente en momentos de tráfico rápido, te puedes comer en un despiste al camión que tienes a pocos metros.


----------



## Veole (26 Nov 2008)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup


----------



## erpayo (26 Nov 2008)

Pindik87 dijo:


> Yo tengo unos trucos lonchafinistas para ahorrar gasolina cuando vaoy en coche, por ejemplo pillar los rebufos de coches y/o camiones para que el aire ofrezca menos resistencia a mi coche, poner el punto muerto en las bajadas y lo típico de ir con marchas largas, etc.



pues estás haciendo el primo... bajar cuestas en punto muerto es peligroso y además gastas más gasolina que con una marcha engranada...

más tonto y nace botijo.


----------



## kerberos (27 Nov 2008)

martiriol dijo:


> yo en casa no es que fuesemos pobres, de clase media-baja pero con posibilidades de de tirar para arriba, de hecho pude estudiar en la universidad (mientras trabajaba) y hacer un master, pero mi padre es un lonchafinista de los grandes, con los años ha cambiado mucho, ahora diría que es un aficionado pero de joven nos traia locos, yo tengo 30 años.
> 
> cuando eramos pequeños no teniamos calefaccion en casa, un brasero y punto y bolsas de agua caliente, pues el tio nos apagaba el brasero cada dos horas para que no gastase, solo te dabas cuenta depues de un buen rato y volvias a encenderlo sin que se diese cuenta, teniamos que llevar bata para no tener frio. intentamos poner el gas ciudad y al tio casi le da un patatus, se ponia en camiseta en invierno en castilla, imaginaros¡¡ ahora ya tenemos calefaccion gracias a dios.
> 
> ...



No sé si será verdad lo que cuentas, pero en caso de ser ficción, ve a los monólogos de la Paramount a actuar, porque estaba leyendo el post y se me saltaban las lágrimas de la risa


----------



## nefernef (27 Nov 2008)

explo_burbuja_2008 dijo:


> No sé si será verdad lo que cuentas, pero en caso de ser ficción, ve a los monólogos de la Paramount a actuar, porque estaba leyendo el post y se me saltaban las lágrimas de la risa



¿Qué es exactamente lo que te produce risa?


----------



## PasoLeati (27 Nov 2008)

Pindik87 dijo:


> Yo tengo unos trucos lonchafinistas para ahorrar gasolina cuando vaoy en coche, por ejemplo pillar los rebufos de coches y/o camiones para que el aire ofrezca menos resistencia a mi coche, *poner el punto muerto en las bajadas* y lo típico de ir con marchas largas, etc.



Lo de descender en punto muerto es un grave error, y lo malo es que lo comparten gran número de conductores.

Es mucho mejor descender con una marcha metida, el pié levantado del acelerador, y el motor en retención. No nos asustemos porque el motor suba de vueltas y 'haga ruido' (sin pasarnos y meterlo en zona roja, claro). La inmensa mayoría de motores modernos de inyección (con alguna excepción, mayormente italiana de lujo), tanto gasolina como diesel, cortan inyección en esas condiciones, y el consumo instantáneo es 0.0 litros/100 (nada).

Así ahorramos combustible y pastillas de frenos _(porque usamos más el freno motor)_, y ganamos seguridad _(no quemamos los frenos, como puede suceder fácilmente bajando en punto muerto). _Buen negocio.


_(Si, como suele ser costumbre, alguien no se cree lo del consumo 0.0 en retención, se puede demostrar fácilmente)._


----------



## Visillera (27 Nov 2008)

La realidad supera la ficción.


----------



## PasoLeati (27 Nov 2008)

Para quien ande seriamente interesado en minimizar consumo de combustible en su automóvil (y lea inglés):

Fuel Economy, Hypermiling, EcoModding News and Forum - EcoModder.com


----------



## Berebere (27 Nov 2008)

Lo puso Fraga II en el hilo de Forges, pero no me cabe duda de que comprenderá que esto tiene que ir aquí


----------



## Domin (27 Nov 2008)

nefernef dijo:


> ¿Qué es exactamente lo que te produce risa?



*yo en casa no es que fuesemos pobres, de clase media-baja pero con posibilidades de de tirar para arriba*

Yo algo que si me a parecido gracioso de su mensaje es la forma de empezarlo, la verdad es que me a gustao seria un buen principio de monologo, el resto del mensaje pos lo veo normal cada casa es un mundo, mi padre tambien era lonchafinista aunque no tanto jeje, eso si el mio no era por necesidad ya que soy hijo unico y estabamos los 2 solos.


----------



## garrison (27 Nov 2008)

nefernef dijo:


> ¿Qué es exactamente lo que te produce risa?



Lo de los cortes de pelo y las fotos .... no dirás que no tiene gracia. 

A mi me compraban zapatos para que me duraran mas cuando era crio, y como los pies a esas edades crecen muy deprisa me compraban unos zapatones enormes y les metian algodon hasta que los rellenaba con el pie.

Pero no eramos ratas, eramos pobres como las ratas. Yo creo que el hilo va de tacañerias actuales.


----------



## MJota (27 Nov 2008)

Me he leido el post entero y merece la pena me he reido de algunas cosas hasta partirme la caja... y no es de pobres es de gente que es rata, ruín, gocha... jejeje


----------



## BURBUHASS (27 Nov 2008)

erpayo dijo:


> pues estás haciendo el primo... bajar cuestas en punto muerto es peligroso y además gastas más gasolina que con una marcha engranada...
> 
> más tonto y nace botijo.



Y si tú fueras más tonto, ni naces. Antes de hablar, sobre todo mal, deberíais investigar un poco antes. Resulta que el gasto energético empleado en revolucionar el motor es bastante mayor al consumo de combustible a ralentí, obviamente dependiendo de la velocidad; pero a partir de unos 15 km/h, si la intención es mantener velocidad, sale más a cuenta ir en punto muerto, que retener con el motor.

En cuanto a lo que se comenta sobre que se gasta más los frenos… entiéndase que si vas en punto muerto es porque no tienes pensado decelerar. Si fuera el caso, primero se engranaría la marcha más adecuada a la deceleración requerida, y sólo en última instancia se usaría el freno. Por supuesto, para bajar un puerto, no se hará íntegramente en punto muerto, pero, yo al menos, tampoco lo hago abriendo gas tras una frenada, sino que aprovecho todo lo que puedo la energía potencial de la que se dispone al inicio de la bajada.

He dicho.


----------



## erpayo (27 Nov 2008)

BURBUHASS dijo:


> Y si tú fueras más tonto, ni naces. Antes de hablar, sobre todo mal, deberíais investigar un poco antes. Resulta que el gasto energético empleado en revolucionar el motor es bastante mayor al consumo de combustible a ralentí, obviamente dependiendo de la velocidad; pero a partir de unos 15 km/h, si la intención es mantener velocidad, sale más a cuenta ir en punto muerto, que retener con el motor.
> 
> En cuanto a lo que se comenta sobre que se gasta más los frenos… entiéndase que si vas en punto muerto es porque no tienes pensado decelerar. Si fuera el caso, primero se engranaría la marcha más adecuada a la deceleración requerida, y sólo en última instancia se usaría el freno. Por supuesto, para bajar un puerto, no se hará íntegramente en punto muerto, pero, yo al menos, tampoco lo hago abriendo gas tras una frenada, sino que aprovecho todo lo que puedo la energía potencial de la que se dispone al inicio de la bajada.
> 
> He dicho.



Vamos a ver ignorante... un coche cuesta abajo con el pie levantado consume 0,0 litros de combustible porque es la propia inercia del coche lo que mantiene el motor girando.

Aplícate tu cuento, payaso.

http://motor.terra.es/motor/articulo/html/mot15805.htm


----------



## PasoLeati (27 Nov 2008)

Igual este forvm no es lugar para disertar demasiado sobre el tema, pero allá vá.



BURBUHASS dijo:


> Y si tú fueras más tonto, ni naces. Antes de hablar, sobre todo mal, deberíais investigar un poco antes. Resulta que el gasto energético empleado en revolucionar el motor es bastante mayor al consumo de combustible a ralentí, obviamente dependiendo de la velocidad; pero a partir de unos 15 km/h, si la intención es mantener velocidad, sale más a cuenta ir en punto muerto, que retener con el motor.



Si cuesta abajo (v.g. descendiendo un puerto) vas en punto muerto, no mantienes velocidad, sino que la ganas (cortesía de la energía potencial y regalo de la gravedad). Y en la próxima curva tendrás que aplicar mucho freno. Y el motor esta consumiendo al ralentí en punto muerto (poco, pero consumiendo).

Si en cambio desciendes con una marcha metida, el motor frena al coche y no ganas velocidad => A menudo no hace falta frenar en la próxima curva. Y en retención, el consumo es 0.0 al cortar inyectores. Minimizas consumo de combustible y frenos, y maximizas seguridad (no quemarás los frenos de tanto frenar).

Es sumamente acongojante ver como muchos conductores se bajan el puerto entero con las luces de freno encendidas (sin quitar nunca el pié del freno, recalentándolos, y apostando fuerte a quedarse sin frenos. A servidor le ha pasado y resulta harto insalubre).


En llano sí que es eficiente poner punto muerto y aprovechar la inercia, cuando la coyuntura del tráfico sea favorable a ello. La técnica más eficiente en crucero es el 'pulse & glide': Por ejemplo para mantener una media de 100 km/h, se dá acelerón suave hasta 120, seguido de punto muerto hasta 80, y otra vez acelerón suave hasta 120, & so on. Así el ahorro es notable.

Si jugamos al pulse & glide dentro del rebufo de un camión, el ahorro será sorprendente (del tipo de 4 litros/100 e incluso menos en gasolinas).

_BTW (por si algún camionero desinformado lee esto) un camión también se beneficia aerodinámicamente al llevar un vehículo pegado al culo rellenando su estela. No es parasitismo, sino simbiosis._


----------



## Lorena (27 Nov 2008)

Normalmente yo voy en punto muerto bajando en autovia. Si tengo que frenar, meto la quinta. Creo que es este caso es mejor punto muerto ya que en quinta mi coche se frena bastante si no acelero y si voy en quinta para mantener al menos 100km/h tengo que pisarle un poco. Tambien controlo mucho la presion de los neumaticos cada vez que paro a echar gasolina.


----------



## erpayo (27 Nov 2008)

PasoLeati dijo:


> En llano sí que es eficiente poner punto muerto y aprovechar la inercia, cuando la coyuntura del tráfico sea favorable a ello. La técnica más eficiente en crucero es el 'pulse & glide': Por ejemplo para mantener una media de 100 km/h, se dá acelerón suave hasta 120, seguido de punto muerto hasta 80, y otra vez acelerón suave hasta 120, & so on. Así el ahorro es notable.
> 
> Si jugamos al pulse & glide dentro del rebufo de un camión, el ahorro será sorprendente (del tipo de 4 litros/100 e incluso menos en gasolinas).
> 
> _BTW (por si algún camionero desinformado lee esto) un camión también se beneficia aerodinámicamente al llevar un vehículo pegado al culo rellenando su estela. No es parasitismo, sino simbiosis._



Discrepo... aún en ese caso sería mejor hacer el "gliding" con la marcha engranada y sin pisar el acelerador ya que es mayor el gasto del motor al ralentí que los rozamientos añadidos desde la caja de cambios hacia atrás.

Fuel economy-maximizing behaviors - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## PasoLeati (27 Nov 2008)

El truco es:

a) Si con una marcha metida y pié levantado del acelerador pierdo más velocidad de la que quiero (v.g. llano o pendiente suave, según coyuntura), mejor meter punto muerto.

b) Si en punto muerto gano más velocidad de la que quiero (v.g. descendiendo un puerto), mejor meter marcha y retener con el motor.


Algunos fundamentalistas del hypermiling apagan el motor en punto muerto con el coche en movimiento. Yo esto lo veo bastante peligroso y lo desaconsejaría (solo cuando estemos parados en un semáforo, un atasco, o así).


Inflar las ruedas un poco más de lo standard (sin pasarnos, unas décimas de bar, o unos cuantos psi) equivale a alargar los desarrollos del cambio, y algo se ahorra en consumo. El reverso de la moneda es que unas ruedas muy infladas agarrarán menos en curva y en frenadas críticas, pero si conducimos con tranquilidad y 'thinking ahead' no habrá problema.


----------



## PasoLeati (28 Nov 2008)

erpayo dijo:


> Discrepo... aún en ese caso sería mejor hacer el "gliding" con la marcha engranada y sin pisar el acelerador ya que es mayor el gasto del motor al ralentí que los rozamientos añadidos desde la caja de cambios hacia atrás.
> 
> Fuel economy-maximizing behaviors - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Empíricamente, en llano, yo he visto que la media baja más haciendo el 'glide' o 'coasting' en punto muerto que con marcha metida.

Igual en algunos coches con bajas pérdidas por transmisión es al revés.


----------



## erpayo (28 Nov 2008)

PasoLeati dijo:


> Empíricamente, en llano, yo he visto que la media baja más haciendo el 'glide' o 'coasting' en punto muerto que con marcha metida.
> 
> Igual en algunos coches con bajas pérdidas por transmisión es al revés.



hombre... es que eso ya es hilar tan fino que supongo que dependerá de muchos factores. Supongo que incluso dependiendo del factor SCx del coche no será lo mismo hacerlo a altas velocidades que a bajas.


----------



## Rusty_Chicken (28 Nov 2008)

*Lonchafinismo aerodinámico!!!!!!!*



Pindik87 dijo:


> Yo tengo unos trucos lonchafinistas para ahorrar gasolina cuando vaoy en coche, por ejemplo pillar los rebufos de coches y/o camiones para que el aire ofrezca menos resistencia a mi coche, poner el punto muerto en las bajadas y lo típico de ir con marchas largas, etc.



Claro! Ahora entiendo porque siempre tengo algún figura pegado dos palmos detrás cuando voy conduciendo a cien por hora; ¡¡¡quiere mi rebufo!!!
Pues es un gran alivio para mí, pensaba que compartía cada dia la carretera con psicópatas e inconscientes pero son sólo buenos ahorradores, vaya que sí. 

Gracias rebuferos, sin vosotros mis trayectos al trabajo serían insoportablemente tediosos.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (1 Dic 2008)

Uno de mi trabajo, cuyo nombre omitiré pero que se llama Javier Jiménez, cada mañana iba a por café y arrasaba con los sobrecitos, que se llevaba a su casa. Además el tío, con dos cojones, decía que lo hacía para no tener que comprar azúcar.

Para juntar un kg. se necesitan unos 200 sobres... Y 1 kg. de azúcar vale 1 leuro!!!

Me lo estoy imaginando en el MacDonalds...


----------



## moncton (1 Dic 2008)

> Uno de mi trabajo, cuyo nombre omitiré pero que se llama Javier Jiménez, cada mañana iba a por café y arrasaba con los sobrecitos, que se llevaba a su casa. Además el tío, con dos cojones, decía que lo hacía para no tener que comprar azúcar.
> 
> Para juntar un kg. se necesitan unos 200 sobres... Y 1 kg. de azúcar vale 1 leuro!!!
> 
> Me lo estoy imaginando en el MacDonalds...



Puf, eso no es nada. Visto por estos ojos, directivo de empresa (ya mayor) vamos a ver una fabrica, en el AVE, en la zona de espera Vip, arrasa con los caramelitos, azucares, etc. En el tren se queda con la botellita de aceite y la bolsita de tomate del desayuno, a la vuelta mas caramelitos y dos whiskis que se pidio, todo para el bolsillo. Y encima decia el muy jodio "Es para mi mujer, que le hace mucha ilusion" 

La postguerra dejo a muchos tocados.


----------



## Visillera (20 Dic 2008)

Uno de mis tíos del pueblo es así, y qué rabia le dará cuando se entere que después de muerto, sus hijos se gastarían toda su pasta de una sentada.
- No tiene cinturón, usa una cuerda
- Su mujer pasa de llevarlo de vacaciones con ella. Prefiere irse con su hermana que con su marido. No entendía es manía que tenían de comprar botellas de agua mineral fría teniendo el grifo. No pagaba la bebida en el buffet del hotel.
- Compra nos neumáticos recauchutados, así no puede ir a más de 80 sin poner en peligro su vida.
- Por no coger el coche prefiere hacer tres transbordos en autobús porque la gasolina "es carísima".
- Se niega a instalar el aire acondicionado "gasta luz".
- Cuano construyó la casa, no puso cimientos de cemento con hierro. Puso piedras. La arena es arcillosa y tiene unas grietas de cuidado.


----------



## Veole (29 Dic 2008)

Yo conocí a uno que no podía dejar el coche parado (motor encendido, punto muerto) más de un minuto. Si eso sucedía, tenía que apgarlo y esperar 5 minutos a que se enfriara el motor, porque lo contario era malo para el coche y gastaba mucho. Pues en peajes, atascos y semaforos el pollo apagaba el motor al minuto y luego iba empujando 5 minutos o hasta que la situacion cambira. Una vez que me tocó se cabreó conmigo pq me negué a empujar, así que me pille un taxi y ahí se quedo disfrutando del coche.


----------



## garrison (29 Dic 2008)

economico1980 dijo:


> Unos cuantos que para ahorrar en el movil se comunica a base de llamadas perdidas para que les llame.
> 
> Luego me dicen "Pues yo solo gasto al mes 10 euros en movil" Claro, porque yo gasto lo tuyo, 40. Eso una temporadilla. Ahora ya no se contestan llamadas perdidas de él
> 
> ...



Eso eso, que continúe, porque creo que es el ganador del premio al mas rata 08.

Lo que no entiendo es como no lo has mandado a la mierd*.

A mi esa gente no me suele durar mucho.

No me molestan los tacaños, porque yo lo soy, pero a los gorrones no los puedo ni ver.


----------



## nief (29 Dic 2008)

Cita:Originalmente Escrito por martiriol 
yo en casa no es que fuesemos pobres, de clase media-baja pero con posibilidades de de tirar para arriba, de hecho pude estudiar en la universidad (mientras trabajaba) y hacer un master, pero mi padre es un lonchafinista de los grandes, con los años ha cambiado mucho, ahora diría que es un aficionado pero de joven nos traia locos, yo tengo 30 años.

cuando eramos pequeños no teniamos calefaccion en casa, un brasero y punto y bolsas de agua caliente, pues el tio nos apagaba el brasero cada dos horas para que no gastase, solo te dabas cuenta depues de un buen rato y volvias a encenderlo sin que se diese cuenta, teniamos que llevar bata para no tener frio. intentamos poner el gas ciudad y al tio casi le da un patatus, se ponia en camiseta en invierno en castilla, imaginaros¡¡ ahora ya tenemos calefaccion gracias a dios.

tambien el tio me regulaba la ducha, me apagaba la luz si veaia que tardaba mucho en la ducha, los viernes que descansaba todo el dia se ponia a hacer pan rallado con pan duro del que nos sobraba con un rayador a mano, alucina.

las zapatillas rotas las pegaba, era un maestro zapatero y venga 4 meses mas, los calcetines los zurcia y para adelante. ahora con la ropa china eso ya no lo hace nadie.

mi abuela hacia la matanza a lo bestia y gualá ya teniamos la merienda para medio año, tenia un dyane 6 que lo tiro en el 90, se compro un fiat uno que le duro hasta el 2006, no resistió más el pobre 250.000km.

cuando ibamos a la playa llevabamos la fiambrera de toda la vida, me llevaba al peluquero cada 6 meses, que grande¡¡¡ en mis fotos de comunion tengo el pelo cortadito perfecto, pero en las que les damos a los familiares tenemos mi hermano y yo el pelo superlargo, terrible¡¡¡

pero os digo una cosa con el tiempo mi padre cambio y ahora esta mucho más relajado, gana más pasta y no tiene cargas y todo pagado, pero aún así me enseño una cosa y es que no es necesario tirar la pasta constantemente y que el dinero vale mucho ganarlo, también que pagar por cosas que tienen realmente valor como los viajes, la comida, la educación y sobretodo valorar, es lo que los niños de hoy no hacen.



explo_burbuja_2008 dijo:


> No sé si será verdad lo que cuentas, pero en caso de ser ficción, ve a los monólogos de la Paramount a actuar, porque estaba leyendo el post y se me saltaban las lágrimas de la risa



Pues amigo no es mentira yo conozco a gente asi tal cual o incluso peor!! Joder lo leia y dios hay mas gente asi!! brutal

Pero eso viene de la necesidad simplemente de cuando no habia nada... de cuando pasar hambre era la norma


----------



## joseph_mary (30 Dic 2008)

Jasón dijo:


> Para mí, esto no es de RATAS, es de SENTIDO COMÚN.
> 
> - En mi oficina, el papel de una cara se utiliza para los reportes del Fax. También lo llevamos a la papelería. Allí cortan los folios en cuatro y los engoman por un canto. Así tenemos libretas para anotar las llamadas, recados etc. Son los post-it del lonchafinista. Nos los hacen gratis.
> - Utilizo las bolsas del super para la basura.
> ...



Joder, que rallada me ha dado eso de los ciclos económicos.
Pensaba que era aprovecharlos en algún momento de su funcionamiento, para hacer algo....y claro, mi mente pensó en el programa de centrifugado , pero no me cuadraba con lo de ser un rata.

Al final me he contentado con que usas los programas económicos, no? Los que tienen la e, o lavar con agua más fría, supongo


----------



## Dazis (30 Dic 2008)

Yo el caso peor que conozco y que peor llevo, es la mamá de una niña del cole de mi hija que para no pagar la hora de acogida del cole, siempre nos la está colocando a las demás. Yo ya no sé que inventarme para no quedarme con la niña.


----------



## Visillera (1 Ene 2009)

Dazis,opino lo que tú. Me acuerdo cuando me tocaban las actividades extraescolares de los colegios, que intentaban colocar la ludoteca de lunes a viernes y superponer las clases de inglés martes y jueves. Claro que la aplicación informática no dejaba porque se suponía que el niño sólo puede estar en un sitio a la vez, pero los padres se quejaban de que era más caro.
La ludoteca costaba 20 euros todos los días de la semana o 6 el día suelto (al mes). Vamos, 2 euros al mes de diferencia.


----------



## Veole (2 Ene 2009)

2009, el año del lonchafinista.


----------



## Veole (19 Ene 2009)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup


----------



## Rocket (20 Ene 2009)

Queridos foreros, voy a resucitar este glorioso y legendario hilo con una historia lonchafinista personal. Pero leanlo entero antes de sacar conclusiones...

Nosotros lo que hicimos una vez fue conectar la red electrica de la escalera del edificio a la de nuestra casa (que conste que he sido sincero y no he dicho "un amigo", o "un primo", o un "conocido"... 

Daba la casualidad que una toma de corriente pasaba justo por al lado de un enchufe nuestro.

Ojo, que era porque *nadie* vivia en la casa, nunca habia *nada* conectado, y por una vez que entrabamos para encender una bombilla muy de vez en cuando a ver como estaba todo, no merecia la pena pagar todo el mantenimiento de luz anual. Afortunadamente, nadie se dio nunca cuenta. Cuando la vendimos, quitamos el invento.

Cuando me dais el carnet de lonchafinista?


----------



## Blanche du Bois (6 Feb 2009)

Pues yo ayer viví en la panadería a un caso de lonchafinismo comercial que me puso la piel de gallina. Y me confirmó que el mineralismo va a llegar.

Estoy comprando el pan y la dependienta me dice que si quiero probar "algo nuevo" que han hecho. Me acerca una bandeja y cojo una especie de rebanada de algo cuya forma no recordaba al pan. Lo pruebo, no está mal, pero reconozco inmediatamente el sabor. Y entonces la dependienta me explica, muy sonriente, que sí, que están reutilizando los croissants del día anterior que se han quedado duros, metiéndolos al horno, tostándolos y vendiéndolos en rebanadas. Tengo que reconocer que sentí un escalofrío al pensar en la situación financiera de mi panadero.

Ya sabéis cuál va a ser el detonante y lema de la revolución en ciernes: "Si la chusma no puede comer pan, ¡que coma croissants recalentados!" :o


----------



## Lt Dan (6 Feb 2009)

Blanche du Bois dijo:


> Pues yo ayer viví en la panadería a un caso de lonchafinismo comercial que me puso la piel de gallina. Y me confirmó que el mineralismo va a llegar.
> 
> Estoy comprando el pan y la dependienta me dice que si quiero probar "algo nuevo" que han hecho. Me acerca una bandeja y cojo una especie de rebanada de algo cuya forma no recordaba al pan. Lo pruebo, no está mal, pero reconozco inmediatamente el sabor. Y entonces la dependienta me explica, muy sonriente, que sí, que están reutilizando los croissants del día anterior que se han quedado duros, metiéndolos al horno, tostándolos y vendiéndolos en rebanadas. Tengo que reconocer que sentí un escalofrío al pensar en la situación financiera de mi panadero.
> 
> Ya sabéis cuál va a ser el detonante y lema de la revolución en ciernes: "Si la chusma no puede comer pan, ¡que coma croissants recalentados!" :o




Te recomiendo que rechaces la sugerencia de nuevas croquetas que te haga el camarero del bar de tu barrio, si ves salir a la mujer de la limpieza con un cubo y unos guantes marrones del sanitario.

Yo tengo muchas historias lonchafinistas de abuelos, pero aquellos eran otros tiempos, y lo que vivieron ellos nos costaría una guerra volver a sentirlo.


----------



## elias2 (6 Feb 2009)

Lt Dan dijo:


> Yo tengo muchas historias lonchafinistas de abuelos...



adelante, no sea timido, soy todo oidos.


----------



## Maxwell Smart (6 Feb 2009)

Blanche du Bois dijo:


> Pues yo ayer viví en la panadería a un caso de lonchafinismo comercial que me puso la piel de gallina. Y me confirmó que el mineralismo va a llegar.
> 
> Estoy comprando el pan y la dependienta me dice que si quiero probar "algo nuevo" que han hecho. Me acerca una bandeja y cojo una especie de rebanada de algo cuya forma no recordaba al pan. Lo pruebo, no está mal, pero reconozco inmediatamente el sabor. Y entonces la dependienta me explica, muy sonriente, que sí, que están reutilizando los croissants del día anterior que se han quedado duros, metiéndolos al horno, tostándolos y vendiéndolos en rebanadas. Tengo que reconocer que sentí un escalofrío al pensar en la situación financiera de mi panadero.
> 
> Ya sabéis cuál va a ser el detonante y lema de la revolución en ciernes: "Si la chusma no puede comer pan, ¡que coma croissants recalentados!" :o



Pues yo conozco panaderías en las que cosas así las hacen desde hace muchos años. Cruasanes, roscones...
Tampoco veo que sea lonchafinismo y me imagino que la situación financiera de tu panadero es mucho mejor que la de otros, ya que consigue hacer de algo que iba a la basura un producto más que vender.


----------



## Blanche du Bois (6 Feb 2009)

Maxwell Smart dijo:


> Pues yo conozco panaderías en las que cosas así las hacen desde hace muchos años. Cruasanes, roscones...
> Tampoco veo que sea lonchafinismo y me imagino que la situación financiera de tu panadero es mucho mejor que la de otros, ya que consigue hacer de algo que iba a la basura un producto más que vender.



La situación financiera de mi panadero _sería _mejor que la de los otros si hubiera practicado esas técnicas de ahorro desde hace años. Al hacerlo ahora y presentarlo como una novedad sospecho que ha debido descubrir innovaciones reposteras como ésa vía cuenta de resultados 

Pues vivo en un suburbio obrerete y, aunque no soy muy de dulces, te aseguro que no había visto esas cosas en las panaderías hasta ahora. Tomo nota de lo extendidas que están desde hace tiempo, pero en todo caso estoy segura de que en esta tienda en concreto no ha sido el amor a la tradición lo que les ha empujado a ofrecer sus nuevos productos.


----------



## Clavijo (6 Feb 2009)

Pues a mí el Budin, que al fin y al cabo es el pastel que se hace con las sobras y restos del obrador de pastelería, me encanta...
En cuanto a historias lonchafinistas, no sé si se habrá hablado por aquí de los "canapeteros/as". En Madrid, y conozco bien el tema porque es una actividad en la que he estado y estoy involucrado, por las tardes, como decía Eugenio D'Ors, o das una conferencia o te la dan. La mayor parte termina con el consabido "vino español". Pues en una de las instituciones donde solemos organizar las "nuestras", hay tres viejecitas que vienen a dormitar la conferencia día sí, día también, y que después se ponen púas con el jamoncito, el quesito y el vinito. Se ahorran la cena, y comen productos de calidad. Lo hablé con el responsable de la sala, y me dijo que eran más fijas que el segurata, y que no eran el único grupillo similar, sólo que otros "actuaban" en otro tipo de foros.


----------



## tejoncio (6 Feb 2009)

que gran hilo!


----------



## Blanche du Bois (6 Feb 2009)

Clavijo dijo:


> Pues a mí el Budin, que al fin y al cabo es el pastel que se hace con las sobras y restos del obrador de pastelería, me encanta...



Supongo que te refieres a lo que por aquí llamamos "pastel de carne". Y sí, está bueno, aunque dependiendo de la composición de las sobras puede estar más jugoso o más seco que una caja de polvorones en el Kalahari. 

En cuanto a lo de los "canapeteros" doy fe que por estos lares también se estilan. Aunque debo confesar que con las sobras de esos aperitivos la señora de la limpieza, la secretaria y yo misma nos hemos dado buenos banquetes, ahorrándonos alguna que otra comida.

Y ahora, algo selecto y exclusivo: lonchafinismo de banqueros. Cuenta Jesús Pardo que el padre del actual presidente del Santander, (y a su vez presidente de la entidad hasta 1986) era reconocible en los andenes de Atocha cuando llegaba en el coche-cama para los consejos de administración en Madrid, por los brillantísimos codos de los abrigos y los puños raídos.

También cuentan que solía comer siempre, invariablemente, dos piezas de fruta al mediodía, que compraba en una frutería cercana. Al cabo del tiempo, pidió descuento al frutero por ser cliente habitual...

Y ésta, que creo que es apócrifa: siempre que salían del edificio social del banco D. Emilio y su director general se encontraban a la puerta un mendigo que les suplicaba: "Denme algo, por Dios". Los dos banqueros pasaban día tras día de largo sin tan siquiera mirar al mendigo. Así transcurrieron semanas. Un día, al toparse nuevamente con el mendigo, éste cambió el mantra pedigüeño y les dijo: "¡Denme algo, por Dios y la Virgen María!" Ante lo cual, el piadoso D. Emilio sacó su cartera y le dio un duro diciéndole: ¿Ve? ¡Con dos avalistas es otra cosa, hombre! 

Bueno, pese a esta leyenda de lonchafinismo banquero, en Santander siempre corrió el bulo de que esta familia fue la primera en tener papel higiénico de toda la ciudad. El resto de los mortales sacaban brillo al final de su tracto digestivo con las ocurrencias del cuatro poder (1). Algo que resultaba especialmente preocupante para las familias fervientemente católicas: ¿qué pasaba cuando al ir a proceder se encontraba uno con la páginas de las esquelas? :o Eso de honrar la memoria de los difuntos invitándoles a compartir nuestros alimentos una vez terminada la digestión podía quedar hasta sacrílego. Así que las personas decentes y de orden recortaban las crucecitas de la esquela y se limpiaban con el resto.

A éstos les habría venido de perlas un _tranvía ateo_: "posiblemente Dios no exista, así que límpiate tranquilo".

(1) La minoría que leía periódicos, claro. El resto con hojas de maíz y hierbas varias.


----------



## Visillera (30 Ago 2009)

Un amigo de mi novio iba a 80 y con los retrovisores cerrados para no gastar gasolina (el rozamiento) y si llevaba a los amigos les pedía veinte duros. Éstos preferían ir en autobús porque iba más rápido a pesar de las paradas.


----------



## cacereño (30 Ago 2009)

Visillera dijo:


> Un amigo de mi novio iba a 80 y con los retrovisores cerrados para no gastar gasolina (el rozamiento) y si llevaba a los amigos les pedía veinte duros. Éstos preferían ir en autobús porque iba más rápido a pesar de las paradas.



Hace usted bien con reflotar este hilo. Con la subida de impuestos que se avecina, el país entero se va a convertir al lonchafinismo.


----------



## Visillera (30 Ago 2009)

Gracias, cacereño. Estos hilos me encantan.


----------



## Fetuccini (30 Ago 2009)

En nuestra familia pasó esto:

En una casa en la que vivían los abuelos y un par de sus hijos había uno de ellos que era el lonchafinismo ratil personificado. Un día dos hijas (de las emancipadas) decidieron hacer limpieza general, y el lonchafinista no estaba. Hicieron una gran hoguera para ir quemando ropa vieja, y echaron unos pantalones vaqueros del lonchafinista todos remendados y sucios. En ese momento entró el susodicho en casa y gritando histérico SE LANZÓ AL FUEGO a coger los pantalones, quemándose mientras los apagaba. Y es que habia dinero en un bolsillo. Que yo conozca, el tío tiene al menos 2 hectáreas de terrenos fértiles.


----------



## Ozz (30 Ago 2009)

Venga, va, alguna anécdota.

Varón, cincuentaytantos años, viviendo con su madre. Volante de un banco. Parece ser que el sujeto, cuando conocía a algún empleado nuevo, le enseñaba un extracto de una cuenta bancaria con unos 300.000 Euros. Después le decía: Es mi cuenta... y sonreía, el cabrón. Lo grave del tema es que cada vez que iba a alguna oficina ¡le tenían que esconder el típico bote de los céntimos sueltos, de las pequeñas sobras en caja! Porque se los guardaba en el bolsillo sin contemplaciones...

Por otra parte, me comentó un amigo que tenía un compañero de piso tan tacaño que ¡coleccionaba los pesecaos! (¿os acordáis? Una especie de "dinero" que servía para adquirir baticaos o algo así, tras consumir un ingente número de desayunos...)


----------



## cacereño (30 Ago 2009)

Pues yo al tío más rata que conozco es uno que con 29 años es funcionario del grupo A2 en Cáceres. Pues el tío vive en un piso compartido en una barriada de gitanos porque paga 70 euros al mes de alquiler (su familia es de un pueblo). Además hace páginas web a empresas y se las cobra en negro. El mes de vacaciones que tiene en verano en lugar de dedicarlo a descansar, trabaja en el campo (por supuesto en negro). Tiene la comida congelada de la madre. Buff, es que es demasiado.


----------



## Michael_Knight (30 Ago 2009)

Si ves a un abuelo al lado de un contenedor nunca sabes si está echando algo o cogiendolo.

(Del neo-refranero español)


----------



## gandalf el gris (30 Ago 2009)

algunos sois la hostia...

Todo el día metiéndose con los funcionarios, que si son unos vendidos, que cobran por no hacer nada, que no tienen espíritu emprendedor, que si en la empresa privada se pueden hacer grandes cosas...

y cuando un señor de 64 años no se quiere jubilar porque no quiere hacer otra cosa que su trabajo le poneis de rata para arriba por miserable...

Completamente incongruente...


----------



## LuisF (30 Ago 2009)

Pues voy a contar dos episodios recientes que me han sucedido en mi negocio y me tienen bastante indignado...

Evidentemente, luego seré un sacacuartos y un sinvergüenza por exigir QUE SE PAGUEN MIS SERVICIOS... Pero bueno…

Tengo una asesoría y entran unos señores que querían solucionar unos asuntos que tenían con la administración, tras estar más de una hora con ellos le comento lo que le costaría y demás (la friolera de TREINTA euros 30€) y me suelta la tía "es que prefiero hacerlo yo, que me sale gratis, sólo vine aquí para que me orientaras (gratuitamente, por supuesto)" (SIC)

Otro caso es un señor que me trae una multa de tráfico y tras 30 minutos con su asunto me dice "es que mi seguro me lo hace gratis" (SIC) que no le interesaba, que sólo entraba para ver que le decía...

ENTONCES ¿PARA QUÉ VIENEN? (digo yo…)

Esos son los mismos que luego estaban “indignados” por el trato que les daba a ellos, “mis clientes” (nunca me habían pagado), cuando les demandé reclamándoles el precio de mis servicios.

Sin comentarios.


----------



## 1 de cal y 4 de euribor (30 Ago 2009)

yo no puedo estar con los tacaños, tampoco con los derrochadores extremos, pero los miserables me dan directamente repulsión.

creo que hay muchas clases o niveles de tacaños y miserables, siempre los peores son los que les sobra el dinero.


----------



## tula (30 Ago 2009)

Preguntad por ahí a gente que tenga o trabaje en empresas de catering y veréis las historias que os cuenta. Es muy frecuente encontrar personas que se apuntan a todas la inauguraciones, presentaciones de libros, galerías, e incluso en fiestas particulares como comuniones y bodas. Aprovechando que estos festejos suelen estar petao de peña que apenas se conocen entre ellos, se hartan a comer y encima, algunos, se llevan una bolsa con más comida.

Además, siempre son los mismos. Los empleados ya los van conociendo y les invitan a marcharse. La gente que lo hace no tienen pinta precisamente de estar necesitada, y salvo un caso que me contaron de una señora mayor un poco enajenada y muy bien vestida que venía su hijo a recogerla muy avergonzado, los demás se dedican a buscar “oportunidades” para ponerse púos por la cara.


----------



## timmons (30 Ago 2009)

Mi padre es absolutamente increible. Primero se deshizo del telefono y usaba las cabinas. Se duchaba en el curro por no gastar agua en casa. El papel del water lo cogía del curro. A mi me compraba la ropa en el rastro cuando era pequeño y jugaba con ella al futbol de portero para romperla lo antes posible. Esta jubilado con una buena pensión y compra objetos (tv, lavadoras, coches) y los revende para sacar a veces 20 o 30 euros.
Me llevaba a cortar el pelo a un lugar de pensionistas dónde salia tan trasquilado que al dia siguiente me daba verguenza ir al cole. Jamás ha entrado en un bar a tomarse algo. Cuando ibamos de vacaciones parabamos en la cuneta y nos bebiamos cafe y bollos que llevabamos de casa. Y así miles

El tio esta forrado y va con una renault express de hace 10 años, pero atención que aqui viene lo bueno. Compró un saxo para revenderlo y cuando le dije que yo estaba intersado me lo quería revender mas caro argumentando que si no lo queria yo ya lo compraría otro. Su hermana es igual. Podrida de dinero. La primera vez que fue al teatro fue cuando la comunidad de madrid puso el dia ese de los jubilados que valía 4 perras.

Os contaría miles, pero mi padre está aqui delante y me esta diciendo que corte ya con el ordenador que gasto mucha luz. Un saludo. (esto ultimo es coña pero que me ahorquen si miento en lo demas)


----------



## Republik (30 Ago 2009)

Las "canaperas" son muy conocidad además de hábiles, su experiencia les permite adivinar por dónde saldrá el camarero con la próxima bandeja y los manjares más apetecibles (jamón, croquetas, gambas), son despiadadamente rapiñados por estas señoras de frágil y enternecedor aspecto.

En cuanto al Botín Sr. las anécdotas las había oído yo, salvo un detalle: a Atocha no llegaba, desde Santander en todo caso lo haría a la Estación del Norte/Príncipe Pío, pero es cierto que tenía una horrible fama de tacaño.


----------



## cacereño (30 Ago 2009)

Yo también he observado que a menudo los más ratas son los que menos debieran pues tienen mucho dinero.

Pero os digo una cosa, la sociedad siempre los acaba apartando y tarde o temprano acaban siendo marginados. Los casos son muy variados, gente que su familia los educó así, gente que tiene una enfermedad, etc...

La pregunta que cabe hacerse es ¿Son ratas porque tienen mucho dinero (y piensan que pueden perderlo) o tienen mucho dinero porque son ratas?


----------



## timmons (30 Ago 2009)

cacereño dijo:


> Yo también he observado que a menudo los más ratas son los que menos debieran pues tienen mucho dinero.
> 
> Pero os digo una cosa, la sociedad siempre los acaba apartando y tarde o temprano acaban siendo marginados. Los casos son muy variados, gente que su familia los educó así, gente que tiene una enfermedad, etc...
> 
> La pregunta que cabe hacerse es ¿Son ratas porque tienen mucho dinero (y piensan que pueden perderlo) o tienen mucho dinero porque son ratas?



Pues teniendo en cuenta mi experiencia son ratas porque no pueden gastar el dinero. Simplemente les duele de tal manera que ni se les pasa por la cabeza. Y es que como alguien decía por ahi, en esta vida hay que valer hasta para gastar dinero. Sería por poner un ejempo estupido como esa persona que todos conocemos que de buena que es, es tonta y le gustaría ser más mala pero no vale para ello.


----------



## lowfour (30 Ago 2009)

Hace años yo tenía una compañera de piso sueca taaaaan lonchafinista que pasaba directamente a la categoría de rata de cloaca. La muy miserable se apuntó la última al piso compartido que yo habia encontrado, pero se instaló la primera, cogiendo la mejor habitación... y pagando lo mismo que los demás.

Pues no contento con ello, la muy fenicia se puso a pintar su habitación y para ello compró un rodillo de esos del chino que cuestan 3 euros. Al cabo de unos meses, el cabrón de rodillo más reseco que la mojama, se me ocurrió utilizarlo para dar dos brochazos en mi habitación. Unos días más tarde, al hacer las cuentas de los gastos del piso, la muy miserable había puesto el rodillo para que lo pagáramos entre todos. "Es que lo has usado también".

Inigualable.

Pero el lonchafinismo extremo viene de serie en los suecos. Joder que miserables pueden llegar a ser algunos, es algo inenarrable. Eso si, viven de forma decente. Pero todo lo que se puedan ahorrar lo hacen. Estocolmo está lleno de tiendas de segundamano y almonedas. Algunas tienen muebles preciosos y cosas realmente especiales. Otros son un cúmulo de tazas del naranjito, pantalones raídos y vasos de duralex opacos por el uso. Y las tiendas están llenas. A todas horas.

El rey de la oferta es mi suegro. Un tío tan de puta madre que no hay palabras. Pero el muy cabroncete de él, diplomático con buena pasta, es capaz de recorrerse medio Estocolmo porque ha visto en algún folleto que hay una oferta de quesitos o de zumo. Va a la tienda y lo compra todo, pasándose todo el día regalando a la familia los productos más inverosímiles, que te lo vende como si fuera aquello caviar beluga.

Pero bueno, luego es muy generoso y en su casa no faltan nunca las buenas viandas y bebercio.... de modo que se le perdona.


----------



## lowfour (30 Ago 2009)

Ah! Mis vecinos de la ciudad-dormitorio donde vivía antes en Madrid eran otros lonchafinistas del copón. La madre mandaba a la hija, que estaba como un queso y por eso yo la acompañaba, a comprar pan de molde a la otra punta de la ciudad. La razón es que allí costaba 10 pesetas más barato que en los cuatro o cinco supermercados al lado de nuestra zona. Casi una hora de caminata para ahorrarse 10 pesetas. Esfuerzo ahorrador de proporciones épicas.


----------



## ronald29780 (30 Ago 2009)

lowfour dijo:


> Hace años yo tenía una compañera de piso sueca taaaaan lonchafinista que pasaba directamente a la categoría de rata de cloaca. La muy miserable se apuntó la última al piso compartido que yo habia encontrado, pero se instaló la primera, cogiendo la mejor habitación... y pagando lo mismo que los demás.
> 
> Pues no contento con ello, la muy fenicia se puso a pintar su habitación y para ello compró un rodillo de esos del chino que cuestan 3 euros. Al cabo de unos meses, el cabrón de rodillo más reseco que la mojama, se me ocurrió utilizarlo para dar dos brochazos en mi habitación. Unos días más tarde, al hacer las cuentas de los gastos del piso, la muy miserable había puesto el rodillo para que lo pagáramos entre todos. "Es que lo has usado también".
> 
> ...



Positivo.

Hace un par de años llegó al restaurante donde trabaja mí mujer un mesa de suecos. Nueve personas, comiendo los 3 platos cada uno, regandolo con abundante cerveza y vino. Y dejando los platos rebañaos, así, tan mal no les ha entrado la comida.

No sé exactamente a que cantidad ascendía la cuenta, pero pagaban por separado y,

*entre los nueve comensales dejaban 30 centimos de bote*.

:::


----------



## lowfour (30 Ago 2009)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Positivo.
> 
> Hace un par de años llegó al restaurante donde trabaja mí mujer un mesa de suecos. Nueve personas, comiendo los 3 platos cada uno, regandolo con abundante cerveza y vino. Y dejando los platos rebañaos, así, tan mal no les ha entrado la comida.
> 
> ...



Pues lo de pagar por separado a mi me mola, le he cogido gusto... porque siempre hay el típico garrapata que se escabulle y se calza un bombay sapphire mientras los demás toman cervecitas... pero luego quiere pagar a escote. No te jode.


----------



## ronald29780 (30 Ago 2009)

lowfour dijo:


> Pues lo de pagar por separado a mi me mola, le he cogido gusto... porque siempre hay el típico garrapata que se escabulle y se calza un bombay sapphire mientras los demás toman cervecitas... pero luego quiere pagar a escote. No te jode.



Esto todavía lo comprendo.

Pero dejar 30 centimos de bote, sin que hubiera queja ní ná por en medío me parece directamente ofensivo.

Vamos, yo hago esto donde el servicio y/o la comida no llegan ni a aprobado.


----------



## Visillera (30 Ago 2009)

lowfour dijo:


> Pues lo de pagar por separado a mi me mola, le he cogido gusto... porque siempre hay el típico garrapata que se escabulle y se calza un bombay sapphire mientras los demás toman cervecitas... pero luego quiere pagar a escote. No te jode.



Yo sigo haciéndolo, mis amigas y yo todavía tenemos la época estudiantil muy cerca y por eso controlamos hasta el céntimo.


----------



## Elgatomurr (30 Ago 2009)

yo tenía una amiga de la época de universidad que para las últimas copas de la noche nunca tenía pasta, y yo boba de mi, empecé diciendo en la exaltación de la amistad de las 4 de la madrugada, no te preocupes, ésta la pago yo, y la próxima vez la pagas tú. Por supuesto esas siguientes veces nunca llegaron, y hubo un momento en el que me dí cuenta que aquello parecía el Malta España y paré en seco. 
Ya pasado los años, se juntó con un chico que se había comprado un zulito en Sanchinarro a su nombre, y cuando planearon casarse, ella dijo que antes de nada que a pasar por la notaría para poner el piso a nombre de los dos. Desconozco si pretendía ella poner pasta para pagar la zipoteca...espero por el chaval, que sí lo hiciera, y que además quedara por pagar la mayor parte de la hipoteca, porque sino, menudo negocio. 
Eso sí, ropa nueva, bolsos, zapatos, todo el rato.
y cuidado con que se sintiera que la dejaban de lado!! obviamente yo me replegué como "amiga", para preservar mi dinero y mi energía vital.


----------



## ronald29780 (30 Ago 2009)

Elgatomurr dijo:


> yo tenía una amiga de la época de universidad que para las últimas copas de la noche nunca tenía pasta, y yo boba de mi, empecé diciendo en la exaltación de la amistad de las 4 de la madrugada, no te preocupes, ésta la pago yo, y la próxima vez la pagas tú. Por supuesto esas siguientes veces nunca llegaron, y hubo un momento en el que me dí cuenta que aquello parecía el Malta España y paré en seco.
> Ya pasado los años, se juntó con un chico que se había comprado un zulito en Sanchinarro a su nombre, y cuando planearon casarse, ella dijo que antes de nada que a pasar por la notaría para poner el piso a nombre de los dos. Desconozco si pretendía ella poner pasta para pagar la zipoteca...espero por el chaval, que sí lo hiciera, y que además quedara por pagar la mayor parte de la hipoteca, porque sino, menudo negocio.
> Eso sí, ropa nueva, bolsos, zapatos, todo el rato.
> y cuidado con que se sintiera que la dejaban de lado!! obviamente yo me replegué como "amiga", para preservar mi dinero y mi energía vital.



Neo-refrán al tema:

Tiran más dos tetas que una hipoteca...:


----------



## avioneti (30 Ago 2009)

Tengo un amigo economista que cuando salíamos de marcha un grupo de varios tenía un ritual de ahorro brutal:

- Tenía controlados todos los semáforos de forma que si uno se ponía naranja, sabía que teníamos que girar en la calle x, para que el 2 calles más al fondo estaba verde, y así no parar de manera injustificada y gastar más gasolina. 

- Sabía donde comprar el calimotxo más barato del lugar, pudiendo ahorrarnos hasta 5 ptas por cachi. Así nos decía, en este cuesta 250 ptas, vamos mejor aquel que cuesta 245 ptas.


----------



## LOLO08 (31 Ago 2009)

Un amigo de la infancia: no me dejó su reloj con función cronometro , para cronometrar una carrera, por que decía que gastaba mucha pila.

juas..juas...


----------



## Fuego azul (31 Ago 2009)

Lo mas lonchafinista que he oido, las ultimas palabras del abuelo de mi mujer:

"Apaga la luz"

Acto seguido palmó.

Con dos cojones


----------



## Montana (31 Ago 2009)

timmons dijo:


> Mi padre es absolutamente increible. Primero se deshizo del telefono y usaba las cabinas. Se duchaba en el curro por no gastar agua en casa. El papel del water lo cogía del curro. A mi me compraba la ropa en el rastro cuando era pequeño y jugaba con ella al futbol de portero para romperla lo antes posible. Esta jubilado con una buena pensión y compra objetos (tv, lavadoras, coches) y los revende para sacar a veces 20 o 30 euros.
> Me llevaba a cortar el pelo a un lugar de pensionistas dónde salia tan trasquilado que al dia siguiente me daba verguenza ir al cole. Jamás ha entrado en un bar a tomarse algo. Cuando ibamos de vacaciones parabamos en la cuneta y nos bebiamos cafe y bollos que llevabamos de casa. Y así miles
> 
> El tio esta forrado y va con una renault express de hace 10 años, pero atención que aqui viene lo bueno. Compró un saxo para revenderlo y cuando le dije que yo estaba intersado me lo quería revender mas caro argumentando que si no lo queria yo ya lo compraría otro. Su hermana es igual. Podrida de dinero. La primera vez que fue al teatro fue cuando la comunidad de madrid puso el dia ese de los jubilados que valía 4 perras.
> ...



Te compadezco. Es díficil aguantar a estas personas tan "maniaticas", y más si es tu propio padre. 

Yo conozco a otro que es acojonante: la pareja de mi suegra. sesenta y tantos años, y cómo decían en el primer post, podía haberse jubilado hace un año ya, pero para que le quedaran 100 € más de pensión ha seguido currando 3 años más en un curro de guarda de garaje, vamos , una mierda de curro tragando humos todo el día, pero 100€ son 100€ euros... Tiene 3 pisos alquilados, un local y un apartamento en la playa. Un tío que jamás de los jamases ha pedido un prestamo al banco, según él: para que no le roben, que son unos ladrones. Vamos lo ha pagado todo al contado. Eso sí, viste como un autentico pordiosero, con ropa de los años 80, nunca se sienta en una terraza, a no ser que invitemos los demás, sino nunca. Se lleva todo de casa cuando sale por ahí, el agua, los bocadillos, todo, para no tener que comprar nada. 

Claro, que su menú diario es arroz blanco, legumbres sin carne ni nada, pan con leche para cenar... y dice por que es porque las otras comidas le dañan el estomago, pero luego en las bodas se pone morao el tío, eso sí, es el típico que mete el sobre... Vacío. Aunque sea su sobrino, su yerno, da igual. Mi suegra es la que mete el dinero de él en un sobre a nombre de los dos, por verguenza. El dice que una invitación es una invitación, que no tiene obligación de pagarle la boda a nadie. Vamos, un jeta de cojones. 

Alguna vez ha venido a algún cumple de mis hijos, se ha puesto morado de todo, y el regalo fueron 5 globos. Les infla los globos a los niños y se queda tan pancho. Lo ha hecho ya tres veces. La proxima vez ya le he dicho que no venga, no vaya a ser que le siente mal la tarta.

Coge cosas de la basura (muebles y tal) que ve en buen estado, y los revende luego o los regala a alguien (para que piensen que es muy generoso). El coche una tártana de hace 15 años echo polvo, pero que si le aguanta, le aguanta.

Y con lo de la luz, igual, enciende, por ejemplo, la luz de la campana cuando cocina, para no gastar los fluorescentes del techo, y así con todo. Podría contar cien mil anecdotas. 

No le soporto, no se puede ser tan ruín, está enfermo yo creo, es como estas personas que acumulan basura en su casa sin ningún fín, pero él acumula dinero sin ningún fín tampoco, por que no se lo gasta. Una persona para olvidar.


----------



## Elenica (31 Ago 2009)

Tengo un compañero, que un dia se fue de fin de semana a una casa rural con una pandilla de colegas, cada uno aportaba lo que quisiese y buenamente pudiese, carnes, chorizos, cervezas o vinos, pues este colega se llevo para compartir con todos durante el fin de semana, una cocacola y un paquete de patatas, jjajajjaja.


----------



## Bubble Boy (31 Ago 2009)

Hassgesang dijo:


> Eso no es lonchafinista, era una prueba a ver si la mujer aguantaba con eso porque si lo lograba, es que ya podía hacer lo que quisiera que no le dejaba. Vamos que es IMPOSIBLE que exista nadie tan MISERABLE y RUIN.



Oye, que yo vivo en una ciudad-suburbio del este de Madrid y suele ser habital ver celebraciones de bodas y tal en restaurantes chinos por parte de la comunidad rumana.


----------



## Bubble Boy (31 Ago 2009)

Graciosísimas las historias que habéis contado.

Creo recordar que esta forma de actuar se estudia en antropología, y viene a decir que es una forma cultural de comportarse en general en comunidades que han vivido con carencias económicas. Muchos de estos lonchafinistas suelen ser gente de pueblo que han pesado penurias, por ejemplo.

Pasan los años, su situación mejora ostensiblemente, pero sin embargo no cambian el "chip" y siguen con su ahorro extremo aunque luego se mueran podridos de dinero.

Hay cosas en las que los lonchafinistas antropológicos suelen ser algo más "espléndidos": la comida y los zulos.

Si a un lonchafinista le toca un billete de lotería, no se va a los fiordos noruegos, ni se da la vuelta al mundo en crucero, ni compra una obra de arte para invertir, no. Adivinad: lo primero que hace es pegarse un buen banquete y comprarse un piso.


----------



## josemazgz (31 Ago 2009)

Montana dijo:


> El dice que una invitación es una invitación, que no tiene obligación de pagarle la boda a nadie. Vamos, un jeta de cojones.



Pues en eso tiene más razón que un santo. Harto estoy de las bodas sacaperras. Lo lógico sería darles un detalle, no ayudarles a pagar el adobado :


----------



## josemazgz (31 Ago 2009)

Vaya historias que contáis. Mi suegro es el polo opuesto. Toda la vida cobrando muy bien, su último sueldo superaba los 60k. Con casa pagada desde el año catapúm, se jubiló con una cantidad ahorrada de cuatro cifras, tras 46 años de curro.

Dice que él prefiere gastarse la herencia con nosotros en vida. Hay que trazar planes estratégicos para conseguir ser más rápido y poder pagar nosotros una ronda o una cena. Y cuando lo conseguimos se medio enfada :


----------



## Republik (31 Ago 2009)

josemazgz dijo:


> Vaya historias que contáis. Mi suegro es el polo opuesto. Toda la vida cobrando muy bien, su último sueldo superaba los 60k. Con casa pagada desde el año catapúm, se jubiló con una cantidad ahorrada de cuatro cifras, tras 46 años de curro.
> 
> Dice que él prefiere gastarse la herencia con nosotros en vida. Hay que trazar planes estratégicos para conseguir ser más rápido y poder pagar nosotros una ronda o una cena. Y cuando lo conseguimos se medio enfada :



Lo de las cuatro cifras será un error, no? Porque como máximo son €9.999 que no parece gran logro para un lonchafinista con largo historial.


----------



## josemazgz (31 Ago 2009)

Republik dijo:


> Lo de las cuatro cifras será un error, no? Porque como máximo son €9.999 que no parece gran logro para un lonchafinista con largo historial.



¿Lonchafinista? ¿Has leído bien?

Este es un hilo de lonchafinistas extremos, y he dicho que mi suegro es el polo opuesto.


----------



## Republik (31 Ago 2009)

josemazgz dijo:


> ¿Lonchafinista? ¿Has leído bien?
> 
> Este es un hilo de lonchafinistas extremos, y he dicho que mi suegro es el polo opuesto.



Perdona,tanto leer historias de tacaños daba por supuesto que era uno más.Ahora,jubilarse con ahorros en los cuatro dígitos es de traca.

Yo conocí a uno que llevaba en una microlibretita la cuenta de todos sus gastos pero lo mejor es que el muy capullo,cuando conseguía algo gratis (le invitaban,se encontraba 100 Pts en la calle, se iba sin pagar de un sitio), también lo apuntaba en la columna de ingresos.


----------



## josemazgz (31 Ago 2009)

Republik dijo:


> Perdona,tanto leer historias de tacaños daba por supuesto que era uno más.Ahora,jubilarse con ahorros en los cuatro dígitos es de traca.



De traca depende de los casos. Entró en una caja de ahorros en 1.962. La estabilidad laboral que tenía era prácticamente la de un funcionario.

¿Para que te vas a privar de nada si sabes que te vas a jubilar con la pensión máxima y un plan de pensiones de la empresa de seis cifras?


----------



## JuanPe (31 Ago 2009)

Yemanyá dijo:


> Pues la razón por la que no se quiere jubilar es esa: no tiene una vida después del trabajo. En el trabajo se entretendrá, hablará con gente, si es funcionario saldrá mucho, etcétera.
> 
> Yo conozco casos de gente que se ha jubilado y se ha muerto de asco.



Muerto de asco?? Peor aún: Depresiones!!
Mi propio tio, trabajador de la banca, le jubilaron anticipadamente hace 10 años... depresión de caballo durante unos años, medicándose para ello!!! 
Y es que verse sin oficio ni beneficio de la noche a la mañana puede ser el fin para mucha gente.


----------



## Michael_Knight (31 Ago 2009)

avioneti dijo:


> - Tenía controlados todos los semáforos de forma que si uno se ponía naranja, sabía que teníamos que girar en la calle x, para que el 2 calles más al fondo estaba verde, y así no parar de manera injustificada y gastar más gasolina.



Este se lleva el primer premio.

Por cierto, me estoy acordando de una tía mía que era también cofrade del Puñocerrao. 
Si nos hacía un regalo a mi hermano y a mí era de la mitad de valor que el que le hacía a mi otro primo (porque nosotros éramos dos). 

Si ibas a comer a su casa contaba todo lo que ponía en función de los comensales (croquetas, canapés, etc) y luego nos decía a cuánto tocábamos cada uno para que no hubiera despistes.

Se hacía moño por no gastar en peluqueros y no se quitaba el luto por sus padres (muertos hacía siglos) por no tener que comprar ropa

Ah, y lo mejor de todo, cuando iba a comprar a El Corte Inglés regateaba el precio con el vendedor, a veces se ponía tan pesada que hasta conseguía que le regalaran algo con tal de perderla de vista.


----------



## sebososabroso (31 Ago 2009)

Ni padre puede enseñar a medio mundo. Cuando teníamos que hacer el viaje de ocho horas en los años 80 (sin aire acondicionado) siete personas en un R12 familiar (mi hermana y yo en el maletero en dos asientos plegables) verano, sin decir mas...Pues mi buen padre nos llevaba con las ventanas subidas ya que el coche consume mas (no me lo puedo creer) y si el coche se calentaba (muy probable por el exceso de peso) ponía la calefacción. Eran los viajes del infierno, no te puedo contar la temperatura que se recogía en el maletero, si te quejabas. Decía "ya vale, ya pongo el ventilador" y lo ponía en el punto uno. 
Cuando los cinco hermanos salíamos de paseo con ellos mi padre compraba una bolsa de 10 pesetas para los cinco, es decir, tocábamos a unas veinte pipas por hermano.
Los temporizados de la escalera eran brutales, tenemos una casa de dos plantas y me dijo un día, sube rápido al segundo y cuentas el tiempo, así que el puso en el temporizado un minuto y medio (siempre se apaga la luz a mitad de camino)
Y así muchas cosas, el nació lonchafinista y mi abuelo también era de esos.


----------



## devest (31 Ago 2009)

lowfour dijo:


> Pero el lonchafinismo extremo viene de serie en los suecos. Joder que miserables pueden llegar a ser algunos, es algo inenarrable. Eso si, viven de forma decente. Pero todo lo que se puedan ahorrar lo hacen.



Me has dejado intranquilo. En 15 días me voy a vivir con un sueco en piso compartido. Espero que se le haya pegado algo de vivir 6-7 años en España.


----------



## KH Rummenigge (31 Ago 2009)

Esta historia que me contaron me dejó tocado...

Hija con familia que visita a madre viuda en vacaciones.
Llegan de viaje largo sobre las nueve de la noche.
Abren la nevera para cenar y... ¡sólo había un yogur!
La madre le dice a la hija "Estaba esperando a que hicieras la compra".
¡Qué puntería!


----------



## Federico Garcia (31 Ago 2009)

jajaja, mirar la noticia, le devuelven un maletin con 500k dolares y le da 80 como recompensa jajaja...¿se puede ser mas rata?

El chófer que devolvió 460.000 dólares - 20minutos.es


----------



## Terrron (31 Ago 2009)

Pues señores, la mía es de traca.

No hace más de un par de años que mi señora y yo fuimos a la boda de un familiar lejano (prima segunda de mi señora, creo que era), pues resulta que bien, típico bodorrio español, con tuna y todo. Pero pasados 20 minutos despues de servir el estrecot correspondiente, veo que se nos acerca la hermana de la novia (de unos 25-30 años) con una bolsa, y porcede a preguntarnos: "¿Os lo vais a comer?...", a lo que yo me quedo "asín"::: ...y procedo a tragar un trozo de filete que tenia en el gaznate, le respondo, que no. A lo que la susodicha va y empieza a vaciar mi plato de carne, ya cortada y todo en una bolsa, a lo que me dice que así no se tira, y que para comer varios dias vale igual...

Pues eso, que la chica se llevaría unos 15-20 chuletas medio comidas para aprovecharlas y no tirar nada.

Yo no he visto una cosa igual, y menos con una persona de unos 20-30 años.

Saludos.


----------



## LOLO08 (1 Sep 2009)

Historias de ""lonchafinisismo"" extremo:

Un colega de la infancia, por no comprar una tele, ahujereó una pared de su casa para ver la Tv del vecino..!!! y para escuchar el sonido utilizaba el sistema del vaso de yogur pegado a la pared. juas..juas....

Otro, este amigo del anterior: el notas se compraba comida de gatos en vez de carne para hacerse estofados en el horno de leña que tiene. Este mismo pedía en los bares las cascaras de las naranjas de los zumos para darselas de comer a las gallinas ponedoras que tenía en una habitación de su piso!!. De un cartón de leche podía desayunar 20 veces: lo rellena cada poco de agua!!

Lo más fuerte: un conocido sigue utilizando el viejísimo sistema de las tripas de cerdo a modo de CONDÓN para no gastar en la compra de preservativos.!!!! juas..juass...jajajjaaj... lo bueno del asunto es que a la novia le pone hacerlo de esa manera!!!! y encima ahorran!!!!!.


----------



## mimismo (1 Sep 2009)

Me acuerdo de un caso de un conocido que fuimos a cenar con el. 

El tio decia que si le podiamos prestar para pagar su parte que no llevaba suficiente. (Llevaba 50 euros en la billetera, mas que de sobra).


----------



## KH Rummenigge (1 Sep 2009)

Terrron dijo:


> Pues señores, la mía es de traca.
> 
> No hace más de un par de años que mi señora y yo fuimos a la boda de un familiar lejano (prima segunda de mi señora, creo que era), pues resulta que bien, típico bodorrio español, con tuna y todo. Pero pasados 20 minutos despues de servir el estrecot correspondiente, veo que se nos acerca la hermana de la novia (de unos 25-30 años) con una bolsa, y porcede a preguntarnos: "¿Os lo vais a comer?...", a lo que yo me quedo "asín"::: ...y procedo a tragar un trozo de filete que tenia en el gaznate, le respondo, que no. A lo que la susodicha va y empieza a vaciar mi plato de carne, ya cortada y todo en una bolsa, a lo que me dice que así no se tira, y que para comer varios dias vale igual...
> 
> ...




Otra de banquetes... la novia le organiza un cumpleaños sorpresa al novio con una chuletada.
¿Hace falta llevar algo?¡Noooo!
Llevamos un par de botellas de vino (por llevar algo).
Después, qué ingenuos, faltó toda clase de comida y toda clase de bebida.

En las despedidas, la novia susurrando va y pide 10€ per cápita...
Olé, olé y olé.


----------



## Merkava881 (1 Sep 2009)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Historias de ""lonchafinisismo"" extremo:
> 
> Un colega de la infancia, por no comprar una tele, ahujereó una pared de su casa para ver la Tv del vecino..!!! y para escuchar el sonido utilizaba el sistema del vaso de yogur pegado a la pared. juas..juas....
> 
> ...



Esa historia te la has inventado.


----------



## pasaba-por-aqui (1 Sep 2009)

Yo tenia un vecino que iluminaba su casa con bombillas de 10w ... y lo gordo es que era inquilino y NO PAGABA la luz.

Muchas veces discutia con mi padre sobre si estaban encendidas o no. Me sigo preguntando donde las encontraba.


----------



## Veole (1 Sep 2009)

pasaba-por-aqui dijo:


> Yo tenia un vecino que iluminaba su casa con bombillas de 10w ... y lo gordo es que era inquilino y NO PAGABA la luz.
> 
> Muchas veces discutia con mi padre sobre si estaban encendidas o no. Me sigo preguntando donde las encontraba.



Las actuales de bajo consumo, limunan de 50 a 100W consumuiendo de 8 a 15W.


----------



## themax (1 Sep 2009)

pasaba-por-aqui dijo:


> Yo tenia un vecino que iluminaba su casa con bombillas de 10w ... y lo gordo es que era inquilino y NO PAGABA la luz.
> 
> Muchas veces discutia con mi padre sobre si estaban encendidas o no. Me sigo preguntando donde las encontraba.



Lo mas pequeño que se fabricaba en incandescente eran 25W y se dejaron de ver hace muuuuchos años. Lo mas peuqeño que encontraras desde los 90 son 40W

Por debajo de eso, lo unico que hay son las bombillas de las neveras, los microondas y similares que creo que tambien son de mas de 15W y no son precisamente baratas.

En una ocasion un tecnico me contaba que habia ido a casa de un cliente a reparar una TV y el tipo tenia el volumen casi al minimo. Cuando el tecnico subio el volumen el otro le dijo que lo bajase y que siempre lo tenia asi para gastar menos....


----------



## pasaba-por-aqui (1 Sep 2009)

Veole dijo:


> Las actuales de bajo consumo, limunan de 50 a 100W consumuiendo de 8 a 15W.



Nada de bajo consumo, eran de las normales. Esto era hace unos años, las de bajo consumo no se conocian.


----------



## Lorena (1 Sep 2009)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Historias de ""lonchafinisismo"" extremo:
> 
> Un colega de la infancia, por no comprar una tele, ahujereó una pared de su casa para ver la Tv del vecino..!!! y para escuchar el sonido utilizaba el sistema del vaso de yogur pegado a la pared. juas..juas....
> 
> ...



Aunque esta historia te la has inventado, te sorprendera el saber que a veces la realidad supera la ficcion. Mi padre me contaba que su madre cuando compraba la leche la tenia que diluir con agua para que llegara para todos.


----------



## Romano (1 Sep 2009)

Me he acordado de otra, pero en Inglaterra.

Me tocó alojarme por un tiempo (sólo dormir) en casa de un Pastor anglicano (que la casa no era suya, sino de la iglesia colindante). Pues no nos dejaba usar el microondas para calentar comida (no para cocinar, sino para calentarla) "porque gastaba energía". Lo contaba en mi trabajo y no se lo creían.

No era una cosa aislada: un día se olvidó a la vista una carta de su abogado (que le estaba tramitando el divorcio), y le decía que el juez del tema le había comentado que no podía aceptar una propuesta de reparto de bienes tan rácana como la que había hecho su cliente, y que volviera con algo mejor...


----------



## Nopepito (1 Sep 2009)

*Pues en mi comunidad*

De la calefacción, calefacción central que se suministra a varios bloques de viviendas, hace ya unos años, mezclaron con el agua del circuito y producto químico, que se bien es inocuo para el ser humano, deja la ropa y la piel de las manos cojonuda, negra para ser exactos. Se tomó esa decisión, porque al parecer mucha gente sacaba agua caliente de los radiadores (jodiendo lógicamente la presión de los circuitos y por ende válvulas y otros elementos además de no calentar los radiadores), para fregar, lavar ropa e incluso comentaron que para cocinar, con dos cojones.

¿Algo más cutre que esto?


----------



## NinjasEverywhere (1 Sep 2009)

Bah, yo vi algo mucho más lonchafinista que todo lo que hayais dicho hasta ahora. 
Primero la teoría (muy obvia): Tú pagas la factura del agua en función del contador, dicho contador se mueve por la presión del agua que pasa a través de él. Obviamente si logras pinchar una tubería de agua ANTES de entrar al contador pues ese agua no la pagas tú. Por eso suele estar bastante protegida la línea del agua pública. 

La práctica: Pues bien, resulta que trabajando yo en las aguas veo una valla de jardín un poco húmeda, en pleno verano, eso bien podría ser una pequeñísima fuga (porque las normales se ven a kilómetros) en el contador. Tras echarle un ojo ahí había una pequeña fuga ANTES del contador... pero a parecer casi no se veía porque el agua que salía de ahí la recogía una garrafa a medio cortar y se canalizaba mediante media tubería de PVC al huerto de la casita del señor. Todo de una forma bien disimuladita. Obviamente al avisarle se hizo el loco y comentó que no había prisa en la reparación. Al cabo de media hora ya estaba arreglada !


----------



## Alice (1 Sep 2009)

Lorena dijo:


> Aunque esta historia te la has inventado, te sorprendera el saber que a veces la realidad supera la ficcion. Mi padre me contaba que su madre cuando compraba la leche la tenia que diluir con agua para que llegara para todos.



De todas formas la leche de antes era auténtica y seguro que la de caja de ahora tiene más agua (entre otras cosas) que la que compraba tu abuela.


----------



## Michael_Knight (1 Sep 2009)

Riboche II dijo:


> Yo conozco una historia que no se si es de ratas o de jetas, pero no tiene desperdicio. De todos es sabido las pocas pegas que pone ECI para descambiar sus productos, incluso en ropa.
> 
> Pues bien, la novia de un colega tuvo que enfrentarse a una señora ya conocida en la planta de moda mujer por sus malas artes, que con muy malos modos quería que le descambiaran un traje porque "no se veía bien con el" y "para eso compraba mas caro en ECI".
> 
> ...



Sí, ese caso es bastante frecuente en ECI y tiendas con buen trato al cliente; conozco yo a uno que necesitaba hacer una ñapa con una caladora, se fue a comprar una al Leroy Merlin, hizo la ñapa, lo limpió todo bien limpito lo metió en la caja con cuidado y el lunes se fue a que le devolvieran el dinero.


----------



## LOLO08 (1 Sep 2009)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Sí, ese caso es bastante frecuente en ECI y tiendas con buen trato al cliente; conozco yo a uno que necesitaba hacer una ñapa con una caladora, se fue a comprar una al Leroy Merlin, hizo la ñapa, lo limpió todo bien limpito lo metió en la caja con cuidado y el lunes se fue a que le devolvieran el dinero.



O el que se pilla una tv de plasma de las grandes, que vienen colegas de visita unos dias a tu casa. Pasados esos dias la devuelve y te has quedado como un señor ante tus amistades sin haber pagado un duro por la tv.


----------



## Esta zona va para arriba (1 Sep 2009)

He estado de vacaciones en el típico hotel con buffet libre, en el cuál, aunque tengas contratado pensión completa o media pensión, pues te cobran la bebida a parte (algo que me parece mal, pero es lo que hay). Pues coincidí dos días,con una pareja que se sentó en la mesa de al lado, y que no pedía nada para beber, se les quedaba una cara a los camareros, jajaja. Comían a toda caña y se piraban.
Yo no sería capaz de comer sin beber, pero "admiro" como se rebela la gente ante este típico timo de los hoteles, porque menuda sangría con los precios de las bebidas.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Sep 2009)

la de mi cuñado es dificilmente superable . Historia contada por mi suegra.

Va el tio en pleno mes de agosto con 45 graditos de nada a buscar a mi suegra, en el coche del desprendido de mi cuñau, su mujer, sus 4 hijos y mi suegra ( un 7 plazas oijan ) , mi suegra se siente desfallecer por el calor, ventanas bajadas a tope y pregunta ingenua ¿ Nacho, no te funciona el aire acondicionado ? la respuesta es increible : ah, si, pero es que con el aire consume mucha gasolina :

ya os contare la que le hice yo el verano pasado al gacho , que mal lo paso el pobre


----------



## pepejoaki (2 Sep 2009)

Yo lo más rata que he hecho es:
Cuando tenía como 20 años, tenía a pachas con mi hermano un Opel Corsa. El Corsa (de 12 años de edad) estaba correctamente aparcado en una calle y una hormigonera sin frenos se lo llevó por delante, dejando siniestro a 4 coches entre ellos el mío (que me había costado 125.000 pelas). Aunque se hicieron papeles de seguro y demás, el jefe de la empresa del camión, un caballero, nos reunió a los afectados en su empresa y nos dijo que cuánto necesitabamos para reponer los coches. Yo le dije que por 200.000 pelas podía comprarme uno parecido. El tío sacó la pasta, renunciamos a lo del seguro por escrito y nos la dio.

Entonces mi hermano y yo decidimos que ya no queríamos un coche a pachas, sino uno cada uno, por lo que buscamos en el Segunda Mano dos Corsas viejecillos de 100.000 pelas, del mismo modelo que el siniestrado. Luego nos fuimos al taller donde estaba depositado el siniestro, y aprovechando que era agosto, le pedimos que con la grúa nos llevase el coche a una plaza de garaje de una vecina. Nos cobró por ello, después de mucho regateo, unas 3.000 pelas. 

Lo tapamos con una lona, y por las noches, que no había vecinos para llamarnos la atención, nos dedicamos a desguazar el coche, clasificando las piezas en cajas de zapatos y similares, tornillo a tornillo, y tirando por ahi en contenedores de obra lo que estaba roto (que era bastante, del exterior sobre todo). El objetivo era "mejorar la fiabilidad" de los coches que nos habiamos comprado de forma barata, disponiendo de recambios a cascoporro, y lo logramos. Estuvimos así una semana hasta que ya no había más que un chasis desnudo. Entonces la idea era llamar una grúa que se llevara el resto, pero ningún desguace lo hacía gratis, porque nada se podía sacar del coche. La que menos nos cobraba pedía 15.000 pelas, algo fuera de nuestro alcance.

En ese momento se nos ocurrió sacar el coche a la calle (destruyendo el número de bastidor y las placas) y abandonarlo. Pero era imposible: No podíamos mover el coche ni medio metro, cuando menos arrastrar un amasijo de hierros sin ruedas cuesta arriba por una rampa en curva.

Así que decidimos que había que sacar el coche en trozos lo bastante pequeños como para poder meterlos en el maletero de otro, buscar un sitio adecuado y abandonarlos.
Pedimos una radial a un amigo y nos pegamos toda una noche haciendo cachitos el coche. 300-400 kg de cachitos que dejamos de regalo en la puerta de una chatarrería de la Ronda de Valencia.

Cuando se enteró mi madre, al volver del pueblo, aparte de hacernos llevar a un almacén de mi tío las decenas de cajas de piezas que habíamos dejado en el pasillo, nos echó la bronca porque los vecinos tal y tal...etc, y nos dijo que si se lo hubiésemos dicho, nos hubiera dado ella las 15.000 pelas de la grúa, con tal de no haber tenido que ver la paliza que nos habíamos dado y el lamentable estado de nuestra ropa tras una noche con la radial.

Ahora no volvería a hacerlo ni de coña.


----------



## josemazgz (2 Sep 2009)

gabinop dijo:


> sólo 4 cifras? pues no ahorró tanto para 46 años de curro 99.999?



Joder...otro... CLARO QUE NO AHORRÓ. ESTE ES UN HILO DE LONCHAFINISTAS EXTREMOS Y HE DICHO QUE ÉL ES EL POLO OPUESTO.

POLO OPUESTO DE LONCHAFINISTA EXTREMO=DERROCHADOR EXTREMO

Además si lees bien todo el post, no hay lugar a la duda.

Ah, y serían 9.999, no 99.999

9.999=cuatro cifras

99.999=cinco cifras

A ver si ahora...


> Originalmente Escrito por josemazgz Ver Mensaje
> Vaya historias que contáis. Mi suegro es el *polo opuesto*. Toda la vida cobrando muy bien, su último sueldo superaba los 60k. Con casa pagada desde el año catapúm, se jubiló con una *cantidad ahorrada de cuatro cifras, tras 46 años de curro.*
> 
> *Dice que él prefiere gastarse la herencia con nosotros en vida. Hay que trazar planes estratégicos para conseguir ser más rápido y poder pagar nosotros una ronda o una cena. Y cuando lo conseguimos se medio enfada *


----------



## AMSierra (2 Sep 2009)

Alice dijo:


> Voy a por la libreta (uy, no, perdón: mejor cojo los folios impresos por una sola cara y que no sirven) para apuntar las propuestas de este hilo



Redios, yo soy peor, me cojo tacos de folios de la uni para hacer lo mismo


----------



## Ishay_borrado (2 Sep 2009)

Esta zona va para arriba dijo:


> He estado de vacaciones en el típico hotel con buffet libre, en el cuál, aunque tengas contratado pensión completa o media pensión, pues te cobran la bebida a parte (algo que me parece mal, pero es lo que hay). Pues coincidí dos días,con una pareja que se sentó en la mesa de al lado, y que no pedía nada para beber, se les quedaba una cara a los camareros, jajaja. Comían a toda caña y se piraban.
> Yo no sería capaz de comer sin beber, pero "admiro" como se rebela la gente ante este típico timo de los hoteles, porque menuda sangría con los precios de las bebidas.



Pues mira que yo no suelo beber para comer, tanto fuera como en casa, simplemente no tengo esa costumbre.
Es cierto que el camarero te miran con cara extraña cuando te pregunta "Y de beber" y le respondes con un "nada, gracias".
El único problema es que siempre tienes que revisar la cuenta para evitar que te metan alguna bebida por defecto, o si comes con alguien y se toma una coca cola, evitar que te cobren dos.


----------



## BurbujistaPamplonika (2 Sep 2009)

pepejoaki dijo:


> En ese momento se nos ocurrió sacar el coche a la calle (destruyendo el número de bastidor y las placas) y abandonarlo..



coches abandonados en plena calle..., ay que recuerdos y que madmaxista!


----------



## terelu (2 Sep 2009)

Estando en una ciudad francesa, siendo estudiantes, sólo nos quedaba cerveza y vodka al final del botellón, y como buen estudiante protolonchafinista, las juntamos.

Mi higado aún no me habla despues de ello.


----------



## AMSierra (2 Sep 2009)

Por cierto, el video del hilo:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4tjn3VVPis


----------



## AMSierra (2 Sep 2009)

Yo conozco a un chaval que con sus 21 añitos, no paga su parte cuando compran cervezas para varios porque... el pone el frigorifico 

Nunca compra pan y si tu compras te pide "un chispo"

Luego de vez en cuando te ofrece de su comida... raro


----------



## adoquin (14 Oct 2009)

hilo 100 por ciento reflotable, alguna histora que agregar?


----------



## Wolfpack (14 Oct 2009)

Yo le digo a la gente que me dé los céntimos. Les digo que no valen nada pero es que hago colección y normalmente me los dan sin problemas


----------



## Samuel_five (14 Oct 2009)

Lo más rata es un tio forradísimo (subastero y usurero a la antigua usanza) voy al Juzgado, y el tío se esta comprando un pedazo de piso (por supuesto todo amañado entre ellos, imposible pujar) por 80.000 euros.

Luego hablo con un colega que esta muy tieso, autónomo, sin un duro, cipotecado de libro, pasándolas putas ... y que además de colega presta servicios desde hace años, mucho años, (carpinteria en obras del subastero forrado de todo, oro, plata, euros, todo ... supermillonario mala leche que va hace auto-stop para ir a su pueblo de la montaña), .... espera que me pierdo ... digo, hablo con mi colega y le digo ... joder ¡tú cliente se ha comprado un piso de puta madre en una subasta! y me responde con cara de incredulidad, estupefacción y depresión existencial ... ¡qué cabrón! el tío me debe como 78.000 y pico euros y me ha dicho que no tenía un duro, se puso a llorar, me dijo que le había quitado la plata que había herededado de su abuela su mujer (el usurero tiene setentaytantos años, y no dudo de que lo haya hecho) y admés me dijo que tiene alzeimer ... ¡y a mí el Banco me va a ejecutar la hipoteca!:

El pepito en cuestión (pequeño constructor) es acreedor a su vez de un Ayuntamiento, por grandes importes que le solucionarían la vida, pero como podréis imaginar todos el Ayuntamiento no le paga ...


----------



## Rocket (14 Oct 2009)

pepejoaki dijo:


> Yo lo más rata que he hecho es:
> Cuando tenía como 20 años, tenía a pachas con mi hermano un Opel Corsa. El Corsa (de 12 años de edad) estaba correctamente aparcado en una calle y una hormigonera sin frenos se lo llevó por delante, dejando siniestro a 4 coches entre ellos el mío (que me había costado 125.000 pelas). Aunque se hicieron papeles de seguro y demás, el jefe de la empresa del camión, un caballero, nos reunió a los afectados en su empresa y nos dijo que cuánto necesitabamos para reponer los coches. Yo le dije que por 200.000 pelas podía comprarme uno parecido. El tío sacó la pasta, renunciamos a lo del seguro por escrito y nos la dio.
> 
> Entonces mi hermano y yo decidimos que ya no queríamos un coche a pachas, sino uno cada uno, por lo que buscamos en el Segunda Mano dos Corsas viejecillos de 100.000 pelas, del mismo modelo que el siniestrado. Luego nos fuimos al taller donde estaba depositado el siniestro, y aprovechando que era agosto, le pedimos que con la grúa nos llevase el coche a una plaza de garaje de una vecina. Nos cobró por ello, después de mucho regateo, unas 3.000 pelas.
> ...



Tag: Marujos asesinos


----------



## Nopepito (14 Oct 2009)

*Pues me parece cojonudo*



josemazgz dijo:


> Joder...otro... CLARO QUE NO AHORRÓ. ESTE ES UN HILO DE LONCHAFINISTAS EXTREMOS Y HE DICHO QUE ÉL ES EL POLO OPUESTO.
> 
> POLO OPUESTO DE LONCHAFINISTA EXTREMO=DERROCHADOR EXTREMO
> 
> ...




¿Ahorrar para qué? ¿para ser el más rico del cementerio? ¿para que luego se descojonen tus hijos, nueros o x de la familia?.

Yo a mis pobre suegros, que son como hormiguitas, cada vez que sale el tema, les digo: Vosotros seguir así, que cuando palméis, me voy a dar unas vueltas alrededor de vuestras tumbas en Ferrari, y no se lo toman a mal oye, y yo pues mira, no me descojono porque me da vergüenza, pero si pienso, que la psta que nos dejen, nos la vamos a pulir en vivir de puta madre (mejor que ahora) o en dejar de trabajar en cuanto podamos, que me da a mi que va a ser esto último.

Ahorrar lo justo, pero a todo pagado y con pensión digna, a fundir que son dos días.


----------



## elfo-oscuro (14 Oct 2009)

yo ahora cargo el movil en el trabajo y me suelo llevar pan tb.


----------



## Explotaaa (14 Oct 2009)

Bueno, yo lo más rata y miserable que recuerdo es que una vez estando en la pescadería del Carrefour llega una cajera con una bolsa de pescado diciendo si se la pueden pesar porque no lleva etiqueta. 
Una de las pescaderas se pone a pesarla y la otra le dice que* le añada peso*. La pescadera comenta que hay gente que compra merluza, después le pide al pescadero que le quite la cabeza y la raspa y después a la hora de pagar le arrancan la etiqueta para que se las vuelvan a pesar pero esta vez sin cabeza ni espinas.


----------



## Rocket (25 Nov 2009)

He recibido un gracioso email, y me ha recordado a este hilo...
parece ser que con la crisis, las soluciones lonchafinistas están de moda...


----------



## Rocket (25 Nov 2009)

Por cierto, la historia de Enid me ha recordado a algo que me sucedió ayer, y seguramente a muchos de vosotros os ha pasado:

Quedamos un grupo de amigos para ver el futbol y hablar en un bar, algunos atienden más al futbol, y otros le damos más al palique.

Pues bien, una amiga nos cuenta que su jefe (empresaurio de libro, del que acaparo ya muchísimas e interesantes historietas que algún día contaré), para ahorrarse los cuatro duros de la zona azul cuando ella sale a hacer gestiones, le hace usar en su coche una tarjeta de minusválidos de un familiar suyo (un familiar del jefe de la empresa). Pues a mi amiga la pillaron (ese truco es muy viejo), y le pusieron una multa de 65 euros, la cual llegó a la empresa.

Hasta ahí todo normal: lo más gordo es que el jefe, el cual le obligaba a usar la tarjeta de minusválidos para ahorrarse la zona azul, se ha negado a pagar la multa, y ha dicho que ha de ser ella quien ha de pagarla.


----------



## dillei (25 Nov 2009)

Yo conozco a otro que antes de coger un vuelo lowcost, compró una báscula para pesar las maletas (no pueden superar 10kg) y luego la devolvió!

)


----------



## seanbateman (25 Nov 2009)

En la universidad conoci a uno, que se pateaba 20 kilometros para ahorrarse los 1,5 € de autobus.

Boligrafos,papel y tipex, todo de la oficina donde hacia practicas por las mañanas.

La novia era quien le invitaba.

Y se iba de propio a la universidad con el portatil, para aprovechar la conexion de ahi, para bajarse las pelis, y de paso ahorrarse luz e internet(incluso entresemana se iba a la sala de estudios de la universidad y se quedaba hasta las 2 de la mañana).

Todos los libros de la facultad de 2º mano, que cuidaba como si fueran oro para poder revenderlos si podia.


----------



## Rocket (25 Nov 2009)

Juas juas... todas son de jefes. Porque ya está este hilo... que si no creaba uno ahora mismo con el título *"Empresaurium: Los empresaurios que no amaban a sus empleados".*


----------



## Visillera (11 Feb 2010)

Os pongo este artículo publicado en El País 25/08/2006



> ¿Tacaño o ahorrador?
> Aunque no se le presta excesiva atención, existe una patología que induce a acumular dinero de forma compulsiva. Pero la frontera entre tomar la sana decisión de no gastar en exceso y lo maniático es difusa. Por eso, el diagnóstico no se basa tanto en cifras como en indicadores cualitativos del estilo de vida
> FERNANDO TRÍAS DE BES 28/05/2006
> 
> ...


----------



## Visillera (30 Mar 2011)

Me ha contado mi churri que un compañero reutiliza el papel albal.


----------



## luisete99 (30 Mar 2011)

> Me ha contado mi churri que un compañero reutiliza el papel albal.



Pero eso todavia se hace a dia de hoy?anda que no habre ido yo al colegio con el mismo papel toda la semana......eso si oiga,lo doblaba y lo metia en el libro que ni se notaba,eso si,el olor a chorizo revilla quedaba por siempre sellado.

Saludos.


----------



## artemis (30 Mar 2011)

Hoy uno ha contado aqui que para cocinar la lubina a la sal, utliza sal del lavavajillas


----------



## SHyCP (30 Mar 2011)

- Una práctca lonchafinista que pocos conocen.

Usar butano en bombonas es mucho más barato que el Gas natural, y teniendo presente que es un subproducto del refino del petroleo y las refinerías españolas lo generan en exceso, es previsible que los precios no suban demasiado (tienen que deshacerse de excedentes).

Lo que probablemente algunos ignoren es que la bombona se gasta antes en el calentador de agua que en la hornilla, pues el calentador requiere mayor presión de gas para actuar.

Yendo a lo práctico, una bombona gastada en el calentador, todavía rinde algunos días en la hornilla.

El gas ya lo has pagado y en cada pocas veces que hagas eso te ahorras comprar una bombona.


----------



## Mecagüento (30 Mar 2011)

Un amigo era el rey de las cuestas abajo en punto muerto o incluso a motor parado (con lo que no funcionaba el servofreno) y sin pisar el freno para coger más inercia....y todo esto en un R4, pocas veces pasaba tanto miedo......


----------



## almorcho (30 Mar 2011)

Esto me recuerda...

[YOUTUBE]k4tjn3VVPis[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vedast_borrado (31 Mar 2011)

Encima en muchos casos, pretendiendo ahorrar lo que hacen es gastar (dejar de ganar es perder, el tiempo es dinero, etc.), como pasa en un ejemplo que sale en el artículo que ha puesto Visillera: "que puede dedicar media mañana a recuperar una injusta comisión bancaria de 50 céntimos (a pesar de que esa media mañana, trabajando, puede ingresar unas decenas de euros);". 

O más difícil de ver, gastar demasiado poco en seguridad, o comer mal por ahorrar, sale también muy caro a la larga.


----------



## luenma06 (31 Mar 2011)

Pues un conocido que me decía que tenía un piso (y lo tenía de verdad) que valía no se cuantos cientos de miles de euros y se iba a comer a la cocina económica.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (31 Mar 2011)

Porque se tenga mucho dinero no es obligatorio malgastarlo, lo que sí es absurdo es sufrir por ahorrar una miseria respecto a lo que ya tienes. Pero puede que seas feliz con poco y hasta te molesten ciertos lujos.


----------



## Ishay_borrado (31 Mar 2011)

Visillera dijo:


> Me ha contado mi churri que un compañero reutiliza el papel albal.



Eso yo lo hago a menudo, sobre todo si no tengo en casa plástico de envolver. Me parece absurdo y criminal tirar a la basura un envoltorio de esas características (ayuda a que envuelvo alimentos con olor neutro y que no pringan), cuando ofrece unas posibilidades de re-utilización tan altas.

Si todavía saldrá gente que compra cajas para embalar, por no re-utilizar aquellas en las que venían electrodomésticos, zapatos y demás.


----------



## Kalevala (31 Mar 2011)

Visillera dijo:


> Me ha contado mi churri que un compañero reutiliza el papel albal.



Eso es muy ecológico. La fabricación delpapel de aluminio requiere mucha energia y reutilizarlo apenas es incomodo.

Bravo por el compi de tu churri (churricompi o compichurri)


----------



## Zoibberg (31 Mar 2011)

SHyCP dijo:


> - Una práctca lonchafinista que pocos conocen.
> 
> Usar butano en bombonas es mucho más barato que el Gas natural, y teniendo presente que es un subproducto del refino del petroleo y las refinerías españolas lo generan en exceso, es previsible que los precios no suban demasiado (tienen que deshacerse de excedentes).
> 
> ...



Acaba vd. de citar mi lonchafinismo favorito! Nada más llegar al piso actual pedimos presupuesto por poner gas ciudad , y como en aquel momento no nos llegaba, seguimos con el butano, y ostia, menudo ahorro ahora que ha pasado un año entero...13 eurillos al mes, sin contadores, mantenimientos ni nada..

Y por supuesto, la bombona que no vale para el calentador, sirve un par de semanitas para los fogones.


----------



## ferengi (31 Mar 2011)

Hassgesang dijo:


> Ya ves, juro por dios que vi a uno que teniendo que comprar un abrelatas y habiendo 3 modelos en orden de calidad y precio, primero intentó abrirlas con un cuchillo y después de 10 minutos sin logarlo, compró el más barato (5 €) y no sabía ni usarlo, luego el siguiente (10 €) y no abría ni papel de arroz, total que en vez de haber comprado el de 15 € directamente DEJÓ DE COMPRAR LATAS.



Abrelatas a 5 euros....si yo he comprado uno por 1 o 2 como mucho no me extraña que no los compre


----------



## España1 (31 Mar 2011)

¡Viva el lonchafinismo!.

Que panzá a reir con este hilo jrande!


----------



## etsai (31 Mar 2011)

Un amigo se deja las uñas largas para comer el yogur sin cuchara.


























Vale... no es un amigo, soy yo.


----------



## Speedster3 (31 Mar 2011)

Alice dijo:


> Voy a por la libreta (uy, no, perdón: mejor cojo los folios impresos por una sola cara y que no sirven) para apuntar las propuestas de este hilo



:XX::XX::XX:

Yo utilizo folios impresos por una cara para tomar apuntes de clase. Y los saco del trabajo. 8:
::

Saludos


----------



## El Comediante (31 Mar 2011)

Mecagüento dijo:


> Un amigo era el rey de las cuestas abajo en punto muerto o incluso a motor parado (con lo que no funcionaba el servofreno) y sin pisar el freno para coger más inercia....y todo esto en un R4, pocas veces pasaba tanto miedo......



Pues aunque parezca mentira, un coche consume más en punto muerto (aunque sea en bajada) que con la marcha engranada.
Ahora, si ya apagaba el motor...


----------



## little miss sunshine (31 Mar 2011)

impresionante la barbacoa improvisada con el carro :: el ser humano nunca dejará de sorprenderme...
Qué vergüenza ajena lo de los paraguas...no se porqué me viene a la cabeza Japón que hasta en los peores momentos son civilizados...


----------



## CITREST (31 Mar 2011)

josemazgz dijo:


> Mi suegro, bancario recién jubilado, tenía un compañero. Éste cobra casi 3.000 netos y su mujer otros tantos al ser funcionaria grupo A.
> 
> Pues ahora, con 60 años, tiene la posibilidad de jubilarse anticipadamente eso sí, perdiendo parte del sueldo, pero no mucho. Pues prefiere trabajar 5 años más para seguir cobrando en total 6.000 € en vez de 5.000 y poco.
> 
> Tienen todo pagado, no tienen hijos, y jamás sale a tomar un café. Su única afición es coger setas "porque es gratis". Al enterarse de que muchos municipios van a empezar a cobrar por ello, puso el grito en el cielo.



la única explicación que se me ocurre es que tiene una querida secreta en el curro:XX:


----------



## luisete99 (31 Mar 2011)

Y quien no reutiliza la servilleta de papel todos los dias?Da de si,para desayuno,comida(sin salsa)y cena,y oiga......con 50 centimos nos limpiamos al mes toda la familia.

Saludos.


----------



## Visillera (31 Mar 2011)

luisete99 dijo:


> Y quien no reutiliza la servilleta de papel todos los dias?Da de si,para desayuno,comida(sin salsa)y cena,y oiga......con 50 centimos nos limpiamos al mes toda la familia.
> 
> Saludos.




Yo lo he hecho alguna vez. Y para los bocatas tengo una fiambrera chiquitina de que venía de regalo con el pan.


----------



## torracollons (31 Mar 2011)

tula dijo:


> Preguntad por ahí a gente que tenga o trabaje en empresas de catering y veréis las historias que os cuenta. Es muy frecuente encontrar personas que se apuntan a todas la inauguraciones, presentaciones de libros, galerías, e incluso en fiestas particulares como comuniones y bodas. Aprovechando que estos festejos suelen estar petao de peña que apenas se conocen entre ellos, se hartan a comer y encima, algunos, se llevan una bolsa con más comida.



Eso pasó en la boda de mi hermana, no nos dimos cuenta hasta que vimos el video de la boda. Había una pareja de mediana edad comiendo cátering que ni mi hermana ni mi cuñado conocían. )

En todo caso creo que en este hilo (que es la mar de divertido) se están mezclando muchas cosas que son distintas:


lonchafinistas: aquellos que ante la situación económica actual necesitan optimizar sus recursos.

agarraos-tacaños: aquellos obsesionados en el ahorro a toda costa (lo necesiten o no), seguramente algo patológico.

ratas-miserables: aquellos que se aprovechan de los recursos de sus conocidos.

jetas: profesionales del rapiñeo como los de los cáterings.


Con el primer perfil podemos estar de acuerdo, incluso ser uno de ellos, pero con el resto no.


----------



## Visillera (25 Jun 2011)

torracollons dijo:


> Eso pasó en la boda de mi hermana, no nos dimos cuenta hasta que vimos el video de la boda. Había una pareja de mediana edad comiendo cátering que ni mi hermana ni mi cuñado conocían. )
> 
> En todo caso creo que en este hilo (que es la mar de divertido) se están mezclando muchas cosas que son distintas:
> 
> ...



A tu definición de necesitar se podría añadir un "o desean", el lonchafinismo no siempre es por necesidad.


----------



## McArrow (25 Jun 2011)

Pues a nosotros en el curro en vez de darnos cesta nos vendian el turrón, lo compraba la administradora en Casa Mira y poco menos que te lo descontaban del sueldo, era prácticamente obligatorio. Y así años y años XDDDDD

Por cierto, leo y leo... ¿nadie más que yo en este hilo usa el hueso del jamón para hacer caldo varias veces?


----------



## jarella1@yahoo.es (25 Jun 2011)

fuera pero libre dijo:


> la mujer de mi padre:
> 
> 1º- Fuimos los tres de viaje a Túnez, donde hay una media de 45 º a la sombra cuando bajabas del autobus. Pues la señora se llevo una botella de coca cola desde sevilla por si le daba una bajada de azucar...y pasados unos dias..en una de las paradas...se la bebió calentorra...lo mejor es que en cada parada..por menos de un euro te podias comprar una lata fria como el demonio. No compró ninguna lata nunca por no gastar.
> 
> ...




Tranquilo te esta enseñado a ser un buen catalán, y te lo muestra con el ejemplo.:XX::XX::XX:

Pero sospecho que te esta educando como partido para un familiar suyo.::


----------



## Guillotin (25 Jun 2011)

La mitad de mi familia es catalana. 
Gran pais y gran pueblo el catalán.
Desde que tengo uso de memoria recuerdo las sabias mosergas familiares entorno a la mesa: " Escolta Guillotin, mientras tengas unas pesetes tendras amigos, tendras amor". "No te gastes las pesetes Guillotin, nunca te gastes las pesetes".

Uno de los parientes, propietario de una cadena de supermercados y media docena de camiones, cada vez que bajaba a Madrit, lo hacia en un vehiculo de su propiedad de marca citroen. 
Era un dos caballos, pero no el de color amarillo con el techo de lona, no, era el modelo furgoneta de color gris. Creo que le a durado 30 años o más.
Tardaba alrededor de 2 dias aproximadamente en llegar desde el norte de Cataluña, comiendo su correspondiente racion de pan con tomaca que llevaba en la fiambrera, y durmiendo en el coche.


----------



## reydmus (25 Jun 2011)

Vedast dijo:


> Encima en muchos casos, pretendiendo ahorrar lo que hacen es gastar (dejar de ganar es perder, el tiempo es dinero, etc.), como pasa en un ejemplo que sale en el artículo que ha puesto Visillera: "que puede dedicar media mañana a recuperar una injusta comisión bancaria de 50 céntimos (a pesar de que esa media mañana, trabajando, puede ingresar unas decenas de euros);".
> 
> O más difícil de ver, gastar demasiado poco en seguridad, o comer mal por ahorrar, sale también muy caro a la larga.



Eso es un arma de doble filo.

Yo cuando reclamo una comision o algo parecido, me planto alli y le comento que no tengo ninguna prisa en hacerle perder el tiempo, asi que vaya calculando si es mejor quitarme la comision y que la empresa tenga a un trabajador atendiendome X tiempo por semejante gilipollez.

Totalmente eficaz.


----------



## Visillera (25 Jun 2011)

reydmus dijo:


> Eso es un arma de doble filo.
> 
> Yo cuando reclamo una comision o algo parecido, me planto alli y le comento que no tengo ninguna prisa en hacerle perder el tiempo, asi que vaya calculando si es mejor quitarme la comision y que la empresa tenga a un trabajador atendiendome X tiempo por semejante gilipollez.
> 
> Totalmente eficaz.



Es otra forma de ver las cosas.


----------



## Elftars (26 Jun 2011)

Yo he visto un propietario de foro que por no hacer la traducción, en los hilo el índice de abaja a la derecha pne First y Last en vez de la equivalencia castellana...


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (26 Jun 2011)

Elftars dijo:


> Yo he visto un propietario de foro que por no hacer la traducción, en los hilo el índice de abaja a la derecha pne First y Last en vez de la equivalencia castellana...



Lo curioso es que el title del link sí está en cristiano ienso:


----------



## reydmus (26 Jun 2011)

Conozco a un sujeto del que podria estar hablando toda la noche sobre su caracter ratapero supongo que con un ejemplo os hareis una idea.

El tio tiene pasta para aburrir, entra en una pasteleria y mira para elegir un pastel. El pastelero tiene unos del dia anterior que estan algo mas duros y por lo cual los rebaja unos 20 0 30 centimos. Pues el tipo no duda en elegir uno de estos y disfruta no con el pastel en si, sino con los 20 centimos que se ha ahorrado.

Y como esta mil.


----------



## Bastian Schalk (26 Jun 2011)

fuera pero libre dijo:


> la mujer de mi padre:
> 
> 1º- Fuimos los tres de viaje a Túnez, donde hay una media de 45 º a la sombra cuando bajabas del autobus. Pues la señora se llevo una botella de coca cola desde sevilla por si le daba una bajada de azucar...y pasados unos dias..en una de las paradas...se la bebió calentorra...lo mejor es que en cada parada..por menos de un euro te podias comprar una lata fria como el demonio. No compró ninguna lata nunca por no gastar.
> 
> ...



NO te quejes, que peor sería que tu padre estuviera con una "porqueyolovalguista" que nada más quisiera gastar y gastar, como cenar en restaurantes caros (por supuesto, pagado por el hombre) o recibir regalos cada dos por tres.

Al menos sabes que tu padre está con alguien que mira por la pela, y eso es MUY importante tal y como se han puesto las cosas hoy día!!


----------



## euriborfree (26 Jun 2011)

ferengi dijo:


> Abrelatas a 5 euros....si yo he comprado uno por 1 o 2 como mucho no me extraña que no los compre



Abrelatas de 0.60€, una decada despues sigue abriendo como el primer dia.

Hay gente que no sabe abrir una misera lata o no sabe elegir un abrelatas


----------



## sissano (26 Jun 2011)

De toda la gente que conozco nunca he escuchado a nadie decir que compra su ropa en el mercadillo. Acaso soy el único ? . Una prenda de vestir en el mercadillo te puede salir por 5 € mientras que en algún Zara, Stradivarius, etc., te puede salir por 15 € . 

Oh sí, lo olvidaba, ir al mercadillo es de pobres.


----------



## España1 (26 Jun 2011)

Me quedo en la pagina 12; luego sigo, jojo. Jrande!


----------



## Plastidecor Ensangrentado (29 Jun 2011)

Yo me rapo el pelo para ahorrar en champu y en peluquero. 
Tengo ropa con más de 10 años y cuando me la pongo, me entra un gustirrinín especial. Si puedo ir a un sitio andando en menos de una hora, me ahorro el autobús. 
Uso pepephone porque no cobra establecimiento de llamada, y me pone cachondo ver las llamadas de menos de un céntimo.
Desprecio últimamente la costumbre de ir a cenar fuera porque sí... Me gusta ir a cenar de vez en cuando, pero no por inercia... Prefiero salir a dar una vuelta y charlar con unos amigos, o quedarme en casa haciendo mis cosas, que ir a ponerme ciego a un buffet y no cruzar palabra.
Ahora en verano... odio la estupidez de dejarse 5 euros diarios en terracitas, cuando puedes beberte una cocacola en un banco... Luego eso sí todos pobres y mal de dinero.
No pongo dinero para comprar regalos de cumpleaños, y por lo mismo, no celebro mi cumpleaños ni similares... De hecho he eliminado mi cumpleaños de cualquier registro. Casi nadie me felicita (que en cierto modo me da exactamente igual). Por un lado dejo de recibir regalos inutiles, y me ahorro más de 100 euros en regalitos de cumpleaños, que ni siquiera puedo escoger. Si me invitan asisto, diciendo de antemano que no regalo nada. Me gusta regalar cosas, pero cuando a mí me apetece, o veo algo que se que va a ser usado.

Pero todo mi lonchafinismo no es por el simple placer de que mi cuenta crezca, sino en términos de eficiencia y por el hecho de que mi mente todo lo calcula en horas de trabajo, y hamijos, no hay nada que me de más por culo que gastarme el dinero en una soplapollada, y luego pensar que para pagarla, tendría que trabajar x horas. Si la gente echara la cuenta de las horas de trabajo que le ha costado el jersey que lleva puesto, no cambiaría tanto de jersey.


----------



## Radikallibre (29 Jun 2011)

Yo también calculo los gastos en horas de trabajo.
Por ejemplo, un viaje en coche. Si el tiempo que me ahorro de viaje por usar una autopista de peaje es mayor que el tiempo que tengo que trabajar para pagar el peaje de la autopista cojo la autopista. Si no, no.


----------



## F.Alonso21 (30 Jun 2011)

Ahi va mi ejemplo:

-Cuando ando mal en paro como ahora el coche se limita a 3000 kms anuales , ultimamente consigo los 2000 anuales , el coche me costo 2000 y poco euros hace ya 6 años o 7 el mantenimiento ya intento en plan lonchafinista la ultima vez pille a unos expertos que le cambiaron piezas carillas tipicas y me gaste la mitad que en un taller, seguro basico a terceros y a veces iba con piezas en mal estado todo lo que podia de tiempo .
-Estudio a distancia tras ir el tiempo correspondiente a clase, vamos en casa o en bibliotecas con apuntes piratas y correspondientes libros que tenia pero bueno para los examenes se puede hacer asi , intentare compartir gastos de vuelo llevando clientes en las hrs de vuelo.
-Voy en transporte publico aunque tarde muchisimo , e incluso aprovecho algunos meses el abono de mi hermano el hacia lo mismo antaño  (que pongan tarifa joven hasa los 30 años cojones que los viejos van por 2 duros y tienen mas dinero que yo en bastantes casos), aprovechaba a estudiar en el para rentabilizar el tiempo perdido.
-Gasto 10 euros anuales en telefonia movil de prepago, los justos para que no te chapen la linea, hasta hace poco me daban 5 euros mas por cada recarga en movistar de regalo en breves bye bye masivo a otra compañia .
-Los findes el tope esta en 10 euros y la media entre 4 y 6 , aunque pueden ser de 0 euros de gastos.
-No tengo novia , y menos con lo caras que salen aqui , siempre hago pruebas lonchafinistas si no pasan la prueba a tomar por culo.
-Viajo con mis padres normalmente porque no tengo para esos lujos , algunas veces con mi hermano o amigos y ya en sus coches en plan compartido etc.
-Espero ofertas o hago trucos para que me salga barato los karts o ir a esquiar a la sierra madrileña claro, un dia esquie por solo 10 euros .
-Entre semana cuando iba a clase o en curros jamas consumia de la maquina , ni del bar, ni del restaurante ni de nada, bocata de casa SIEMPRE + su agua, refresco, zumo etc
-Apenas salgo a comer fuera si acaso alguna vez al mes y sitios baratitos la norma de un gasto medio de 4-7 euros bien, como tope 10.
-Al cine apenas voy ya solo voy cuando la peli es buena, me gusta y merece la pena verla en cine por sus efectos especiales y diferencia con una tv normal sino aunque sea buena ni la veo en cine tengo que apreciar la diferencia y que me guste muchisimo.
-La bici es de segunda mano pero entra en la alta gama, me costo un 50% de su valor y era seminueva 
-Hacia blanqueo de cheques de comida para tener dinero para la gasolina y para el ocio del finde , ergo llevaba comida normalmente al curro de casa y guardaba esos cheques para otros menesteres mencionados.
-Ahorraba casi el 100% de mis salarios , y estan gestionados por mi entre varias cuentas para sacar intereses a los bancos y evitar los que pudiesen caer.
-Mis padres me pagan ciertos gastos pero lo consigo porque soy lonchafinista de traca.
-En deporte gastaba 30 euros o poco mas ahora 40-45 al mes con gimnasio y piscina .
-Casi todos los juegos y pelis en el carremule del barrio :XX:, aunque steam me esta haciendo comprar sus ofertas cuando bajan de 5 euros en ciertos casos para poder viciar online con colegas a videojuegos.
-Mis estudios los hago por partes y negocio siempre que puedo , estoy alargandolo para que siga andando con margen de maniobra en ahorros.
-Los curros no se miran a mas de x kms si es a jornada completa y ronda 1000 euros, si es a media jornada tiene que estar amuy pocos kms al lao casi vamos(por el gasto de gasolina).
-Pude ir en bici a mi primer trabajo en bastantes ocasiones al no estar muy lejos .
-Cuando escucho la palabra pagar o un precio intento salir corriendo :XX:
-Compro cosas a los chinos en sustitucion de cosas que necesitaba tecnologicamente pero al proveedor si puedo (cosas no fabricadas en españa las de la competencia legal)

Probablemente se me olviden bastantes cosas :rolleye: y otras muchas que me gustaria hacer y que no puedo aun.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (1 Jul 2011)

F.Alonso21 dijo:


> Ahi va mi ejemplo:
> 
> -Cuando ando mal en paro como ahora el coche se limita a 3000 kms anuales , ultimamente consigo los 2000 anuales , el coche me costo 2000 y poco euros hace ya 6 años o 7 el mantenimiento ya intento en plan lonchafinista la ultima vez pille a unos expertos que le cambiaron piezas carillas tipicas y me gaste la mitad que en un taller, seguro basico a terceros y a veces iba con piezas en mal estado todo lo que podia de tiempo .
> -Estudio a distancia tras ir el tiempo correspondiente a clase, vamos en casa o en bibliotecas con apuntes piratas y correspondientes libros que tenia pero bueno para los examenes se puede hacer asi , intentare compartir gastos de vuelo llevando clientes en las hrs de vuelo.
> ...



Es usted un fórmula 1 del lonchafinismo, estamos muy cerca en la parrilla :XX:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (4 Jul 2011)

Mucho Fórmula 1 pero...


F.Alonso21 dijo:


> -En deporte gastaba 30 euros o poco mas ahora 40-45 al mes con gimnasio y piscina .



... pagar por sudar no es nada lonchafinista. Teniendo bici y piernas, no sé porque no sale de ruta o a correr a coste cero, en lugar de hacerlo en una bici estática o en una cinta. Y si es por musculatura, una barra de dominadas para poner en el pasillo vale 20€ y es un ejercicio bastante completo (mancuernas opcionales, pero más económicas de 500€ al año seguro)
La piscina para el verano.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (4 Jul 2011)

Hasta aquí tonterías. Tengo la suerte/desgracia de tener por amigo a un artista del racaneo. Es un especialista que nos la ha estado colando a amigos de diversas maneras, es profesor de infantil, y ya le tenemos cogido el punto, así que de unos años a esta parte ya no nos cuela ninguna, o eso creemos, pero os cuento sus mejores fechorías:

1. De vez en cuando gustábamos de salir a cenar, como ya sabéis en estas cenas de amigos se bebe mucho, que si cerveza, sangría, etc. Pues bien, el elemento en cuestión al final de la cena, copa incluida, exigía de todos poner bastante propina para el camarero, se hacía siempre el duro con el tema, y él era el primero en ponerla, como algunos nos quejábamos pues él siempre se quedaba el último para darle personalmente la propina al camarero, hasta que un día le pillé, se quedaba con toda la propina, es que el hdgp no dejaba ni un duro para el pobre camarero, y dp con eso se pagaba las copas, y claro como era rácano no invitaba ni a una.

2. Se sacó novia relativamente pronto, la novia se convirtió en su compinche y él mismo se organizaba las fiestas-sorpresa de cumpleaños, santos y excusas varias (una vez la novia nos dijo que estaba deprimido) y todas con regalito incluido pq la novia nos venía, nos daba pena y cedíamos, por supuesto los regalos eran todo lo que al tío le hacía falta. Al tratarse de fiestas sorpresa las organizábamos y las financiábamos enteritas.

3. Levanta la manguera del surtidor de la gasolinera para llevarse un poco más de combustible.

4. Si en un tapeo con amigos se piden varias tapas y alguna no le gusta, a la hora de pagar a escote saca la calculadora y la descuenta de su parte.

Y me dejo mucho en el tintero, ya iré poniendo más. A lo mejor alguno lo conoce y todo. Ya tiene cierta fama.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (4 Jul 2011)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Hasta aquí tonterías. Tengo la suerte/desgracia de tener por amigo a un artista del racaneo. Es un especialista que nos la ha estado colando a amigos de diversas maneras, es profesor de infantil, y ya le tenemos cogido el punto, así que de unos años a esta parte ya no nos cuela ninguna, o eso creemos, pero os cuento sus mejores fechorías:
> 
> 1. De vez en cuando gustábamos de salir a cenar, como ya sabéis en estas cenas de amigos se bebe mucho, que si cerveza, sangría, etc. Pues bien, el elemento en cuestión al final de la cena, copa incluida, exigía de todos poner bastante propina para el camarero, se hacía siempre el duro con el tema, y él era el primero en ponerla, como algunos nos quejábamos pues él siempre se quedaba el último para darle personalmente la propina al camarero, hasta que un día le pillé, se quedaba con toda la propina, es que el hdgp no dejaba si un duro para el pobre camarero, y dp con eso se pagaba las copas, y claro como era rácano no invitaba ni a una.
> 
> ...



Es directamente un ladrón y no sé como podéis relacionaros con gente así.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (4 Jul 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Es directamente un ladrón y no sé como podéis relacionaros con gente así.



Ya no me relaciono, pero el hgdp tenía cierta gracia y todo, hay que reconocerlo, pero tienes toda la razón. Acabé la relación cuando montó una timba de póker para estafar a amigos, fue la gota que colmó el vaso.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (4 Jul 2011)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Ya no me relaciono, pero el hgdp tenía cierta gracia y todo, hay que reconocerlo, pero tienes toda la razón. Acabé la relación cuando montó una timba de póker para estafar a amigos, fue la gota que colmó el vaso.


----------



## QuepasaRey (5 Jul 2011)

Tengo un amigo que es de familia MUY pudiente, aunque hasta la herencia, los 3 hijos no veran ni un apice del imperio, pero eso no es importante.

El padre, aguanta como un titan, debe andar por los 80 años ya, tiene varios pisos en alquiler, una gran suma de aparcamientos en renta, y miles de cabezas de ganado en Zamora siendo pastoreadas por pastores Portugueses.

El medico le ha dicho, que esta jodido del corazon, que no se menee lo mas minimo, andar lo justo, subir escaleras prohibido etc..y que coma poco.

Pues mi amigo, le ha pillado ya desde hace tiempo, que se coge una gran avenida de la ciudad y se la patea todas las mañanas a las 10h, y tarda un huevazo en volver,casi a las 11 y cuarto, asi que un dia le siguio.
¿que pensais que era?

La barra de pan, de la panaderia de su calle, esta a 75cnt, y hay un despacho de pan y leche a tomar por el puto culo de su casa, que tiene el pan a 50 cent.

25.....son 25...de toda la puta vida, pensaba el hombre.


----------



## Kalevala (5 Jul 2011)

Un niño llega muy contento del colegio y le dice a sus padre lonchafinista:
- Papa papa, hoy me he ahorrado 2€. He venido corriendo detrás del autobus 
- El padre le da una hostia y le dice: pero tu eres tonto?

La próxima vez vienes corriendo detrás de un taxi y te ahorras 30€


----------



## srrosa (5 Jul 2011)

Historias de barras de pan se escuchan muchas... estábamos un amigo y yo comprando una barra de pan en el mercadona para hacernos unos bocadillos, cuando me vio que llevaba en la mano la típica barra de cuarto, me paró antes de ponerme en la fila de la caja y me dijo... espera espera, que esa barra cuesta 50 céntimos y antes compraba yo una que costaba 45 (historia real)


----------



## Obi (17 Jul 2011)

Los lonchafinistas están de enhorabuena. Por fin, puede que consigan no gastar ni un solo céntimo en el super. Se va a estrenar la película “Vivir de la luz” en la que se explican las técnicas orientales que utilizan algunas personas para alimentarse solo de la luz solar. ¿Será verdad este sueño lonchafinista?

Trailer: "Vivir de la luz"


----------



## Rocket (27 Sep 2011)

Visillera dijo:


> Me ha contado mi churri que un compañero reutiliza el papel albal.



Hoyga hoyga, que yo también reutilizo el papel albal, y soy lonchafinista medio. Reutilizo sobre todo el que hay que poner sobre la bandeja del horno cada vez que haces pizza, y aguanta para bastantes pizzas si lo usas con cuidado )


----------



## Enterao (28 Sep 2011)

torracollons dijo:


> Eso pasó en la boda de mi hermana, no nos dimos cuenta hasta que vimos el video de la boda. Había una pareja de mediana edad comiendo cátering que ni mi hermana ni mi cuñado conocían. )
> 
> En todo caso creo que en este hilo (que es la mar de divertido) se están mezclando muchas cosas que son distintas:
> 
> ...





bueno , esas tipologias se mezclan...y tienen su explicacion ...el agarrao tacaño puede que ahora tenga dinero pero lo paso mal en el pasado y ya no se olvida...

el jeta tmbien tiene su psicologia que es una especie de resentimiento y el creerse mas listo ...pero lo que tiene de jeta lo tie de tonto porque cuando lo calan ni le daran la hora...


yo soy otro subtipo que podriamos llamar lonchafinista bricolador ...me encanta arreglar aparatos, instalarme yo mismo las cosas y trastear..


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (1 Oct 2011)

> lonchafinistas: aquellos que ante la situación económica actual necesitan optimizar sus recursos.



Error, un lonchafinista auténtico optimiza los recursos porque es lo racional, independientemente de su situación económica.


----------



## El Gran Faroni (1 Oct 2011)

Mi padre, DEP, usó dos coches, el primero un R-5 950 TL de segunda mano, le duro 17 años, como la chapa del coche era una caca y en Cádiz con la humedad y la sal, le salían boquetes a la chapa, así que de vez en cuando mi padre después de desayunar se tomaba un sol y sombra para arengarse a sí mismo y con una lima limpiaba la zona oxidada, con una pasta hacía un relleno que lijaba y lo dejaba bien liso, y despues de seca la pasta, pintaba CON BROCHA, y lo mejor es que le quedaba de pm.

Cuando el R-5 se murió, mi padre se compro un Seat 127.


----------



## El Gran Faroni (1 Oct 2011)

Lo mas lonchafinista que he visto en mi vida era un compañero de trabajo, que antes de terminar el trabajo siempre iba al aseo, y el ca bron cagaba para ahorrarse el papel y la carga de la cisterna.


----------



## Enterao (1 Oct 2011)

El Gran Faroni dijo:


> Lo mas lonchafinista que he visto en mi vida era un compañero de trabajo, que antes de terminar el trabajo siempre iba al aseo, y el ca bron cagaba para ahorrarse el papel y la carga de la cisterna.



bah yo he conocido a uno que se llevaba las servilletas de la cafeteria para usarlas de papel higienico..


----------



## saura (3 Oct 2011)

Hace algunos años mi madre invitó a una amiga suya a comer a un restaurante de nuestro pueblo (de estos de mantel de tela)... 

ya terminando de comer su amiga muy dicharachera y como si nada empezó a meterse el pan en el bolso (sin liar y sin nada), y el camarero observando con el rabilo del ojo. 

Nosotros al principio (mi madre y yo) nos miramos incrédulos, después no sabíamos donde mirar.. ella que se coscó de la situación decía que era un pan muy bueno que no se debía desaprovechar,

Imaginaos el espectáculo de llevarse el pan a escondidas con lo facil que seria decirle al camarero:

- Me lo metéis en una bolsa que hacéis un pan buenísimo...


----------



## xiurong (4 Oct 2011)

Tipo de pasta larga, con mansión, mujer y dos hijas...

Va poniendo ladrillos en las cisternas de los váteres por qué las féminas tiran de la cadena, cada vez que pasan por la taza


----------



## Sr.Incógnito!! (4 Oct 2011)

Yo en muchas cosas me considero lonchafinista (ojo, que es algo diferente a ser rata/agarrado):

Por ejemplo:

-Cuando salen los nuevos juegos a 60-70€, me espero meses a que bajen a 20 o 25€ como mucho, asi con lo que te cuesta un juego recien salido (60€), yo me compro 3 nuevos a 20€ cada uno, cuando no voy directamente a la segundamano y me pillo algunos por 10€ o menos.

-En vez de gastarme decenas de € en libros, tiro de la biblioteca pública o estoy pensando dentro de poco comprarme un Kindle y ahi podré tener cientos de libros que no encuentro en la biblioteca.

-Si voy al cine (que voy poquisimo, menos de 5 veces el año pasado), voy los Lunes porque es dia del espectador y es unos € más barato, si encima enseñas el carnet jove te sale por unos 3€ la entrada.

-¿Viajar? Depende del destino, pero tiro de low-cost si es un viaje corto o por Europa.

-En vez de hoteles, pues me alojo en hostales, para que os hagais una idea: Vuelo irda y vuelta a Londres: 30€, alojamiento: 10€ noche. En total una semanita en Londres: 100€, después queda pagar transporte, entradas a museos, comida y tal, pero si miras los precios y te estudias un poco el viaje, te puedes llega a ahorrar bastante.

-En vez de comprarme una impresora que cada dos dias necesita tinta, voy a un cyber que sale por 10 céntimos la fotocopia, y cuantas mas hagas, menos te cuesta. Que si haces cuentas y miras los 20 o 30€ que te cuesta el cartucho de tinta, pues me sale a cuenta.

-¿Móvil? Uno de targeta, le meto 5€ de recarga y tengo para un par de meses.

-¿Ropa? Rebajas.

-Si solo uso el ordenador para navegar y no para jugar, para que quiero uno de 1.000€ cuando con uno de 300€ me sobra?

Y seguramente más cosas que ahora mismo se me olvidan.

No me considero rata o agarrado, me permito mis caprichos cada cierto tiempo y si alguna vez tengo que hacer un gasto puntual, no me sabe mal, lo pago con gusto. Pero si que miro los precios a la hora de comprar las cosas e intento no pagar más por lo mismo o me espero si tengo que esperarme.

Esto es mi concepto de lonchafinista, utilizar bien los recursos de los que dispones, mirando precios, comparando y gastando, pero con cabeza.


----------



## reydmus (4 Oct 2011)

Os sabeis el chiste de " que hace un catalan cuando tiene frio? Se arrima a la estufa. Y cuando tiene mucho, mucho frio?? La enciende"???? Pues yo tenia un compañero de curro cuyo piso era un verdadero congelador en invierno y jamas enchufaba la calefaccion para ahorrar.

Pienso incluso que la nevera la apagaria en invierno, porque su piso era un puto congelador.

Eso si, era un 4º sin ascensor, asi que llegaria calentito a casa.


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (5 Oct 2011)

saura dijo:


> Hace algunos años mi madre invitó a una amiga suya a comer a un restaurante de nuestro pueblo (de estos de mantel de tela)...
> 
> ya terminando de comer su amiga muy dicharachera y como si nada empezó a meterse el pan en el bolso (sin liar y sin nada), y el camarero observando con el rabilo del ojo.
> 
> ...




¡Horror!, ¡Se lleva algo que ha pagado!

Sí, podría haberlo envuelto pero cada uno "eh como eh".


----------



## DocBrown (5 Oct 2011)

F.Alonso21 dijo:


> -*Ahorraba casi el 100% de mis salarios* , y estan gestionados por mi entre varias cuentas para sacar intereses a los bancos y evitar los que pudiesen caer.
> -*Mis padres me pagan ciertos gastos* pero lo consigo porque soy lonchafinista de traca.



Tú no eres lonchafinista, tú eres un puto miserable.


----------



## fistrez (8 Oct 2011)

Sr.Incógnito!! dijo:


> Yo en muchas cosas me considero lonchafinista (ojo, que es algo diferente a ser rata/agarrado):
> 
> Por ejemplo:
> 
> ...




Mis respetos pues...:Aplauso:


----------



## SAMPLERKING (8 Oct 2011)

"Iniciado por Sr.Incógnito!!
¿Móvil? Uno de targeta, le meto 5€ de recarga y tengo para un par de meses."

Pues con lo que ahorras en el móvil comprate una gramática y una cartilla de caligrafía rubio...


----------



## Maicolin (10 Oct 2011)

Lo mas rata que hago yo es coger los periodicos del domingo y sus suplementos en el contenedor del papel, estan recien tiraditos el domingo noche o el lunes por la manyana,son muy amenos de leer con sus suplementos y etc y son caro de cojones.
Estan limpitos y como nuevos,a veces he recogido revistas de coches,motos y etc.

Ahora que vivo en Alemania y aqui son mas afines al reciclaje me he llegado a ecnontrar
a las 11 am varios periodicos de economia y noticias del mismo dia, de hecho veo muchos del mismo dia " tirados " en las papeleras,estan impulutos,perfectos...El finaicial times deutschland vale una basta...he visto periodicos de 2,80€ tirados al medio dia siendo actuales....como para gastarme 3€ estoy yo....


----------



## Lorca83 (10 Oct 2011)

cojo siitio


----------



## Lorca83 (10 Oct 2011)

bueno, agrego lo mio


yo me bajo absolutamente todo pirata, pero pirata, incluso las cosas del iphone, nunca he pagado nada por un software, ni si quiera esas apps que valen 0,75


----------



## mileuristico (14 Oct 2011)

Cuando cocinas lentejas y sobran lo normal es meterlas en un tuper y a congelar. Entonces no veo por qué la gente se sorprende si en un restaurante te llevas la comida que ha sobrado cuando has pagado hasta el último céntimo


----------



## guerea (14 Oct 2011)

mileuristico dijo:


> Cuando cocinas lentejas y sobran lo normal es meterlas en un tuper y a congelar. Entonces no veo por qué la gente se sorprende si en un restaurante te llevas la comida que ha sobrado cuando has pagado hasta el último céntimo



Desgraciadamente, sólo conozco un restaurante en este país donde la comida sobrante te espera en una bolsa primorosamente metida en tuppers al pagar la cuenta.


----------



## whoseyes (14 Oct 2011)

Os recomiendo la entrevista de "La contra" de ayer:

"Compre fruta fea"

Pensé en vosotros cuando la leí, jeje, entre otras cosas se toca el tema de llevarse "las sobras" en el restaurante.


----------



## mecaweto (14 Oct 2011)

Lorca83 dijo:


> bueno, agrego lo mio
> 
> 
> yo me bajo absolutamente todo pirata, pero pirata, incluso las cosas del iphone, nunca he pagado nada por un software, ni si quiera esas apps que valen 0,75



Joven, eso no es lonchafinear, eso es robar directamente.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (14 Oct 2011)

De lo último que me he dado cuenta es de que cuando compro en Alcampo y la factura pasa de 60€, pago en dos veces (reparto el paso por caja en dos compras de al menos 30€) para tener dos tickets y repostar dos veces con descuento en su gasolinera (solo echo allí, si no estoy fuera de Madrid)

Llevo tiempo haciéndolo (una compra al mes, que es más o menos lo que tardo en llenar el depósito, aunque a veces con compra grande no vuelvo a comprar en dos meses) y no había pensado en ello hasta hace unos días, pero lo traigo al hilo porque me parece un poco "rata", o al menos esa es la impresión que me dió la mirada de la última cajera que me atendió. Pobriña, si la veo la próxima vez, volveré a pasar por su caja, y si me vuelve a mirar con reprobación le comentaré que si lo prefiere, en adelante pasaré por las cajas automáticas (ya disponibles) donde no hay cajera...



El Gran Faroni dijo:


> Lo mas lonchafinista que he visto en mi vida era un compañero de trabajo, que antes de terminar el trabajo siempre iba al aseo, y el ca bron cagaba para ahorrarse el papel y la carga de la cisterna.



Quizá lo hacía por hacerlo en horario laboral. Sentir que le pagan por quedarse a gusto vamos. 



xiurong dijo:


> Tipo de pasta larga, con mansión, mujer y dos hijas...
> 
> Va poniendo ladrillos en las cisternas de los váteres por qué las féminas tiran de la cadena, cada vez que pasan por la taza



Pues yo estoy de alquiler, no pago el agua (creo que va incluida en la cuota de la comunidad) y aún así he ajustado la capacidad de las cisternas (con la boya, no con un ladrillo). En este país no se puede desperdiciar el agua :no:


----------



## Yo2k1 (15 Oct 2011)

guerea dijo:


> Desgraciadamente, sólo conozco un restaurante en este país donde la comida sobrante te espera en una bolsa primorosamente metida en tuppers al pagar la cuenta.



Cual? Donde?


----------



## dlombardia (15 Oct 2011)

Sr.Incógnito!! dijo:


> -¿Viajar? Depende del destino, pero tiro de low-cost si es un viaje corto o por Europa.
> 
> -En vez de hoteles, pues me alojo en hostales, para que os hagais una idea: Vuelo irda y vuelta a Londres: 30€,* alojamiento: 10€ noche.* En total una semanita en Londres: 100€, después queda pagar transporte, entradas a museos, comida y tal, pero si miras los precios y te estudias un poco el viaje, te puedes llega a ahorrar bastante.



Perdón por el off-topic, pero, ¿podría Vd. pasarme un par de referencias de sitios con precio en ese entorno? Porque soy un hacha lonchafineando en otras cosas, pero al buscar alojamiento en sitios como Londres, solo encuentro precios que son demasiado altos. Desde luego nada como 10/15 € noche.
Y me jode un montón pagar pastizales por alojarme cuando solo necesito tener un lugar con sábanas limpias para dormir y donde darme una ducha.

Es más, creo que estaría bien abrir un hilo recopilando sitios decentes y baratos para dormir cuando viajamos....ienso:


----------



## Enterao (15 Oct 2011)

10 euros en londres sera en un albergue para sin techos ....es imposible en londres ..ya 40 50 euros seria alli barato..


volviendo al tema ..ha habido y supongo que habra hasta multimillonarios ratas .
el mas famoso fue paul getty ..multimillonario del petroleo y ya rico de nacimiento y que instalo una cabina de pago en su mansion para que las visitas pagasen si querian telefonear..


----------



## reydmus (15 Oct 2011)

15€ en londres sera en el hostel generator o algo asi, durmiendo con otras 8 personas mas o menos.

Como uno de ellos haya comido judias el dia antes, aquello sera como Auswitz.

Lo mas barato y en habitacion privada es easyhotel


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (16 Oct 2011)

reydmus dijo:


> 15€ en londres sera en el hostel generator o algo asi, durmiendo con otras 8 personas mas o menos.
> 
> Como uno de ellos haya comido judias el dia antes, aquello sera como Auswitz.
> 
> Lo mas barato y en habitacion privada es easyhotel



Travelodge puedes pillar la oferta de 19libras/noches habitación familiar (3 personas que siendo perro te metes dos parejas) con lo que sale por debajo de 10€ persona. Pero en Londres para pillar esa oferta hay que reservar con más de dos meses, entre semana e irte lejos de la zona 1, yo la he pillado en otras ciudades inglesas menos turísticas.


----------



## DocBrown (16 Oct 2011)

Lorca83 dijo:


> bueno, agrego lo mio
> 
> 
> yo me bajo absolutamente todo pirata, pero pirata, incluso las cosas del iphone, nunca he pagado nada por un software, ni si quiera esas apps que valen 0,75



O sea que tienes un iPhone y vacilas de lonchafinista porque te bajas aplicaciones de 75 céntimos sin pagar...


----------



## DocBrown (16 Oct 2011)

mileuristico dijo:


> Cuando cocinas lentejas y sobran lo normal es meterlas en un tuper y a congelar. Entonces no veo por qué la gente se sorprende si en un restaurante te llevas la comida que ha sobrado cuando has pagado hasta el último céntimo



Hombre, ya no te miran con cara rara cuando lo haces, especialmente en sitios donde te ponen esto


----------



## Ignatius (16 Oct 2011)

reydmus dijo:


> 15€ en londres sera en el hostel generator o algo asi, durmiendo con otras 8 personas mas o menos.
> 
> Como uno de ellos haya comido judias el dia antes, aquello sera como Auswitz.
> 
> Lo mas barato y en habitacion privada es easyhotel



Entre tanta gente, al menos casi seguro que acabas follando.


----------



## Zarpín (16 Oct 2011)

Ignatius dijo:


> Entre tanta gente, al menos casi seguro que acabas follando.



O follado, que es parecido, pero no es lo mismo.:no:


----------



## NIX (17 Oct 2011)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Ya no me relaciono, pero el hgdp tenía cierta gracia y todo, hay que reconocerlo, pero tienes toda la razón. Acabé la relación cuando montó una timba de póker para estafar a amigos, fue la gota que colmó el vaso.



Conocí a uno parecido, el tipico gorron "con gracia"::.
Iba pidiendo tabaco por la calle (tenía arte y todo, asi que casi siempre le daban un cigarro) e iba metiéndoselos en el bolsillo de la camisa. En el coche guardaba paquetes llenos de cigarros cada uno de una marca  se los fumaba en el coche y no los sacaba a la calle (por si le pedían a el  )

Cuando salíamos de tapeo, con esa "gracia y salero" siempre hacía el la cuenta y se autonominaba recaudador, y por tema de "redondeo" si a cada uno le tocaba pagar 11,20€ por ejemplo, pues con la tontería le daban 12 incluso 15 por no tener cambio, luego que casualidad que no tenia cambio para devolver esos picos :: pero nadie le dijo nada hasta que nos cansamos y pasamos de él.

El tío tenía trabajo (en negro) y estaba haciendo un curso del Inem ::


----------



## Hacendado (17 Oct 2011)

Lorca83 dijo:


> bueno, agrego lo mio
> 
> 
> yo me bajo absolutamente todo pirata, pero pirata, incluso las cosas del iphone, nunca he pagado nada por un software, ni si quiera esas apps que valen 0,75



¿Y tu eres el que llora siempre por los autónomos y emprendedores?
Pues amigo, estás robando a gente de a pie emprendedora que programa aplicaciones que ni si quiera son empresas.


----------



## micenas (17 Oct 2011)

Enterao dijo:


> bah yo he conocido a uno que se llevaba las servilletas de la cafeteria para usarlas de papel higienico..



Lo suyo seria llevar el papel higiénico de la cafetería...


----------



## Enterao (18 Oct 2011)

en las cafeterias hace ya tiempo que pusieron unos sirvepapeles acorazados para que no arramblen los clientes con el rulo de papel..pronto pondran servilleteros con el mismo espiritu...


----------



## Rocket (20 Mar 2013)

Hago un reflote porque este hilo es de los más grandes del foro )


----------



## fuckencia (20 Mar 2013)

Plastidecor Ensangrentado dijo:


> Yo me rapo el pelo para ahorrar en champu y en peluquero.
> Tengo ropa con más de 10 años y cuando me la pongo, me entra un gustirrinín especial. Si puedo ir a un sitio andando en menos de una hora, me ahorro el autobús.
> Uso pepephone porque no cobra establecimiento de llamada, y me pone cachondo ver las llamadas de menos de un céntimo.
> Desprecio últimamente la costumbre de ir a cenar fuera porque sí... Me gusta ir a cenar de vez en cuando, pero no por inercia... Prefiero salir a dar una vuelta y charlar con unos amigos, o quedarme en casa haciendo mis cosas, que ir a ponerme ciego a un buffet y no cruzar palabra.
> ...



completamente identificada contigo ( salvo por lo de raparme claro).

lo de la cocacola en un banco a mis conocidos les parecía de sopobre !...pero ahora le han cogido el gusto,porque se dan cuenta que no necesitan ciertas cosas y han superado sus verguenzas sociales.
No sólo es el ahorro ,es la autosuficiencia y el hacer las cosas o comprar lo que realmente necesitas sin dejarse llevar por lo correcto socialmente


----------



## Visillera (20 Mar 2013)

fuckencia dijo:


> completamente identificada contigo ( salvo por lo de raparme claro).
> 
> lo de la cocacola en un banco a mis conocidos les parecía de sopobre !...pero ahora le han cogido el gusto,porque se dan cuenta que no necesitan ciertas cosas y han superado sus verguenzas sociales.
> No sólo es el ahorro ,es la autosuficiencia y el hacer las cosas o comprar lo que realmente necesitas sin dejarse llevar por lo correcto socialmente



La crisis nos libera de quedar como ratas en algunas cosas.


----------



## INimputable (20 Mar 2013)

Os pongo en antecedentes: un familiar con pasta, empresa potente, casa propia construida de 4 pisos, en verano alquila un chalet en la costa durante un mes. Pues va y le regala a mi hermano para su cumpleaños un Cd, copia casera de no se que grupo con su correspondiente carátula fotocopiada. Que digo yo, mejor no regalar nada ¿no?


----------



## Euler (20 Mar 2013)

De acuerdo con Plastidecor Ensangrentado, excepto en un pequeño detalle.
La coca cola, aparte de ser un veneno, es de todo menos lonchafinista.


----------



## Captain Julius (23 Mar 2013)

fuckencia dijo:


> completamente identificada contigo ( salvo por lo de raparme claro).
> 
> lo de la cocacola en un banco a mis conocidos les parecía de sopobre !...pero ahora le han cogido el gusto,porque se dan cuenta que no necesitan ciertas cosas y han superado sus verguenzas sociales.
> No sólo es el ahorro ,es la autosuficiencia y el hacer las cosas o comprar lo que realmente necesitas sin dejarse llevar por lo correcto socialmente



Además que a la lata del cocacola siempre le puedes echar ron de petaca:cook:


----------



## Marta70 (24 Mar 2013)

Un amigo se fue de viaje en coche con sus tres amigos "del alma". Al repartir el coste del viaje, gasolina y peajes, calculó también el desgaste de coche, neumáticos, anticongelante, etc. y se lo cobró a sus tres grandes amigos. Y lo mejor es que lo encuentra la mar de normal.
De eso ya hace unos años, pero ya en ese tiempo tenia un buen trabajo fijo, os aseguro que no era por necesidad, y como supongo debe de seguir igual, acabará siendo el más rico del cementerio!!!


----------



## mikasa (24 Mar 2013)

fuckencia dijo:


> completamente identificada contigo ( salvo por lo de raparme claro).
> 
> lo de la cocacola en un banco a mis conocidos les parecía de sopobre !...pero ahora le han cogido el gusto,porque se dan cuenta que no necesitan ciertas cosas y han superado sus verguenzas sociales.
> No sólo es el ahorro ,es la autosuficiencia y el hacer las cosas o comprar lo que realmente necesitas sin dejarse llevar por lo correcto socialmente



No sé cuanto tiempo llevais viviendo así, pero os gano. Así ha sido mi vida desde siempre, y siempre hemos dicho en casa que somos pobres. A mucha gente le sentaría bien interiorizar esto.


----------



## DVD1975 (24 Mar 2013)

josemazgz dijo:


> Mi suegro, bancario recién jubilado, tenía un compañero. Éste cobra casi 3.000 netos y su mujer otros tantos al ser funcionaria grupo A.
> 
> Pues ahora, con 60 años, tiene la posibilidad de jubilarse anticipadamente eso sí, perdiendo parte del sueldo, pero no mucho. Pues prefiere trabajar 5 años más para seguir cobrando en total 6.000 € en vez de 5.000 y poco.
> 
> Tienen todo pagado, no tienen hijos, y jamás sale a tomar un café. Su única afición es coger setas "porque es gratis". Al enterarse de que muchos municipios van a empezar a cobrar por ello, puso el grito en el cielo.



Se lo van a llevar los sobrinos


----------



## DVD1975 (24 Mar 2013)

F.Alonso21 dijo:


> Ahi va mi ejemplo:
> 
> -Cuando ando mal en paro como ahora el coche se limita a 3000 kms anuales , ultimamente consigo los 2000 anuales , el coche me costo 2000 y poco euros hace ya 6 años o 7 el mantenimiento ya intento en plan lonchafinista la ultima vez pille a unos expertos que le cambiaron piezas carillas tipicas y me gaste la mitad que en un taller, seguro basico a terceros y a veces iba con piezas en mal estado todo lo que podia de tiempo .
> -Estudio a distancia tras ir el tiempo correspondiente a clase, vamos en casa o en bibliotecas con apuntes piratas y correspondientes libros que tenia pero bueno para los examenes se puede hacer asi , intentare compartir gastos de vuelo llevando clientes en las hrs de vuelo.
> ...



Y que estudias
A mi lo que me parece ser un caradura es una ex compi que vive con sus padres y su su sueldo se lo lleva crudo, pero para zulohipotecarse.
Pero eso si se hace la depilación láser,y vacaciones.
El iPhone se lo compro su padre.
Yo siempre he arreglado la ropa y los zapatos 
También hay que decir que la ropa que compro es buena, y los zapatos de cuero no de polipiel


----------



## DVD1975 (24 Mar 2013)

mikasa dijo:


> No sé cuanto tiempo llevais viviendo así, pero os gano. Así ha sido mi vida desde siempre, y siempre hemos dicho en casa que somos pobres. A mucha gente le sentaría bien interiorizar esto.



A mi me la pela lo que piensen los demás eso es lo que arruinado España creerse lo que no somos.
este verano tengo sesión de cine en el parque,película en el iPad regalado,agua no me gusta la coca cola, y mi tartera o pizza con mi par se ovarios.
Pues aunque no lo creáis yo ya estoy oyendo a gente decir que ya no es de clase media sino pobre la gente se esta dando cuenta de lo que es.


----------



## Ataqueitor (24 Mar 2013)

Sin ser ni la mínima parte de lonchafinista de lo que leo por aquí, también he emprendido acciones necesarias:

- Se acabaron los "cafés sociales". Me refiero a los que te tomas en el curro sin tener ganas, por costumbre o por acompañar a los demás. Cada día paga uno, pero qué casualidad que siempre hay uno que se escaquea. Ahora nunca me apetecen. El que quiera café que se lo pague, yo me hago un té que está más rico y es mucho más sano.

- Transporte: pago un abono mensual de 63 euros con el que voy a trabajar todos los días. El coche lo uso para lo imprescindible (cargar la compra, salir algún día, etc.).

- La compra: empiezo a conocer lo que valen las cosas en cada sitio. Miro el precio por kg o por unidad. Sé dónde conviene pillar cada cosa. Aprovecho los viajes para comprar lo que me interesa en cada tienda. 

- Energía: tengo todas las bombillas de bajo consumo. Y ya he sustituido algunas por otras leds, aprovechando una oferta del Lidl (valían 10 euros). La próxima vez que las traigan compraré otras dos o tres y las pondré en zonas clave (la cocina o la habitación).

- Ocio: Tengo trabajo y puedo permitirme salir, pero se han acabado los dispendios. Utilizo los descuentos de El tenedor para cenar (- 40% o -%50) o los carnets de descuento para ir al cine (6 euros la entrada). Muchos fines de semana salgo con la bici o a pasear y con eso me vale. Pienso que no es necesario sentarte en un restaurante o en una terraza para salir y divertirte. Ahora que llega el buen tiempo me dispongo que practicar el arte del picnic. Ya me he provisionado de un mantel (un buen retal por 4 euros en una tienda de telas al peso) y pienso comprarme la nevera del ikea por 13 euros. La sierra y el campo están a un paso.

- Mentalidad: no me considero pobre, pero me he colgado la etiqueta de currante proletaria. Hubo un tiempo en que nos hicieron creer que todos podíamos ser burgueses a base de créditos. Pero hay que ser consciente de que comprar una casa o crear un patrimonio requiere mucho sacrificio y esfuerzo.


----------



## Croquetómano (24 Mar 2013)

Haber trabajado en un supermercado da pa escribir un libro de ejemplos de rateces de estas. Lo más miserable que vi fue cómo había quienes, en la frutería, le quitaban el tallo a los tomates, las hojas a las mandarinas y... lo que más me ponía del hígado... esmerarse limpiando la mierda de las cebollas para que pesaran menos. Ya ves tú qué pueden representar 20 gramos de desperdicio en algo que vale 40 céntimos el kilo...


----------



## Trustno1 (24 Mar 2013)

Ataqueitor dijo:


> Sin ser ni la mínima parte de lonchafinista de lo que leo por aquí, también he emprendido acciones necesarias:
> 
> - Se acabaron los "cafés sociales". Me refiero a los que te tomas en el curro sin tener ganas, por costumbre o por acompañar a los demás. Cada día paga uno, pero qué casualidad que siempre hay uno que se escaquea. Ahora nunca me apetecen. El que quiera café que se lo pague, yo me hago un té que está más rico y es mucho más sano.
> 
> ...



Ahora en casa hemos vuelto a ir al cine (antes por la economía no podía) gracias a compañeros del foro que pusieron la forma de poder conseguir gratis entradas. 

P.D.: No quiero hacer spam, pero si alguien quiere le paso una invitación a la comunidad por privado.


----------



## Visillera (28 Mar 2013)

Ataqueitor dijo:


> - Se acabaron los "cafés sociales". Me refiero a los que te tomas en el curro sin tener ganas, por costumbre o por acompañar a los demás. Cada día paga uno, pero qué casualidad que siempre hay uno que se escaquea. Ahora nunca me apetecen. El que quiera café que se lo pague, yo me hago un té que está más rico y es mucho más sano.
> Mis compañeras y yo pagamos cada una lo suyo. Antes estaba con ellas los cinco días laborables, pero como me han cambiado de edificio voy solo uno o dos días por semana. El resto de los días me llevo cosas de casa.
> - Transporte: pago un abono mensual de 63 euros con el que voy a trabajar todos los días. El coche lo uso para lo imprescindible (cargar la compra, salir algún día, etc.).
> Yo vivo a 10 km y pago 50 de gasolina al mes. En autobús tardaría tres cuartos de hora y el bono de 2 zonas cuesta casi lo mismo.
> ...



Muy bueno. Cada vez que no gasto un euro en una chorrada soy consciente de que soy más libre. He cambiado de puesto a uno en que trabajo menos horas y gano menos. No todo el mundo puede hacer esto.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (6 Abr 2013)

Croquetómano dijo:


> Haber trabajado en un supermercado da pa escribir un libro de ejemplos de rateces de estas. Lo más miserable que vi fue cómo había quienes, en la frutería, le quitaban el tallo a los tomates, las hojas a las mandarinas y... lo que más me ponía del hígado... esmerarse limpiando la mierda de las cebollas para que pesaran menos. Ya ves tú qué pueden representar 20 gramos de desperdicio en algo que vale 40 céntimos el kilo...



Yo lo que hago es escoger cuando vienen en cajas o bolsas, las uvas o fresas o higos pues cambiar las malas por buenas, que siempre las mezclan o te ponen la cara estropeada por debajo.


----------



## Victor Mature (15 Abr 2013)

Pues yo conozco a uno que tiene unas ruedas para ir a la ITV ("nuevas" porque hacen 6 km al año) y siempre anda con unas medio destrozadas que compra en un desguace. Conduce un Mercedes 300.


----------



## Bubble Boy (15 Ene 2014)

Al hilo del programa de los supertacaños, explico yo una anécdota que presencie el otro día en un supermercado.

Cuando una señora que había delante mía en la caja le estaban pasando sus productos, la cajera le dijo al de seguridad que revisara las etiquetas del peso/precio que la señora había puesto en las bolsas de fruta.

El señor de seguridad se llevo las bolsas y después de un rato vino y delante de todos le afeó la conducta..._ "Señora, puede que se haya equivocado en una, pero en cuatro..."_

Por lo visto había pulsado a drede en la báscula los productos más baratos para ahorrarse unos euros, confiando en que la cajera no se fijaría en que las etiquetas con el precio no coincidían con el contenido.


----------



## pistu (15 Ene 2014)

josemazgz dijo:


> Mi suegro, bancario recién jubilado, tenía un compañero. Éste cobra casi 3.000 netos y su mujer otros tantos al ser funcionaria grupo A.
> 
> Pues ahora, con 60 años, tiene la posibilidad de jubilarse anticipadamente eso sí, perdiendo parte del sueldo, pero no mucho. Pues prefiere trabajar 5 años más para seguir cobrando en total 6.000 € en vez de 5.000 y poco.
> 
> Tienen todo pagado, no tienen hijos, y jamás sale a tomar un café. Su única afición es coger setas "porque es gratis". Al enterarse de que muchos municipios van a empezar a cobrar por ello, puso el grito en el cielo.



No entiendo a la gentuza así. Es gente muerta en vida. Con la de cosas que se pueden hacer en la vida con tiempo y dinero. En fin... que se lo quede todo el estado que somos todos :XX:

---------- Post added 15-ene-2014 at 10:38 ----------




Alice dijo:


> Voy a por la libreta (uy, no, perdón: mejor cojo los folios impresos por una sola cara y que no sirven) para apuntar las propuestas de este hilo



Eso me parece correcto. Sobre todo por ecologismo. En mi empresa usan folios impresos por una cara para imprimir cosas que se van a tirar después al finalizar el día. Me parece estupendo.


----------



## que hago? (5 Oct 2014)

Que buenos sois, gracias por el rato que he pasado. :XX:


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (13 Jul 2016)

Reflotando, que es gerundio!


----------



## esp3tek (13 Jul 2016)

Me se de un empresario con 12M en su cuenta que al medio día se comía un hamburguesa de 1e del mercadona e ya...


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (13 Jul 2016)

Victor Mature dijo:


> Pues yo conozco a uno que tiene unas ruedas para ir a la ITV ("nuevas" porque hacen 6 km al año) y siempre anda con unas medio destrozadas que compra en un desguace. Conduce un Mercedes 300.



Ya claro y se las cambian gratis. O acaso tiene también las llantas de la ITV?


----------



## sebososabroso (13 Jul 2016)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Ya claro y se las cambian gratis. O acaso tiene también las llantas de la ITV?



Treinta euros, en un taller de toda la vida, además, ellos son los que te dejan las ruedas para pasarlas. Se creo este servicio por el tunning, ahora por la pobreza.


----------



## delarosa (13 Jul 2016)

Termino las pizzas con el calor residual del horno, igual con la vitro, vivo en un último piso con terraza, no conecto el thermo en los meses de verano, el congelador con tenerlo a -16 grados es suficiente, casi todo el alumbrado de leds, piso donde solo uso la luz en el baño durante el día, bien iluminado de forma natural durante el día.
La ropa la tiendo, no tengo secadora, la cisterna es de doble pulsación para parar la salida del agua, tengo ventilador y voy en calzones por casa sin problema.
Soy feliz con estos gestos.


----------



## Barspin (13 Jul 2016)

Croquetómano dijo:


> Haber trabajado en un supermercado da pa escribir un libro de ejemplos de rateces de estas. Lo más miserable que vi fue cómo había quienes, en la frutería, le quitaban el tallo a los tomates, las hojas a las mandarinas y... lo que más me ponía del hígado... esmerarse limpiando la mierda de las cebollas para que pesaran menos. Ya ves tú qué pueden representar 20 gramos de desperdicio en algo que vale 40 céntimos el kilo...



:::::::::XX:


----------



## euriborfree (14 Jul 2016)

Croquetómano dijo:


> Haber trabajado en un supermercado da pa escribir un libro de ejemplos de rateces de estas. Lo más miserable que vi fue cómo había quienes, en la frutería, le quitaban el tallo a los tomates, las hojas a las mandarinas y... lo que más me ponía del hígado... esmerarse limpiando la mierda de las cebollas para que pesaran menos. Ya ves tú qué pueden representar 20 gramos de desperdicio en algo que vale 40 céntimos el kilo...



Y sin embargo podriamos darle la vuelta, el hecho de que vayas a comprar frutas y estas tengan tallo con varias hojas que da que pensar que quieran vender cuanto mas peso mejor


----------



## orbeo (14 Jul 2016)

En casa de mis padres.

Es imposible beber agua fría de la nevera con la puerta abierta sin que mi madre salte de la otra punta de la casa para decirte que la cierres.

En el comedor hay una lampara de araña con 6 bombillas. 3 están aflojadas, solo se encienden las 6 para eventos especiales (cenas de navidad, algunas visitas, etc...)

Toda la casa con radiadores, solo se abre el paso al del comedor. El resto de la casa polo norte.

El aire acondicionado en verano, solo se conecta cuando ya el calor es insostenible, y a ratitos se va encendiendo y apagando (función "manual termostat")

Como alguna de las mujeres de la casa se pase mucho rato en la ducha por estar lavándose el pelo, ya tienes a mi padre nervioso, pasa por el pasillo y al pasar por la puerta del baño un leve toque en la puerta acompañado de un "valeeee que el agua no es gratiiis"

El lavavajillas de adorno para llenar el hueco. 6 personas en casa y no se usa porque "gasta mucha agua" (a ver quien convence a mi madre de lo contrario!)

Ojo como se te ocurra salir de una habitación sin apagar la luz!!!

Cuando mi padre a desmontado algún mueble viejo para tirarlo o algún cacharro, siempre guarda los tornillos, tuercas, escuadras, etc...


----------



## Rubencillo (14 Jul 2016)

orbeo dijo:


> En casa de mis padres.
> 
> Es imposible beber agua fría de la nevera con la puerta abierta sin que mi madre salte de la otra punta de la casa para decirte que la cierres.
> 
> ...



Deberias decir a tus padres que sale mas a cuenta poner leds en la lampara. 6 leds le van a gastar menos que las 3 bombillas y le van a dar mas luz.


----------



## bizarre (14 Jul 2016)

orbeo dijo:


> En casa de mis padres.
> 
> Es imposible beber agua fría de la nevera con la puerta abierta sin que mi madre salte de la otra punta de la casa para decirte que la cierres.
> 
> ...



No veo muy lonchafinista comprar aparatos que cuestan un cojón, para luego no utilizarlos, de verdad que no le veo el ahorro....


----------



## delarosa (15 Jul 2016)

orbeo dijo:


> En casa de mis padres.
> 
> Es imposible beber agua fría de la nevera con la puerta abierta sin que mi madre salte de la otra punta de la casa para decirte que la cierres.
> 
> ...




En el hueco del lavavajillas yo tengo el cubo de la basura, y botellas de agua, puedes poner una cortinilla o unas puertas de armario si no quieres verlo.


----------



## satu (16 Jul 2016)

orbeo dijo:


> En casa de mis padres.
> 
> Es imposible beber agua fría de la nevera con la puerta abierta sin que mi madre salte de la otra punta de la casa para decirte que la cierres.
> 
> ...



Peor que en la carcel... vaya lonchafinismo el amargar la puta existencia a toda la familia.

Luego os extraña que haya gente que se hipoteque aun estando a un par de nominas de dormir debajo de un puente.


----------



## Saryon (18 Jul 2016)

euriborfree dijo:


> Y sin embargo podriamos darle la vuelta, el hecho de que vayas a comprar frutas y estas tengan tallo con varias hojas que da que pensar que quieran vender cuanto mas peso mejor



Pues si, porque si compras una piña casi pesan más las hojas que el fruto en si


----------



## Registrador (19 Jul 2016)

Ataqueitor dijo:


> - Transporte: pago un abono mensual de 63 euros con el que voy a trabajar todos los días. El coche lo uso para lo imprescindible (*cargar la compra*,



Si el coche lo utilizas solo para eso puedes venderlo ya: te sale mucho mas rentable comprar por internet y que traigan las cosas a casa.


----------



## Ataqueitor (19 Jul 2016)

Registrador dijo:


> Si el coche lo utilizas solo para eso puedes venderlo ya: te sale mucho mas rentable comprar por internet y que traigan las cosas a casa.



Lo haría si no viviera en una zona donde es necesario, creeme. Fue una decisión muy meditada.


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (19 Jul 2016)

Mi ex suegra en vez de ducharse, se limpiaba con toallitas humedas, sobacos , potorro, orto y cara, por que el agua es muy cara y la electricidad que la calienta tambien.

El mulo con el que estaba casado tambien, con el agravante de que siempre que podia se iba a cagar al campo, para ahorrar el agua de la cisterna. ::

Y tenian pasta eh?, pero claro, ser deficientes mentales va de familia.


----------



## Ataqueitor (19 Jul 2016)

capcom dijo:


> Mi ex suegra en vez de ducharse, se limpiaba con toallitas humedas, sobacos , potorro, orto y cara, por que el agua es muy cara y la electricidad que la calienta tambien.



Las toallitas no son gratis. Además tendría que usar varias. Una ducha rápida es imucho más efectiva y no creo que sea mucho más cara. Yo creo más bien que a la mujer le gustaba poco el agua y era la excusa que ponía.

---------- Post added 19-jul-2016 at 14:05 ----------




euriborfree dijo:


> Y sin embargo podriamos darle la vuelta, el hecho de que vayas a comprar frutas y estas tengan tallo con varias hojas que da que pensar que quieran vender cuanto mas peso mejor



Yo a veces quito las ramas de los tomates, pero no es por la pasta (que será un cuarto de céntimo si llega), es porque a veces se quedan los rabos colgando y rompen las bolsas, que son malísimas.


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (19 Jul 2016)

Ataqueitor dijo:


> Las toallitas no son gratis. Además tendría que usar varias. Una ducha rápida es imucho más efectiva y no creo que sea mucho más cara. Yo creo más bien que a la mujer le gustaba poco el agua y era la excusa que ponía.



Pues claro, eran unos cerdo-tarados/ paletos de manual.


----------



## Musero (15 Ene 2018)

Yo tenia un conocido, típico solterón, trabajador de banca con un par de casas en propiedad y mucho dinero en acciones que le diagnosticaron posible apendicitis... el tio se fue a casa andando desde el ambulatorio y al hospital en autobús... tranquilamente.

Efectivamente fue apendicitis y le operaron de urgencia


----------



## Trustno1 (15 Ene 2018)

capcom dijo:


> Mi ex suegra en vez de ducharse, se limpiaba con toallitas humedas, sobacos , potorro, orto y cara, por que el agua es muy cara y la electricidad que la calienta tambien.
> 
> El mulo con el que estaba casado tambien, con el agravante de que siempre que podia se iba a cagar al campo, para ahorrar el agua de la cisterna. ::
> 
> Y tenian pasta eh?, pero claro, ser deficientes mentales va de familia.



Les hubiera salido más a cuenta desconectarse de la red de agua y alcantarillado, que donde se paga es en el fijo, total vivían como en la Edad de piedra (quizás hasta cuando iba al monte se limpiaba con piedras precisamente, para no comprar papel higiénico)


----------



## CAESAR II (15 Ene 2018)

U

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xiurong (17 Ene 2018)

Conozco uno que cuando va a establecimientos de hstelería coge servilletas, en invierno y con el abrigo, le he visto sacar cantidades industriales de cualquier hueco del abrigo


----------



## Chimpu (17 Ene 2018)

Lo de las servilletas también lo hace un amigo.

Servilletas del pans and company, burger king, McDonalds.. las va guardando y de esta forma se ha hecho un paquete de pañuelos casero para los costipados o para limpiar la luna o los retrovisores del coche.

Otra buena es pedir más sobres de ketchup de la cuenta y guardartelos para tu casa. 

Y otra muy muy rata, un colega que es ATS coge la mantequilla y mermelada que se guardan los enfermeros de las sobras de los enfermos, digamos que roba al ladrón y de esa forma tiene desayunos gratis en casa. Cada dos dias quita 2 o 3 sobrecitos de mermelada/mantequilla.


----------



## xiurong (17 Ene 2018)

Hablando de trabajadores de hospitales y centros grandes, conozco más de uno que coge el papel higiénico....


----------



## euriborfree (17 Ene 2018)

Chimpu dijo:


> Lo de las servilletas también lo hace un amigo.
> 
> Servilletas del pans and company, burger king, McDonalds.. las va guardando y de esta forma se ha hecho un paquete de pañuelos casero para los costipados o para limpiar la luna o los retrovisores del coche.
> 
> ...



y sin embargo el acudir asiduamente a esos establecimientos no es para nada lonchafinista, lo lonchafinista seria que se llevara un bocata de casa


----------



## Biosbardo (17 Ene 2018)

Mis suegros tenían unos vecinos (mediosvecinos los apodó mi suegra) puerta con puerta espectaculares...

Les oían decir a través del patio de luces que pasaran al baño, que ya salió la hermana de la bañera y que agua se enfriaba...se bañaban todos en la misma agua...!

El padre le pedía a mi suegro mechas de estopa para montar riego por capilaridad en las macetas de las plantas...un descojono...

Era buena gente, paro eso le perdía. Tenían empleos normales, pero los dos pisos que tenían les llovieron del cielo.

Aún los vemos de vez en cuando en el Ford Scort ochentero...

La vecina del pueblo caga y mea en el corral, para ahorrar agua, y lavarse poco, que de vez en cuando huele de cojones...y está forrada de pasta

Y así mil...pero la frontera entre ahorrador y miserable la tengo muy clara..., se creen que se lo van a llevar al hoyo cuando palmen?

Pedazo de hilo, por cierto...


----------



## antonio estrada (17 Ene 2018)

Algunas veces la gente tenemos costumbres que no son por ser ratas. A mi, por ejemplo, no me gusta ir de bares. Nada. Ese rollo de una cañita aquí, otra allá me parece un rollo. No voy. a lo mejor me doy un homenaje en mi casa que te cagas con familia o amigos, pero fuera no me gusta.

Habéis añadido cosas que más que miserables me parecen normales, como cerrar la nevera o el grifo para lavarse los dientes, es un poco por conciencia ecológica más que por ahorrar, que no ahorras nada.

Lo de ir andando a todas partes yo sí lo practico. Si vas en menos de una hora, vé andando. A partir de una hora, es razonable coger un transporte. Llevo un podómetro en el móvil y he andado en 2017 más de 3.000 km ::

Ir a trabajar, volver y andar todas las tardes con el perro, que le voy a tener que cambiar el aceite y los filtros :: Andando he oído audiolibros, podcasts, películas audiodescritas de la ONCE... es un momento perfecto para aprender o distraerte.


----------



## pocholito (17 Ene 2018)

Yo por ejemplo cuando cambio de movil me espero a la oferta de la ocu 7,5 euros.

Tengo la tarifa gratuita de freedompop me va bien cobertura.

No voy a la peluquería, ni mi familia con nuestra máquina de pelar nos pelamos los unos a los otros.

Tenemos un huerto no solemos ir a la frutería, echamos tarros en conserva de tomates cuando hay...


----------



## DVD1975 (17 Ene 2018)

No he conocido a gente muy rata, eso si he conocido a muchos especialistas en aprovecharse de los demás en ahorrarse dinero para luego gastarse dinero en otras cosas.
Los llamo volcado de pagos en otros.
ya sabeis el tipico o tipica que no se gasta un duro pero luego su pareja se lo paga todo y luego con su dinero ellos o ellas se lo gastan en cosas caras.
si es rata con tu dinero no lo veo bien, otra cosa es que seas rata sisando a los demas eso me parece mal.

---------- Post added 17-ene-2018 at 12:34 ----------




antonio estrada dijo:


> Algunas veces la gente tenemos costumbres que no son por ser ratas. A mi, por ejemplo, no me gusta ir de bares. Nada. Ese rollo de una cañita aquí, otra allá me parece un rollo. No voy. a lo mejor me doy un homenaje en mi casa que te cagas con familia o amigos, pero fuera no me gusta.
> 
> Habéis añadido cosas que más que miserables me parecen normales, como cerrar la nevera o el grifo para lavarse los dientes, es un poco por conciencia ecológica más que por ahorrar, que no ahorras nada.
> 
> ...



yo igual yo ando mucho yo mi pareja y familia.
el coche no lo cojo tanto mi familia como ahora yo como ni mi pareja como no sea para algo de mucha necesidad, pe hacer una compra muy grande.
vivo en una ciudad pequeña y cuando voy a comprar cosas que puedo cargar pe pequeñas compras de comida, o ropa siempre voy en tren, bus o metro.
hay gente que hasta para cagar va con el coche.


----------



## chameleon (17 Ene 2018)

lo de no usar el coche sí que me parece absurdo, para eso no lo tengas

un coche tiene gastos aunque lo tengas parado, el seguro, ITV, Impuestos...

incluso cosas como la batería, A/C, las ruedas y todo tipo de manguitos y juntas se estropean ESPECIALMENTE si no los usas


----------



## antonio estrada (17 Ene 2018)

chameleon dijo:


> lo de no usar el coche sí que me parece absurdo, para eso no lo tengas
> 
> un coche tiene gastos aunque lo tengas parado, el seguro, ITV, Impuestos...
> 
> incluso cosas como la batería, A/C, las ruedas y todo tipo de manguitos y juntas se estropean ESPECIALMENTE si no los usas



Usar el coche sí, ir todos los días a trabajar con él, no. Creo que son dos cosas perfectamente compatibles. Tengo un coche con 15 años y 130.000 km, como nuevo, y espero que llegue a los 25 años y como mucho a los 230 ó 250.000 km. 

Acabo de volver de vacaciones, una semana por Alicante, vas en tu coche como Dios. Para ir a currar, que son 40 minutos de andar o 13 minutos en coche, no lo cojo. La compra la hago al lado de casa y así.


----------



## ranro (17 Ene 2018)

Chimpu dijo:


> Lo de las servilletas también lo hace un amigo.
> 
> Servilletas del pans and company, burger king, McDonalds.. las va guardando y de esta forma se ha hecho un paquete de pañuelos casero para los costipados o para limpiar la luna o los retrovisores del coche.
> 
> ...



Yo hago lo mismo con las servilletas y los sobres del ketchup. Mejor en mi casa que en la basura del restaurante.
Respecto a los hospitales, allí se tira todo lo que no se come el paciente porque "se rompe la cadena de frío". Da igual que sea un paquete de galletas. Vamos, que tu amigo hace muy bien.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (17 Ene 2018)

¿Qué fue de aquel que vivía de cacahuetes, murió, le llevaron al zoo....? ::


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (17 Ene 2018)

Para mi hay 3 categorias:

1)Lonchafinista: El que intenta consumir de forma responsable sin pagar de más, pero que no le importa pagar un poco más si lo que va a comprar lo justifica en términos de calidad. Puntualmente se puede dar un caprichito porque le parece que lo que compra le da más satisfacción que el ahorrarse 20 o 30 €. Mantienen sus gastos bajo control y, salvo imprevistos gordos, siempre ingresan más de lo que gastan.

2)Ratas: Compran siempre lo más barato y racanean hasta la asfixia, al final terminan comprando 2 veces porque comprar lo más barato siempre, no es la solución. Comen mierda por ahorrarse 2€ a la semana y son incapaces de disfrutar de nada que no sea gratis o casi gratis. Mucho viejuno postguerracivilista es así, en realidad dan pena porque son incapaces de disfrutar de la vida lo más mínimo.

3)Gorrones: Actuan como ratas con su dinero, pero como visilleras premium con el de los demás.


Yo soy lonchafinista, no por necesidad sino porque me gusta ahorrar e invertir el excedente, nunca se sabe lo que depara el futuro, así que tener unos ingresillos por dividendos y demás no viene de más.

Conozco ratas extremas por las que siento pena. Conozco un caso en el que se tuvo que tirar una casa recien construida abajo por racanear de materiales y contratar a "ñapas". Por ahorrarse 6-7k€ en un montante de 90k€ terminaron pagando casi 50k€ extra.

Los gorrones me gorronean una vez, no más.


----------



## Chimpu (17 Ene 2018)

ranro dijo:


> Yo hago lo mismo con las servilletas y los sobres del ketchup. Mejor en mi casa que en la basura del restaurante.
> Respecto a los hospitales, allí se tira todo lo que no se come el paciente porque "se rompe la cadena de frío". Da igual que sea un paquete de galletas. Vamos, que tu amigo hace muy bien.



Si también coge galletas de los enfermos, esas que irian a la basura porque no se las comen.

A mi me parece bien también, no lo critico, recupera algo que iria a la basura si o si.


----------



## pocholito (17 Ene 2018)

Hombre si las galletas están sin empezar yo también las cogería, no lo veo mal


----------



## chameleon (17 Ene 2018)

de los hospitales no hay que coger nada y pisarlos lo menos posible

luego pilláis cualquier cosa y nos costáis dinero de la seg social


----------



## Jermes (17 Ene 2018)

En la gente rural hay casos espectaculares de ratas y dentro de ellos algunos verdaderamente premium de gente que solo ha sabido vivir una vida miserable mientras están podridos de billetes a mayor gloria de los sobrinos.

Mi padre me cuenta de un antiguo compañero de la empresa que más de 15 años después la única ropa que sigue usando es la que les daban en el trabajo, no pisa apenas un supermercado y solo come de matanza y del huerto, no pone la calefacción para solo calentarse de la lumbre y la chimenea, etc literalmente no gasta apenas NADA y vive a espaldas de la civilización. Usa un coche de 40 años, mientras que el coche nuevo que le hicieron comprar sus sobrinos para "disfrutar el dinero" tiene ya 20 años y apenas unos 5.000 km. En 2007 compró un chalet en el pueblo grande a tocateja para invertir el dinero y por no tener no tiene ni dado de alta la luz y el agua.

Mejor no hablamos de como le fue en la prejubilación porque alguno se tira de la ventana y se abre las carnes, solo decir que era el que más ganaba de los compañeros porque se pedía las noches que nadie quería y una vez prejubilado no dejaba ni un minuto el tractor y las vacas trabajando de forma improductiva y anti económica, aparte de ilegal. Y casos así en la España profunda hay unos cuantos


----------



## malibux (17 Ene 2018)

No son ratas patológicos, pero los vecinos de enfrente (sesentones) están forradetes porque siempre han tenido una fábrica de tornillos o algo por el estilo. Pues son los típicos que si les ves por la calle pensarías que han sido unos pobres currantes que tienen lo justo, van con ropa tirando a cutrecilla... Lo único que disfrutan es diciendo las operaciones que se han hecho por médico privado (a tocateja, en plan 1500 pavos para un juanete). Ah bueno y buen Mercedes en el garaje, así que ya digo que no son ratas patológicos. Sólo que no lucen nada el dinero.
Y me parece bien, eh, que no soy ningún pechopalomo que vaya gastándome los dineros en ropas ni leches. 

Esta crisis ha provocado un cambio radical en la mentalidad de la gente. La generación anterior (los que ahora tienen 30 y largos - 40 ) crecieron con el boom y les ha costado bastante readaptar el chip y gastar menos. En cambio entre mis conocidos (finales 80- principios 90) , casi todos tenemos un toque ratuno. Muchos viviendo con los padres incluso cobrando 2000 pavos, pensándoselo mucho antes de meterse en un viaje de 1000€, compartiendo coche...... Es curioso que en muchos casos nuestros padres nos ven como agarrados. Péndulo y tal: abuelos austeros - padres e hijos derrochones - nietos austeros de nuevo.


----------



## Chimpu (18 Ene 2018)

pocholito dijo:


> Hombre si las galletas están sin empezar yo también las cogería, no lo veo mal



Van sin abrir...

son galletas tipo maria en su bolsita de 5 o6 unidades.


----------



## DVD1975 (18 Ene 2018)

He conocido a gente rata, luego los hijos por una vida de carencias, o sobrinos se han pulido todos los ahorros de los ratas.
Si eres comedido en tus gastos no ocurre eso.
Pero si vives una vida de carencias tus hijos en cuanto hereden van a suplir esa vida de carencias tirando la casa por la ventana.:XX:


----------



## pocholito (18 Ene 2018)

DVD1975 dijo:


> He conocido a gente rata, luego los hijos por una vida de carencias, o sobrinos se han pulido todos los ahorros de los ratas.
> Si eres comedido en tus gastos no ocurre eso.
> Pero si vives una vida de carencias tus hijos en cuanto hereden van a suplir esa vida de carencias tirando la casa por la ventana.:XX:




No te creas conozco casos de vida de carencias y los hijos tampoco se dan lujos, miran lo que vale una peseta.


----------



## calzonazos (23 Nov 2018)

upeo sano que tengo unas cuantas del padre de mi novia


----------



## Nerblu (24 Nov 2018)

Viernes_negro dijo:


> Yo y otro del trabajo utilizamos el papel de aluminio de los bocatas más de una vez. No lo hacemos por lonchafinismo, más bien es un lonchafinismo de recursos, los dos creemos que hay que aprovechar más eficientemente lo que tenemos.
> 
> El problema es que con tanto ecologismo puede que nos estemos olviendo rancios a veces.



Yo estaba en la misma situación y finalmente conseguir apropiarme de un porta bocadillos de estos Porta bocatas y alimentos Boc'n'Roll | Tienda Roll'Eat

El gasto en papel de aluminio es considerable y ya no únicamente por el gasto económico, sino que también por el impacto medioambiental, llevo 8 meses que en y espero que me dure toda mi vida laboral :Baile:

---------- Post added 24-nov-2018 at 08:46 ----------

Hago algunas aportaciones propias ::

*Coche* - Todo un lujo para mi, prefiero utilizar la bici para ir a trabajar km diarios en bici, las reparaciones y recambios son ínfimos en comparación con un coche.. estuve haciendo los cálculos y el coche me salia por 3000 euros al año ya estando pagado. Si necesito coche para irme a la montaña o algo lo alquilo o voy con colegas aportando para la gasolina.

*Bolsas para el perro* - Hasta hace poco tenia un perro y con las responsabilidades que esto conllevaba, por lo que las bolsas para sus cositas eran la provenientes de la frutería o del mercadona.

*Peso extra frutería*- Cuando compramos vegetales o fruta siempre hay partes que no se consumen y perfectamente desechables.. y bueno, a veces también se puede jugar un poco con el peso de los productos o añadir a posteriori :fiufiu:

*Duchas* - Las duchas las hago íntegramente en el gimnasio, voy 5 dias al gimnasio y es cuando me suelo duchar, creo que el gasto de agua anual que me ahorra compensa el gimnasio que pago, aunque realmente intento no gastar mucha agua mas que nada por el impacto ambiental y creo que es un recurso bastante importante que en el futuro echaremos a faltar si no lo consumimos con sabiduría.

*Papel de aluminio* - Como he comentado en el anterior post, esta es mas por el impacto ambiental que por el coste, aunque el ahorro de este no es nada desdeñable tampoco. Para guardar cosas en la nevera utilizo tuppers que son re utilizables y para llevar el bocadillo utilizo un porta bocadillo que me regalaron.

*Agua trabajo* - Mientras mis compañeros van comprando botellas de agua en las maquinas del trabajo a 50 céntimos diarios x 22 días = 11 euros al mes, yo me compré una botella de cristal que voy rellenando diariamente con el agua de las fuentes que hay en el trabajo, con esta tontería me ahorro unos 132 euros al año.

*Ropa* - No soy muy dado a comprar ropa... tengo 6 camisetas básicas de varios colores pero de buena calidad que utilizo diariamente desde hace 3 años, lo mismo con los pantalones 3 tejanos que voy combinando semanalmente.

*Jabon* - Hace tiempo que deje de comprar jabón y pasé a elaborar el mio propio con sosa caustica. No requiere de mucho tiempo de elaboración y es muchísimo mas económico.

*Cuchilla de afeitar desechable* - No siempre el futuro es mejor y en este caso de confirma dicha afirmación. Cansado de tener que comprar cuchillas desechables para afeitarme decidí comprare una maquinilla de afeitar clásica, de esas que utilizaban nuestros abuelos, total el precio de esta nueva es nimiamente superior a un paquete de cuchillas de afeitar desechables y encima antigua te durará toda la vida! lo recambio de la cuchilla en si cuestan poco mas de un euro y me duran 1 año aprox... calculo que me estoy ahorrando unos 40 euros anuales aproximadamente. Os dejo la url donde podeis ver el tipo de cuchilla: 

*Compras por Internet* - Hace un tiempo descubrí que la mayoría de sites por Internet tienen lo mismo que aliexpress pero encarecido, así que si son compras de cosas bastantes genéricas y no necesito de hoy para mañana lo compro en aliexpress por un precio notablemente menor.

Tengo mas truquitos, si interesa los dejo por aqui :rolleye:


----------



## bladu (24 Nov 2018)

Adelante con los demás trucos nerblu


----------



## Saryon (27 Nov 2018)

Nerblu dijo:


> *Coche* - Todo un lujo para mi, prefiero utilizar la bici para ir a trabajar km diarios en bici, las reparaciones y recambios son ínfimos en comparación con un coche.. estuve haciendo los cálculos y el coche me salia por 3000 euros al año ya estando pagado. Si necesito coche para irme a la montaña o algo lo alquilo o voy con colegas aportando para la gasolina.



En cuanto a este punto si eres lonchafinista y no rata ofrece algo más que lo que salga en una división del ticket, ya que esos amigos tienen que asumir los costes de mantenimiento del vehículo no está de más que colabores con algún eurillo de más, para que no acaben haciendo ellos las mismas cuentas que tú y se acabe el chollo.

Yo hago igual con las bolsas de la perra, puede que te digan que un perro no es lonchafinista pero cuando llegue el Mad Max te ayudará a obtener presas.

Hago igual con el jabón, el papel de alumino, la ropa y aliexpress. En cuanto a afeitarse si no te importa que no sea rasurado lo que yo hago es usar una esquiladora de pelo normal. En 3 minutos afeitado y es eterna.


----------



## Kalevala (27 Nov 2018)

xiurong dijo:


> Hablando de trabajadores de hospitales y centros grandes, conozco más de uno que coge el papel higiénico....



Una cosa es ser lonchafinista y coger la comida que va a ir a la basura y otra muy distinta robar, aunque sea el papel higiénico del water.

Debido a esas cosas en muchos baños no hay papel higiénico y que gracia hace cuando lo necesitas y no hay :fiufiu:


----------



## biba ecuador (27 Nov 2018)

Kalevala dijo:


> Una cosa es ser lonchafinista y coger la comida que va a ir a la basura y otra muy distinta robar, aunque sea el papel higiénico del water.
> 
> Debido a esas cosas en muchos baños no hay papel higiénico y que gracia hace cuando lo necesitas y no hay :fiufiu:



Que sepais que quien roba papel higienico, se está llevando bacterias a su casa a montones
Los rollos suelen estar cerca del inodoro y al tirar de la cadena, salpican tooooodas las bacterias y llegan al rollo
Luego vas tu y te lo metes en el bolsillo o bolsa (ascazo) y lo pones en el baño de tu casa y lo utilizas
Por cierto, prohibido tirar de la cadena sin bajar la tapa, por lo expuesto anteriormente


----------



## Nerblu (28 Nov 2018)

Saryon dijo:


> En cuanto a este punto si eres lonchafinista y no rata ofrece algo más que lo que salga en una división del ticket, ya que esos amigos tienen que asumir los costes de mantenimiento del vehículo no está de más que colabores con algún eurillo de más, para que no acaben haciendo ellos las mismas cuentas que tú y se acabe el chollo.
> 
> Yo hago igual con las bolsas de la perra, puede que te digan que un perro no es lonchafinista pero cuando llegue el Mad Max te ayudará a obtener presas.
> 
> Hago igual con el jabón, el papel de alumino, la ropa y aliexpress. En cuanto a afeitarse si no te importa que no sea rasurado lo que yo hago es usar una esquiladora de pelo normal. En 3 minutos afeitado y es eterna.



Hombre el punto del coche esta claro, de hecho muchas veces tengo disputas con los colegas que me llevan para pagarles las gasolina, ya que no me quieren cobrar... normalmente les doy X lo que creo que es justo ya que ellos no me van a sacar el tiquet de la gasolina para cobrarme, pero bueno.. no soy de las personas a las que les gusta dejar a deber dinero o algo, prefiero liquidar la parte proporcional y olvidarme del asunto.

Respecto a lo del perro para el madmax, si cuentas con un perro para eso creo que deberias tenerlo minimamente entrenado para capturar presas jeje, yo mi perro cuando me lo llevaba al campo aparecia el instinto de caza que tienen, sin embargo nunca llego a coger nada ya que le faltaba tecnica y practica.. de todos modos si llega el madmax será gracioso abandonar mi casa con la bici y las alforjas :XX: tendré que poner en practica mis habilidades de selección para escoger cuidadosamente lo que puedo cargar en tan limitado medio de transporte. Eso si, no corro el riesgo de quedarme sin gasolina ::


----------



## Gusman (29 Nov 2018)

Familia con 8 pisos pagados y alquilados en gran ciudad. Los cabezas de familia funcionarios tipo A. Los hijos con su trabajo y haciendo su vida. O sea un embolse mensual entorno a 10.000 euros.

Un día me invitan a comer en su casa y ayudando a cocinar cojo 1 sartén y me dicen que esa no que es de las nuevas, que use las usadas, que tendrían como 20 años y daba asco solo verlas.

Durante la comida me dijeron que ya casi tenían ahorrado el dinero suficiente para comprar otro piso.


----------



## antonio estrada (29 Nov 2018)

Gusman dijo:


> Familia con 8 pisos pagados y alquilados en gran ciudad. Los cabezas de familia funcionarios tipo A. Los hijos con su trabajo y haciendo su vida. O sea un embolse mensual entorno a 10.000 euros.
> 
> Un día me invitan a comer en su casa y ayudando a cocinar cojo 1 sartén y me dicen que esa no que es de las nuevas, que use las usadas, que tendrían como 20 años y daba asco solo verlas.
> 
> Durante la comida me dijeron que ya casi tenían ahorrado el dinero suficiente para comprar otro piso.



Lo de las sartenes es una manía, que yo también tengo y además es para que no se peguen. Por ejemplo, tengo una en la que solo se hacen huevos. Es el único modo de que no se pegue.


----------



## Registrador (30 Nov 2018)

Gusman dijo:


> Familia con 8 pisos pagados y alquilados en gran ciudad. Los cabezas de familia funcionarios tipo A. Los hijos con su trabajo y haciendo su vida. O sea un embolse mensual entorno a 10.000 euros.
> 
> Un día me invitan a comer en su casa y ayudando a cocinar cojo 1 sartén y me dicen que esa no que es de las nuevas, que use las usadas, que tendrían como 20 años y daba asco solo verlas.
> 
> Durante la comida me dijeron que ya casi tenían ahorrado el dinero suficiente para comprar otro piso.



:ouch:

Que gentuza. En Ikea tienes sartenes nuevas antiaderentes de Teflon por 3,5 jodidos Euros!


----------



## euriborfree (30 Nov 2018)

Registrador dijo:


> :ouch:
> 
> Que gentuza. En Ikea tienes sartenes nuevas antiaderentes de Teflon por 3,5 jodidos Euros!



Hay sartenes y sartenes, no esperes que por 3.5 euros sea una sarten de calidad, en casa de mi madre hay sartener que llevan en uso mas de 40 años, la tipica sarten negra esmaltada que es eterna, si la cuidas (no le das golpes que dañen el esmalte) dura toda una vida y resultan ser las mejores.

Las sartenes esmaltadas se siguen fabricando aunque con una estetica mas actual, esas sartenes valen bastante mas caras.


----------



## antonio estrada (30 Nov 2018)

Nicolas Tesla dijo:


> La clave para la durabilidad de cualquier sarten es no meterlas en el lavavajillas. Por muy "apta para lavavajillas" que indiquen.
> 
> Esa maquina te quita hasta el oxido de los tornillos.



no tengo lavavajillas.


----------



## JoseII (27 Feb 2020)

Refloto este hilo mítico, que en tiempos de penurias nos ha servido de ejemplo y fuente de risas


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (27 Feb 2020)

Uno que le quitaba las pilas del reloj al irse a dormir


----------



## Galvani (27 Feb 2020)

josemazgz dijo:


> A ver, que parece que mi castellano no es entendible:
> 
> *SE QUIERE JUBILAR, ESTÁ HARTO DE TRABAJAR, PERO ES TAN RANCIO QUE LE COMPENSA PASARSE 5 AÑOS MÁS AMARGADO EN EL CURRO QUE PERDER UN SOLO CÉNTIMO.*
> 
> Ya?



De esos hay muchos. langostas de los cojones que están hasta la poya según dicen pero no quieren perder 50 euros al mes y prefieren estar un año o dos más cuando perdiendo esos 50 o 100 o 150 les quedan 1600 o 1700 y a la mujer otros tantos. Que vergüenza de gente no me jodas. 

Yo conocí a uno que no se jubiló cuando podía porque si no la mujer le haría estar de amo de casa según dijo... Mentira, porque no estaba puteado y ganaba pasta. Si pudiese retirarme con una paguita básica le daban por culo al mundo laboral y toda su mierda incluida la gente.


----------



## sinosuke (27 Feb 2020)

Un compañero del curro juraba y perjuraba que su suegro reutilizaba las bolsitas de infusiones.

Que se hacía el té, manzanilla o lo que fuera y sacaba la bolsita y la ponía a secar para usarla una o dos veces más.

No se si sería verdad o trola....













.


----------



## f700b (27 Feb 2020)

A un compañero de trabajo le dije un día que el iba a dejar de fumar. Se quedó extrañando. A lo que le dije seguidamente que iba a dejar de fumar de mi tabaco.
Fumaba solo de gorra.
Un día lo pillé llevándose el papel higiénico del trabajo.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (28 Feb 2020)

sinosuke dijo:


> Un compañero del curro juraba y perjuraba que su suegro reutilizaba las bolsitas de infusiones.
> 
> Que se hacía el té, manzanilla o lo que fuera y sacaba la bolsita y la ponía a secar para usarla una o dos veces más.
> 
> ...



Doy fe, tuve una tía-abuela que hacía lo mismo. Aunque también es verdad que compraba bolsas inglesas de las potentes. 

Enviado desde mi MI 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Trustno1 (28 Feb 2020)

Una compañera coge del supermercado las bolsas de pesar la fruta, pero por lo menos 20 bolsas y las utiliza para bolsa de cubo de la basura del aseo.


----------



## KITT (28 Feb 2020)

Trustno1 dijo:


> Una compañera coge del supermercado las bolsas de pesar la fruta, pero por lo menos 20 bolsas y las utiliza para bolsa de cubo de la basura del aseo.



Eso lo hago yo también, y cuando daban bolsas de plástico también cogía siempre de más para la basura normal. Es más, peso la fruta fuera de la bolsa para no pagar a x € el kg por la bolsa de mierda.

No es sólo ahorro, es una forma de luchar o hacer activismo contra un Estado (gobierne quien gobierne) que te roba y te quita todo para dárselo a los extranjeros y a ti no te deja ni las putas míseras migajas de mierda para poder hacer una vida.

Yo he empezado a apagar el router de noche para no gastar luz. Con un poco de suerte se rompe de encenderlo y apagarlo todos los días y lo tiene que cambiar la puta compañía de internet que me cobra la conexión más cara del mundo.

Y he empezado a volver a los trapos de tela y a reutilizar las servilletas de cocina... cada vez son más caras.

Al menos yo lo hago como protesta, pero cada vez más gente lo hace por extrema necesidad.


----------



## Ladrilloencabeza (28 Feb 2020)

Rubencillo dijo:


> Deberias decir a tus padres que sale mas a cuenta poner leds en la lampara. 6 leds le van a gastar menos que las 3 bombillas y le van a dar mas luz.



Si no son como mi suegra. En la lampara del salon le cambie las 6 bombillas (solo tenia una enroscada... Tenebroso como un tunel) por 6 led y las sigue aflojando, da igual lo que le digas...


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (28 Feb 2020)

sinosuke dijo:


> Un compañero del curro juraba y perjuraba que su suegro reutilizaba las bolsitas de infusiones.
> 
> Que se hacía el té, manzanilla o lo que fuera y sacaba la bolsita y la ponía a secar para usarla una o dos veces más.
> 
> ...




debe ser verdad porque yo lo hago tambien... queda bastante sustancia despues de la primera vez ...la tercera en adelante ya no sacas na...es ya vicio tonto de repelar y lo que gastas es calor...


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (28 Feb 2020)

Trustno1 dijo:


> Una compañera coge del supermercado las bolsas de pesar la fruta, pero por lo menos 20 bolsas y las utiliza para bolsa de cubo de la basura del aseo.



eso lo hace Muuucha gente...


----------



## Ciclope (29 Feb 2020)

Me hace gracia aunque ya solo se ve en casas de abuelos, que tengan el salón reservado para las visitas, con sus muebles de los años 60 con fundas de telas en los tresillos y la mesa del comedor llena de fotos.
Hacen vida en la salita y desaprovechan la estancia mayor para días contados.


----------



## jashita (29 Feb 2020)

Mi hija de 9 años va cogiendo experiencia en esto,
Se agacha a coger céntimos del suelo si los ve para meterlos en su hucha.
Si nos da dinero de su hucha para comprarle un estuche para los rotuladores, cuenta hasta el último céntimo que nos da y nos dice el dinero exacto que nos ha dado, luego nos pregunta cuánto ha costado y si hay vueltas, el dinero que le tenemos que devolver.
Si nos deja algo pq en ese momento no tenemos suelto, nos mete presión para que se lo devolvamos cuanto antes.
Si nos invita a algo porque le hace ilusión compartir una bolsa de patatas, cuenta los céntimos y le dice a la cajera lo que le ha dado y lo que le tiene que devolver.
Algunos rotus del cole se le han gastado ya, yo para ver como reacciona le he dicho que tendría que comprarlos ella, pues no ha vuelto a sacar el tema y se está apañando con los que le quedan seguro que hasta junio si no se los compramos antes nosotros.
Le he puesto una lista de tareas para hacer en casa, tema deberes, recoger... diciéndole que si hace todo, el fin de semana le damos un euro (esto le ha gustado) pero cuando siguió leyendo y vio que ponía que si no cumplía el euro nos lo tenía que dar ella a nosotros nos ha dicho que eso no le gusta porque es mucho dinero.
Por otro lado cuando va con sus abuelos a fiestas, prefiere llevarse ella su cartera con sus monedas y que nadie la invite, si no se enfada porque dice que las cosas cuestan dinero


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (1 Mar 2020)

Mi tía la vi un día tirar restos de pescado en el contenedor de basura vaciando una bolsa, y se llevó la bolsa a casa. 

Un día recogió una almohada de la calle y se le llenó la habitación y el piso entero de chinches. Tuvo que cambiar sofá y sillones y colchones aparte fumigar unas cuantas veces a lo largo de un verano. Se gastó un pastizal aunque la hija puta tiene de sobra.


----------



## weyler (1 Mar 2020)

Un caramelo lo hago durar varios dias, lo chupo un rato y lo guardo

Recojo hasta si veo 1 centimo

Si tengo que mear y después lavarme los dientes o cualquier cosa que tenga que abrir el grifo del lavabo, pues aprovecho y meo en el lavabo así como tengo que gastar agua igual me ahorro tirar de la cadena

Recargo movil, MP3...en el trabajo

No enciendo el aire acondicionado en verano cuando termino de trabajar a las 14:00, desde la puerta con el mando abro las ventas 10 min. antes y asi se va refrescando

Si me levanto por la noche al baño voy a oscuras
Y muchas cosas


----------



## F.Alonso21 (1 Mar 2020)

En mi caso personal, aunque es light para lo que estoy leyendo xD:

-En cierto curro los cheques restaurante me los ahorraba y solo gastaba 1 a la semana, total iba a ser un curro temporal y me tenian hasta la polla, iba con comida en tuppers y comia en la cocina de al lado (yo decia que era por salud xD).
Pues bien esos cheques los usaba para salir findes para cenar con los colegas y meter mas para que me diesen dinero y lo que me sobraba de cheques se los daba a mi padre a cambio de dinero, total pagaba la gasolina del coche (con el que iba a currar con esos cheques y me daba para salir el finde a 1 cena que obviamente solo pillaba comida principal y vaso de agua sin pasar de los 10-12 euros a ser posible).
*NI que decir tiene que todo el salario que me entraba me lo ahorraba para mi prorrateado no se si eran 1200 euros pero me tenian hasta los cojones asi que ale para tiempos futuros total estaria poco tiempo ahi xD, obviamente al largarme de ahi ya casi tenia apalabrado otro empleo a media jornada en centros comerciales, donde en vez de darte por culo habia curro en equipo y te valoraban.

-Ir a alguna cadena de comida rapida con alguna botellita de agua preparada de casa xD y no pagar la bebida obviamente, ademas de aprovechar el dia de 2x1 (4-5 pavos las 2 hamburguesas).

- Con el coche modo conduccion ahorro.
Obviamente reposto en Alcampo con tarjeta de un familiar , ya que a mi por condiciones laborales fijo que no me la dan xD y el mantenimiento en el pasado al limite hasta la ITV, y a hacer pocos kms al año.

-Haber comprado piezas de segunda de un pc de un colega de mi hermano que cambio al poco y tenia buenas piezas, a precio de derribo, y vendimos las del anterior pc, actualizacion cojonuda por solo 250 euros , el anterior pc ademas habian sido valoradas laspiezas xDDD asi que hubo pasta extra para comprar cositas extra jaja y no sigo contando mas porque hasta de donde salieron los 250 euros tiene bastantes vueltas xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD, a dia de hoy pro desgracia no me saldria esta jugada...(para rematar mi hermano compro a otro colega que tenemos otro pc equivalente a esas piezas que teniamos del otro o mejor por 100 pavos y vendio el suyo que era bastante peor por 100 xDDDDD).
(en esa epoca poco mas y acabamos siendo los etnianos de la electronica, yo vendia camaras de esas llavero que comprobaba y negociaba con los chinos los precios y les discutia que me llegaban mal xD, con mucho gusto con ese dinero fisico en B en caja mandril pagaba tasas de examen para recochinearme de como me robaban xD).

-Ducharme los dias de piscina en el polideportivo de gratis.

-Ser casapapi.

-Un dia logre esquiar en una estacion de esqui por 10 pavos, fuimos a media jornada que valia menos y estuvimos esperando un ratillo a los que salian y hubo 1 que vendia 2 entradas para no hacer cola para que le devolviesen el resguardo de la tarjeta que era 5 euros por cada una y ademas que se querian pirar ya asi que a mi hermano se las dejo a menos del 50%, si eran 34 euros todo el dia pues eso las 2 por 20 pavos.
Ademas modo lonchafinista con el diesel de mi hermano fuimos los 2 en el coche . Ni con ofertones del Xanadu o de internet sacas eso.


-Probar cochazos de puta madre gratis incluso en circuito (y no tengo un puto duro para comprarlos).

Hace muchos años logre gastar con los colegas en un finde en la playa solo 24 pavos, creo que ni llego a 30 ( ibamos 3 en un coche diesel que consumia poco, mi colega le dio por hacer conduccion eficiente pero rapida, algun X5 nos rebajo decimas o algun audi avant por ir delante xD), la casa era de su tio la de la ciudad en la playa y lo demas alguna comida a lo low cost y el tranvia ese, salimos por la noche y todo (pero de noche no suelo consumir apenas xD).


Mas o menos esas fueron mis proezas, dificiles o irrepetibles a veces, la vida se esta poniendo mas jodida cada vez.


----------



## Euron G. (1 Mar 2020)

Esto puede parecer increíble pero tal cual:

Justo enfrente de casa hay un estanco que regenta un matrimonio de abuelos. En primer lugar, deciros que es entrar allí y el olor es ABRUMADOR. Un olor a rancio, a viejo, una cosa que se te mete hasta el último alveolo y te oprime más que el comunismo. Los abuelos deben ser de la época del racionamiento, sino no me explico estos dos ejemplos absurdos y ridículos:

-Tienen una pequeña calculadora en el mostrador, de plástico, totalmente convencional. Pues está tan usada que en vez de comprar otra le han puesto unos pequeños post-it encima de los números. Esto podría llegar a entenderlo en alguien con ese pasado, pero la siguiente es alucinante.
-Un día sale el hombre a barrer a la puerta, y OS JURO que las cerdas de la escoba (Una escoba normal y corriente), estaban gastados en un 95%, estaba barriendo con unas cerdas de, no sé, 2-3cm? Eso en uno de los lados, en el otro directamente es que las había gastado! ¿Quién coño usa una escoba hasta que literalmente gasta las cerdas? A ver si lo pillo un día y os mando foto.


----------



## Chimpu (1 Mar 2020)

Las mías

La colonia rancia usarla de ambientador despues de cagar.


Usar papel higienico por las dos capas


Poner un cubo en la ducha para que salpique el agua y se llene.

Dicha agua del cubo primero para fregar el suelo y luego para tirarlo en el wc tras mear o defecar

Camisetas rotas calzoncillos o calcetines remendarlos cosiendo los agujeros

Si no puedo recomendarlos usarlos para trapos 

Usar vinagre comun para limpiar la encimera y las ollas. 1litro de vinagre cuesta 0'45€

Diluir una botellita de alcohol de 95° en un litro de agua. tiene poder Desinfectante luego igual.

No tener novia ni hijos para no asumir costos innecesarios.


Ponerle agua a los geles de baño, lavavajillas para que dure más.


Reparar zapatillas cuando hay roturas


----------



## Euron G. (1 Mar 2020)

Chimpu dijo:


> No tener novia ni hijos para no asumir costos innecesarios.



Esto no es de ratas, es de jodido sentido común.


----------



## EL BRAYAN (1 Mar 2020)

josemazgz dijo:


> Mi suegro, bancario recién jubilado, tenía un compañero. Éste cobra casi 3.000 netos y su mujer otros tantos al ser funcionaria grupo A.
> 
> Pues ahora, con 60 años, tiene la posibilidad de jubilarse anticipadamente eso sí, perdiendo parte del sueldo, pero no mucho. Pues prefiere trabajar 5 años más para seguir cobrando en total 6.000 € en vez de 5.000 y poco.
> 
> Tienen todo pagado, no tienen hijos, y jamás sale a tomar un café. Su única afición es coger setas "porque es gratis". Al enterarse de que muchos municipios van a empezar a cobrar por ello, puso el grito en el cielo.



...pues que vaya jugando ...no sería el primero que cuando se jubila pilla algo chungo y se va al hoyo...


----------



## Abrojo (2 Mar 2020)

lorenzo dijo:


> ¡Que desperdicio! con lo bien que queda en la parte trasera de los recibos del banco



Yo en los recibos de banco hacia anotaciones y fórmulas matemáticas, margenes incluidos


----------



## antonio estrada (2 Mar 2020)

EL BRAYAN dijo:


> ...pues que vaya jugando ...no sería el primero que cuando se jubila pilla algo chungo y se va al hoyo...



Y que no hace las cuentas bien. Mi cuñada cumplió los 60, se fue a un abogado, le hicieron las cuentas y le dijeron que por no sé que cambio de clases pasivas del Estado a la Comunidad autónoma, cobraba 3 euros más trabajando que jubilada. Ese fue el penúltimo día que trabajó, obviamente.

Si empiezan a coger 20 años y luego toda la vida laboral para calcular las pensiones habrá gente a la que le salga mejor jubilarse que trabajar.


----------



## Fieseler Storch (2 Mar 2020)

Hombre, ahora no... pero de estudiante, inventarme excusas para no salir con la gente si lo he hecho. Pero es que nunca he podido concebir gastar el 100% de lo que ingreso, soy incapaz.

Ahora no tengo necesidad alguna. Pero instintivamente... si tengo una camiseta vieja reventada... la uso como pijama. Cuando ya esta realmente estropeada, hago trapos con ella para limpiar.

Usar botellas cortadas como recipientes para plantas, regar, limpiar, etc.

Usar bolis publicitarios siempre

Y a veces, si tengo comida... que no tiene muy buena pinta, pero parece saludable aun, pues se cocina com mas especias de las habituales y arreglado.

Creo que jamas ha sido por necesidad, sino por la educación que me han inculcado. Soy incapaz de tirar nada, necesito reaprovechar las cosas. Y por ejemplo, si tengo sed y estoy en un sitio que una botella de agua tenga un precio abusivo, me jodo y aguanto la sed hasta que vea un Mercadona abierto.


----------



## biba ecuador (2 Mar 2020)

Evitando los baruchos se ahorra mucho mas que cualquier cosa que inventemos en casa, ademas de comer alimentos de peor calidad cocinados con un aceite barato refrito 1000 veces


----------



## lukaz (2 Mar 2020)

Cuanta miseria hay en este hilo


----------



## antonio estrada (2 Mar 2020)

sinosuke dijo:


> Un compañero del curro juraba y perjuraba que su suegro reutilizaba las bolsitas de infusiones.
> 
> Que se hacía el té, manzanilla o lo que fuera y sacaba la bolsita y la ponía a secar para usarla una o dos veces más.
> 
> ...



No hay que secarla, te puedes echar agua un par de veces en una taza. En China es normal hasta 4 o 5 rellenos. El té no es de bolsita, éso sí.


----------



## calzonazos (28 Ago 2020)

Hilo de ratas reflote sano, algunos foreros luego se estrañan de no tener novia JAJAJAJAJA, si es que ni amigos deberias tener con estas actitudes como el subnormal del forero @Chimpu, luego que sino ligo dice el monger de el


----------



## PocoTú (28 Ago 2020)

Yo he conocido varios casos de gente "rata" que al final acaba felizmente casada con mujer leal y tanto o mas "rata".
Y con el tiempo, no les acaba yendo nada mal. 
Cosa, por otra parte, bastante logica.


----------



## Caramierda hijoputa (28 Ago 2020)

Chimpu dijo:


> Las mías
> 
> La colonia rancia usarla de ambientador despues de cagar.
> 
> ...



El. Papel. Higienico tiene dos capas? Primera noticia que tengo


----------



## Caramierda hijoputa (28 Ago 2020)

PocoTú dijo:


> Yo he conocido varios casos de gente "rata" que al final acaba felizmente casada con mujer leal y tanto o mas "rata".
> Y con el tiempo, no les acaba yendo nada mal.
> Cosa, por otra parte, bastante logica.



Nadie acaba felizmente casado. 
Nadie. 

A ver si os entra en la puta cabeza. 

Casado y feliz es un oximoron. Y el que lo niegue, te esta mintiendo.


----------



## Kbkubito (28 Ago 2020)

España1 dijo:


> *Mi abuelo escatimaba en luz*
> 
> Cuando veíamos entrar a mi abuelo en el portal apagábamos casi todas las luces de la casa.
> 
> ...



Creo que esta historia es común a todos los abuelos q vivieron la posguerra. Mi abuela era igual con eso de la luz. Cuando ibamos a, comer por ahí se guardaba el pan que sobraba en el bolso. 
Ella tenia mucha pasta. Tierra q habian estado en su familia desde 1700, algunas antes.
Dejó buena dote a sus larvas,mi madre entre ellas.Lo único q queda lo tiene mi madre,el resto vendió y ya se lo han pulido. No hace ni 15 años.
Unos aprenden lo q valen las cosas,y otros no. Por eso,principalmente, hay ricos y pobres.


----------



## DVD1975 (28 Ago 2020)

Yo tengo una amiga q siempre tienes q quedar en su pueblo nunca va pagando a Madrid pq dice q es caro.
Solíamos quedar 2 veces al mes una vez pagaba yo si tomábamos algo y otra ella
normalmente se gastaba 4 euros al mes pues desde hace 5 años tomamos nada pq dice q es mucho gasto.
Es rata en salir comida ropa pero se ha zulohipotecado en un piso de lujo. 
Otra amiga jamás me ha invitado no nos invita en su cumpleaños no los celebra y otra amiga la invito a su casa de verano y se quejo de q salían por ahí y quería ir a gastos pagados.
Solución cuando salgo con ellas y es poco pq paso de aburrirme en sus pueblos no tomo nada.


----------



## Libertyforall (28 Ago 2020)

Pues todos esos a los que invitas y luego no son capaces ni de pagar el ropero de la discoteca.


----------



## Lord Vader (28 Ago 2020)

Parece que el club del despilfarro se ha juntado en este hilo.


----------



## mr_nobody (28 Ago 2020)

mi abuela cuando íbamos al restaurante a comer cuando nos íbamos le pedía al cocinero los huesos de la carne para dárselos al perro.


----------



## PocoTú (28 Ago 2020)

PROFESOR NORTEÑO dijo:


> Nadie acaba felizmente casado.
> Nadie.
> 
> A ver si os entra en la puta cabeza.
> ...



No se que decirte. Si acepto lo que dices se me va al traste la teoria de que el NWO quiere destruir a nuestra unidad familiar, como unidad economica y social, mientras se asegura la salvaguarda de las suyas. Y el fenomeno se reduce a que el punto de vista en el concreto espacio-tiempo de las victimas de la institucion matrimonial es lo que promueve, o ha promovido, ese derribo.

Acabas de desbaratar las ideas de mucha gente.

Perdon por el off-topic. Es por ahorrar pestañas en el navegador.


----------



## InKilinaTor (28 Ago 2020)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Yo tengo una amiga q siempre tienes q quedar en su pueblo nunca va pagando a Madrid pq dice q es caro.
> Solíamos quedar 2 veces al mes una vez pagaba yo si tomábamos algo y otra ella
> normalmente se gastaba 4 euros al mes pues desde hace 5 años tomamos nada pq dice q es mucho gasto.
> Es rata en salir comida ropa pero se ha zulohipotecado en un piso de lujo.
> ...



Yo ya he impuesto oficialmente el bote a partes iguales cuando salgo y si alguien protesta, que se pague lo suyo.
Madrid ens roba jajajaja


----------



## cuasi-pepito (28 Ago 2020)

Este invierno dormi 1 mes en una tienda campaña dentro del piso para aprovechar la calefaccion de aire.


----------



## Redicho (28 Ago 2020)

nemo4 dijo:


> Lamento desilusionar a tu suegro, pero el tope maximo de las pensiones es de



De la suma de tu "pension" + planes de pensiones que tengas, rentas vitalicias, hipotecas inversas y otro tipo de pension alimenticia.
Así lamento desilusionarte yo a ti.

Mi ex suegro cobraba 4.000 de pension.
Porque eran los mismos 4.000 netos que cobraba y, de un dia para otro no iba a vivir con 2080. Los inmuebles tienen gastos anuales y estaba hecho a un ritmo de vida. Con ese tipo de instrumentos financieros me creo, de sobra, y sin meter dividendos o alquileres de inmuebles que un jubilado en España pueda cobrar 3.000


----------



## sinosuke (28 Ago 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> mi abuela cuando íbamos al restaurante a comer cuando nos íbamos le pedía al cocinero los huesos de la carne para dárselos al perro.




Me has hecho recordar que la forma más fácil de poner de mal humor a mi abuela era, al recoger la mesa tras la comida, tirar los trozos de pan pequeños que sobraban a la basura.
"El pan no se tiraaaa!". Y cogía una bolsa para guardar esos trozos de pan y dárselos a Menganita "que tiene gallinas"....


Otra cosa con la que refunfuñaba era cuando veía como le comprábamos al perro su pienso y galletas.

Siempre soltaba
"En la vida se vio esto, viven ahora los perros como marqueses...."
No le cabía en la cabeza que se gastase dinero en comprar comida para el perro en vez de darle las sobras.



Esa generación que pasó hambre y necesidad en la posguerra quedó marcada. Nunca lo olvidaron.





.


----------



## enfermera tiktoker (28 Ago 2020)

Cuando voy a pescar no compro plomos, uso barra corrugada de la obra, con un agujero , la corto a trozos de 5cm y tengo 50 plomos de 80gr+- por lo que cuestan 4 plomos en una tienda de pesca


----------



## Vorsicht (28 Ago 2020)

No es lo mismo rata que austero. 
Yo soy austero, necesito poco, disfruto lo que tengo porque lo uso. 
Mi suegra es rata, sufre su miseria pues no disfruta de nada, tanto de lo que se priva como de lo que no. 
Sí disfruta lo que le viene de balde, de sus hijos fundamentalmente.


----------



## enfermera tiktoker (28 Ago 2020)

Vorsicht dijo:


> No es lo mismo rata que austero.
> Yo soy austero, necesito poco, disfruto lo que tengo porque lo uso.
> Mi suegra es rata, sufre su miseria pues no disfruta de nada, tanto de lo que se priva como de lo que no.
> Sí disfruta lo que le viene de balde, de sus hijos fundamentalmente.



Cambia la foto de la firma por tu suegra, el enunciado es correcto


----------



## Galvani (28 Ago 2020)

Como dicen, una cosa es ser rata y otra austero. Aunque todos somos ratas para lo que queremos. Eso me jode mucho cuando te afecta a ti... 

Por ejemplo yo conozco a uno de esos que es el típico austero-rata de toda la vida que en su boda tuve que ir por sentirme obligado. Bueno, en un pueblo enano pero sitio decente, hasta ahí vale. 

El menú fué una puta vergüenza. Toda la comida fué levantarse a bailotear mientras se pasaba el tiempo. Creo que nunca he comido tan mal en una boda. Primero, segundo y postre y poquito. Pero peor son los jetas que tiran de largo para ellos y se aprovechan de ti.


----------



## Abrojo (28 Ago 2020)

lo de pedir en un bar un vaso de agua caliente y ponerte tu sobre de infusión ya ha salido?


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (28 Ago 2020)

Abrojo dijo:


> lo de pedir en un bar un vaso de agua caliente y ponerte tu sobre de infusión ya ha salido?



Eso lo he hecho yo en España porque en ningún bar hay te negro inglés del que te espabila. 
me invitaron al agua.


----------



## Chimpu (28 Ago 2020)

No se si ha salido;


Diluir el jabón o la lejia con más agua para tener más producto. Supongo que este es común y lo hacen la mayoría de mortales.

Otra: camisetas viejas sabanas o ropa, desbocadas o con manchas o olor a rancio para trapos de limpieza.

Coser los agujeros de la tela de la zapatilla para aguantarla unos meses más.

Peladuras de tomates y otras hortalizas,pan duro etc..., para las gallinas.

Agua de la ducha, para fregar suelo.

Agua de fregar suelo usada y sucia para echarla al váter.

Del coche os podria contar mil anecdotas de racaneo...y de viajes...


----------



## Chimpu (28 Ago 2020)

PROFESOR NORTEÑO dijo:


> El. Papel. Higienico tiene dos capas? Primera noticia que tengo



Si dos capas y dos caras.


Tienes para 4 usos, las dos caras de las dos capas.


----------



## asiqué (28 Ago 2020)

me he mudado y con 4 cosas que habia por el piso de los años 80 tengo un salon lonchafinista montado, necesito mas? pues no, pero un mueble y un sofa tendre que poner, aunque no se cuando, este salon minimalista retro me ha costado 0e , la tv con 11 años y el ventilador son mios,


----------



## sinosuke (29 Ago 2020)

enfermera tiktoker dijo:


> Cuando voy a pescar no compro plomos, uso barra corrugada de la obra, con un agujero , la corto a trozos de 5cm y tengo 50 plomos de 80gr+- por lo que cuestan 4 plomos en una tienda de pesca




Pero el agujero a la barra se lo hace ustec o vienen ya hechos y solo hace falta cortar la barra??


Que estoy harto de perder plomos cuando se me engancha la línea (uso para fondo los de 90 grms. o si hay mucha corriente los de 120 grms.).....y me sale cada plomo a 1 euro (y eso que el de la tienda me hace precio, me deja los de 120 a mismo precio que los de 90 , 1 euro plomo).

Rara es la jornada de pesca a surfcasting que no pierdo 2 o 3 plomos mínimo enganchados entre las rocas del fondo.


También veo gente que usa de plomo bujías de coche...........








.


----------



## Intop (29 Ago 2020)

No he pasado nunca a la acción pero siempre que duermo en algún hotel de 4-5 estrellas por curro me fijo en sí sería posible obtener algunos servicios gratis sin estar alojado en el hotel.

Ya tengo varios fichados donde...
- Puedes utilizar la piscina y el gimnasio gratis sin mayor problema. 
- Desayunos, comidas y cenas donde solo piden número de habitación. Sólo necesitas darte una vuelta por algún pasillo para saber las habitaciones donde hay gente alojada y pasar por el restaurante a primera hora. En algunos hoteles da igual si tienes las comidas incluidas o no, te piden número habitación, firmas y si no lo tienes contratado te pasan el cargo al finalizar estancia.

Recomiendo empezar por hoteles grandes con muchas habitaciones.


----------



## Jorge de Burgos (29 Ago 2020)

asiqué dijo:


> me he mudado y con 4 cosas que habia por el piso de los años 80 tengo un salon lonchafinista montado, necesito mas? pues no, pero un mueble y un sofa tendre que poner, aunque no se cuando, este salon minimalista retro me ha costado 0e , la tv con 11 años y el ventilador son mios,
> Ver archivo adjunto 415771



Casi noto el aroma a alcanfor desde aquí...

No soy capaz de imaginarte de otra forma en ese salón que no sea muerto de inanición en el sofá, por una llamada a emergencias de los vecinos tras varios días de olor.


----------



## Intop (29 Ago 2020)

Efectivamente Señor.
Lo has descrito muy bien.
Mi idea no sería para hacerlo de inmediato ni mucho menos. Simplemente que por el momento como curiosidad me suelo fijar en esos detalles.

En caso de una época mala que te pille sin cash sano es una opción. El tema que comentas de las comidas al tener que firmar el cliente al que se le "molesta" tendría muy fácil demostrar que ese cargo no es suyo comparando firmas. Entiendo que correría con el gasto del cliente "extra" el propio hotel.


----------



## Intop (29 Ago 2020)

....


----------



## asiqué (29 Ago 2020)

enfermera tiktoker dijo:


> Cuando voy a pescar no compro plomos, uso barra corrugada de la obra, con un agujero , la corto a trozos de 5cm y tengo 50 plomos de 80gr+- por lo que cuestan 4 plomos en una tienda de pesca



mi padre guardaba tuberias viejas de plomo en las obras cuando que quitaban, las aplanaba a martillazos y hacia el agujero


----------



## asiqué (29 Ago 2020)

Jorge de Burgos dijo:


> Casi noto el aroma a alcanfor desde aquí...
> 
> No soy capaz de imaginarte de otra forma en ese salón que no sea muerto de inanición en el sofá, por una llamada a emergencias de los vecinos tras varios días de olor.



no huele mal por que he tirado todos los muebles, me han dicho que parece la sala de Mr. Bean


----------



## asiqué (29 Ago 2020)

Georgia Hale dijo:


> Mi padre en todas las lámparas de la casa apaga la mitad de las luces, mitad encendidas, mitad apagadas, no falla. Cuando mi madre se pone a coser se tiran los trastos a la cabeza, la verdad es que mi casa por la noche es la penumbra.....Aunque eso sí mi padre es una bellísima persona, pero le gusta la oscuridad



tecnicas anteriores a las bombillas de bajo consumo y led, me acabo de mudar y en la sala habia una lampara ochentera con 12 bombillas mezcladas de 40w, decir 500w para iluminar una sala normalita  yo quite la lampara y puse un casquillo con una bombilla de 60w cegasa III que cuando encuentre la caja donde estan guardadas pondre una led de 8w


----------



## asiqué (29 Ago 2020)

en este hilo se mezcla todo, yo aporto una idea de ahorro; para ahorrar agua, gas y tiempo lo que hago es regular la caldera, tengo 2 posiciones marcadas en la ruleta de la temperatura, una de invierno y otra de verano, asi al abrir el grifo lo pongo a tope en la zona caliente y no tengo que mezclar con frio. No malgastas gas calentando el agua a tope para luego regular con frio en el grifo,y quemas menos la caldera


----------



## singladura (29 Ago 2020)

Con alzeimer... no recordaba su nombre pero era inútil intentar que comprendiera que para que el móvil funcionase se tenía que cargar la batería. Iba y lo desenchufaba. No se acordaba apenas de nada pero siempre estaba ahí ahí.... Cortaba el agua si te duchabas en casa, y colgaba el teléfono cuando llamabas para algo más que para decir lo mínimo imprescindible, cerraba las luces contínuamente, el agua igual, quitando bombillas de las lámparas con varias para no gastar tanto etc...
Encontrar pilas o baterías vivas en la casa era cosa del CSi


----------



## calzonazos (29 Ago 2020)

Asco dan estos ratas, yo he sido muy tacaño y he llegado a la conclusion que no vale la pena, hoy he comido pato por 12 euros en un restaurante, hace años hubiera comido una manzana y una bolsa de patatas fritas porque 12 euros es un dineral, en este hilo hay mucho que va de austero ( valiente gilipollez para definirse como rata) y es mas tacaño que el tilo gilito


----------



## antonio estrada (29 Ago 2020)

Yo he tenido reuniones en hall de hotel. Quedas con alguien, te sientas en una butaca, charlas lo que sea, te piras.


----------



## pandiella (29 Ago 2020)

asiqué dijo:


> no huele mal por que he tirado todos los muebles, me han dicho que parece la sala de Mr. Bean



y con silla de invitados


----------



## asiqué (29 Ago 2020)

ahora vivo solo, no hay discusion con la temperatura! lo de las marcas es facil de hacer


----------



## Apolodoro (29 Ago 2020)

Mítico hilo.


----------



## asiqué (29 Ago 2020)

pandiella dijo:


> y con silla de invitados



maximo confort para mis invitados


----------



## Esflinter (29 Ago 2020)

Legionella. El agua del termo siempre por encima de 70 grados


----------



## oscar135 (29 Ago 2020)

Dicen que el hambre crea carácter y que este tarda hasta 3 generaciones en cambiar.

Mis suegros:
4 bombillas de las antiguas en el salón de 60 w. Las cambio por unas de led que entre las 4 no llegan ni a lo que consumía una de las antiguas y van ellos y desenroscan 2 por que como dan más luz las nuevas tienen la sensación de que están gastando más que antes


----------



## oscar135 (29 Ago 2020)

Una locura o colmo del ahorro que he visto este verano en un chiringuito de playa en Malaga:

Entro al servicio y veo a un pavo lavándose las manos con el agua que salía del urinario de esos de mear de pié. 
Se abrochó el pantalón , apretó para que saldría el agua (por cierto, salía teñida de azul) y luego se secó las manos con papel y a comer...


----------



## Hombredepaja (29 Ago 2020)

Tener el termo siempre a 70º me parece un exceso, con subirlo a esa temperatura una vez al mes debería ser suficiente.


----------



## asiqué (29 Ago 2020)

una caldera tiene riesgo de legionela? no almacena agua entiendo que no, me equivoco?


----------



## pepeleches (29 Ago 2020)

Yo comprendo los abuelos que tienen el chip integrado de no gastar. Recordemos que hubo un momento cuando ellos era niños o jóvenes que no había para comer, sensación que nosotros no hemos tenido. O vieron llegar a su vida (como nosotros vimos llegar internet) 'lujos' como la electricidad o el teléfono, que eran carísimos a un nivel que hoy no podemos imaginar. 

Aún así, problema suyo que no han sabido adaptarse a nuevas realidades. Eso va con la persona, pero por desgracia hay demasiada gente que no es capaz de percibir que la vida ha cambiado completamente. 

Es cierto que la línea que separa un lonchafinista y un rata está muy difusa. Es más, un lonchafinista que no necesita serlo y que lo hace por definición puede que sea un rata con una conducta aprendida. 

Yo soy muy poco gastador, cosa que no se parece mucho a ser lonchafinista. Tengo muy interiorizado que (por ejemplo) comprarse un coche es un gasto enorme y que además no produce una safisfacción continua (solo en el momento de comprarlo) cuando el pago sí que lo arrastras durante tiempo, por lo que tiro de coches de segunda mano que tradicionalmente me han constado muy poco dinero. 

O no concibo en unas vacaciones gastarme mucho en un hotel, por ejemplo. Al final me gusta patear, no ir al hotel más que para dormir. Y mientras esté limpio poco más me importa, no afecta a mi calidad de vida. 

Quizás lo que he aprendido con los años es saber valorar (aumentas tu autonococimiento y el control económico...) en qué gastarte la pasta y en qué no. Estar pendiente de aquello que te aporta (y te merece la pena gastar...) y aquello de lo que puedes prescindir sin que te reste. 

Y eso es muy particular. Quizás, fijándome, lo que creo que puede pasar es que mucha gente no se hace esas preguntas. Están los que gastan sin mirar, y los que están pendientes del céntimo constantemente, lo cual es muy cansado. De los primeros, recuerdo antes de la anterior crisis gente con buenos ingresos que simplemente por tener más aumentaba su gasto hasta en champú, por decirlo de alguna forma. Luego vienen las vacas flacas....y joer, te tienes que arrepentir mucho de haber tirado durante años el dinero en cosas que no te han aportado, cuando un buen colchón hubiera hecho la caída mucho más suave.


----------



## asiqué (30 Ago 2020)

ahora mismo mi dormitorio es un nido de rata, tirare asi un tiempo hasta que termine la obra que la hago yo poco a poco, ahora vivo con el minimo basico, el papel de pared marron no ayuda, si una chortina ve semejante habitaculo sale corriendo


edito: los agujeros blancos del suelo son de meter espuma bajo la tarima para quitar chirridos


----------



## DVD1975 (30 Ago 2020)

Una cosa es ahorrador y otro es rata y jeta de los últimos conozco a varios te engañan 1 o 2 veces a la 3 huyó como la peste.


----------



## Guanotopía (30 Ago 2020)

asiqué dijo:


> me he mudado y con 4 cosas que habia por el piso de los años 80 tengo un salon lonchafinista montado, necesito mas? pues no, pero un mueble y un sofa tendre que poner, aunque no se cuando, este salon minimalista retro me ha costado 0e , la tv con 11 años y el ventilador son mios,
> Ver archivo adjunto 415771



Esa mesa la tienen mis viegos, la odio, en todo lo que tenga espejo o cristal se nota mucho más el polvo.


asiqué dijo:


> ahora mismo mi dormitorio es un nido de rata, tirare asi un tiempo hasta que termine la obra que la hago yo poco a poco, ahora vivo con el minimo basico, el papel de pared marron no ayuda, si una chortina ve semejante habitaculo sale corriendo
> Ver archivo adjunto 416918
> 
> edito: los agujeros blancos del suelo son de meter espuma bajo la tarima para quitar chirridos



Tu salón y habitación no son lonchafinistas, son minimalistas de diseño soviético. 

Supongo que te da igual, pero podrías hacer infinidad de cosas gratuitas para que dejara de parecer amueblada con el economato del partido.

La pared de tu habitación pide a gritos algo que disimule ese papel de estraza, estantes, espejos y cuadros los ves cualquier día en la basura, pero siendo joven tampoco te costaría conseguir algún poster publicitario o pedirlo en un cine.

El conseguir unas alfombras a precio derribo tampoco sería difícil, gratis ya es más complicado.


----------



## asiqué (30 Ago 2020)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Esa mesa la tienen mis viegos, la odio, en todo lo que tenga espejo o cristal se nota mucho más el polvo.
> 
> Tu salón y habitación no son lonchafinistas, son minimalistas de diseño soviético.
> 
> ...



esta asi mientras voy reformando el piso poco a poco, siempre lo he hecho asi, aun asi soy muy fan de comprar cosas de segunda mano, en el anterior piso compre casi regaladas varias cosas que parecian nuevas. Tengo pendiente actualizar los cables de todo el piso, quitar papeles y pintar, poner suelo laminado (ya he reparado la tarima vieja para usarla de base) todo eso son trabajos faciles que como mejor se ejecutan es con el piso vacio, por eso esta en plan mininalista sovietico, me ha gustado tu definion. La gracia es enseñarlo asi, con lo minimo e imprescindible. Por estar dos o tres meses asi no pasa nada


la bombilla con 1 casquillo si es sovietico


----------



## Galvani (31 Ago 2020)

asiqué dijo:


> me he mudado y con 4 cosas que habia por el piso de los años 80 tengo un salon lonchafinista montado, necesito mas? pues no, pero un mueble y un sofa tendre que poner, aunque no se cuando, este salon minimalista retro me ha costado 0e , la tv con 11 años y el ventilador son mios,
> Ver archivo adjunto 415771



Eso no es minimalista; es un salón a medio completar con muebles que parecen recogidos en el punto limpio joder.


----------



## Galvani (31 Ago 2020)

oscar135 dijo:


> Dicen que el hambre crea carácter y que este tarda hasta 3 generaciones en cambiar.
> 
> Mis suegros:
> 4 bombillas de las antiguas en el salón de 60 w. Las cambio por unas de led que entre las 4 no llegan ni a lo que consumía una de las antiguas y van ellos y desenroscan 2 por que como dan más luz las nuevas tienen la sensación de que están gastando más que antes



El hambre crea miseria. Ni carácter ni nada. Sólo crea cosas malas. Se muy bien lo que dices; gente a la que dices que una bombilla Led gasta 10 veces menos que las de siempre y no les entra en la cabeza. Les parece que alumbran menos o que el precio de la bombilla es alto. (Claro, pero si es decente la amortizas de sobra) 

Tienen una lámpara con 3 o 4 casquillos de esas antiguas y con bombillas de 60 porque queda bonito... Y al final acaban dejando una. Después tienen productos en el banco de toda la vida donde les roban, factura de luz donde les roban etc. Se puede ser rata y tonto a la vez. 

Y llegamos otra vez a la conclusión... ¿A partir de qué dinero merece la pena ser Lonchafinista? Porque siendo currito no te retiras ahorrando. Si yo supiese que ahorrando como una cabrón e invirtiendo me retiraba en unos años lo hacía ya pero veo que eso es imposible. Es más, veo que lo que pudiese perder invirtiendo me arruinaría.


----------



## patroclus (31 Ago 2020)

sinosuke dijo:


> Pero el agujero a la barra se lo hace ustec o vienen ya hechos y solo hace falta cortar la barra??
> 
> 
> Que estoy harto de perder plomos cuando se me engancha la línea (uso para fondo los de 90 grms. o si hay mucha corriente los de 120 grms.).....y me sale cada plomo a 1 euro (y eso que el de la tienda me hace precio, me deja los de 120 a mismo precio que los de 90 , 1 euro plomo).
> ...



Tengo un amigo que compra el plomo en ferreterias que estan al lado de los muelles pesqueros y compra plomo para redes de barcos que me dice que vale muy barato. Una vez en casa lo funde y lo mete en moldes y ya tiene ahí plomo para años.


----------



## wireless1980 (31 Ago 2020)

patroclus dijo:


> Tengo un amigo que compra el plomo en ferreterias que estan al lado de los muelles pesqueros y compra plomo para redes de barcos que me dice que vale muy barato. Una vez en casa lo funde y lo mete en moldes y ya tiene ahí plomo para años.



Y le sale a cuenta con la energia necesaria para ese proceso?


----------



## sinosuke (31 Ago 2020)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Y le sale a cuenta con la energia necesaria para ese proceso?




Además de eso, también el estar respirando los vapores cuando se funde el plomo......No creo que sea muy sano.

Vi gente que utilizaba bujías usadas como plomos y también un señor mayor que usaba guijarros, a los que previamente les había hecho un agujerito con el taladro (menuda paciencia).....

























Un blog dónde explica cómo hacer los "plomos ecológicos" con piedras



VARIOS









.


----------



## kokod (31 Ago 2020)

sinosuke dijo:


> Además de eso, también el estar respirando los vapores cuando se funde el plomo......No creo que sea muy sano.
> 
> Vi gente que utilizaba bujías usadas como plomos y también un señor mayor que usaba guijarros, a los que previamente les había hecho un agujerito con el taladro (menuda paciencia).....
> 
> ...



Gracias por la información a mi me encanta pescar, soy más de ir a rompiente a por Sargos así que más que plomo lo que gasto es en corchos.


----------



## patroclus (31 Ago 2020)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Y le sale a cuenta con la energia necesaria para ese proceso?



Tiene un fundidor eléctrico para plomo. El plomo se funde a 450ºC, no es mucha temperatura. El oro funde a 1000º. 
Le pregunté y me dijo que el fundidor le costó sobre 150 euros. Yo la verdad no se que energía gasta pero me dijo que poca. Él es electricista así que de eso sabrá porque yo no se del tema. Me parece que me dijo, no le presté mucha atención, que el kilo de plomo le costaba 3 euros y que compró 10 kilos y que con eso tenía para años.


----------



## sinosuke (31 Ago 2020)

kokod dijo:


> Gracias por la información a mi me encanta pescar, soy más de ir a rompiente a por Sargos así que más que plomo lo que gasto es en corchos.




Yo también pesco a veces con flotador. 
Precisamente no hace mucho recibí un pedido de aliexpress de flotadores de espuma con porta luminoso (suelo ir a pescar de noche o al amanecer). Me salieron 5 flotadores de 30 grms. por 3,28 euros (con envío incluido.Llegaron en 3 semanas)










Pongo enlace por si interesa


€2.31 35% de DESCUENTO|5 unids/set noche brillante pesca flotante brillante palo de luz flotadores de pesca iluminación tubos flotadores flotabilidad golpeando duro cola de pesca|Flotador de pesca| - AliExpress


----------



## asiqué (31 Ago 2020)

Galvani dijo:


> Eso no es minimalista; es un salón a medio completar con muebles que parecen recogidos en el punto limpio joder.



los que venian con la casa… confort ochentero


----------



## megamax (31 Ago 2020)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Yo tengo una excel así, y hace como dos años que me apunto todos los gastos. No llego al extremo de apuntar los cafés, pero me apunto casi todo.
> 
> Lo hice porque me daba cuenta que llegaba a final de mes y me lo había gastado todo y no sabí en que.
> 
> ...



Es que el excel es de primero de lonchafinismo... evidentemente no los cafés pero si los grandes gastos mensuales y anuales.

A mi me gusta saber, a grandes rasgos, en que estoy gastando y tengo un objetivo de ahorro que intento cumplir (si no lo cumplo puntualmente no me enfado)


----------



## El Patron (31 Ago 2020)

Yo tengo una lanchita pequeña (5 metros) para ir a pescar y a nadar. Pues desde hace mas de 6 años el embudo que uso para llenarle el deposito con la gasolina que llevo en garrafas hasta el barco es una botella de friegasuelos con el culo cortado. Amigos mios se rien de mi embudo y hasta se han ofrecido a regalarme uno pero me niego. Ese embudo casero ya es un simbolo de mi lonchafinismo. Jejejeje


----------



## pamplinero (1 Sep 2020)

Lo del plomo, cuando menos lo manipules (y mas todavia si lo calientes y lo manejas liquido) mas te lo agredecera tu salud.


----------



## Fany Pelopaja (9 Sep 2020)

Pues no se yo, haber comprado acciones del San, telefónica, Bbva hace 10 años frente a banco paco.


----------



## Manero (9 Sep 2020)

La persona más rata que he conocido fué una vecina de mis padres en mi época de niñez/adolescencia. Era una mujer ya mayor por entonces, soltera y sin hijos, que llegaba al extremo de ducharse siempre con agua fria para no gastar el gas o limpiarse con papel de periódico después de ir al baño para ahorrarse el papel higiénico.

Y su piso era minimalista al máximo, en el comedor sólo tenía una silla y mesa plegables de camping, y una caja grande que utilizaba como base donde poner la TV. Del techo colgaba un cable con una bombilla puesta, nada de lámparas.

Cuando murió ya os podéis imaginar la fiesta que organizaron todos sus sobrinos por la cantidad de dinero que les cayó del cielo, tanto a sobrinos que se preocupaban en vida por ella (los menos) como aquellos que llevaban años sin tan siquiera visitarla. Porque una vida tan lonchafinista para una persona que siempre tuvo trabajo y que vive sola tantos años da para ahorrar y mucho.


----------



## pamplinero (9 Sep 2020)

Si te limpias el culo con periodicos, se te mancha el culo de tinta. Es un consejo.


----------



## Caramierda hijoputa (9 Sep 2020)

asiqué dijo:


> ahora mismo mi dormitorio es un nido de rata, tirare asi un tiempo hasta que termine la obra que la hago yo poco a poco, ahora vivo con el minimo basico, el papel de pared marron no ayuda, si una chortina ve semejante habitaculo sale corriendo
> Ver archivo adjunto 416918
> 
> edito: los agujeros blancos del suelo son de meter espuma bajo la tarima para quitar chirridos



ostia tio, parece la guardia de ED GEIN


----------



## PocoTú (9 Sep 2020)

Galvani dijo:


> El hambre crea miseria. Ni carácter ni nada. Sólo crea cosas malas. Se muy bien lo que dices; gente a la que dices que una bombilla Led gasta 10 veces menos que las de siempre y no les entra en la cabeza. Les parece que alumbran menos o que el precio de la bombilla es alto. (Claro, pero si es decente la amortizas de sobra)
> 
> Tienen una lámpara con 3 o 4 casquillos de esas antiguas y con bombillas de 60 porque queda bonito... Y al final acaban dejando una. Después tienen productos en el banco de toda la vida donde les roban, factura de luz donde les roban etc. Se puede ser rata y tonto a la vez.
> 
> Y llegamos otra vez a la conclusión... ¿A partir de qué dinero merece la pena ser Lonchafinista? Porque siendo currito no te retiras ahorrando. Si yo supiese que ahorrando como una cabrón e invirtiendo me retiraba en unos años lo hacía ya pero veo que eso es imposible. Es más, veo que lo que pudiese perder invirtiendo me arruinaría.



Vale la pena reservar controlando el gasto. Uno pierde la inquietud por los imprevistos, incluso si no los tuvo en cuenta.


----------



## Esflinter (10 Sep 2020)

Lo que tu digas, cuñao analfabeto


----------



## gordofóbico (11 Sep 2020)

Pues no sé si son historias de ratas o sentido común... no es por el ahorro de €, que será casi nulo, es por aprovechar y no malgastar recursos

papel albal, me ha durado un rollo 8 años, aparte de usarlo sólo lo básico, si lo que envolvía no dejaba rastro, se vuelve a doblar y se vuelve a reutilizar
lo típico de llenar el cubo de la fregona con agua de la ducha hasta que se caliente, luego se usa para el váter
en las comidas ponerte siempre al lado de mujeres o gente a dieta, siempre van a dejar las patatas fritas o algo donde rascar más papeo 
no he tenido móvil hasta este año, me han regalado un nokia de hace 20 años, y pago al mes 3,50€
acumular todo lo posible en el fregadero, hay que limpiar la cantidad justa, no puede ser que aún te quede la esponja espumosa y ya no haya nada más que lavar
en invierno dejarse barba para pasar menos frío


----------



## 시켈 ! (12 Abr 2021)

Algo que me dejó alucinada en casa de una amiga:

Su padre estaba merendando en el salón y cuando fue a tomar *una infusión cogió el sobrecito CON LAS MANOS , lo estrujó y luego lo chupó para aprovechar el líquido, como quien chupa la cabeza de las gambas.*
Le pringaban las manos y encima ni tenía a mano una servilleta con vistas a lo que iba a pasar. Ahí el tío con las manos llenas de manzanilla dispuesto a secárselas ¿con los pantalones o con el sofá? (le di un trozo de papel de cocina) .
Qué guarrada, mira que yo aprovecho todo, pero nunca había visto eso....


----------



## asiqué (12 Abr 2021)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Algo que me dejó alucinada en casa de una amiga:
> 
> Su padre estaba merendando en el salón y cuando fue a tomar *una infusión cogió el sobrecito CON LAS MANOS , lo estrujó y luego lo chupó para aprovechar el líquido, como quien chupa la cabeza de las gambas.*
> Le pringaban las manos y encima ni tenía a mano una servilleta con vistas a lo que iba a pasar. Ahí el tío con las manos llenas de manzanilla dispuesto a secárselas ¿con los pantalones o con el sofá? (le di un trozo de papel de cocina) .
> Qué guarrada, mira que yo aprovecho todo, pero nunca había visto eso....



lo de las infusiones me ha pasado quedarme muy pocas y reciclar. 2 bolsitas usadas hacen casi 1 te normal. No las chupo eh? el truco mio es aplastarlas con la cucharilla contra el borde


----------



## 시켈 ! (12 Abr 2021)

sinosuke dijo:


> Me has hecho recordar que la forma más fácil de poner de mal humor a mi abuela era, al recoger la mesa tras la comida, tirar los trozos de pan pequeños que sobraban a la basura.
> "El pan no se tiraaaa!". Y cogía una bolsa para guardar esos trozos de pan y dárselos a Menganita "que tiene gallinas"....
> 
> 
> ...




Y en esa época comer pan blanco era un LUJO. Me contaba mi abuela cómo transportaban en el tren la harina blanca y pan blanco como si fueran cocaína.

Desde luego que quedaron obsesionados con el pan, he visto a gente comer con pan incluso: aceitunas, langostinos, espárragos y todo lo que te imagines.


----------



## 시켈 ! (12 Abr 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> lo de las infusiones me ha pasado quedarme muy pocas y reciclar. 2 bolsitas usadas hacen casi 1 te normal. No las chupo eh? el truco mio es aplastarlas con la cucharilla contra el borde



Alguna vez lo he hecho para hacer dar más sabor a un te: hacer el nuevo + aprovechar la bolsita anterior(fue una época en la que tomaba te en vez de café). Pero estrujar la bolsita como hizo ese señor me parece el colmo, además de una guarrada para hacerlo sentado en el sofá.


----------



## asiqué (12 Abr 2021)

gordofóbico dijo:


> Pues no sé si son historias de ratas o sentido común... no es por el ahorro de €, que será casi nulo, es por aprovechar y no malgastar recursos
> 
> papel albal, me ha durado un rollo 8 años, aparte de usarlo sólo lo básico, si lo que envolvía no dejaba rastro, se vuelve a doblar y se vuelve a reutilizar
> lo típico de llenar el cubo de la fregona con agua de la ducha hasta que se caliente, luego se usa para el váter
> ...



con el albal que apenas uso hago lo mismo, como no tiro mierdas al suelo, cuando abro el bocata pliego el albal y puede volverse a usar. En las comidas familiares yo me sentaba junto a mi prima pija por el mismo motivo.


----------



## 시켈 ! (13 Abr 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> esta asi mientras voy reformando el piso poco a poco, siempre lo he hecho asi, aun asi soy muy fan de comprar cosas de segunda mano, en el anterior piso compre casi regaladas varias cosas que parecian nuevas. Tengo pendiente actualizar los cables de todo el piso, quitar papeles y pintar, poner suelo laminado (ya he reparado la tarima vieja para usarla de base) todo eso son trabajos faciles que como mejor se ejecutan es con el piso vacio, por eso esta en plan mininalista sovietico, me ha gustado tu definion. La gracia es enseñarlo asi, con lo minimo e imprescindible. Por estar dos o tres meses asi no pasa nada
> Ver archivo adjunto 417565
> 
> la bombilla con 1 casquillo si es sovietico



Hombre, hay mil formas de hacer lámparas con material reciclado. 

En el pueblo se rompió una lámpara y puse una pantalla hecha con una cesta de mimbre vieja, colgada al gancho del techo con hilo de esos transparente. Cambia mucho el techo con eso.


----------



## asiqué (13 Abr 2021)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Alguna vez lo he hecho para hacer dar más sabor a un te: hacer el nuevo + aprovechar la bolsita anterior(fue una época en la que tomaba te en vez de café). Pero estrujar la bolsita como hizo ese señor me parece el colmo, además de una guarrada para hacerlo sentado en el sofá.



puedes reciclar 2 bolsitas distintas para hacer mezcla, como manzanilla y tila


----------



## 시켈 ! (13 Abr 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> con el albal que apenas uso hago lo mismo, como no tiro mierdas al suelo, cuando abro el bocata pliego el albal y puede volverse a usar. En las comidas familiares yo me sentaba junto a mi prima pija por el mismo motivo.



Ostras, yo a eso no llego.
Sí que reciclo el film transparente si está muy limpio , pero no para comida sino para ponerlo en los cartuchos de silicona/masilla debajo del aplicador enroscado. Así no se seca (bueno, la silicona se seca igualmente un poco pero solo el borde del tapòn)

Mi abuela reciclaba el albal tropecientas veces ¡y* LAVABA EL FILM TRANSPARENTE si se había manchado*! veías los trozos de film colgados para secarse y todo.


----------



## asiqué (13 Abr 2021)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Hombre, hay mil formas de hacer lámparas con material reciclado.
> 
> En el pueblo se rompió una lámpara y puse una pantalla hecha con una cesta de mimbre vieja, colgada al gancho del techo con hilo de esos transparente. Cambia mucho el techo con eso.



al final he puesto una lampara que iba a ir a la basura en una obra solo la limpie bien


----------



## 시켈 ! (13 Abr 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> al final he puesto una lampara que iba a ir a la basura en una obra solo la limpie bien
> Ver archivo adjunto 625979



Aaah, eso es otra cosa. Mucho mejor.

Yo llegué a poner como lámpara hasta eso que venden en los chinos para sentarse en el wc (lo compré para sentarse pero no encajaba bien en el wc), porque era de tela del mismo color que la pared y con forma redondeada ideal para hacer de pantalla.  Con el tiempo puse otra cosa, pero así estuvo una temporada.
Bueno, es que hay cosas que ni puedo contar, porque son muy "llamativas"...


----------



## asiqué (13 Abr 2021)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Ostras, yo a eso no llego.
> Sí que reciclo el film transparente si está muy limpio , pero no para comida sino para ponerlo en los cartuchos de silicona/masilla debajo del aplicador enroscado. Así no se seca (bueno, la silicona se seca igualmente un poco pero solo el borde del tapòn)
> 
> Mi abuela reciclaba el albal tropecientas veces ¡y* LAVABA EL FILM TRANSPARENTE si se había manchado*! veías los trozos de film colgados para secarse y todo.



mi abuela unas navidades frego unas copas desechables y se volvieron a usar al de un tiempo en otra reunion


----------



## asiqué (13 Abr 2021)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Aaah, eso es otra cosa. Mucho mejor.
> 
> Yo llegué a poner como lámpara hasta eso que venden en los chinos para sentarse en el wc (lo compré para sentarse pero no encajaba bien en el wc), porque era de tela del mismo color que la pared y con forma redondeada ideal para hacer de pantalla.  Con el tiempo puse otra cosa, pero así estuvo una temporada.
> Bueno, es que hay cosas que ni puedo contar, porque son muy "llamativas"...



a mi me han puesto verde hoy por reformar el salon por 4 duros en un hilo… yo lo cuento y me da igual lo que opine nadie… suelo pensar que puede ayudar a alguien


----------



## 시켈 ! (13 Abr 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> mi abuela unas navidades frego unas copas desechables y se volvieron a usar al de un tiempo en otra reunion



Mi abuela fregaba LOS PALILLOS de los pinchos porque "no se chupaban" , y por supuesto los vasos de plástico, que no entendía que se comprasen para tirarlos.


----------



## 시켈 ! (13 Abr 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> a mi me han puesto verde hoy por reformar el salon por 4 duros en un hilo… yo lo cuento y me da igual lo que opine nadie…



Pues ha quedado bien, estilo moderno.
El mío es más "Paco" porque los muebles que tengo son reciclados o regalados de estilo mucho más viejo. Y yo tengo cuadros, espejos, etc...soy menos minimalista. Me la sudan las modas.

¿Dónde está el hilo de la reforma? no recuerdo si lo he visto...


----------



## asiqué (13 Abr 2021)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Pues ha quedado bien, estilo moderno.
> El mío es más "Paco" porque los muebles que tengo son reciclados o regalados de estilo mucho más viejo. Y yo tengo cuadros, espejos, etc...soy menos minimalista. Me la sudan las modas.
> 
> ¿Dónde está el hilo de la reforma? no recuerdo si lo he visto...











HE REFORMADO LA SALA y AHORA LA HABITACIÓN


El antes y después de la reforma de la sala, pasando de la paco sala típica de los 80 a algo actual de manera lonchafinista; menos la electricidad que arregle poniendo todos los cables nuevos en todo el piso y no se como calcularlo a nivel de sala, detallo mas o menos me ha costado la reforma...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (13 Abr 2021)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Algo que me dejó alucinada en casa de una amiga:
> 
> Su padre estaba merendando en el salón y cuando fue a tomar *una infusión cogió el sobrecito CON LAS MANOS , lo estrujó y luego lo chupó para aprovechar el líquido, como quien chupa la cabeza de las gambas.*
> Le pringaban las manos y encima ni tenía a mano una servilleta con vistas a lo que iba a pasar. Ahí el tío con las manos llenas de manzanilla dispuesto a secárselas ¿con los pantalones o con el sofá? (le di un trozo de papel de cocina) .
> Qué guarrada, mira que yo aprovecho todo, pero nunca había visto eso....



Mi prima contó un día que reutilizaba las bolsas de te. 
No sé por qué cojones.


----------



## 시켈 ! (13 Abr 2021)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Mi prima contó un día que reutilizaba las bolsas de te.
> No sé por qué cojones.



Me sigue pareciendo menos cutre que estrujar y chupar la bolsita.


----------



## zapp (13 Abr 2021)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Mi abuela fregaba LOS PALILLOS de los pinchos porque "no se chupaban" , y por supuesto los vasos de plástico, que no entendía que se comprasen para tirarlos.



Y las pajitas de plástico y luego salían planas y con sabor a mistol 
Lose-lose


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## asiqué (13 Abr 2021)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Pues ha quedado bien, estilo moderno.
> El mío es más "Paco" porque los muebles que tengo son reciclados o regalados de estilo mucho más viejo. Y yo tengo cuadros, espejos, etc...soy menos minimalista. Me la sudan las modas.
> 
> ¿Dónde está el hilo de la reforma? no recuerdo si lo he visto...



yo tengo la "suerte" que por trabajo puedo pillar cosas que van a la basura, solo me llevo cosas raras o llamativas por que si no llenaría de cacharros la casa… el peon que hace los vaciados suele estar encantado de que me lleve cosas sobre todo si son grandes y pesadas


----------



## asiqué (13 Abr 2021)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Mi prima contó un día que reutilizaba las bolsas de te.
> No sé por qué cojones.



yo lo he hecho cuando veo que quedan pocas, una semana santa en un pueblo de la siberia castellana no hubo mas narices que reciclarlas, el ultimo te fueron 4 bolsitas ya usadas… si se habian usado 1 ves tenia media etiqueta, si se habia usado 2 veces solo tenia el hilillo . Cuando el lunes abrio la tienda ya compre una caja.


----------



## Effetá (13 Abr 2021)

Pero qué majos y apañaos que sois, de verdad.

Yo he reutilizado las bolsitas de una marca que es cara (cara para ser una infusión) y no voy a reponer inmediatamente. Unas de regaliz de yogitea . De hecho las compré tres veces, regalé una caja, y no he vuelto a comprar. Y otras que me regalaron de marca de belleza que no voy a comprar, evidentemente. Entonces, como tienen un sabor muy pronunciado, a regaliz y jengibre, con tanto palito y cortecita, cuando me la tomo, repito mezclando con la duermebien normal del súper, que tiene sabor que congenia, y multiplica el sabor, porque le da picorcillo que se mantiene, muy rico.

El albal, cuando ha servido para tapar un bol de puré de verdura, o cualquier cosa que ni manche ni deje aroma, pues también. Y, si no, para ponerlo en la encimera para las mondas de verduras, etc, cuando guisas. Y luego envuelto, a la basura. También sirve, hecho una bola, como sustituto del estropajo metálico para fregar los fondos de sartenes y cazuelas.

Las servilletas que sólo están sucias del uso normal (o sea, no si han servido para limpiarse de comer gambas cocidas), o el papel de cocina que ha limpiado con vinagre una encimera, un cristal, etc los uso apelotonados para limpiar cada dos o tres días el fondo del cubo de fregona. Me da coraje el lodillo que se va haciendo, no sé si es el suelo nuevo de la cocina que es cerámico imitando a madera y se va desgastando con la bayeta de la fregona, pero antes no pasaba tan a menudo.

Me apunto al hilo de Asiqué

Hoy he seguido un consejo que dio alguien. He puesto a cocer verdura para un puré y he incluido las hojas de la coliflor, que va por otro lado. En lugar de tirarlas. 
No soporto tirar la porreta verde de las cebolletas. La sofrío igual


----------



## cuasi-pepito (13 Abr 2021)

Yo me puse tienda campaña en invierno para dormir ya que se calentaba enseguida con una estufa de aire. Hablo de localidad a 1250 metros de altura.


----------



## asiqué (13 Abr 2021)

Effetá dijo:


> Pero qué majos y apañaos que sois, de verdad.
> 
> Yo he reutilizado las bolsitas de una marca que es cara (cara para ser una infusión) y no voy a reponer inmediatamente. Unas de regaliz de yogitea . De hecho las compré tres veces, regalé una caja, y no he vuelto a comprar. Y otras que me regalaron de marca de belleza que no voy a comprar, evidentemente. Entonces, como tienen un sabor muy pronunciado, a regaliz y jengibre, con tanto palito y cortecita, cuando me la tomo, repito mezclando con la duermebien normal del súper, que tiene sabor que congenia, y multiplica el sabor, porque le da picorcillo que se mantiene, muy rico.
> 
> ...



yo tomo una infusión de regaliz de pompour, no recuerdo el precio pero similar al precio del te de la misma marca, ¿1,20€? por si te animas a probar.
El tronco del brócoli yo lo pelo y corto en rodajas y se hierve junto las ramas, esta igual de bueno.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (13 Abr 2021)

guarda las cascaras de las pipas con sal para echarlas en el water para quitar la costra esa que sale de cal y mierda ..


----------



## 시켈 ! (13 Abr 2021)

Mirad: hace tiempo había fabricado en el pueblo un mini-ventilador CON LO QUE TENÍA A MANO, sin comprar ni un solo material: 
El ventilador de un PC de sobremesa que iba a tirar, una fuente de alimentación de un móvil antiguo, un interruptor guardado que había quitado a ni recuerdo qué aparato , la rejilla del de ventilador del PC por un lado y POR EL OTRO LADO...*¡el plástico del rollo de alambre de jardín! *  
Primero lo puse con un pie para que se sujetase en la mesa junto al ordenador portátil, pegando la carcasa metálica de un minialtavoz como "pie". Luego lo acoplé a una pinza para colgarlo pero dejando el pie para tener ambos usos. 

De la que quité el cortador para usar solo el plástico, me pareció útil *ese metal como colgador para el trapo de secar la bañera*. Dicho y hecho: pegado en la pared con silicona* y resulta que sujeta mejor las toallas o trapos que los colgadores normales. 
*(silicona y cola caliente siempre lo tengo en casa y hasta lo llevo al pueblo, eso no cuenta como "comprado" para la ocasión) 

Pues bien: ahora una vez acabado otro rollo de alambre he cogido eso mismo con total premeditación para usarlo como "protector" para el purificador que hice con un extractor y un filtro HEPA + lo metálico para colgar a secarse discretamente el trapo de limpieza junto al WC. 

Eso sí: el resultado es un poema, de todo menos bonito.* CUTRE, CUTRÍSIMO. Pero funciona.*


----------



## 시켈 ! (13 Abr 2021)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> guarda las cascaras de las pipas con sal para echarlas en el water para quitar la costra esa que sale de cal y mierda ..





Pero eso flota y se va fatal por la tubería.


----------



## 시켈 ! (13 Abr 2021)

¿Y qué me decís de las bragas viejas usadas como mini-trapos? 

Yo limpio poco los cristales, las uso más para temas de bricolaje, limpiar herramientas y así en vez de lavarlo se tira el "trapito".

Las bragas de mia abuela sí que eran buenas para eso, eran enormes.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (13 Abr 2021)

시켈 ! dijo:


> ¿Y qué me decís de las bragas viejas usadas como mini-trapos?
> 
> Yo limpio poco los cristales, las uso más para temas de bricolaje, limpiar herramientas y así en vez de lavarlo se tira el "trapito".
> 
> Las bragas de mia abuela sí que eran buenas para eso, eran enormes.




pues vendelas , hay gente que compra bragas usadas. en japon hacen furor..


----------



## 시켈 ! (13 Abr 2021)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> pues vendelas , hay gente que compra bragas usadas. en japon hacen furor..



Me refiero a bragas viejas con goma o tejido gastado, pero lavadas.


----------



## PocoTú (13 Abr 2021)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> pues vendelas , hay gente que compra bragas usadas. en japon hacen furor..



Al haber pocas...


----------



## Effetá (13 Abr 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> yo tomo una infusión de regaliz de pompour, no recuerdo el precio pero similar al precio del te de la misma marca, ¿1,20€? por si te animas a probar.
> El tronco del brócoli yo lo pelo y corto en rodajas y se hierve junto las ramas, esta igual de bueno.



Sí, creo que es la Duermebien. Para dormir no es, pero sí parece relajante. O es relajante el hecho de tomar el líquido hirviendo, poquito a poquito. Tiene regaliz. Siempre la tengo. En la oficina también, mi compañero compraba unas rosquillas de anís y estaban buenísimas mojadas en ese agua.

Poleo, anises, regaliz y menta están muy buenos mezclados. Para mí.

Pues sí, sí, eras tú, Asiqué, quien contaste lo de las coles. Cuando diste tu receta estupenda del brócoli al horno. para evitar carbohidratos por la diabetes, creo.
El tronco de la coliflor no lo puse para dejarla esta vez al vapor entera, con zanahorias y el brécol. me gustan las tres cosas juntas, ver el color.


----------



## Effetá (13 Abr 2021)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Mirad: hace tiempo había fabricado en el pueblo un mini-ventilador CON LO QUE TENÍA A MANO, sin comprar ni un solo material:
> El ventilador de un PC de sobremesa que iba a tirar, una fuente de alimentación de un móvil antiguo, un interruptor guardado que había quitado a ni recuerdo qué aparato , la rejilla del de ventilador del PC por un lado y POR EL OTRO LADO...*¡el plástico del rollo de alambre de jardín! *
> Primero lo puse con un pie para que se sujetase en la mesa junto al ordenador portátil, pegando la carcasa metálica de un minialtavoz como "pie". Luego lo acoplé a una pinza para colgarlo pero dejando el pie para tener ambos usos.
> 
> ...



Qué tía, de verdad. Sólo se me ocurre decir: Jobar. Y "cómo puedo vivir yo sin saber hacer la o con un canuto".


----------



## 시켈 ! (14 Abr 2021)

Reciclaje: 

Las mascarillas antes de tirarlas las aprovecho para limpiar el polvo al coche por la parte de dentro. Atrapa muy bien el polvo y no te manchas la mano (FPP2)


----------



## calzonazos (15 Abr 2021)

KITT dijo:


> Eso lo hago yo también, y cuando daban bolsas de plástico también cogía siempre de más para la basura normal. Es más, peso la fruta fuera de la bolsa para no pagar a x € el kg por la bolsa de mierda.
> 
> No es sólo ahorro, es una forma de luchar o hacer activismo contra un Estado (gobierne quien gobierne) que te roba y te quita todo para dárselo a los extranjeros y a ti no te deja ni las putas míseras migajas de mierda para poder hacer una vida.
> 
> ...



Una puta rata justificando lo rata que es


----------



## calzonazos (15 Abr 2021)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Este invierno dormi 1 mes en una tienda campaña dentro del piso para aprovechar la calefaccion de aire.



Subnormal rata y luego se extraña que le dejara su novia, el muy subnormal encima termina con antidepresivos te dejo POR RATA PUTO MONGUER


----------



## cuasi-pepito (15 Abr 2021)

calzonazos dijo:


> Subnormal rata y luego se extraña que le dejara su novia, el muy subnormal encima termina con antidepresivos te dejo POR RATA PUTO MONGUER



Menos mal que era ahorrador , no de esas maneras claro, que si no ahora estoy sin un chavo.

Gracias por tus excelsas palabras.


----------



## calzonazos (15 Abr 2021)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Menos mal que era ahorrador , no de esas maneras claro, que si no ahora estoy sin un chavo.
> 
> Gracias por tus excelsas palabras.



La diferencia es que moriras el mas rico del cementerio pero AMARGADO Y SOLO jajajajaja


----------



## cuasi-pepito (15 Abr 2021)

calzonazos dijo:


> La diferencia es que moriras el mas rico del cementerio pero AMARGADO Y SOLO jajajajaja




Todos moriremos solos...y no me amargaré que para eso Calopez mantendrá el foro, para que nos entretengamos...entre el foro y algún vídeo de youtube me valdrá....los no vacunados no podremos salir de casa.

Ay que malo es usted que me quiere hacer rabiar y chinchar... 8) 8)


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (17 Sep 2021)

Recupero este hilo mítico que inspiró el subforo de Consumo Responsable... (o como yo lo llamo, No-consumo de Ratas).


----------



## asiqué (17 Sep 2021)

casi nada, es del 2008.


----------



## asiqué (17 Sep 2021)

Antes de conocer la gran palabra lonchafinista yo hablaba de frugalidad. Naci con ella de serie.
Hace mucho que tengo este texto guardado y aunque ya lo he puesto en algun sitio lo pongo aqui.

lonchafinismo (frugalidad) vs rata;
El rata es aquel que es capaz de privarse incluso de necesidades y comodidades basicas solo por el hecho de ver aumentada su cuenta corriente en el banco. El rata no sale de casa porque gasta dinero, no enciende la calefaccion de su casa en pleno invierno porque el gas esta caro, no se va de vacaciones porque cuesta dinero,…

Por decirlo de algun modo dire que el rata lleva a cabo el ahorro absurdo y la persona LONCHAFINISTA el ahorro inteligente.
Una de las trampas de la sociedad de consumo es medir la valia por la cantidad de bienes que posees: cuantas mas posesiones tienes, mas exitoso eres. Como una persona lonchafinista no basa su felicidad en acumular cosas, los demas piensan que es una persona pobre.

Sin embargo, ser lonchafinista no significa vivir en la escasez. No se trata de privarnos de todo. De hecho, la persona que adopta voluntariamente el lonchafinismo no nota que le falten cosas. La razon es porque siente que vive bien con lo que tiene. Esto es debido a que no se crea falsas necesidades y no se deja convencer por medios o propaganda.


----------



## asiqué (17 Sep 2021)

Compre una mampara de ducha de aluminio y metacrilato en perfecto estado por 20€, gaste otros 5 en materiales para su instalacion.
Una nueva serian 300 o 400€



hace unas semanas compre por 40€ un mueble tipo columna de 2 metros, quite el bide y lo puse en ese sitio, el mueble parecia nuevo, no tenia ni una marca pese a tener a ojo mio 10 años




Esto lo pongo para poner lo que para mi son las bases de un buen lonchafinista, comprar usado en buen estado y hacer las cosas por uno mismo.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (17 Sep 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> Compre una mampara de ducha de aluminio y metacrilato en perfecto estado por 20€, gaste otros 5 en materiales para su instalacion.
> Una nueva serian 300 o 400€
> Ver archivo adjunto 778074
> 
> ...



Tan lonchafinista eres que ni te molestas en poner acentos.


----------



## asiqué (17 Sep 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Tan lonchafinista eres que ni te molestas en poner acentos.



nunca lo hago si escribo con el movil, tengo una app de teclado extra grande que esta en ingles, para poder usar el muñon que me queda como dedo gordo tras un accidente


----------



## Paddy McAloon (17 Sep 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> nunca lo hago si escribo con el movil, tengo una app de teclado extra grande que esta en ingles, para poder usar el muñon que me queda como dedo gordo tras un accidente



¡No me jodas! ¿Te volaron el dedo con una recortada? Lo digo por tu avatar.


----------



## Misosofos (17 Sep 2021)

Hilo mítico. Buen hallazgo arqueológico.


----------



## asiqué (17 Sep 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¡No me jodas! ¿Te volaron el dedo con una recortada? Lo digo por tu avatar.



espero que tengas estomago!
ya son famosas el en foro mis fotos del dedo cortado





Quiza la recortada habria sido mejor


----------



## larios357 (17 Sep 2021)

Veole dijo:


> ¿Qué es lo más "rata" que has hecho/visto hacer? - ForoCoches
> 
> En ese hilo se cuentan historias de gente rata, pero rata rata de verdad. Lo único es que la mayoría de historias son de gente joven o muy joven, y es que no tener un duro es la excusa perfecta para algunos que tratan de hacer su vida a costa de otros (que tampoco tienen un duro).
> 
> ...



Pues no es ninguna tontería, gente que no tiene un duro pues es más entendible a que gente que tiene dinero viva como miserables, esos que se morían y tenían pasta para vivir bien toda su puta familia y luego todo para el estado.
Casos de ricos que viven como pobres no tengo ninguno conocido, colegas que sabes que tienen pasta y hacen guarradas pues si, esos al final acabas por no quedar.


----------



## Petruska (17 Sep 2021)

Todas las historias de este hilo me parecen de un CUTRE que tira de espaldas. Solo se vive una vez, estimados miserables, no merece la pena ser tan rata para al final no salir nunca de pobre.


----------



## machote hispano (18 Sep 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> espero que tengas estomago!
> ya son famosas el en foro mis fotos del dedo cortado
> Ver archivo adjunto 778093
> Ver archivo adjunto 778094
> ...



He oído de productos para no morderse las uñas...




Edit. Si quita el bidé ¿cómo va a...? Vale, pregunta tonta. No responda.


----------



## csainz (18 Sep 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> Compre una mampara de ducha de aluminio y metacrilato en perfecto estado por 20€, gaste otros 5 en materiales para su instalacion.
> Una nueva serian 300 o 400€
> Ver archivo adjunto 778074
> 
> ...



Yo pregunte precios de una mampara de aluminio con cristal templado de casi 1.80m y me cobraban de 450 a 500e y el montador era una diva que te da cita para 3 semanas. La vi en el catálogo, la busque por Internet y por 260e me la monté yo mismo. Solo hay que pedir la medida que te cuadre con los 4cm de compensación, y si no te llega compras la superior y cortas con una sierra metal el aluminio que se hace como nada.


----------



## asiqué (18 Sep 2021)

csainz dijo:


> Yo pregunte precios de una mampara de aluminio con cristal templado de casi 1.80m y me cobraban de 450 a 500e y el montador era una diva que te da cita para 3 semanas. La vi en el catálogo, la busque por Internet y por 260e me la monté yo mismo. Solo hay que pedir la medida que te cuadre con los 4cm de compensación, y si no te llega compras la superior y cortas con una sierra metal el aluminio que se hace como nada.



eso es lonchafinismo, lo haces por tu cuentan y ahorras pasta. 
Tambien sabes como lo has hecho y que no te han engañado


----------



## sinosuke (18 Sep 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> espero que tengas estomago!
> ya son famosas el en foro mis fotos del dedo cortado
> 
> 
> Quiza la recortada habria sido mejor





Cabronazo pon spoilers!!! Que estaba con el café con leche y casi lo _gomito_ encima del teclado......

Por cierto creo que en el baño tienes los mismos sanitarios noventeros que yo....los roca serie atlanta...al menos el color rosa cursi es el mismo (ya estaban cuando compré el zulo) 


.


----------



## Effetá (18 Sep 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> espero que tengas estomago!
> ya son famosas el en foro mis fotos del dedo cortado
> Ver archivo adjunto 778093
> Ver archivo adjunto 778094
> ...




Ay pobrecito


----------



## asiqué (18 Sep 2021)

sinosuke dijo:


> Cabronazo pon spoilers!!! Que estaba con el café con leche y casi lo _gomito_ encima del teclado......
> 
> Por cierto creo que en el baño tienes los mismos sanitarios noventeros que yo....los roca serie atlanta...al menos el color rosa cursi es el mismo (ya estaban cuando compré el zulo)
> 
> ...



no se el modelo, pero si el rosa ese es el mismo.
El dia que quite la bañera (si la quito) quitare lo demas.
Donde este el blanco que se quite eso.


----------



## sinosuke (18 Sep 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> no se el modelo, pero si el rosa ese es el mismo.
> El dia que quite la bañera (si la quito) quitare lo demas.
> Donde este el blanco que se quite eso.




Ya. Lo mismo tengo pensado en un futuro. Iba a cambiar el bidé para hacer más sitio...pero es que es un inventazo.

Por cierto, la tapa del wc de esa serie de roca cuesta una pasta. 
Tapa original roca wc atlanta color _rosa ilusión_ (manda webs el nombre) , aprox. 90 eurazos. 
Tapa otra marca pero compatible, aprox. 60 euros (que menudo clavo también)


De momento aguanto con el baño en color "rosa ilusión".....


.


----------



## asiqué (18 Sep 2021)

sinosuke dijo:


> Ya. Lo mismo tengo pensado en un futuro. Iba a cambiar el bidé para hacer más sitio...pero es que es un inventazo.
> 
> Por cierto, la tapa del wc de esa serie de roca cuesta una pasta.
> Tapa original roca wc atlanta color _rosa ilusión_ (manda webs el nombre) , aprox. 90 eurazos.
> ...



estamos en la misma situacion.
Aguanto tal cual esta. Cierto es que la señora que vivio aqui antes que yo tenia todo en perfecto estado.
Yo quite el bide, no lo he usado en el año que llevo en el piso principalmente por que estaba en un hueco muy reducido donde yo que mido 190 no entraba.
Prefiero ademas una ducha rapida, si es para limpiar la herramienta con la alcachofa de la ducha en un plis esta listo.


----------



## Pericoloso (18 Sep 2021)

Pequeño aporte. Tomarse un té, despacito. Hervir por segunda vez con la misma bolsita (esto los chinos lo llevan al límite con la tetera infinita) y volver a disfrutar. La segunda hervida es la que tiene verdadera sustancia. Después se abre la bolsa con los restos de hojas picadas y se abonan las macetas de casa (sabiendo lo que es cada cosa, el té verde es alcalino y el negro es ácido, hay plantas que gustan uno u otro).


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (18 Sep 2021)

Pericoloso dijo:


> Pequeño aporte. Tomarse un té, despacito. Hervir por segunda vez con la misma bolsita (esto los chinos lo llevan al límite con la tetera infinita) y volver a disfrutar. La segunda hervida es la que tiene verdadera sustancia. Después se abre la bolsa con los restos de hojas picadas y se abonan las macetas de casa (sabiendo lo que es cada cosa, el té verde es alcalino y el negro es ácido, hay plantas que gustan uno u otro).



pues es pasarse de listo echar restos de hojas te a las plantas...les salen hongos..


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (15 Dic 2021)

Resucito este hilo mítico...


----------



## Domyos35 (15 Dic 2021)

Pero poner trucos de ahorro lonchafinistas


----------



## Discolo (16 Dic 2021)

Pues uno que conozco va su trastero a buscar los regalos de navidad, cosas poco usadas y estan criando polvo. Jerseys y abrigos poco usados de hace 10 o 15 años atras lavadora y a funcionar


----------



## Paddy McAloon (16 Dic 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> Yo quite el bide, no lo he usado en el año que llevo en el piso principalmente por que estaba en un hueco muy reducido donde yo que mido 190 no entraba.



¿1,90m de culo?


----------



## asiqué (16 Dic 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿1,90m de culo?



1,90 con sus piernas largas que no entraban en el hueco


----------



## GranReserva (16 Dic 2021)

Tuve una novia que cuando iba a hacer la compra al alcampo rellenaba hasta el borde los botes que iba a comprar de champú, gel, detergente líquido y todo lo que llevase tapón que se podía abrir.
Cuando íbamos a tomar algo sacaba una bolsa del bolso y guardaba el vaso, algún plato pequeño o el cenicero si la gustaba.


----------



## InKilinaTor (16 Dic 2021)

GranReserva dijo:


> Tuve una novia que cuando iba a hacer la compra al alcampo rellenaba hasta el borde los botes que iba a comprar de champú, gel, detergente líquido y todo lo que llevase tapón que se podía abrir.
> Cuando íbamos a tomar algo sacaba una bolsa del bolso y guardaba el vaso, algún plato pequeño o el cenicero si la gustaba.



Y la dejaste?

Expulsado de consumo responsable


----------



## InKilinaTor (16 Dic 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> estamos en la misma situacion.
> Aguanto tal cual esta. Cierto es que la señora que vivio aqui antes que yo tenia todo en perfecto estado.
> Yo quite el bide, no lo he usado en el año que llevo en el piso principalmente por que estaba en un hueco muy reducido donde yo que mido 190 no entraba.
> Prefiero ademas una ducha rapida, si es para limpiar la herramienta con la alcachofa de la ducha en un plis esta listo.



En casos de urgencia, una "amiga" iba al baño , tiraba de la cisterna y con el agua que caía se limpiaba el potorro.

Yo aprendí y a veces me lavo los huevos y culete, cuando no hay posibilidad de ducha.


----------



## oscar135 (16 Dic 2021)

sinosuke dijo:


> Ya. Lo mismo tengo pensado en un futuro. Iba a cambiar el bidé para hacer más sitio...pero es que es un inventazo.
> 
> Por cierto, la tapa del wc de esa serie de roca cuesta una pasta.
> Tapa original roca wc atlanta color _rosa ilusión_ (manda webs el nombre) , aprox. 90 eurazos.
> ...



Los sanitarios entran prácticamente en todos los seguros de hogar y cuando digo sanitarios incluyo sus accesorios.
Por lo que el cambio de la tapa del retrete por rotura entra.


----------



## GranReserva (16 Dic 2021)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Y la dejaste?
> 
> Expulsado de consumo responsable



Me dejó ella por un pijazo gilipollas con el que duró 1 telediario. Sé que luego estuvo con un sargento y ya la perdí la pista.
¿Expulsado por qué?


----------



## jorobachov (16 Dic 2021)

Tengo un amigo que come su propia caca , pero solo la de la primera digestión. Dice que comer es contaminante y poco feminista y que biba podemos


----------



## asiqué (16 Dic 2021)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> En casos de urgencia, una "amiga" iba al baño , tiraba de la cisterna y con el agua que caía se limpiaba el potorro.
> 
> Yo aprendí y a veces me lavo los huevos y culete, cuando no hay posibilidad de ducha.



si solo quieres lavarte la "herramienta" descuelgas la alcachofa y te enchufas agua en el asunto. 
Pero bueno, en sitios ajenos como soy alto puedo usar el lavabo .


----------



## jorobachov (16 Dic 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> si solo quieres lavarte la "herramienta" descuelgas la alcachofa y te enchufas agua en el asunto.
> Pero bueno, en sitios ajenos como soy alto puedo usar el lavabo .



Y si pillas un cepillo de dientes ajeno también , te repasas el esmegma


----------



## 시켈 ! (17 Dic 2021)

Ya tengo abierta una bombilla led que empezaba a parpadear. No veo ningún punto fundido pero a ver si un rato lo miro mejor.
Bombillas de un euro, pero si se pueden reparar, mucho mejor (estoy con el móvil, puse el vídeo en otro hilo)


----------



## euriborfree (17 Dic 2021)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Ya tengo abierta una bombilla led que empezaba a parpadear. No veo ningún punto fundido pero a ver si un rato lo miro mejor.
> Bombillas de un euro, pero si se pueden reparar, mucho mejor (estoy con el móvil, puse el vídeo en otro hilo)



Eso es un condensador en el alimentador que llevan escondido en la base

echale un vistazo a este video, es facil de arreglar


----------



## damnit (17 Dic 2021)

jorobachov dijo:


> Y si pillas un cepillo de dientes ajeno también , te repasas el esmegma



Brutal, me has arrancado una carcajada de buena mañana


----------



## 시켈 ! (17 Dic 2021)

euriborfree dijo:


> Eso es un condensador en el alimentador que llevan escondido en la base
> 
> echale un vistazo a este video, es facil de arreglar



Demasiado follón para una bombilla de un euro. Cuando reuna varias ya veré qué hago, si compro o no un voltímetro, para empezar (el que tenía lo dejé en el pueblo y creen que el gilipollas de mi cuñado lo tiró a la basura junto con otras cosas que tiró a lo bruto sin mirar lo que tiraba)


----------



## 시켈 ! (17 Dic 2021)

Diferencia entre "lonchafinistas/ratas" y la gente "normal" (así se consideran ellos):

Acabo de hacer OTRA transferencia a mi familia porque uno de mis hermanos ya se ha ventilado entero su sueldo de media jornada de 500 euros +extra + pensión de mi padre de 1.000 euros+extra + supuestos y desconocidos ingresos de una mini "empresa" que tiene con un socio para el que encima puso como avales a mis padres.

Yo cobrando también por media jornada y NADA MÁS, acabo de ingresar 200 euros para que puedan pagar un recibo porque no tienen ni 150 euros en el banco.

Pero claro, yo soy una "cutre" desmontando bombillas por si se pueden arreglar fácilmente.


----------



## asiqué (17 Dic 2021)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Diferencia entre "lonchafinistas/ratas" y la gente "normal" (así se consideran ellos):
> 
> Acabo de hacer OTRA transferencia a mi familia porque uno de mis hermanos ya se ha ventilado entero su sueldo de media jornada de 500 euros +extra + pensión de mi padre de 1.000 euros+extra + supuestos y desconocidos ingresos de una mini "empresa" que tiene con un socio para el que encima puso como avales a mis padres.
> 
> ...



sin que querer ofender.
Esa gente que no se administra bien y pide ayuda cada 2 x 3 nunca aprenden la leccion si continuamente estas salvandoles el culo.
Querer arreglar algo por tus medios no es nada avergonzante, es mas, para mi es algo bueno.
Esas bombillas tiendn un condensador con un liquido dentro que se va secando, una vez seco fallan.


----------



## euriborfree (17 Dic 2021)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Demasiado follón para una bombilla de un euro. Cuando reuna varias ya veré qué hago, si compro o no un voltímetro, para empezar (el que tenía lo dejé en el pueblo y creen que el gilipollas de mi cuñado lo tiró a la basura junto con otras cosas que tiró a lo bruto sin mirar lo que tiraba)



Si te salen por solo 1€ (¿donde las compras a ese precio?) no te merece la pena la reparacion, porque el condensador de respuesto te puede costar medio euro, dependiendo de las caracteristicas y de la tienda. Si encima no tienes las herramientas entonces lo mas que puedes hacer es guardar alguna bombilla cuyo driver haya cascado por si te falla otra en la que se funda un led y puedas cambiarle la placa donde van los led de una a otra


----------



## 시켈 ! (17 Dic 2021)

euriborfree dijo:


> Si te salen por solo 1€ (¿donde las compras a ese precio?) no te merece la pena la reparacion, porque el condensador de respuesto te puede costar medio euro, dependiendo de las caracteristicas y de la tienda. Si encima no tienes las herramientas entonces lo mas que puedes hacer es guardar alguna bombilla cuyo driver haya cascado por si te falla otra en la que se funda un led y puedas cambiarle la placa donde van los led de una a otra



Las compro en bricodepôt cuando estan de oferta.

Edito. Son estas:
Diall E27 warm white​9.7W =60W​806 lm​1 euro cada bombilla.​




Bombillas LED E27 | Bombillas LED


Bombillas Led E27 a precios increíbles. Todo para tu Hogar en Bricodepot y siempre con los mejores precios. ✅ Entra y descubre nuestras ofertas. ⇨⇨⇨




www.bricodepot.es


----------



## euriborfree (19 Dic 2021)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Las compro en bricodepôt cuando estan de oferta.
> 
> Edito. Son estas:
> Diall E27 warm white​9.7W =60W​806 lm​1 euro cada bombilla.​
> ...



Pues ya que estamos, te recomiendo la de vidrio con filamento led, esas no llevan driver, el filamento led se alimenta directo a los 220 y las pocas que tengo en uso estan rindiendo muy bien, aunque sean un poco mas caras creo que se compensa con su durabilidad.




Hace poco las tuvieron de oferta en Carrefour, de la propia marca blanca, un pack de 2 por 2.89€ asi que se pueden conseguir por un precio inferior a los 2€ que muestra la web de bricodepot.

Eso si, no creo que este tipo de bombilla se pueda reparar, hay que romper el vidrio para llegar a su interior, lo que si he visto son los filamentos a la venta en aliexpress, supongo que para gente que hace bricolaje


----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Dic 2021)

euriborfree dijo:


> Pues ya que estamos, te recomiendo la de vidrio con filamento led, esas no llevan driver, el filamento led se alimenta directo a los 220 y las pocas que tengo en uso estan rindiendo muy bien, aunque sean un poco mas caras creo que se compensa con su durabilidad.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 875252
> 
> ...



Justo ayer estuve allí comprando masilla. Las vi pero cogí solo de las más baratas de 1 euro. 

Probaré a comprar una cuando vuelva.


Se supone que tienen garantía de x años incluso las de 1 euro. Voy a guardar la caja y el tiquet y tener el humor de ir a reclamar cuando se funda una antes del plazo.


----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Dic 2021)

Otro ejemplo de ¿rata?
Lo que hago con la caja de tomate frito cuando se acaba: salvo que sean huevos fritos , meto la comida en el bote a vaciar (una vez cortado con tijeras) para aprovechar mejor los restos de tomate. 
Por ejemplo: meto macarrones y los remuevo bien dentro de la caja para que se impregnen en el tomate que queda en la caja.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (4 Ene 2022)

Creo que lo conté alguna vez.

Unos compañeros de trabajo de un familiar encargaron en una imprenta unos tacos de recibos de un lavadero de coches ficticio, y creo recordar que también algún restaurante y ese tipo de cosas. Así luego pasaban gastos cuando tenían que hacer viajes de empresa. Esto fue hace décadas, no sé yo si hoy colaría.

Otra que me contó este familiar era de compañeros que tenían que viajar a zonas de costa. Pues para desayunar, salían del hotel donde estaban, se iban en pantalón corto y chanclas a algún hotel de playa, entraban en el comedor como un turista más y se ponían hasta arriba de todo. Luego volvían a su hotel y se vestían ya de traje, y a currar.


----------



## perrosno (4 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Justo ayer estuve allí comprando masilla. Las vi pero cogí solo de las más baratas de 1 euro.
> 
> Probaré a comprar una cuando vuelva.
> 
> ...



Yo los guardo todos los que tienen garantía, pero luego se rompe justo lo del ticket que no encuentro por ninguna parte. No falla.


----------



## perrosno (4 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Otro ejemplo de ¿rata?
> Lo que hago con la caja de tomate frito cuando se acaba: salvo que sean huevos fritos , meto la comida en el bote a vaciar (una vez cortado con tijeras) para aprovechar mejor los restos de tomate.
> Por ejemplo: meto macarrones y los remuevo bien dentro de la caja para que se impregnen en el tomate que queda en la caja.



Lo mismo, pero lo saco con una cuchara o cuchillo de punta curva. Lo de meter alimentos dentro lo veo mas lio.


----------



## perrosno (4 Ene 2022)

Llevo mas de 15 años haciendo eso, se lo oí a un compañero de trabajo que lo usaba también para regar las plantas. Hasta que sale agua caliente en la planta de arriba se llena el cubo que son unos 12-15l.
A cubo diario, ni se la de m³ que habré aprovechado. Pero muchos muchos litros de agua. 
Luego lo reparto en otro por el peso y al inodoro que va.

Otra cosa que llevo haciendo años es al calentar la leche para el desayuno o lo que sea, apago el fuego 1-2 minutos antes, el calor de la placa lo conserva y ya no consume energía.

Otra mas, todos los restos orgánicos que son madera, como cascaras de cualquier fruto seco, en vez de tirarlos a la basura, los almaceno en un recipiente, cuando enciendo la chimenea, allí que van, queman y dan fuego un rato. 

Con el agua de la lluvia que sale del tejado, tengo un depósito y lo uso para regar la finca. Son miles de litros al año desaprovechados.

Tengo mas, por hoy ya es suficiente.


----------



## asiqué (4 Ene 2022)

Es miserable pero se de quien lo hacia… y funciono alguna vez

ir a la zona de objetos perdidos del CC o de la parada del metro, y decir que si han traido un paraguas negro con mango madera (el 90% de paraguas son asi) que perdiste hace 2 o 3 dias.
Si hay alguno que han dejado en ese plazo te lo llevas.
Si no pues nada, te despides y a lo tuyo.
Puedes salvarte de un chaparron.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (4 Ene 2022)

Dormir en el coche si vas de vacaciones 3 o 4 días.

Eso le jode mucho a las tías.

Pagas un mínimo de 50 euros noche por meramente dormir....esos 150-200 o más te los puedes ahorrar.

Cagar en un bar, mear en cualquier lado, el café de la mañana te sale más barato. Te mueves más y haces más ejercicio. Y si te informas tienes piscinas municipales para ducharte por 1,5 la entrada..o directamente no te lavas en 3 días que no te vas a morir.


----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Lo mismo, pero lo saco con una cuchara o cuchillo de punta curva. Lo de meter alimentos dentro lo veo mas lio.



Ese es el paso previo. Lo saco con cuchara, pero sigue quedando tomate en la caja, y si se trata de macarrones no cuesta nada meter unos cuantos y que se "manchen" con el tomate que queda.


----------



## asiqué (4 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Ese es el paso previo. Lo saco con cuchara, pero sigue quedando tomate en la caja, y si se trata de macarrones no cuesta nada meter unos cuantos y que se "manchen" con el tomate que queda.



con el tomate hay que meter un poco de agua de cocerlos. Ese agua ayuda a engordar la salsa


----------



## perrosno (4 Ene 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Dormir en el coche si vas de vacaciones 3 o 4 días.
> 
> Eso le jode mucho a las tías.
> 
> ...



Busca los aseos de un gym o polideportivo, mas rata que eso imposipla nano.


----------



## Pizti (4 Ene 2022)

josemazgz dijo:


> Mi suegro, bancario recién jubilado, tenía un compañero. Éste cobra casi 3.000 netos y su mujer otros tantos al ser funcionaria grupo A.
> 
> Pues ahora, con 60 años, tiene la posibilidad de jubilarse anticipadamente eso sí, perdiendo parte del sueldo, pero no mucho. Pues prefiere trabajar 5 años más para seguir cobrando en total 6.000 € en vez de 5.000 y poco.
> 
> Tienen todo pagado, no tienen hijos, y jamás sale a tomar un café. Su única afición es coger setas "porque es gratis". Al enterarse de que muchos municipios van a empezar a cobrar por ello, puso el grito en el cielo.



Edito: el compañero de tu suegro no es rata, sino gilipollas, de los que no saben qué hacer con su tiempo libre

tan difícil es poner "un compañero de mi suegro, que trabajaba en el banco..." si no es por tu aclaración un poco más abajo, me cagaba en tu puto suegro


----------



## cuasi-pepito (4 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Busca los aseos de un gym o polideportivo, mas rata que eso imposipla nano.



Eso hago para estancias mas largas.

Haces deporte y sales hecho un pincel...ren Benidorm me sacaba bono dr la piscina municipal , con sauna, y tras lavativa con cafecito de máquina, afeitadito...no gastas ni en gel que hay gratis....hasta secador si tienes pelo corto y te secas rapido en secamanos.

Parece que te hayas alojado en un 5 estrellas

Lo que mas malome sabe del tema covid pass es lo de las piscinas municipales.


----------



## Knish77 (4 Ene 2022)

Un colega mío se quejó el año pasado de que le cobrarán 4€ por una copa de champán en nochebuena, y para esta se trajo una lata de cerveza de su casa.

Un rato después estaba con una copa de cerveza en la mano, supongo que se la pidió al camarero.

También va al gimnasio, supongo que porque levantar pesas es lo único que puede hacer manteniendo el puño cerrado.


----------



## Rossi (4 Ene 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Es miserable pero se de quien lo hacia… y funciono alguna vez
> 
> ir a la zona de objetos perdidos del CC o de la parada del metro, y decir que si han traido un paraguas negro con mango madera (el 90% de paraguas son asi) que perdiste hace 2 o 3 dias.
> Si hay alguno que han dejado en ese plazo te lo llevas.
> ...



También valdría con un cargador blanco de Samsung


----------



## t_chip (4 Ene 2022)

Veole dijo:


> ¿Qué es lo más "rata" que has hecho/visto hacer? - ForoCoches
> 
> En ese hilo se cuentan historias de gente rata, pero rata rata de verdad. Lo único es que la mayoría de historias son de gente joven o muy joven, y es que no tener un duro es la excusa perfecta para algunos que tratan de hacer su vida a costa de otros (que tampoco tienen un duro).
> 
> ...



!Niñato que nunca sudó para ganar nada, porque lo tuvo siempre todo regalado, criticando al que no derrocha!

!Piedras y truños de chino vais a comer, niñatos!

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CiudadanoDelMundo (4 Ene 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Dormir en el coche si vas de vacaciones 3 o 4 días.
> 
> Eso le jode mucho a las tías.
> 
> ...



Me has recordado mi juventud...


----------



## orbeo (4 Ene 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Creo que lo conté alguna vez.
> 
> Unos compañeros de trabajo de un familiar encargaron en una imprenta unos tacos de recibos de un lavadero de coches ficticio, y creo recordar que también algún restaurante y ese tipo de cosas. Así luego pasaban gastos cuando tenían que hacer viajes de empresa. Esto fue hace décadas, no sé yo si hoy colaría.
> 
> Otra que me contó este familiar era de compañeros que tenían que viajar a zonas de costa. Pues para desayunar, salían del hotel donde estaban, se iban en pantalón corto y chanclas a algún hotel de playa, entraban en el comedor como un turista más y se ponían hasta arriba de todo. Luego volvían a su hotel y se vestían ya de traje, y a currar.



Hace años yo encargué un cuño copiado de un bar. Con talonarios de facturas de los chinos pasaba tickets de comida ficticios varias veces por semana.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (4 Ene 2022)

orbeo dijo:


> Hace años yo encargué un cuño copiado de un bar. Con talonarios de facturas de los chinos pasaba tickets de comida ficticios varias veces por semana.



Espero que nunca a nadie se le ocurriera por casualidad buscar reseñas o algo de ese bar.


----------



## orbeo (4 Ene 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Espero que nunca a nadie se le ocurriera por casualidad buscar reseñas o algo de ese bar.



Que va, fue hace años y en aquella empresa era un cachondeo el tema de los gastos. Hasta que nos dieron cheque restaurante y se jodió el invento.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (4 Ene 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Es miserable pero se de quien lo hacia… y funciono alguna vez
> 
> ir a la zona de objetos perdidos del CC o de la parada del metro, y decir que si han traido un paraguas negro con mango madera (el 90% de paraguas son asi) que perdiste hace 2 o 3 dias.
> Si hay alguno que han dejado en ese plazo te lo llevas.
> ...



Eso lo hacíamos unos compañeros en la uni, así conseguimos libros y esas cosas, pero lógicamente no puedes estar yendo de continuo


----------



## Passenger (5 Ene 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> En casos de urgencia, una "amiga" iba al baño , tiraba de la cisterna y con el agua que caía se limpiaba el potorro.
> 
> Yo aprendí y a veces me lavo los huevos y culete, cuando no hay posibilidad de ducha.



Que ascazo mas grande me ha dado leerte. Puajjjjjjj


No sé si cuenta como lonchafinismo. 
Un amiguete, ir con otro a los puticlubs de traje y corbata y montar el numero del concejal y el asesor. Las putas se lo hacian gratis para q les arreglasen algunos papeles


----------



## InKilinaTor (5 Ene 2022)

Passenger dijo:


> Que ascazo mas grande me ha dado leerte. Puajjjjjjj
> 
> 
> No sé si cuenta como lonchafinismo.
> Un amiguete, ir con otro a los puticlubs de traje y corbata y montar el numero del concejal y el asesor. Las putas se lo hacian gratis para q les arreglasen algunos papeles



Conozco a más de uno que se pone el uniforme cuando va de pilinguis.

Alguno hasta jubilado.


----------



## DVD1975 (5 Ene 2022)

GranReserva dijo:


> Tuve una novia que cuando iba a hacer la compra al alcampo rellenaba hasta el borde los botes que iba a comprar de champú, gel, detergente líquido y todo lo que llevase tapón que se podía abrir.
> Cuando íbamos a tomar algo sacaba una bolsa del bolso y guardaba el vaso, algún plato pequeño o el cenicero si la gustaba.



Eso es robar asi vivo yo.


----------



## DVD1975 (5 Ene 2022)

Típico del que ha pasado mal en la infancia y ahorra como un loco.
El mejor truco para ahorrar en es que te lo paguen los demás jajaa


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (5 Ene 2022)

GranReserva dijo:


> Tuve una novia que cuando iba a hacer la compra al alcampo rellenaba hasta el borde los botes que iba a comprar de champú, gel, detergente líquido y todo lo que llevase tapón que se podía abrir.
> Cuando íbamos a tomar algo sacaba una bolsa del bolso y guardaba el vaso, algún plato pequeño o el cenicero si la gustaba.




Lo segundo es robar, lo primero casi…

La mia lo que hace es escoger el bote de lo que sea que venga más lleno.

Yo no robo cantidad, robo calidad, es decir, si vienen 6 kiwis en un platico, saco los pochos y lo relleno con los buenos, en general pillo varios contenedores de algo, dos o tres, de fresas, cerezas etc. Y paso los buenos todos a uno, que es el que compro, que luego los pochos los ponen abajo o algo.



InKilinaTor dijo:


> En casos de urgencia, una "amiga" iba al baño , tiraba de la cisterna y con el agua que caía se limpiaba el potorro.
> 
> Yo aprendí y a veces me lavo los huevos y culete, cuando no hay posibilidad de ducha.



Peazo cerda. Sería putísima, supongo. ¿Le comías el coño?




시켈 ! dijo:


> Diferencia entre "lonchafinistas/ratas" y la gente "normal" (así se consideran ellos):
> 
> Acabo de hacer OTRA transferencia a mi familia porque uno de mis hermanos ya se ha ventilado entero su sueldo de media jornada de 500 euros +extra + pensión de mi padre de 1.000 euros+extra + supuestos y desconocidos ingresos de una mini "empresa" que tiene con un socio para el que encima puso como avales a mis padres.
> 
> ...



Estas en una situación complicada, tóxica. Te toca hacer de hormiga para que lo aprovechen las cigarras. Supongo que llevarte a tus padres a tu casa no es una opción, de lo contrario se iban a cagar vivos tus hermanos. Que de todas formas ya se vana cagar cuando mueran tus padres.





시켈 ! dijo:


> Otro ejemplo de ¿rata?
> Lo que hago con la caja de tomate frito cuando se acaba: salvo que sean huevos fritos , meto la comida en el bote a vaciar (una vez cortado con tijeras) para aprovechar mejor los restos de tomate.
> Por ejemplo: meto macarrones y los remuevo bien dentro de la caja para que se impregnen en el tomate que queda en la caja.



Yo eso lo he hecho con el champú el otro día, cortar el bote para rebañar lo de abajo, he estado semanas con él, una vez abierto se ha secado y me ha dado una idea, para viajes largos, llevas el champú seco, y con un pellizquito te lavas el pelo.




Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Otra que me contó este familiar era de compañeros que tenían que viajar a zonas de costa. Pues para desayunar, salían del hotel donde estaban, se iban en pantalón corto y chanclas a algún hotel de playa, entraban en el comedor como un turista más y se ponían hasta arriba de todo. Luego volvían a su hotel y se vestían ya de traje, y a currar.



Pero en los desayunos bufé suelen pedir tus datos para que no se cuelen jetas.


----------



## asiqué (5 Ene 2022)

GranReserva dijo:


> Tuve una novia que cuando iba a hacer la compra al alcampo rellenaba hasta el borde los botes que iba a comprar de champú, gel, detergente líquido y todo lo que llevase tapón que se podía abrir.
> Cuando íbamos a tomar algo sacaba una bolsa del bolso y guardaba el vaso, algún plato pequeño o el cenicero si la gustaba.



no entiendo, lo rellenaba como? de otro bote del lineal echaba champu al que iba a pagar?


----------



## 시켈 ! (5 Ene 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Estas en una situación complicada, tóxica. Te toca hacer de hormiga para que lo aprovechen las cigarras. Supongo que llevarte a tus padres a tu casa no es una opción, de lo contrario se iban a cagar vivos tus hermanos. Que de todas formas ya se vana cagar cuando mueran tus padres.



No es una opción; vivo en un piso sin ascensor.

Aunque los tuviera en mi casa seguiría esa persona gestionando su dinero y mandando. Así fue siempre.



> Spoiler: Sigo en spoiler+quote
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 시켈 ! (5 Ene 2022)

GranReserva dijo:


> Tuve una novia que cuando iba a hacer la compra al alcampo rellenaba hasta el borde los botes que iba a comprar de champú, gel, detergente líquido y todo lo que llevase tapón que se podía abrir.
> Cuando íbamos a tomar algo sacaba una bolsa del bolso y guardaba el vaso, algún plato pequeño o el cenicero si la gustaba.



Eso no es lonchafinismo, es cutrez y robo.

Vaya papelón ponerse a rellenar botes en el super.
Y lo otro...típica costumbre española (en Chequia conocían a los españoles por eso, tanto que al llegar nuestro grupo a pasar 15 días, los bares del pueblo retiraron sus vasos y ceniceros bonitos y pusieron de los otros para que no los robasen).


----------



## singladura (5 Ene 2022)

Para
*시켈 !*

Que sepas que cuando no tengas más dinero ni trabajo que dar sin quedarte en la puta calle pasarán de ti como de la mierda y te vas a morir de pena cuando tengan que ejecutar el crédito impagado tirarán del aval dado por tus padres y adios a tu herencia.
Esto sucede así porque sólo atienden al dinero. Todo lo demás no importa. Es inútil que te preguntes por que. Estan donde esta el dinero. Si no hay no están.

El mundo esta lleno de personas que tienen que soportar estoicamente la familia que le tocó en suerte pero no tienen obligación alguna de empatizar, tener proximidad ni contacto.
En este caso lo mejor es buscarse el propio camino y no girar la vista atrás hasta que no quede más remedio, en público , con testigos y taquígrafos. Ni les pillará de nuevas esa actitud ni te podrán tirar nada en cara. A eso se llama: ponerlos en su lugar. Como para ellos no existe más tema que el dinero seguro que ya les han explicado bien como comportarse


----------



## 시켈 ! (5 Ene 2022)

singladura dijo:


> Para
> *시켈 !*
> 
> Que sepas que cuando no tengas más dinero ni trabajo que dar sin quedarte en la puta calle pasarán de ti como de la mierda y te vas a morir de pena cuando tengan que ejecutar el crédito impagado tirarán del aval dado por tus padres y adios a tu herencia.
> Esto sucede así porque sólo atienden al dinero. Todo lo demás no importa. Es inútil que te preguntes por que. Estan donde esta el dinero. Si no hay no están.





> Spoiler: Te contesto en spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## singladura (5 Ene 2022)

Lo mejor con diferencia es mirar hacia tu futuro.La historia de esa familia es la suya que terminará cuando acaben con sus recursos, de una u otra forma. Al final el modo va a ser lo de menos pero no va a ser bonito
La tuya la escribes tu


----------



## 시켈 ! (5 Ene 2022)

singladura dijo:


> Lo mejor con diferencia es mirar hacia tu futuro.La historia de esa familia es la suya que terminará cuando acaben con sus recursos, de una u otra forma. Al final el modo va a ser lo de menos pero no va a ser bonito
> La tuya la escribes tu





> Spoiler: sigo contestando aquí
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y añado mi hilo en el foro privado preguntando una DUDA LEGAL relacionada con todo eso: 



https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/se-puede-hacer-usufructo-para-vivienda-de-la-que-ya-se-es-avalista.1662904/


----------



## euriborfree (5 Ene 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Yo eso lo he hecho con el champú el otro día, cortar el bote para rebañar lo de abajo, he estado semanas con él, una vez abierto se ha secado y me ha dado una idea, para viajes largos, llevas el champú seco, y con un pellizquito te lavas el pelo.



Yo para eso directamente tiro de una pastilla de jabon, mucho mas practico que los geles


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (5 Ene 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> Yo para eso directamente tiro de una pastilla de jabon, mucho mas practico que los geles



Yo me ducho con jabón lagarto metido en una manopla para que dure más, pero el pelo…
¿no dicen que se jode o sale caspa o nosequé si usas jabón?

La verdad es que no los doy acabado, solo me doy un pase cada vez y tengo el pelo corto. Paro en varias casas pero, por ejemplo, ese que contaba, lo compré a finales del 2013, y lo acabo de acabar 8 años después, era de 700 ml.
Aquí en el pueblo se me acumulan de los que te dan o los que pillas en hoteles…


----------



## 시켈 ! (5 Ene 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> Yo para eso directamente tiro de una pastilla de jabon, mucho mas practico que los geles



El jabón normal de lavabo reseca mucho el pelo. Si lo tienes corto supongo que no importa, pero por ejemplo yo hasta usando champús suaves debo acabar con mascarilla , o se me enreda.


----------



## asiqué (5 Ene 2022)

Para gastar poco champu lo mejor es tener el pelo corto y conprar de marca pero barato, un buen sitio es el primaprix tienen los HS en formato grande




al precio del bote de 350 ml en otros sitios ahi compras el de 600ml y por poco mas el enorme de 900ml.
Son de Alemania o UK pero me la sopla eso en temas de drogueria, que se joda Greta


----------



## singladura (5 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Y añado mi hilo en el foro privado preguntando una DUDA LEGAL relacionada con todo eso:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/se-puede-hacer-usufructo-para-vivienda-de-la-que-ya-se-es-avalista.1662904/



Haces bien en venir al hilo del lonchafinismo porque las acciones de tus familiares apuntan en esa dirección. Como sospechas forman parte de una estrategia que es más común de lo que parece y eso significa que existe un itinerario clásico y previsible que los profesionales conocen. Ojalá la suerte acompañe a tus padres y a los tuyos pero para entendernos: no tienen un perfil que los haga clientes deseables
El único usufructo que se puede oponer al embargo de los avalistas por impago hipotecario una vez agotados los medios de pago del titular de la hipoteca es el legal y algunos (no todos) equiparan a ese usufructo legal el derecho de usufructo, uso o habitación sobre bienes del alimentante como pensión alimenticia.
Dicho en otras palabras: posteriormente a la constitución de la hipoteca y de la firma de los avales sólo se puede (que no quiere decir que así sea finalmente) conservar el uso del inmueble si un juez ha declarado su uso como parte de una pensión alimenticia de unos menores En ese caso para ejecutar la hipoteca y enajenar el inmueble se tiene que pedir autorización al juez, quien puede autorizarla o no
Ese tipo de usufructos se concede como parte de la pensión de alimentos de menores que tienen esa vivienda como domicilia habitual.


----------



## 시켈 ! (5 Ene 2022)

singladura dijo:


> Haces bien en venir al hilo del lonchafinismo porque las acciones de tus familiares apuntan en esa dirección. Como sospechas forman parte de una estrategia que es más común de lo que parece y eso significa que existe un itinerario clásico y previsible que los profesionales conocen. Ojalá la suerte acompañe a tus padres y a los tuyos pero para entendernos: no tienen un perfil que los haga clientes deseables
> El único usufructo que se puede oponer al embargo de los avalistas por impago hipotecario una vez agotados los medios de pago del titular de la hipoteca es el legal y algunos (no todos) equiparan a ese usufructo legal el derecho de usufructo, uso o habitación sobre bienes del alimentante como pensión alimenticia.
> Dicho en otras palabras: posteriormente a la constitución de la hipoteca y de la firma de los avales sólo se puede (que no quiere decir que así sea finalmente) conservar el uso del inmueble si un juez ha declarado su uso como parte de una pensión alimenticia de unos menores En ese caso para ejecutar la hipoteca y enajenar el inmueble se tiene que pedir autorización al juez, quien puede autorizarla o no
> Ese tipo de usufructos se concede como parte de la pensión de alimentos de menores que tienen esa vivienda como domicilia habitual.



Vamos, que hacerles legalmente usufructuarios no impediría que los echen en caso de embargo. 
Por cierto: de la casa de pueblo que ya donaron , la que consta como aval, de esa constan legalmente como usufructuarios. Pero no consta como vivienda habitual.

En fin, vaya panorama. 

GRACIAS por la respuesta.


----------



## singladura (5 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Vamos, que hacerles legalmente usufructuarios no impediría que los echen en caso de embargo.
> Por cierto: de la casa de pueblo que ya donaron , la que consta como aval, de esa constan legalmente como usufructuarios. Pero no consta como vivienda habitual.
> 
> En fin, vaya panorama.
> ...



Un buen abogado te podría ayudar. Te recomiendo que consultes uno


----------



## euriborfree (5 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> El jabón normal de lavabo reseca mucho el pelo. Si lo tienes corto supongo que no importa, pero por ejemplo yo hasta usando champús suaves debo acabar con mascarilla , o se me enreda.



Cada persona es un mundo, en mi caso tengo el pelo muy graso y hago mi propio jabon natural por lo que controlo cuanto reseca mi jabon en la formula.

Como mi pelo es muy graso me lo tengo que enjabonar 2 veces, la primera con mi propio jabon, que me sale muy barato y me desengrasa el pelo mucho mejor que los champus comerciales, una vez desengrasado el pelo puedo lavarme el pelo haciendo mucha espuma con muy poco champu, si no usara mi pastilla de jabon y pasara 2 o 3 dias sin lavarme el pelo tendria que enjabonarlo 3 veces con abundante champu.

Pero cuando me lo he lavado solo con mi pastilla de jabon natural me ha quedado bien limpio, aunque el tacto es diferente al que deja el champu, me queda un poco mas graso ya que hago el jabon con un 5% de sobreengrasado.

Mi pelo es corto por lo que no puedo valorar cosas como el brillo del pelo y demas factores que soleis valorar las mujeres.


----------



## 시켈 ! (5 Ene 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> Cada persona es un mundo, en mi caso tengo el pelo muy graso y hago mi propio jabon natural por lo que controlo cuanto reseca mi jabon en la formula.
> 
> Como mi pelo es muy graso me lo tengo que enjabonar 2 veces, la primera con mi propio jabon, que me sale muy barato y me desengrasa el pelo mucho mejor que los champus comerciales, una vez desengrasado el pelo puedo lavarme el pelo haciendo mucha espuma con muy poco champu, si no usara mi pastilla de jabon y pasara 2 o 3 dias sin lavarme el pelo tendria que enjabonarlo 3 veces con abundante champu.
> 
> ...



Bueno, si yo tuviera el pelo corto supongo que lo lavaría con cualquier cosa.


----------



## InKilinaTor (5 Ene 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Peazo cerda. Sería putísima, supongo. ¿Le comías el coño?



Lo sigo haciendo.


----------



## pamplinero (5 Ene 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Para gastar poco champu lo mejor es tener el pelo corto y conprar de marca pero barato, un buen sitio es el primaprix tienen los HS en formato grande
> Ver archivo adjunto 895047
> Ver archivo adjunto 895048
> 
> ...




Yo ahora estoy rapado, un dia vi un 3x2 de botes grandes de champu en el Dia, hara 4 años. Y aun me algun bote. Como tengo armario de sobra, ahi estan... hasta la proxima oferta 3x2.


----------



## asiqué (5 Ene 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> Yo ahora estoy rapado, un dia vi un 3x2 de botes grandes de champu en el Dia, hara 4 años. Y aun me algun bote. Como tengo armario de sobra, ahi estan... hasta la proxima oferta 3x2.



yo llevo el pelo estilo militar al 5 cuando crece un poco, vuelvo a pasar la maquina, lo mas comodo del mundo.
Tambien ahorro en peines


----------



## Pizti (6 Ene 2022)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Yo tengo una excel así, y hace como dos años que me apunto todos los gastos. No llego al extremo de apuntar los cafés, pero me apunto casi todo.
> 
> Lo hice porque me daba cuenta que llegaba a final de mes y me lo había gastado todo y no sabí en que.
> 
> ...



Me recuerdas a uno que yo me sé, que tampoco "sabe" cómo quema el dinero el gilipollas de él. Al menos tú has dado con una solución. Parece...

Pero, ¿en serio hace falta un listado? Yo me iba de fiesta, iba con frecuencia a echar un pincho/cafe/cañas al bar que me gustaba, pagaba los gastos que surgiesen, etc. Y sabía, sin calcular nada, si ese mes me había pasado de la raya en algo (hay que salir menos el que viene, hay que echar menos bocadillos/menús del día y cocinar más en casa este mes, etc).

De verdad que alucino con la gente que tira el puto dinero. Pero tirarlo, tal cual suena.


----------



## Pizti (6 Ene 2022)

eljos dijo:


> Ostia, pues yo soy lento, no tengo mala voluntad, pero me ha pasado alguna vez que me ganaban otros a la hora de sacar la pasta, que por otra parte, yo sacaba mi billete de 20€ preocupado por si me iba a llegar mientras otros abrían la cartera y elegían el más nuevo de los 4 ó 5 billetacos de 50 que llevaban.
> 
> La última vez en el pueblo, dimos un pase mi mujer y yo con la niña y me encuentro con un amigo, su mujer y su niño, seguimos el paseo y terminamos en un bar, empezaron a pedir y yo acordándome de los 20€ de rigor que siempre llevo "por si las fantas", al final medio cenamos y me faltaron unos 5€ para pagar mi parte.
> 
> ...



Eres consciente como para escribirlo pero sigues saliendo con tan solo 20 pavos, que no te da ni para un menú del día. Pero luego tu mujer se deja 100 pavazos comprando gilipolleces 

Mala intención no, es que algunos sois gilipollas, sin más


----------



## Pizti (6 Ene 2022)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Esto todavía lo comprendo.
> 
> Pero dejar 30 centimos de bote, sin que hubiera queja ní ná por en medío me parece directamente ofensivo.
> 
> Vamos, yo hago esto donde el servicio y/o la comida no llegan ni a aprobado.



Yo no dejo propinas. Tu menú vale 30? Pagaré 30.

Sí quieres cobrar 40, ponlo a 40


----------



## 시켈 ! (6 Ene 2022)

Pizti dijo:


> Yo no dejo propinas. Tu menú vale 30? Pagaré 30.
> 
> Sí quieres cobrar 40, ponlo a 40



Totalmente de acuerdo. Odio lo de las propinas. Y además ¿por qué a unos gremios sí y a otros no?


----------



## DVD1975 (6 Ene 2022)

Repito el más lonchafinista es el que vive a costa de los demás y para eso hay que valer.


----------



## DVD1975 (6 Ene 2022)

Pizti dijo:


> Yo no dejo propinas. Tu menú vale 30? Pagaré 30.
> 
> Sí quieres cobrar 40, ponlo a 40



Yo si doy si me tratan bien.
Pero salgo poco y a los mismos sitios 
Y cuando vuelvo nos tratan bien.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (6 Ene 2022)

Bubble Boy dijo:


> Graciosísimas las historias que habéis contado.
> 
> Creo recordar que esta forma de actuar se estudia en antropología, y viene a decir que es una forma cultural de comportarse en general en comunidades que han vivido con carencias económicas. Muchos de estos lonchafinistas suelen ser gente de pueblo que han pesado penurias, por ejemplo.
> 
> ...



Supongo que algo hay de eso, de niño te criticaban si gastabas y había estrecheces y como que el dispendio te hace sentir culpable. Ahora bien, yo me gasto todo lo que tengo, no ahorro nada, entonces el lonchafinismo para mí es una forma de llegar a fin de mes, un lujo, un juego, un divertimento. Mañana me voy a gastar €210 en una cena para tres + bebidas, pero luego subo al pueblo y paro a cargar agua De la Fuente de noche incluso lloviendo que tarda bastante en llenarse, no gasto en agua, aparco en el quinto coño para no pagar, echo en la gasolinera más barata, y mil raterías más que me permiten luego llegar a fin de mes dándome mis caprichos. No me hace falta llevar la cuenta de nada, simplemente no gasto en bobadas continuamente. Esos micro gastos que la gente hace campechanamente, yo abomino de ellos.



avioneti dijo:


> Tengo un amigo economista que cuando salíamos de marcha un grupo de varios tenía un ritual de ahorro brutal:
> 
> - Tenía controlados todos los semáforos de forma que si uno se ponía naranja, sabía que teníamos que girar en la calle x, para que el 2 calles más al fondo estaba verde, y así no parar de manera injustificada y gastar más gasolina.
> 
> - Sabía donde comprar el calimotxo más barato del lugar, pudiendo ahorrarnos hasta 5 ptas por cachi. Así nos decía, en este cuesta 250 ptas, vamos mejor aquel que cuesta 245 ptas.



Para mí es un arte dejar de acelerar antes de los semáforos o los cambios de rasante, intentar calcular el maximo aprovechamiento para no gastar gasolina ni freno, de hecho gastar freno lo considero un fracaso, un error de cálculo. Si estás frenando es que algo hiciste mal. A la vez soy un fitipaldi, con lo cual es difícil casar ambas actitudes.



DVD1975 dijo:


> Repito el más lonchafinista es el que vive a costa de los demás y para eso hay que valer.



No. Eso es un jeta, un proxeneta. Es como robar, el que no vale pa otra cosa.


----------



## Pizti (6 Ene 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Yo si doy si me tratan bien.
> Pero salgo poco y a los mismos sitios
> Y cuando vuelvo nos tratan bien.



yo fui todas las semanas (a veces hasta 3 veces por semana) al mismo bar durante 2 años y pico por trabajo
Por su buen trato, y porque me gustaba la comida y su servicio, volvía siempre al mismo sitio.
Nunca dejé propina y siempre me trataron igual de bien que el primer día.
Si aparezco mañana mismo, tras casi dos años fuera, me tratarán igual de bien, y hasta hablaremos un rato y nos pondremos al día.

no sé qué películas os montáis algunos para justificar las propinas


----------



## Pizti (6 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. Odio lo de las propinas. Y además ¿por qué a unos gremios sí y a otros no?



fíjate si es absurda la lógica de @ronald29780, que cuando le atienden mal, les deja calderilla.
En otras palabras, les paga un extra. Menos que si le hubiesen atendido bien, pero les paga un extra igualmente.

Porque, como todo el mundo sabe, la mejor forma de que hagas bien tu trabajo es que te den un extra cuando la cagas...


----------



## Excovid (6 Ene 2022)

Te aseguro que no es una cosa extraña, a final de mes son unos cuantos litros.


----------



## 시켈 ! (6 Ene 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Yo si doy si me tratan bien.
> Pero salgo poco y a los mismos sitios
> Y cuando vuelvo nos tratan bien.



Tratarte bien es su OBLIGACIÓN. Si solo tratan bien a los que dan propinas, vaya mierda de trabajadores.


----------



## Pizti (6 Ene 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Yo si doy si me tratan bien.
> Pero salgo poco y a los mismos sitios
> Y cuando vuelvo nos tratan bien.



Es que date cuenta las implicaciones de lo que has dicho:

Les pago un extra.
Cuando vuelvo nos tratan bien.

Sólo faltaba que os tratasen mal... ¿De verdad les estás dando un dinero extra por miedo a que te traten mal a la vuelta?
Entonces, ¿eres de los que se dejan chantajear o cómo va esto? ¿Resulta que los hosteleros son una mafia y no me he enterado?
¿Dónde vives? ¿En Sicilia? 

Siguiendo vuestra regla de tres, supongo que...

¿También le dais propina a la panadera?
¿Y a la estanquera?
¿Y al de correos? ¿Le dais algo extra cuando os trae una carta certificada?
¿Y cuando os visita el del contador del agua?
¿Y si pedís indicaciones a un vecino en un pueblo que estáis visitando, también le dais propina?
¿Y a los bomberos cuando apagan el fuego que ha provocado el pelet de vuestra chimenea?
...

Digo yo, si la cosa es pagarle un extra a la gente por hacer su puto trabajo, por el cual ya están cobrando un dinero (de lo contrario estarían en su puta casa, o en cualquier otra parte, haciendo cualquier otra cosa), seréis equánimes con todos ellos, ¿verdad?


----------



## Pizti (6 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Tratarte bien es su OBLIGACIÓN. Si solo tratan bien a los que dan propinas, vaya mierda de trabajadores.



Exacto. Vaya complejazo de snobs gastan algunos...

Joder, que hasta pueden tratarme mal si quieren. Pero, coño, que les pagues más de lo que vale su servicio, aún cuando lo hacen, es de género tonto


----------



## 시켈 ! (6 Ene 2022)

Pizti dijo:


> Exacto. Vaya complejazo de snobs gastan algunos...
> 
> Joder, que hasta pueden tratarme mal si quieren. Pero, coño, que les pagues más de lo que vale su servicio, aún cuando lo hacen, es de género tonto



Y en España no estamos muy mal en ese tema. Lo que es un coñazo es lo de los países en los que la propina es toda una obligación social. O esos países en los que anuncian el precio con el añadido "servicio no incluido", que es una tocapelotez porque yo quiero saber el precio total, con IVA con servicio.


----------



## Pizti (6 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Y en España no estamos muy mal en ese tema. Lo que es un coñazo es lo de los países en los que la propina es toda una obligación social. O esos países en los que anuncian el precio con el añadido "servicio no incluido", que es una tocapelotez porque yo quiero saber el precio total, con IVA con servicio.



es de gilipollas, empezando por los que curran en eso:

El dueño del bar se ahorra una pasta en sueldos y si el pringao de turno no saca lo que "por derecho" le pertenece, la culpa es del cliente. 

He visto putas con más dignidad.


----------



## 시켈 ! (6 Ene 2022)

Pizti dijo:


> Siguiendo vuestra regla de tres, supongo que...
> 
> ¿También le dais propina a la panadera?
> ¿Y a la estanquera?
> ...



Cuando trabajé en seguros, me recorría toda la ciudad para ir a llevar un presupuesto por escrito (a veces en varios intentos porque no estaban cuando decían que estarían, etc...) , para que luego algunos te digan que no les interesa. Y jamás me dio nadie la propina por el viaje y las molestias, pese a que mucha gente sabía que los comerciales no cobraban un fijo sino solo comisiones de lo que vendan. Pero yo no contaba con ninguna propina ni trataba peor a la gente por no tenerla. 
(Sí que hubo clientas que acabaron en amistad y hasta haciéndome regalos, pero eso es otro tema)


----------



## Pizti (6 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Cuando trabajé en seguros, me recorría toda la ciudad para ir a llevar un presupuesto por escrito (a veces en varios intentos porque no estaban cuando decían que estarían, etc...) , para que luego algunos te digan que no les interesa. Y jamás me dio nadie la propina por el viaje y las molestias, pese a que mucha gente sabía que los comerciales no cobraban un fijo sino solo comisiones de lo que vendan. Pero yo no contaba con ninguna propina ni trataba peor a la gente por no tenerla.
> (Sí que hubo clientas que acabaron en amistad y hasta haciéndome regalos, pero eso es otro tema)






Si es que sólo pasa en hostelería, joder.

Esto da para estudio socilógico...


----------



## 시켈 ! (6 Ene 2022)

Historias de ratas:
No pensaba comprarlo ya pero iba mirando porque empieza a fallar la cremallera a mi chaqueta cómoda de invierno tipo polar. Cogí en Lidl la última que quedaba , por el precio, que son 10 euros, justo el máximo que tenía en mente. Es de hombre , pero no me importa que quede holgada. Lo que me gusta menos es que no tiene marcada la cintura como la otra que tengo, también holgada pero con forma más femenina. La de hombre hace más forma de tonel.
Total, que aún lo voy a estrenarla y voy a esperar a ver si veo alguna que me guste ahora en las rebajas. Condición: mismo precio o inferior.


----------



## antonio estrada (6 Ene 2022)

Excovid dijo:


> Te aseguro que no es una cosa extraña, a final de mes son unos cuantos litros.



Mi mujer lo hace. Es una costumbre como cerrar el grifo al lavarse los dientes.


----------



## asiqué (6 Ene 2022)

Un familiar repartidor de cerveza me conto varias veces que hacian un pedido, te lo llevo mañana martes.
Llega con el camion el martes y es el dia de descanso, llama y dicen que nanai que se de media vuelta, y alguno contestando mal a mi primo, "esque no sabes que el martes cierro por descanso?

 El repartidor tiene que saber los horarios de los 200 bares a los que sirve?
Pues el viaje y el tiempo perdido y nadie le da propina por ello.


----------



## DVD1975 (6 Ene 2022)

Vaya miserables que sois.
Luego España es lo q es servicio low cost.
Yo doy propina y punto es mi dinero y como si lo quiero quemar.
Me tratan bien sin darla pero si el servicio es bueno la doy.


----------



## DVD1975 (6 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Y en España no estamos muy mal en ese tema. Lo que es un coñazo es lo de los países en los que la propina es toda una obligación social. O esos países en los que anuncian el precio con el añadido "servicio no incluido", que es una tocapelotez porque yo quiero saber el precio total, con IVA con servicio.



Eres un agarrado y lo sabes.
Y no es un coñazo por eso España siempre sera un país del tercer mundo.


----------



## 시켈 ! (6 Ene 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Eres un agarrado y lo sabes.
> Y no es un coñazo por eso España siempre sera un país del tercer mundo.



¿Que no te parece un coñazo tener que estar calculando un 10% de lo que consumes o el "extra" que estipulen por el servicio en vez de saber directamente el precio total?

No es cuestión de ser agarrada o no, es que veo estúpido lo de las propinas, hasta humillante para quien las recibe. Y DISCRIMINATORIO , pues no hay propinas en todos los sectores.

Pues nada, si tú no eres un agarrada como yo y si te quieres sentir primer-mundista ...te paso mi paypal para que me des propina por postear, si quieres.


----------



## DVD1975 (7 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> ¿Que no te parece un coñazo tener que estar calculando un 10% de lo que consumes o el "extra" que estipulen por el servicio en vez de saber directamente el precio total?
> 
> No es cuestión de ser agarrada o no, es que veo estúpido lo de las propinas, hasta humillante para quien las recibe. Y DISCRIMINATORIO , pues no hay propinas en todos los sectores.
> 
> Pues nada, si tú no eres un agarrada como yo y si te quieres sentir primer-mundista ...te paso mi paypal para que me des propina por postear, si quieres.



Tu no trabajas en un restaurante bar etc 
No es humillante..
Pero como esto es un hilo de lonchafinistas que no tirais ni el jamon podrido lo veis normal.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (7 Ene 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Es*a* agua ayuda a engordar la salsa



*Agua* es un sustantivo femenino, hijnorante.


----------



## 시켈 ! (7 Ene 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Tu no trabajas en un restaurante bar etc
> No es humillante..
> Pero como esto es un hilo de lonchafinistas que no tirais ni el jamon podrido lo veis normal.



Si te parecen genial las propinas y el no darlas un terrible acto de rácanos, te paso mi PayPal.

A ver si me explicas por qué te parece normal dar propina a camareros y no a otros trabajadores.


----------



## sikBCN (7 Ene 2022)

josemazgz dijo:


> Mi suegro, bancario recién jubilado, tenía un compañero. Éste cobra casi 3.000 netos y su mujer otros tantos al ser funcionaria grupo A.
> 
> Pues ahora, con 60 años, tiene la posibilidad de jubilarse anticipadamente eso sí, perdiendo parte del sueldo, pero no mucho. Pues prefiere trabajar 5 años más para seguir cobrando en total 6.000 € en vez de 5.000 y poco.
> 
> Tienen todo pagado, no tienen hijos, y jamás sale a tomar un café. Su única afición es coger setas "porque es gratis". Al enterarse de que muchos municipios van a empezar a cobrar por ello, puso el grito en el cielo.



Yo creo que son gente sin aficiones, adictos al trabajo.

En realidad no son malas personas, sino gente muy aburrida.


----------



## asiqué (7 Ene 2022)

Yo soy de un gremio al que suelen dar propina los particulares que apenas los trabajo.
Doy mi presupuesto, explico todo y hago mi trabajo, bien hecho y sin engaños.
Termino y me dan las gracias y me pagan muchas veces en el acto con efectivo y ahora alguna vez por bizum.
si hago algo y cobro 590€ normalmente suelen darme el redondeo " y te tomas un cafe"
Pero si no me dan nada yo no me ofendo, he cobrado lo que yo he pedido.
edito;
Siempre con factura. Con su iva y ahora con su matricula y codigo QR de rastreo.
obvio que si me dan 10 leuros en un billete eso ya no lleva iva
edito2;
El qr es una cosa que me obljga a poner la taifa pnvera donde tengo mi empresa; lo generan ellos en una plataforma, con lo que el fraude es mas dificil, ademas cualquiera podra escanear el qr y ver informacion mia como ;
ver que estoy al dia en mis pagos
y ver si esa factura ha llegado hasta hacienda.




Vizcaya es pionera pero en 2 años tocara en todo el pais.
Yo estoy tranquilo pero otros autonomos turbios que conozco estan acojonados… se termino dar un papelucho que parece una factura y luego no lo declaras y te quedas el iva para ti


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (7 Ene 2022)

Pizti dijo:


> Es que date cuenta las implicaciones de lo que has dicho:
> 
> Les pago un extra.
> Cuando vuelvo nos tratan bien.
> ...



No es que te traten mal, es que directamente eyaculan en tu comida.

No sabéis con quien os jugáis los cuartos. No sabeis lo quemada que está la gente y lo que es capaz de hacer no por que la otra vez no le diste propina, simplemente porque habías pedido la carne bien hecha y pides que la vuelva a a poner a la lumbre un rato haciéndolo dar dos vueltas, o porque te dirigiste a ellos con altanería o pedantería o les chascaste los dedos o porque eres feo y da asco verte. O porque eres guapo y le da envidia…

¿Nunca os ha salido a perseguir un camarero a la calle? A mi una vez, porque si dos dólares de propina en una comida para dos…

La ultima vez que pague una cena dejé 4.70€ de propina.

Dad gracias que en españa dejas si quieres lo que quieres, en otros sitios dejas un céntimo menos de los habituales, incluso aunque no fuere obligatorio, y ya te lo reclaman.

Antes había paises, como Japón o Paraguay, en donde estaba mal visto dar propina, pero hoy en día todo se uniformiza en contra del consumidor.

En muchos países está mucho más extendido que solo a camareros la propina.


----------



## Covaleda (7 Ene 2022)

No entiendo como un hilo como este no tiene una chincheta o algo.
No me lo explico. Debería ser declarado de Utilidad Pública.


----------



## Decimus (7 Ene 2022)

Ir a baños publicos y robar rollos indistriale de papel higienico


----------



## amanciortera (7 Ene 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Yo soy de un gremio al que suelen dar propina los particulares que apenas los trabajo.
> Doy mi presupuesto, explico todo y hago mi trabajo, bien hecho y sin engaños.
> Termino y me dan las gracias y me pagan muchas veces en el acto con efectivo y ahora alguna vez por bizum.
> si hago algo y cobro 590€ normalmente suelen darme el redondeo " y te tomas un cafe"
> ...



Esa factura le va a hacer venir la vista a los odontólogos


----------



## panxito del barsa (7 Ene 2022)

13 años este hilo tiene

Dentro de poco los hilos estarán llenos de gente muerta.


----------



## asiqué (7 Ene 2022)

panxito del barsa dijo:


> 13 años este hilo tiene
> 
> Dentro de poco los hilos estarán llenos de gente muerta.



Yo ya lo estoy.
Llevo muerto 2 años y estoy pagando por mi pecaminosa vida.
Me obligan a vivir en Elda justo enfrente el perro y forear con un pentium 1 y un modem de 56k rugiendo


----------



## asiqué (7 Ene 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> Esa factura le va a hacer venir la vista a los odontólogos



no lo pillo, que factura? la de 590€ o la del codigo QR.
y por que?


----------



## Borjamari (7 Ene 2022)

Un amigo estuvo 15 días viviendo en mi casa con su novia de gratis y me quiso cobrar por acercarme al aeropuerto. Le mandé a la mierda y me cogí un taxi.

Hay casos en los que ahorrar en tonterías te puede salir más caro a la larga. Sobre todo en tiempo perdido.


----------



## asiqué (7 Ene 2022)

Borjamari dijo:


> Un amigo estuvo 15 días viviendo en mi casa con su novia de gratis y me quiso cobrar por acercarme al aeropuerto. Le mandé a la mierda y me cogí un taxi.
> 
> Hay casos en los que ahorrar en tonterías te puede salir más caro a la larga. Sobre todo en tiempo perdido.



En esta vida el tiempo es lo unico que no se puede recuperar. Si lo pierdes es para siempre.


----------



## amanciortera (8 Ene 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> no lo pillo, que factura? la de 590€ o la del codigo QR.
> y por que?



Lo digo porque no van poder trabajar en negro , se acabó


----------



## asiqué (8 Ene 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> Lo digo porque no van poder trabajar en negro , se acabó



claro. Por mi que se jodan todos los que hacen chanchullos de ese tipo.


----------



## amanciortera (8 Ene 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> claro. Por mi que se jodan todos los que hacen chanchullos de ese tipo.



Ese tipo de factura ya lleva implantada en portugal años y se acabó la contabilidad en b de la hosteleria, a ver si aprendemos el resto del estado


----------



## 시켈 ! (9 Ene 2022)

Otra práctica lonchafinista ¿rata? 

Yo no llego a lavar el film de cocina como hacía mi abuela, pero sí que reciclo el que uso para la lechuga: lo uso para tapar los cartuchos de silicona para que no se seque.
Un trozo por debajo de la rosca de la cánula y otro bajo la rosca del tapón de la cánula. Así dura mucho sin secarse toda, como mucho se seca un pequeño tapón que sale fácilmente en el siguiente uso.
Hoy mismo la he usado y la tenía empezada de hace más de un mes. Seguía sin secarse.


----------



## Trustno1 (9 Ene 2022)

Reutilizar las bolsas de la fruta que se coge a granel en los supermercados para recoger las cacas de los gatos.


----------



## calzonazos (9 Ene 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Eso hago para estancias mas largas.
> 
> Haces deporte y sales hecho un pincel...ren Benidorm me sacaba bono dr la piscina municipal , con sauna, y tras lavativa con cafecito de máquina, afeitadito...no gastas ni en gel que hay gratis....hasta secador si tienes pelo corto y te secas rapido en secamanos.
> 
> ...



Que asco das de buena se libro tu exnovia ojala por rata mueras de frio por no gastar calefacion HIJODELGRANPUTA


----------



## biba ecuador (9 Ene 2022)

Podemos meter nuestra mierda en una bolsa y tirarla a una papelera, como hacen los follaperros?

Así ahorraríamos agua del wc


----------



## Pizti (10 Ene 2022)

Menudo tortazo tienen tus padres

Yo hace tiempo que les habría mandado a la mierda si me tratarán así por intentar ayudarles.

No veas lo cerca que toca tu historia. Asustado...


----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Ene 2022)

Trustno1 dijo:


> Reutilizar las bolsas de la fruta que se coge a granel en los supermercados para recoger las cacas de los gatos.



Yo quería dar a mis padres bolsitas y guantes de la compra que acumulo para reciclarlos, que caben en el porta-bolsas que llevan con la correa. Pero dice mi hermana que es cutre. Cuando he tenido gatos las usaba para eso.


----------



## Pizti (10 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Diferencia entre "lonchafinistas/ratas" y la gente "normal" (así se consideran ellos):
> 
> Acabo de hacer OTRA transferencia a mi familia porque uno de mis hermanos ya se ha ventilado entero su sueldo de media jornada de 500 euros +extra + pensión de mi padre de 1.000 euros+extra + supuestos y desconocidos ingresos de una mini "empresa" que tiene con un socio para el que encima puso como avales a mis padres.
> 
> ...



He leído el spoiler más abajo y menudo tortazo tienen tus padres... 

Yo hace tiempo que les habría mandado a la mierda si me tratarán así por intentar ayudarles.

No veas lo cerca que toca tu historia. Asustado...


----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Ene 2022)

Pizti dijo:


> He leído el spoiler más abajo y *menudo tortazo tienen tus padres...*
> 
> Yo hace tiempo que les habría mandado a la mierda si me tratarán así por intentar ayudarles.
> 
> No veas lo cerca que toca tu historia. Asustado...



No, ellos no.



> Spoiler: CONTESTO en spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pizti (10 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> No, ellos no.



perdona la tardanza, acabo de sentarme

Son tus padres, y los quieres, pero sí. Ellos sí.

El hecho de que necesiten que les pagues un recibo, porque ni 150 euros tienen, deja en claro que son (como poco) gilipollas.
Y no saben ver más allá de su preferencia en cuanto a tu hermano. Y todavía se cagan en ti cuando intentas razonar con ellos.
No hay más. Duele, pero es así. Eso se llama ser gilipollas. Sean tus padres, sean los míos, o sea quien sea.


----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Ene 2022)

Pizti dijo:


> perdona la tardanza, acabo de sentarme
> 
> Son tus padres, y los quieres, pero sí. Ellos sí.
> 
> ...



Ellos no gestionan su dinero. Cuando lo gestionaba mi madre nunca le faltaba dinero. Desde que lo gestiona uno de mis hermanos, les pasa eso y ellos ni lo saben. Mi madre iba al banco con la cartilla y todo eso, ahora desde que viven allí +cerraron bancos + se hace todo por internet...ella ni sabe cuánto dinero tiene. Y está en modo "zen", que se la suda todo y además le parece muy cómodo no tener que gestionar ella nada. 
Mi padre no llevó las cuentas de casa jamás, ni sabe cuánto cuestan las cosas, qué recibos se pagan ni nada de nada (marido típico de los de antes, de los que ni iban a la compra)


----------



## Pizti (10 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Ellos no gestionan su dinero. Cuando lo gestionaba mi madre nunca le faltaba dinero. Desde que lo gestiona uno de mis hermanos, les pasa eso y ellos ni lo saben. Mi madre iba al banco con la cartilla y todo eso, ahora desde que viven allí +cerraron bancos + se hace todo por internet...ella ni sabe cuánto dinero tiene. Y está en modo "zen", que se la suda todo y además le parece muy cómodo no tener que gestionar ella nada.
> Mi padre no llevó las cuentas de casa jamás, ni sabe cuánto cuestan las cosas, qué recibos se pagan ni nada de nada (marido típico de los de antes, de los que ni iban a la compra)



¿del recibo que tuviste que pagar no saben nada?

Por cierto, ¿has hablado con un abogado? Creo que no te costaría mucho demostrar la "buena gestión" de tu hermano...


----------



## warlok (10 Ene 2022)

Mi cuñado se duchaba el primero y ponía el tapón al baño, con el agua que se iba acumulando, se tenían que lavar mis 7 sobrinos

Real como la vida misma


----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Ene 2022)

Pizti dijo:


> ¿del recibo que tuviste que pagar no saben nada?
> 
> Por cierto, ¿has hablado con un abogado? Creo que no te costaría mucho demostrar la "buena gestión" de tu hermano...



No, no saben nada de ese ni de los otros recibos que al final tuve que pagar yo. Y pobre de mí si intentase decir algo, ¡me acusarían de maltratadora que perturba su tranquilidad!

No voy a meterme en abogados, no voy a denunciar a nadie de mi familia, eso les hundiría a todos y con cáncer por medio y todo no creo que sea lo más oportuno.

Pero gracias por tu comprensión.


----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Ene 2022)

warlok dijo:


> Mi cuñado se duchaba el primero y ponía el tapón al baño, con el agua que se iba acumulando, se tenían que lavar mis 7 sobrinos
> 
> Real como la vida misma



Eso se hacía mucho donde no había agua corriente.


----------



## warlok (11 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Eso se hacía mucho donde no había agua corriente.



*시켈 !*
Este del que te hablo, tenía mas de 8 negocios en una ciudad.


----------



## Pizti (13 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> No, no saben nada de ese ni de los otros recibos que al final tuve que pagar yo. Y pobre de mí si intentase decir algo, ¡me acusarían de maltratadora que perturba su tranquilidad!
> 
> No voy a meterme en abogados, no voy a denunciar a nadie de mi familia, eso les hundiría a todos y con cáncer por medio y todo no creo que sea lo más oportuno.
> 
> Pero gracias por tu comprensión.



Bueno, temía que me salieses con este tipo de respuestas. Lo veo mucho en mujeres: quejarse y quejarse, pero al final del día, no estamos tan mal... 

Yo soy más de hacer algo para remediarlo. Lo cual incluye pasar olímpicamente, como algún otro forero te recomendó, y yo suscribo. 

Vamos, que no entiendo por qué les sacas las castañas del fuego de forma anónima, mientras ellos te toman por el pito del sereno.


----------



## 시켈 ! (13 Ene 2022)

Pizti dijo:


> Bueno, temía que me salieses con este tipo de respuestas. Lo veo mucho en mujeres: quejarse y quejarse, pero al final del día, no estamos tan mal...
> 
> Yo soy más de hacer algo para remediarlo. Lo cual incluye pasar olímpicamente, como algún otro forero te recomendó, y yo suscribo.
> 
> Vamos, que no entiendo por qué les sacas las castañas del fuego de forma anónima, mientras ellos te toman por el pito del sereno.





Spoiler: contesto aquí






> No digo que no estemos tan mal, digo lo que hay y que no dejan de ser mi FAMILIA.
> No te imaginas lo que supone simplemente el haber criticado todo eso cuando a quien critico por ESOS actos(no por todo) tiene cáncer ¡es como un auténtico sacrilegio, como si fuera la peor persona del mundo! Y las relaciones se han enracido mucho, no por mi parte sino por la suya. Yo digo esto o lo otro y punto, sigo como si nada, sigo ofreciéndome a hacer tal o cual cosa, etc...pero en esa otra persona se nota el resquemor. Eso sí: a mí no me dice nada, solo me pone a parir por detrás ante sus amistades.
> Es algo así como la prohibición de criticar a los muertos, que solo por estarlo se convierten en santos. Pues lo mismo, solo por tener una enfermedad(ahora mismo no es terminal, supuestamente está bien, aunque nunca se sabe si puede volver) se supone que yo debería dejar hacer y callar. He violado una norma social muy importante. Y antes de hacer más hay que valorar la SITUACIÓN y si hacerlo crearía problemas que incluso afectarían a la salud de alguien. El dinero no lo es todo, una cosa es decir las cosas y otra ponerse a denunciar o cosas así.


----------



## Pizti (13 Ene 2022)

@시켈 ! 
La vida es muy corta para desperdiciarla ayudando a quienes te desprecian. Sean familia, amigos, o quienes sean. Tengan cancer, sida, o mala suerte en la vida. 

No voy a leer más.

Un saludo


----------



## JoseII (3 Abr 2022)

Arriba este hilo para que los bisoños lean un hilo mitico de burbuja.

Mear en el lavabo para ahorrar la cisterna....todavía me descojono de la rusa


----------



## Matriz_81 (3 Abr 2022)

Recolectar galletitas y magdalenas de regalo en las terrazas.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (8 Abr 2022)

Subo el hilo, que merece la pena.


----------



## Petete el del libro gordo (9 Abr 2022)

Esto me ocurrio en una papeleria en la que voy a dejar paquetes para enviar. 
Bien, pues voy a hacer mi primer envio y todo bien, me cobra 20 centimos por la impresión de la etiqueta, le pregunto si me puede pegar la etiquets que voy con prisa y me dice que si... (es ponerle cuatro tiras de celo) 
A los dos dias vuelvo para hacer el segundo envio y me cobra 40 centimos, segun ella 20 por la fotocopia y 20 céntimos más por el celo.


----------



## Cebolleta (9 Abr 2022)

jo,jo,jo,jo


----------



## biba ecuador (9 Abr 2022)

Yo creo que los jóvenes en casas de alquiler, erasmus, camping, etc, mean en cualquier sitio: botellas, lavabo, ducha, cubo de la fregona.....

Da para hilo.


----------



## Karlova (9 Abr 2022)

substituir el gimnasio por la calistenia, barras en cualquier lado las ponen y si no os ajuntais 4 y reclamáis al ayuntamiento que os pongan. es más sano, te ahorras el gimnasio y sociabilizas más


----------



## JoseII (21 Jun 2022)

Con la que esta cayendo y la que va a caer....., arriba con el hilo de la iglesia lonchafinista del último día.


----------



## jefe de la oposición (21 Jun 2022)

en mi ultimo curro el jefe nos cortó el agua caliente y no era posible ducharse a pelo en diciembre en una nave industrial. Nos apuntamos al polideportivo municipal del pueblo anexo al polígono, 36 cholos al trimestre con agua caliente sin restricciones, y posibilidad de echar una pachanga post curro.


----------



## asiqué (21 Jun 2022)

No he comprado ni una sola bombilla led en mi vida.
Las pillo de las obras cuando las van a tirar.
Incluso me he quedado lamparas que iban a la basura.


----------



## Knish77 (22 Jun 2022)

JoseII dijo:


> Arriba este hilo para que los bisoños lean un hilo mitico de burbuja.
> 
> Mear en el lavabo para ahorrar la cisterna....todavía me descojono de la rusa



Lonchafinismo estándar, en la intimidad del lavabo es donde se conoce a las personas.


----------



## Ciclope (23 Jun 2022)

Hoy en día, casi ningún pobre practica las ideas que ponéis, quiero pensar que son de la posguerra o poco más. La calidad de vida ha subido bastante, aunque no tengas un duro.
Las básicas que hago, es darle la vuelta a los botes de champú o gel, cuando se están terminando para aprovechar hasta la última gota.
Ducharme siempre en el gimnasio, aunque más bien es lo normal y no lo que hacen muchos que se cambian la camiseta y listo.
Comer pan "de pueblo" que dura hasta 4 días comestible y no hay que tirar al día siguiente las barras precocinadas habituales.


----------



## Matriz_81 (24 Jun 2022)

Ya que estamos, levantarte bien temprano, en pleno San Juan, con un detector de metales y volver a casa repleto de artículos.


----------



## Kalanders (24 Jun 2022)

Hay muchos que aún no se han enterado que los bienes materiales no trascienden cuando se abandona este plano.


----------



## sinosuke (24 Jun 2022)

Episodio de lonchafinismo satisfactorio...



Hace como una semana o así se me rompió el pistón de gas del sillón de escritorio (es la pieza que hace subir o bajar el asiento). Unos 20-22 euracos que cuesta un pistón nuevo estándar....



















Estuve atento y antes de ayer tiraron un sillón de oficina junto los containers de la basura de mi calle.
Bajé con martillo y destornillador y en nada pistón sacado (comprobé allí que funcionaba) y pa casa.

Tras limpieza del exterior a fondo con un paño y amoníaco, pistón montado en mi sillón de escritorio y funcionando perfecto.

_"El lonchafinismo es mi pastor....."_



.


----------



## Kflaas (24 Jun 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> Ya que estamos, levantarte bien temprano, en pleno San Juan, con un detector de metales y volver a casa repleto de artículos.



Hoy es tu día, aprovéchalo


----------



## asiqué (24 Jun 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> Episodio de lonchafinismo satisfactorio...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo arreglaste de puta madre.
un arreglo mas paco y tipico es sacar a ostias el piston aveces cortarlo y meter un palo dentro cortado a la altura necesaria. No hace amortiguacion, claro. Pero al menos se queda a la altura que hace falta.


----------



## bloody_sunday (24 Jun 2022)

Yo una cosa que vi de jovencito en Menorca bajarse 2 parejas de un crucero de lujo meterse a un bar y pedir 2 cafes y 4 vasos... Me dio vergüenza ajena y vacilar de que eran madrileños.. ( yo también lo soy) creyendo que iban de ways y todo el bar partiste el culo de lo tontos que eran... Q pena que haya y gente así verdad.


----------



## Knish77 (24 Jun 2022)

Estas navidades, tomando el champán con los amigos de siempre, nos clavaron 5€ la copa. Un día es un día, como se suele decir.

Uno de mis colegas, que podría ser Tesorero de la Cofradía del Puño Cerrao y que sabía cómo estaba el percal de otras veces, no sólo tuvo el cuajo de aparecer con _una lata de tercio de cerveza marca blanca que se había traído de casa _sino que salió en todas las fotos del primer brindis con ella de la mano.

Tras el choteo general, ya estuvo más espabilado. Para los siguientes brindis se agenció _una copa de cerveza las del bar_. Espero que echándole jeta y pidiéndosela al camarero, y no siendo tan rata como para sisarla a traición de cualquier mesa vacía.

Tras volcar la cerveza que le quedaba en la lata a la copa, y dar un sorbo calculando para que le pudiese durar hasta el brindis final, terminó por salir con una sonrisa de oreja a oreja en las últimas fotos... porque si nosotros habíamos palmado unos 15-20 euros por barba, él se las pudo apañar con unos 30-40 céntimos como buen lonchafinista.

El año que viene a ver con que nos sorprende.


----------



## nief (25 Jun 2022)

Ciclope dijo:


> Hoy en día, casi ningún pobre practica las ideas que ponéis, quiero pensar que son de la posguerra o poco más. La calidad de vida ha subido bastante, aunque no tengas un duro.
> Las básicas que hago, es darle la vuelta a los botes de champú o gel, cuando se están terminando para aprovechar hasta la última gota.
> Ducharme siempre en el gimnasio, aunque más bien es lo normal y no lo que hacen muchos que se cambian la camiseta y listo.
> Comer pan "de pueblo" que dura hasta 4 días comestible y no hay que tirar al día siguiente las barras precocinadas habituales.



Los pobres no son lonchafinistas. Tienes una idea muy equivocada de lo que es ser un lonchafinista.

Normalmente no se es pobre por no tener dinero sino por no saber gestionarlo


----------



## asiqué (25 Jun 2022)

Para mi ser lonchafinista es saber sacar el maximo rendimiento a tus posesiones, no solo es ahorrar dinero.


----------



## Seagrams (25 Jun 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Para mi ser lonchafinista es saber sacar el maximo rendimiento a tus posesiones, no solo es ahorrar dinero.



Como mi Juan a la cabra que la mete a limpia de yerba el jardin la lleva a pidí la ordeña i la monta eso e amortisa un atibo


----------



## nief (25 Jun 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Para mi ser lonchafinista es saber sacar el maximo rendimiento a tus posesiones, no solo es ahorrar dinero.



Correcto


Tambien hay serlo, es decir centrar los esfuerzos en el ahorro maximo de tiempo y dinero

Es mas importante un 3% en algo caro que un 50% en algo barato

Y tambien tener en cuenta el esfuerzo en tiempo que conlleva

Y tambien el gasto en geation poaterior

Y tambien los gastos encubiertos a posteriori


----------



## Knish77 (25 Jun 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Para mi ser lonchafinista es saber sacar el maximo rendimiento a tus posesiones, no solo es ahorrar dinero.



Para mí es una filosofía de vida austera que en principio resulta recomendable y sensata (consumir los recursos estrictamente necesarios siempre a un coste razonable, renunciar a los espejismos de felicidad de la vida moderna), pero que cuando se lleva al extremo uno se vuelve un rata de tomo y lomo y es incapaz de disfrutar gastando dinero en cosas que podrían hacerle feliz.

Lo opuesto al lonchafinista, bajo mi punto de vista, sería el típico que pide un crédito para irse de vacaciones y una vez allí ni siquiera las disfruta porque lo único que le preocupa es sacar un porrón de fotos para fardar de que le van bien las cosas.


----------



## asiqué (25 Jun 2022)

Knish77 dijo:


> Para mí es una filosofía de vida austera que en principio resulta recomendable y sensata (consumir los recursos estrictamente necesarios siempre a un coste razonable, renunciar a los espejismos de felicidad de la vida moderna), pero que cuando se lleva al extremo uno se vuelve un rata de tomo y lomo y es incapaz de disfrutar gastando dinero en cosas que podrían hacerle feliz.
> 
> Lo opuesto al lonchafinista sería el típico que pide un crédito para irse de vacaciones y una vez allí ni siquiera las disfruta porque se las pasa sacando fotos para fardar después.



te dejo un texto;

Lonchafinista vs tacaño;


El tacaño es aquel que es capaz de privarse incluso de necesidades y comodidades basicas solo por el hecho de ver aumentada su cuenta corriente en el banco. El tacaño no sale de casa porque gasta dinero, no enciende la calefaccion de su casa en pleno invierno porque el gas esta caro, no se va de vacaciones porque cuesta dinero,…

Por decirlo de algun modo dire que el tacaño lleva a cabo el ahorro absurdo y la persona LONCHAFINISTA el ahorro inteligente.
Una de las trampas de la sociedad de consumo es medir la valia por la cantidad de bienes que posees: cuantas mas posesiones tienes, mas exitoso eres. Como una persona lonchafinista no basa su felicidad en acumular cosas, los demas piensan que es una persona pobre.

Sin embargo, ser lonchafinista no significa vivir en la escasez. No se trata de privarnos de todo. De hecho, la persona que adopta voluntariamente el lonchafinismo no nota que le falten cosas. La razon es porque siente que vive bien con lo que tiene. Esto es debido a que no se crea falsas necesidades y no se deja convencer por medios o propaganda.


----------



## asiqué (25 Jun 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> Episodio de lonchafinismo satisfactorio...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vengo a sumar algo a tu lonchafinismo;
silla de madera hecha en albacete hace ¿40 años? que estaba en el piso al mudarme.
Mesa pequeña con ruedas regalada por un familiar que la iba a tirar.
Mesillas paco que estaban en el piso.
Sobra de tablero de melamina de 19 wengue que llevaba años en la nave.
Hasta el sargento para unir es gratis.



para poner las cosas de trabajo me basta y me sobra


----------



## sinosuke (25 Jun 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Vengo a sumar algo a tu lonchafinismo;
> silla de madera hecha en albacete hace ¿40 años? que estaba en el piso al mudarme.
> Mesa pequeña con ruedas regalada por un familiar que la iba a tirar.
> Mesillas paco que estaban en el piso.
> ...




Yo también me he hecho una mesa con un tablero de aglomerado para encimera de cocina que me dieron . Compré las patas en el ikea a 3 euros cada una. 
Es la mesa de "trabajo" que uso para cacharrear y desmontar cosas, ponerme a empatar anzuelos y demás frikadas...... 


La putada de la silla esa que tienes es que estás un rato con el portátil y acabas con la espalda hecha polvo (o al menos yo.....)


.


----------



## asiqué (25 Jun 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> Yo también me he hecho una mesa con un tablero de aglomerado para encimera de cocina que me dieron . Compré las patas en el ikea a 3 euros cada una.
> Es la mesa de "trabajo" que uso para cacharrear y desmontar cosas, ponerme a empatar anzuelos y demás frikadas......
> 
> 
> ...



yo necesito un respaldo duro, lo mismo que con el colchon.
El problema de la silla es que es de ski o vinilo pero bueno tampoco me tiro horas en ella, hacer facturas y 4 pedidos y mails


----------



## JoaquinTorrao (25 Jun 2022)

Tragarte la poca humanidad que te quedaba, masticarla bien, acabarla de saborear e irte a refrescar al water con la hedionda rata chepuda, por unos miles de euros.


----------



## Salchichonio (25 Jun 2022)

Knish77 dijo:


> Para mí es una filosofía de vida austera que en principio resulta recomendable y sensata (consumir los recursos estrictamente necesarios siempre a un coste razonable, renunciar a los espejismos de felicidad de la vida moderna), pero que cuando se lleva al extremo uno se vuelve un rata de tomo y lomo y es incapaz de disfrutar gastando dinero en cosas que podrían hacerle feliz.
> 
> Lo opuesto al lonchafinista, bajo mi punto de vista, sería el típico que pide un crédito para irse de vacaciones y una vez allí ni siquiera las disfruta porque lo único que le preocupa es sacar un porrón de fotos para fardar de que le van bien las cosas.



Es que mucha gente confunde el lonchafinismo con ser miserable


----------



## Salchichonio (25 Jun 2022)

Ciclope dijo:


> Hoy en día, casi ningún pobre practica las ideas que ponéis, quiero pensar que son de la posguerra o poco más. La calidad de vida ha subido bastante, aunque no tengas un duro.
> Las básicas que hago, es darle la vuelta a los botes de champú o gel, cuando se están terminando para aprovechar hasta la última gota.
> Ducharme siempre en el gimnasio, aunque más bien es lo normal y no lo que hacen muchos que se cambian la camiseta y listo.
> Comer pan "de pueblo" que dura hasta 4 días comestible y no hay que tirar al día siguiente las barras precocinadas habituales.



No has entendido nada.

Un lonchafinista, una vez el bote de gel lleva días boca abajo, corta el culo


----------



## Salchichonio (25 Jun 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Tu no trabajas en un restaurante bar etc
> No es humillante..
> Pero como esto es un hilo de lonchafinistas que no tirais ni el jamon podrido lo veis normal.



Dime de qué presumes y te diré de wué careces.

Los lonchafinistas no somos miserables.


----------



## Smoker (26 Jun 2022)

lorenzo dijo:


> ¡Que desperdicio! con lo bien que queda en la parte trasera de los recibos del banco



Creía que era el único


----------



## dedalus (26 Jun 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Otra práctica lonchafinista ¿rata?
> 
> Yo no llego a lavar el film de cocina como hacía mi abuela, pero sí que reciclo el que uso para la lechuga: lo uso para tapar los cartuchos de silicona para que no se seque.
> Un trozo por debajo de la rosca de la cánula y otro bajo la rosca del tapón de la cánula. Así dura mucho sin secarse toda, como mucho se seca un pequeño tapón que sale fácilmente en el siguiente uso.
> ...



El chorizo de silicona seca de un tubo empezado hace un año es un desembozador de lijas buenísimo.
Además las lijas no se gastan nunca, solo suben de número de grano hasta el infinitoc.

El misterio de la tradición ancestral de lavar el plástico de envolver tiene que tener alguna explicación tipo que en un pasado lejano al empezar los supermercados autoservicio debieron empezarlo a usar mucho para poner las cosas en porciones para llevar pero si comprabas un rollo del material de los pequeños era algo modelno y estaba caro.

No se olviden de medio desenroscar la mitad de las bombillas de sus lámparas de araña


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Jun 2022)

dedalus dijo:


> El chorizo de silicona seca de un tubo empezado hace un año es un desembozador de lijas buenísimo.
> Además las lijas no se gastan nunca, solo suben de número de grano hasta el infinitoc.
> 
> El misterio de la tradición ancestral de lavar el plástico de envolver tiene que tener alguna explicación tipo que en un pasado lejano al empezar los supermercados autoservicio debieron empezarlo a usar mucho para poner las cosas en porciones para llevar pero si comprabas un rollo del material de los pequeños era algo modelno y estaba caro.
> ...



No entiendo eso del desembozador de lijas. ¿Que pasas la lija por la silicona?


----------



## dedalus (26 Jun 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> No entiendo eso del desembozador de lijas.



Las lijas se llenan de serrín entre el grano y luego no lijan pero el cacho de silicona seca lo frotas y consigue echarlo para que vuelvan a lijar, va muy bien en lijadoras eléctricas como las de cinta que tienen lijas caras.


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Jun 2022)

dedalus dijo:


> Las lijas se llenan de serrín entre el grano y luego no lijan pero el cacho de silicona seca lo frotas y consigue echarlo para que vuelvan a lijar, va muy bien en lijadoras eléctricas como las de cinta que tienen lijas caras.



Buen truco. El cono de silicona seca que queda en la cánula cuando pasa el tiempo, solo lo reutilizaba para hacer algún adorno imitando a velas. Lo del tubo nunca se me seca, lo cierro bien y lo uso lo bastante como para no dar tiempo a que pasen años.


----------



## skeptik (26 Jun 2022)

rotovator dijo:


> La encargada de la reprografía de mi instituto ya está instruida por mí para recoger los folios usados por una cara que han salido mal y ya no sirven. Cada dos semanas paso y me los llevo para usar en casa, y donde haga falta.



Efectivamente, si eres lonchafinista de verdad, gracias a esos folios no gastarás un euro en papel higiénico  .


----------



## Javier.Finance (26 Jun 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Vengo a sumar algo a tu lonchafinismo;
> silla de madera hecha en albacete hace ¿40 años? que estaba en el piso al mudarme.
> Mesa pequeña con ruedas regalada por un familiar que la iba a tirar.
> Mesillas paco que estaban en el piso.
> ...



Joder que retropaco, falta monitor de esos gordos


----------



## asiqué (26 Jun 2022)

Javier.Finance dijo:


> Joder que retropaco, falta monitor de esos gordos



el toshiba tecra a9 con unos 13 años no te sirve como cacharro viejo? eres muy exigente


----------



## asiqué (26 Jun 2022)

no habia oido lo de la silicona para la lija.
Yo la enchufo con la pistola de aire y queda nueva
pero me apunto ese trucazo


----------



## sinosuke (26 Jun 2022)

No sabía lo de la silicona para la lija




Yo estuve lijando las paredes de casa antes de pintar con un cacharro de estos de los chinos, que agarran el papel de lija y facilitan la tarea











Para desembozar de yeso el papel de lija, le pasaba un cepillo de los de la ropa a la lija y como nueva.











.


----------



## biba ecuador (26 Jun 2022)

Más de uno roba papel marca Delcu de donde sea y se lo lleva a casa, sin ser consciente de la cantidad de bacterias que se está llevando


----------



## asiqué (26 Jun 2022)

biba ecuador dijo:


> Más de uno roba papel marca Delcu de donde sea y se lo lleva a casa, sin ser consciente de la cantidad de bacterias que se está llevando



yo a ese papel lo llamo papel anal.
Ese es mi aporte.


----------



## Zbigniew (26 Jun 2022)

Yo engordo a los palomos en el parque( mi hobby) y luego los cazo y los como.No es lonchafinismo puro porque gasto en pipas,pan y maiz.


----------



## asiqué (26 Jun 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Yo engordo a los palomos en el parque( mi hobby) y luego los cazo y los como.No es lonchafinismo puro porque gasto en pipas,pan y maiz.



palomos no… me dan asco pena… pero un puto gato si que pillaria para asarlo como un conejo.
Rico rico


----------



## Zbigniew (26 Jun 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> palomos no… me dan asco pena… pero un puto gato si que pillarian para asarlo como un conejo.
> Rico rico



O esas ratas de agua de antes...que manjar


----------



## asiqué (26 Jun 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> O esas ratas de agua de antes...que manjar



de eso tambien se lo mismo que los gatos, rico rico. Tipico menu de postguerra y lagarto asado idem


----------



## Zbigniew (26 Jun 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> de eso tambien se lo mismo que los gatos, rico rico. Tipico menu de postguerra y lagarto asado idem



Están volviendo esos menuses


----------



## asiqué (26 Jun 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Están volviendo esos menuses



en cuanto no tengamos mas que comer… que sera pronto


----------



## Zbigniew (26 Jun 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> en cuanto no tengamos mas que comer… que sera pronto



Nos comeremos entre nosotros.En mi guetto le he echado el ojo para la caza a dos mulatitas sabrosonas.Tendria carne para 2años.


----------



## asiqué (26 Jun 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Nos comeremos entre nosotros.En mi guetto le he echado el ojo para la caza a dos mulatitas sabrosonas.Tendria carne para 2años.



a mi me gusta la carne blanca, es mas saludable.


----------



## Zbigniew (27 Jun 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> a mi me gusta la carne blanca, es mas saludable.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1103114



En mi guetto no existen de esas.Son mulatitas entradas en carne con betas de grasa jugosa para asar.Si son solo carne no sabe igual y esta dura como las liebres de campo.


----------



## Knish77 (27 Jun 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> a mi me gusta la carne blanca, es mas saludable.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1103114



Si le acercas la oreja a la caracola, puedes oír el mar.

Hablando del tema, ¿que técnicas lonchafinistas consideráis aplicables a la hora de follar?


----------



## asiqué (27 Jun 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> En mi guetto no existen de esas.Son mulatitas entradas en carne con betas de grasa jugosa para asar.Si son solo carne no sabe igual y esta dura como las liebres de campo.



pues estas tienen un par de buenos jamonacos eh?
Los jamones buenos son los de los bichos que han estado en el campo corriendo un poco, en idioma moderno; los cerdos FIT.
Si extrapolamos la tecnica sigo pensando que mejor estas;


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (28 Jun 2022)

warlok dijo:


> Mi cuñado se duchaba el primero y ponía el tapón al baño, con el agua que se iba acumulando, se tenían que lavar mis 7 sobrinos
> 
> Real como la vida misma



Y ese agua luego vale para el váter


----------



## Knish77 (28 Jun 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Y ese agua luego vale para el váter



Y la del váter para regar las plantas, es el ciclo del ahorro.


----------



## javiwell (28 Jun 2022)

Un conocido que tiene 5 inmuebles y varios fondos de inversión, funcionario A y empresario...

En un inmueble suyo rural reformado en plan un baño en cada dormitorio a Tuti plen, tiene un horno microondas cuya puerta se abre hacia abajo. La puerta está jodida y si no la sujetas con algo se cae. Desde hace ya unos 8 años tiene colocado un palo en la puerta para sujetarla y cada vez que calienta algo quita y pone el palo.

Es un misterio porque acaba de comprarse otra casa derroida para reformarla pero el microondas tiene que durar.

Guarda todos los objetos de sus padres tipo diógenes en plan cabeceros de cama lámparas cuadros etc, compra terrenos, casa y reforma suelo y baños pero jamás compra objetos nuevos...


----------



## csainz (28 Jun 2022)

Salchichonio dijo:


> No has entendido nada.
> 
> Un lonchafinista, una vez el bote de gel lleva días boca abajo, corta el culo



No es necesario el esfuerzo ni de una cosa ni otra. Pon la mano hueca como para beber bajo la ducha, apoyas el bote en ella para que la boca quede sumergida y al apretar y soltar, el bote traga un poco de agua que agitando un poco sirve para dejarlo limpio por dentro.


----------



## Seagrams (28 Jun 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Yo engordo a los palomos en el parque( mi hobby) y luego los cazo y los como.No es lonchafinismo puro porque gasto en pipas,pan y maiz.



Yo tan bien, pero dejo que otros los engorden


----------



## Seagrams (28 Jun 2022)

Yo llevo todo el 2022 sin comprar jabón de manos.

Compré un bote de estos creo que por 2 euros y pico en el mercadona y me está durando la vida.






Es jabon potásico sin mas mierdas. Sirve como quitamanchas, como limpiador e incluso como insecticida.

Meto unas cucharadas de jabon en el bote vacío del gel y voy añadiendo agua y removiendo hasta alcanzar la consistencia deseada (que en mi caso es superdenso) y es un jabon de manos de puta madre sin aditivos ni perfumes y que no irrita en absoluto. No se cuaja ni leches. Una vez disuelto se queda tal cual durante semanas o meses. Un día le voy a medir el ph y si es bueno paso a ducharme con él también. También se usa para limpiar la casa. No tengo huevos a probarlo en la lavadora por miedo a cargarmela pero estoy seguro de que lavaría de puta madre.

Más que raterismo en mi caso es por no llevarme a la boca aditivos de mierda pero el ahorro está ahí

PD: el olor es "interesante" No tiene olor a jabon de marsella ni a lagarto: es mejor en mi opinion. Huele un poco a gogagola bajo mi criterio


----------



## sinosuke (29 Jun 2022)

Seagrams dijo:


> Yo llevo todo el 2022 sin comprar jabón de manos.
> 
> Compré un bote de estos creo que por 2 euros y pico en el mercadona y me está durando la vida.
> 
> ...





La potasa caústica es menos agresiva que la sosa caústica usada para hacer jabón, pero tampoco mucho menos......para las manos puede valer, pero no se yo si será buena idea lo que dices de usarlo como gel.




.


----------



## Seagrams (29 Jun 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> La potasa caústica es menos agresiva que la sosa caústica usada para hacer jabón, pero tampoco mucho menos......para las manos puede valer, pero no se yo si será buena idea lo que dices de usarlo como gel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Por quŕ lo dices?


Yo no tengo ni idea, la verdad. Sólo sé que para las manos es bueno y buscando vi este por ejemplo que dicen que sirve para cuerpo y pelo:









Jabón negro líquido de aceite de Oliva 1 litro


Este jabón negro líquido no es como los demás. Está elaborado con aceite de oliva en base a una fórmula patentada desde hace más de 110 años.




www.campodifiore.es


----------



## sinosuke (29 Jun 2022)

Seagrams dijo:


> ¿Por quŕ lo dices?
> 
> 
> Yo no tengo ni idea, la verdad. Sólo sé que para las manos es bueno y buscando vi este por ejemplo que dicen que sirve para cuerpo y pelo:
> ...




Te lo comentaba porque vi hacer jabón casero, con sosa caústica y me comentaron que esos jabones tienen que estar como dos meses "curándose" (la sosa va perdiendo fuerza) antes de poder usarlos porque si no serían muy fuertes para la piel.

Ese jabón de potasa que pones (el primero) veo que se recomienda como quitamanchas e insecticida y es pastoso. Pensé que a lo peor podría tener todavía demasiada potasa caústica "activa" y ser demasiado fuerte para usar en el cuerpo....

El segundo que has puesto veo que sí se recomienda para el cuerpo.


----------



## Seagrams (29 Jun 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> Te lo comentaba porque vi hacer jabón casero, con sosa caústica y me comentaron que esos jabones tienen que estar como dos meses "curándose" (la sosa va perdiendo fuerza) antes de poder usarlos porque si no serían muy fuertes para la piel.
> 
> Ese jabón de potasa que pones (el primero) veo que se recomienda como quitamanchas e insecticida y es pastoso. Pensé que a lo peor podría tener todavía demasiada potasa caústica "activa" y ser demasiado fuerte para usar en el cuerpo....
> 
> El segundo que has puesto veo que sí se recomienda para el cuerpo.



Pues no te falta razón. Este ya lleva desde 2021 en casa pero voy a mirarle el pH


----------



## Luftwuaje (29 Jun 2022)

Yo sé de una pareja que siendo invitada a cenar a casa de otros amigos se llevaban dos flanes de postre para ellos solos.


----------



## asiqué (2 Jul 2022)

Pues he arreglado un secador paco.
Tengo avisados a mis conocidos que si rompen algo no lo tiren.
Pues me dieron el secador que se habia caido al suelo y ya no calentaba, muy comun.
Lo he abierto y al instante he visto una resistencia cascada, no pasa electricidad y no se calienta.
Arreglo; desdoblar un poco la resistencia y engancharla eliminando el cachito roto.
Arreglado, ahora me he secado el pelo con el.


----------



## asiqué (2 Jul 2022)

Algo muy de ratas con jabon, es entrar a un baño publico y robar el jabon, entras con una botella y empiezas a llenarla del dispensador publico…
si es el baño de un sitio estatal como las oficinas de la SS pues vale…


----------



## biba ecuador (2 Jul 2022)

Nunca hay que robar nada de un baño público 

Lo único que vas a hacer es robar bacterias y llevártelas a casa


----------



## Epsilon69 (2 Jul 2022)

Unos amigos catalanes lo que hacen es ir a Cáritas a recoger algo de comida de manera gratuita. Luego mastican la comida muchas veces y no dejan pasar más de media hora de alimento en el estómago y luego lo vomitan en unos tuppers que guardan en un frigorífico que luego recalientan para la cena. Dicen que esa especie de papilla generada les puede durar cuatro o cinco días a base de comerla y luego volverla a vomitar antes de que la bilis la disuelva. Ella utiliza agua del grifo para el líquido de las lentillas porque dice que pagar un líquido de las lentillas es de ricos. Lleva cinco trasplantes de córnea pero se los paga gratis la seguridad social, que así aprovecha, porque dice que el ojo se gasta. Lo que sí hacen es robar melatonina para dormir 20 horas diarias porque dicen que cuanto más tiempo están durmiendo menos gastan cuando están despiertos.


----------



## asiqué (2 Jul 2022)

biba ecuador dijo:


> Nunca hay que robar nada de un baño público
> 
> Lo único que vas a hacer es robar bacterias y llevártelas a casa



no coño, el jabon esta dentro de un dispensador, yo no lo hago, soy lonchafinista pero honrado, no robo nada


----------



## euriborfree (2 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Pues he arreglado un secador paco.
> Tengo avisados a mis conocidos que si rompen algo no lo tiren.
> Pues me dieron el secador que se habia caido al suelo y ya no calentaba, muy comun.
> Lo he abierto y al instante he visto una resistencia cascada, no pasa electricidad y no se calienta.
> ...



El hilo de nicrom lo unes trenzandolo?


----------



## sinosuke (2 Jul 2022)

Lonchafineando hasta con las aficiones.

Hoy voy a hacer masilla para cebo de pesca. 
Al precio que están los cebos (langostino, calamar, gusano coreano, tita, etc.) además de la gasolina, el ir a pescar los findes como entretenimiento es ya casi un lujo.

Pan duro que ha ido sobrando más una lata de sardinas con su aceitillo incluido, todo bien machacado y amasado queda una masilla bastante efectiva para los sargos, herreras y doradas a flotador.










Otra opción es hacer la masilla con el pienso que echan en las piscifactorías a lubinas y doradas. Bastante efectivo y barato (a 3 euros kilo) pero apesta mucho y queda el olor en las manos, caña y demás aparejos que luego hay que limpiar con vinagre para sacarlo.











.


----------



## asiqué (2 Jul 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> El hilo de nicrom lo unes trenzandolo?



no se que es nicrom.
No he trenzado nada, se habia cascado el comienzo de la resistencia, he soltado un poco mas adelante de resistencia y la he enganchado donde estaba el cachito roto. Ya ha vuelto a hacer contacto y funciona.
foto de internec;



esos "muelles'' son la resistencia, se habia roto al comienzo, he estirado "el muelle" hasta que se ha enganchado con el comienzo y listo

Me explico?


----------



## asiqué (2 Jul 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> Lonchafineando hasta con las aficiones.
> 
> Hoy voy a hacer masilla para cebo de pesca.
> Al precio que están los cebos (langostino, calamar, gusano coreano, tita, etc.) además de la gasolina, el ir a pescar los findes como entretenimiento es ya casi un lujo.
> ...



mi viejo y mi tio me hacian pillar quisquillas entre las piedras de la playa para usarlo como cebo… los chicharros y verdeles picaban bien, las ponia vivas y yo supongo que se moverian algo en el agua.
Lo peor? las putas gaviotas iban a saco a por el cubo con las quisquillas vivas jajaja que hdp


----------



## sinosuke (2 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> mi viejo y mi tio me hacian pillar quisquillas entre las piedras de la playa para usarlo como cebo… los chicharros y verdeles picaban bien, las ponia vivas y yo supongo que se moverian algo en el agua.
> Lo peor? las putas gaviotas iban a saco a por el cubo con las quisquillas vivas jajaja que hdp




Es que eso lo haces ahora, coger quisquillas o cangrejitos entre las piedras (el mejor cebo para doradas) y te pilla el seprona y te puede cascar una multa que no baja de 300 euros dependiendo de la taifa en la que vivas.
La última vez que me vino el seprona cuando estaba pescando, me pidieron licencia y dni, miraron las capturas y los cebos. Y les tuve que explicar que el cangrejillo verde que estaba usando de cebo era comprado, no del mariscado allí en las piedras...suerte que tenía el taper que ya se le estaban poniendo los ojos golosones pensando en la multa......


(6 eurazos taper con 12 cangrejos verdes...)










.


----------



## asiqué (2 Jul 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> Es que eso lo haces ahora, coger quisquillas o cangrejitos entre las piedras (el mejor cebo para doradas) y te pilla el seprona y te puede cascar una multa que no baja de 300 euros dependiendo de la taifa en la que vivas.
> La última vez que me vino el seprona cuando estaba pescando, me pidieron licencia y dni, miraron las capturas y los cebos. Y les tuve que explicar que el cangrejillo verde que estaba usando de cebo era comprado, no del mariscado allí en las piedras...suerte que tenía el taper que ya se le estaban poniendo los ojos golosones pensando en la multa......
> 
> 
> ...



pues no te falta razon, pero si algo bueno tiene la CAV es que no hay seprona, nunca he visto a los tzarainas mirando esas cosas, aunque como bien dices esto era hace 20 años o mas. Hoy dia no se nada.


----------



## euriborfree (2 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> no se que es nicrom.
> No he trenzado nada, se habia cascado el comienzo de la resistencia, he soltado un poco mas adelante de resistencia y la he enganchado donde estaba el cachito roto. Ya ha vuelto a hacer contacto y funciona.
> foto de internec;
> Ver archivo adjunto 1108749
> ...



Gracias, te explicas perfectamente

El muelle esta hecho de una aleacion que se llama "nicrom" y es una aleacion de niquel 80% y cromo 20%, tiene una gran resistividad y resistencia a altas temperaturas y a la oxidacion


----------



## asiqué (4 Jul 2022)

lo he puesto en otro hilo pero su sitio es este;
Llevarme de las obras cosas destinadas a la basura, como bombillas LED sueltas, casquillos, tramos de cable con enchufes y mas cosas utiles, se dejan almacenadas y tarde o temprano se usan.
Gratix


----------



## 시켈 ! (28 Jul 2022)

¿Soy la única a la que se le ha ocurrido usar cisternas de wc como "tiestos"?  En concreto de las de plástico que eran de cisternas de esas de colgar. Son unos tiestos ligeros. Pero no dudaria en usar cisternas de porcelana de las que se ponen sobre la taza.
Por sus medidas encaja a la perfección con el borde en el que lo pongo, y al ser casi rectangulares se aprovecha mejor el espacio que con los tiestos redondos. 
Un vecino mío está "escandalizado", no se hace a la idea de que eso pueda usarse como tiesto. No se ven desde fuera, lo sabe porque se lo he contado. Pero tampoco tendría problema en ponerlos a la vista de todo el mundo.

PD: como el agujero de abajo es grande, puse malla de fibra de vidrio pegada con silicona, para que salga el agua pero no la tierra.


----------



## Seagrams (28 Jul 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> ¿Soy la única a la que se le ha ocurrido usar cisternas de wc como "tiestos"?  En concreto de las de plástico que eran de cisternas de esas de colgar. Son unos tiestos ligeros. Pero no dudaria en usar cisternas de porcelana de las que se ponen sobre la taza.
> Por sus medidas encaja a la perfección con el borde en el que lo pongo, y al ser casi rectangulares se aprovecha mejor el espacio que con los tiestos redondos.
> Un vecino mío está "escandalizado", no se hace a la idea de que eso pueda usarse como tiesto. No se ven desde fuera, lo sabe porque se lo he contado. Pero tampoco tendría problema en ponerlos a la vista de todo el mundo.
> 
> PD: como el agujero de abajo es grande, puse malla de fibra de vidrio pegada con silicona, para que salga el agua pero no la tierra.



Qué va. No eres la única.

Es muy común entre personas con transtornos psiquiátricos: no me preguntes por qué.

Es una premisa que según mi experiencia se cumple al 100% (quien lo hace está jamado) y el caso más llamativo que conozco es el de un señor que además de las jardineras-WC tiene pósters de superhéroes y artistas tamaño natural colgados en la fachada de su casa y decenas de peluches empalados en su jardín. 

¿Cuál es tu tara?


----------



## 시켈 ! (28 Jul 2022)

Seagrams dijo:


> Qué va. No eres la única.
> 
> Es muy común entre personas con transtornos psiquiátricos: no me preguntes por qué.
> 
> ...



Mi tara es pasar del encorsetamiento mental y pijerío de la sociedad no que no sabe reciclar los objetos (salvo los que dicten las modas, como la de los palés, que ahora toca que sea "chic" reutilizarlos para casa)
Cuando alguna revista de decoración o un influencer hagan tiestos con cisternas de wc, entonces todos como borregos lo harán.
Lo mismo pasó con las bañeras, que antes eran de pueblerinos y luego pasaron a ser " bonitas jardineras" en revistas de decoración.

La tara la tienes tú.


----------



## Seagrams (28 Jul 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Mi tara es pasar del encorsetamiento mental y pijerío de la sociedad no que no sabe reciclar los objetos (salvo los que dicten las modas, como la de los palés, que ahora toca que sea "chic" reutilizarlos para casa)
> Cuando alguna revista de decoración o un influencer hagan tiestos con cisternas de wc, entonces todos como borregos lo harán.
> Lo mismo pasó con las bañeras, que antes eran de pueblerinos y luego pasaron a ser " bonitas jardineras" en revistas de decoración.
> 
> La tara la tienes tú.



Claro que sí.

Has pensado ya en ampliar tus fronteras mentales tejiendo tu propia ropa con recortes de bragas usadas??

Creatividad al poder, guapi


----------



## 시켈 ! (28 Jul 2022)

Seagrams dijo:


> Claro que sí.
> 
> Has pensado ya en ampliar tus fronteras mentales tejiendo tu propia ropa con recortes de bragas usadas??
> 
> Creatividad al poder, guapi



No, las bragas viejas las uso como trapos para limpiar brochas y cosas así ( bricolaje).


----------



## Seagrams (28 Jul 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> No, las bragas viejas las uso como trapos para limpiar brochas y cosas así ( bricolaje).



Se te ve una mujer de tu casa y tradicional. Un partidazo.

Las de mi mujer son como pequeñas braguitas de muñequita de encajes y esas cosas que sería imposible limpiar nada con ellas


----------



## Epsilon69 (28 Jul 2022)

Seagrams dijo:


> Se te ve una mujer de tu casa y tradicional. Un partidazo.
> 
> Las de mi mujer son como pequeñas braguitas de muñequita de encajes y esas cosas que sería imposible limpiar nada con ellas


----------



## euriborfree (28 Jul 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Mi tara es pasar del encorsetamiento mental y pijerío de la sociedad no que no sabe reciclar los objetos (salvo los que dicten las modas, como la de los palés, que ahora toca que sea "chic" reutilizarlos para casa)
> Cuando alguna revista de decoración o un influencer hagan tiestos con cisternas de wc, entonces todos como borregos lo harán.
> Lo mismo pasó con las bañeras, que antes eran de pueblerinos y luego pasaron a ser " bonitas jardineras" en revistas de decoración.
> 
> La tara la tienes tú.



Toda la razon, la diferencia entre ser "cutre" y "de taraos" y ser algo "chic" es que "se ponga de moda" y para eso es pieza fundamental que algun medio de comunicacion se haga eco de ello y le de un aire supercool.


----------



## 시켈 ! (28 Jul 2022)

Seagrams dijo:


> Se te ve una mujer de tu casa y tradicional. Un partidazo.
> 
> Las de mi mujer son como pequeñas braguitas de muñequita de encajes y esas cosas que sería imposible limpiar nada con ellas



TODO vale para limpiar brochas, gotas de pintura del suelo, etc ...hasta las tangas.
Aunque mis bragas son mayoritariamente de algodón , que es lo más cómodo y sano.
Lo de "tradicional" , ja, ja. Si lo fuera no haría bricolaje, lo haría el tío de turno, que no tengo.


----------



## 시켈 ! (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## asiqué (28 Jul 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> ¿Soy la única a la que se le ha ocurrido usar cisternas de wc como "tiestos"?  En concreto de las de plástico que eran de cisternas de esas de colgar. Son unos tiestos ligeros. Pero no dudaria en usar cisternas de porcelana de las que se ponen sobre la taza.
> Por sus medidas encaja a la perfección con el borde en el que lo pongo, y al ser casi rectangulares se aprovecha mejor el espacio que con los tiestos redondos.
> Un vecino mío está "escandalizado", no se hace a la idea de que eso pueda usarse como tiesto. No se ven desde fuera, lo sabe porque se lo he contado. Pero tampoco tendría problema en ponerlos a la vista de todo el mundo.
> 
> PD: como el agujero de abajo es grande, puse malla de fibra de vidrio pegada con silicona, para que salga el agua pero no la tierra.



pues seras la unica, yo solo tengo 1 cisterna en casa que se cambia cada muchaa decadas jajaja
como maceta he visto de todo, garrafas de agua lo mas tipico, pero mangar en la obra bloques de hormigon para llevar a la huerta y usar como macetas es un clasico paco.



los modernos decoradores con la base paco hacen cosas distintas con ellos


----------



## Seagrams (28 Jul 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> TODO vale para limpiar brochas, gotas de pintura del suelo, etc ...hasta las tangas.
> Aunque mis bragas son mayoritariamente de algodón , que es lo más cómodo y sano.
> Lo de "tradicional" , ja, ja. Si lo fuera no haría bricolaje, lo haría el tío de turno, que no tengo.




Qué va. Para limpiar solo valen las bragas de algodón de cuello vuelto. O eso o tienes un culo como la catedral de Burgos de grande. 


Por cierto: Interesante información la de que no tienes "tío de turno" Muy al hilo de lo que venimos hablando y tal... 

Interesados, mensajeen a la interfecta


(de nada)


----------



## 시켈 ! (28 Jul 2022)

Seagrams dijo:


> Qué va. Para limpiar solo valen las bragas de algodón de cuello vuelto. O eso o tienes un culo como la catedral de Burgos de grande.
> 
> 
> Por cierto: Interesante información la de que no tienes "tío de turno" Muy al hilo de lo que venimos hablando y tal...
> ...



Te equivocas. Para limpiar vale CUALQUIER COSA en la que puedas frotar la brocha . He usado tangas también para limpiar. Y calcetines, etc...


----------



## 시켈 ! (28 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> pues seras la unica, yo solo tengo 1 cisterna en casa que se cambia cada muchaa decadas jajaja
> como maceta he visto de todo, garrafas de agua lo mas tipico, pero mangar en la obra bloques de hormigon para llevar a la huerta y usar como macetas es un clasico paco.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1138321
> 
> ...



Las cisternas no eran mías, eran del vecino ese, que va a tirar cosas de fontanería de hace mucho tiempo (por eso tenía cisternas de plástico que eran de los wc de cisterna colgada). Y al decirle para qué las quería quedó flipado.
Yo no he cambiado nunca mi wc, me duran mucho las cosas.,
De todas formas hay muchas cisternas en la basura, cuando quieras puedes tener una. A mí me gustan las mías porque al ser de plático pesan poco.
No tienen la cadena ni nada del mecanismo, solo está el plástico. Pero tampoco tendría problema en tener un tiesto con la cadena aquella antigua y hasta un trozo de cadena colgando y lo que se usaba para agarrar (solo un trozo, de la largura del "tiesto"). Pero tal como está , si no dices lo que es alguna gente no se da cuenta. Ya tenía algo parecido hecho con una garrafa gigante cortada, que tiene la forma esa casi rectangular parecida a la de la cisterna.

Los bloques esos de hormigón hace años también habrían sido considerados algo "de pobres/cutre" usados para plantas.



> Spoiler: ...sigo en spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Seagrams (28 Jul 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Las cisternas no eran mías, eran del vecino ese, que va a tirar cosas de fontanería de hace mucho tiempo (por eso tenía cisternas de plástico que eran de los wc de cisterna colgada). Y al decirle para qué las quería quedó flipado.





Es decir, que usas como jarrón decorativo el enema con el que tu abuela abortó a tus tios. Bucólico a más no poder...

Te estoy empezando a pillar cariño, criatura


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (3 Ago 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Las cisternas no eran mías, eran del vecino ese, que va a tirar cosas de fontanería de hace mucho tiempo (por eso tenía cisternas de plástico que eran de los wc de cisterna colgada). Y al decirle para qué las quería quedó flipado.
> Yo no he cambiado nunca mi wc, me duran mucho las cosas.,
> De todas formas hay muchas cisternas en la basura, cuando quieras puedes tener una. A mí me gustan las mías porque al ser de plático pesan poco.
> No tienen la cadena ni nada del mecanismo, solo está el plástico. Pero tampoco tendría problema en tener un tiesto con la cadena aquella antigua y hasta un trozo de cadena colgando y lo que se usaba para agarrar (solo un trozo, de la largura del "tiesto"). Pero tal como está , si no dices lo que es alguna gente no se da cuenta. Ya tenía algo parecido hecho con una garrafa gigante cortada, que tiene la forma esa casi rectangular parecida a la de la cisterna.
> ...



Podrías poner fotos? No me hago a la idea y me parece muy curioso


----------



## asiqué (3 Ago 2022)

Tenia 3 cerraduras guardadas hoy que tenia tiempo he arreglado 2 mezclando piezas. Funcionan perfectamente, no son las que instalo en un trabajo definitivo aunque podria.Estas se usan para accesos provisionales en lo que duran las obras.
En mi casa tengo una cerradura reconstruida por mi de dos marcas distintas…



sabiendo un minimo de cerrajeria y con sentido comun puedes destripar esas cerrraduras simples y arreglarlas.
35-50€ ahorrados por unidad por que gue guardo las viejas rotas


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Ago 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Podrías poner fotos? No me hago a la idea y me parece muy curioso



No suelo poner fotos de objetos de mi casa. Demasiado reconocibles para la gente que me visita. Ya veré si aún tengo la foto de la cisterna vacía(antes de poner las plantas y adornos que hago yo a mano) que le mandé a alguien por wasap. Pero cada poco borro las fotos del móvil, que tiene poca capacidad.


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Ago 2022)

Seagrams dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1138635
> 
> Es decir, que usas como jarrón decorativo el enema con el que tu abuela abortó a tus tios. Bucólico a más no poder...
> 
> Te estoy empezando a pillar cariño, criatura



¿Que mi abuela ABORTÓ a quién? Para aborto el que tenía que haber hecho tu puta madre.


----------



## Seagrams (4 Ago 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> ¿Que mi abuela ABORTÓ a quién?



Para eso se usaban, criatura. Lo del estreñimiento era un eufemismo.


----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Ago 2022)

Seagrams dijo:


> Para eso se usaban, criatura. Lo del estreñimiento era un eufemismo.



Vaya mentalidad más sucia. ¿Y mi abuelo también abortaba? también lo usaban hombres.


----------



## Avulense64 (4 Ago 2022)

Sujeto que ganaba 100 mil al año, vivir en un pueblo de mala muerte por no ir a la ciudad y pagar más de alquiler. Allí se moría del asco pero su obsesión era ver engordar su cuenta corriente. Traerse a casa la comida que fabricaba la empresa, (se jactaba de ahorrar gracias a eso) hacer la compra en varios sitios distintos para ahorrar, era fan de los cheque ahorro del Día. Pero le venía de familia, el padre forrado, no tenía aire acondicionado por no gastar y pasaban un calor en su casa espantoso, y no tenía señora de la limpieza por lo mismo. 
Viven mejor algunos canis de San Blas con su paga de 600 euros o su sueldo de 800 que esos dos infreseres. Cosas veredes...


----------



## Avulense64 (4 Ago 2022)

psycho dijo:


> Lo que ocurre es que en el pasado la energía ERA CARA relativamente a los salarios, lo mismo que las telecomunicaciones, mi abuela colgaba el teléfono a los dos minutos aunque la llamaran, para no hacer gastar, pero es que si comparáis el precio del Kwh en 1940 y hoy, o el del minuto de teléfono, veréis que sus manías tienen una explicación.
> Y lo triste es que al menos en parte podemos volver a situaciones parecidas.



Este forero fue un visionario.


----------



## Seagrams (4 Ago 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Vaya mentalidad más sucia. ¿Y mi abuelo también abortaba? también lo usaban hombres.



Que mentalidad ni que leches. Ese era casi el unico metodo contraceptivo que tenian ¿Tú que has usado mas a lo largo de tu vida: el preservativo/píldora o los enemas?


----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Ago 2022)

Seagrams dijo:


> Que mentalidad ni que leches. Ese era casi el unico metodo contraceptivo que tenian ¿Tú que has usado mas a lo largo de tu vida: el preservativo/píldora o los enemas?



¿Anticonceptivo con enemas?   No conozco a NADIE que haya usado ni tan siquiera que conozca los enemas como anticonceptivo. 
Usaban la marcha atrás o la abstinencia. Por eso mi abuela tuvo muchos hijos. 

Si en tu familia se metían por el coño lo que la gente normal usaba para el culo, es tu problema, no se lo adjudiques a las demás.


----------



## asiqué (4 Ago 2022)

he organizado mis vacaciones para pillar un vuelo en martes 13 muy barato.
Si muero recordarme como un heroe


----------



## Seagrams (4 Ago 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> ¿Anticonceptivo con enemas?   No conozco a NADIE que haya usado ni tan siquiera que conozca los enemas como anticonceptivo.
> Usaban la marcha atrás o la abstinencia. Por eso mi abuela tuvo muchos hijos.
> 
> Si en tu familia se metían por el coño lo que la gente normal usaba para el culo, es tu problema, no se lo adjudiques a las demás.



Yo no se que se metían por el coño mis abuelas porque las dos eran muy discretas y con clase. No como algunas mujeres de hoy día


----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Ago 2022)

Seagrams dijo:


> Yo no se que se metían por el coño mis abuelas porque las dos eran muy discretas y con clase. No como algunas mujeres de hoy día



Pues a juzgar por la mierda que tienes en la cabeza, parece que viene de familia tu obsesión con meterse eso por el coño en vez de darle su uso normal.


----------



## Charbonnier (4 Ago 2022)

Conoci a uno que se llevaba los rollos de papel higienico empezados de los bares para su casa y ahorrarselo.


----------



## Seagrams (4 Ago 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Pues a juzgar por la mierda que tienes en la cabeza, parece que viene de familia tu obsesión con meterse eso por el coño en vez de darle su uso normal.



Vete a cambiarle el agua a las margaritas y de paso ponte tu algo tambien, pirada


----------



## Knish77 (10 Ago 2022)

Me jode muy mucho llevar céntimos en la cartera porque cuando busco monedas sueltas para pagar el café, tengo que irlos apartando y eso me pone del hígado.

Ayer estaba en el bar y, tras pagar el café vi que tenía un céntimo ahí ocupando sitio. Como se suele decir, la basura de un hombre es el tesoro de otro, y a mí me enseñaron a no tirar el dinero así que lo dejé metido en un servilletero, de tapadillo.

La cosa es que al salir afuera bajo el puto sol de mediodía, me tuve que meter en un DIA a comprar una botella grande de agua para pimplármela tranquilamente de vuelta a casa.

Clavaban 0,69 por una Font Vella pero la marca blanca costaba 0,21 así que, o me volvía a casa con cuatro céntimos sueltos, o pagaba un pastizal y me volvía con uno.

Lógicamente, no hace falta decirlo, compré la más barata. ¿He sufrido un castigo del dios del lonchafinismo?


----------



## 시켈 ! (24 Ago 2022)

Buen aprovechamiento:


----------



## 시켈 ! (25 Ago 2022)

Superad esto: 

He* reutilizado una brida *que ya estaba cerrada. Metí la punta de las tijeras en la pestaña para bajarla mientras sacaba la brida del enganche. 

Es que tenía más bridas sin usar, pero necesitaba justo esa que era más grande.


----------



## asiqué (25 Ago 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Superad esto:
> 
> He* reutilizado una brida *que ya estaba cerrada. Metí la punta de las tijeras en la pestaña para bajarla mientras sacaba la brida del enganche.
> 
> Es que tenía más bridas sin usar, pero necesitaba justo esa que era más grande.



nada nuevo pero lo de subir la patilla no sirve muchas veces, pilla vicio y al final queda floja o se salta.
Yo lo que hago es cortar lo minimo y si eso unir varias cortas.
Incluso las guardo cuando en las obras las cortan y las tiran cuando aun queda mas de media brida util


----------



## 시켈 ! (25 Ago 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> nada nuevo pero lo de subir la patilla no sirve muchas veces, pilla vicio y al final queda floja o se salta.
> Yo lo que hago es cortar lo minimo y si eso unir varias cortas.
> Incluso las guardo cuando en las obras las cortan y las tiran cuando aun queda mas de media brida util



Unir varias no me servía, pues era para acoplar el ventilador de un extractor a un sargento y sujetarlo en un estante de encima de la cama, y debía quedar bien sujeto. No ha quedado rota ni nada, es una brida bastante gruesa.

Es para mientras reparo el otro ventilador que era de un PC, que le falla el cargador de móvil que le acoplé. Tengo que ver qué otro cargador acoplo.


----------



## asiqué (15 Sep 2022)




----------



## biba ecuador (15 Sep 2022)

Hay que reutilizar el hilo dental

Periodico con fotos del gobierno pa limpiarse el kukusklan

Hay que ir a los barrios ricos a buscar en la basura, con suerte encuentras un bolso de Guchi o If San Loguan divino de la muerte, jo tia


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (15 Sep 2022)

Había uno que le quitaba la pila al reloj cuando se iba a dormir para no malgastarla


----------



## RFray (15 Sep 2022)

biba ecuador dijo:


> Hay que reutilizar el hilo dental
> 
> Periodico con fotos del gobierno pa limpiarse el kukusklan
> 
> Hay que ir a los barrios ricos a buscar en la basura, con suerte encuentras un bolso de Guchi o If San Loguan divino de la muerte, jo tia



Yo creo que en los barrios ricos tiran menos cosas a la basura que en los pobres.


----------



## 시켈 ! (6 Oct 2022)

¡Arriba el hilo!

¿Vosotros en el baño ponéis estropajos, esponjas y trapos a estrenar? Yo uso los gastados que quito de la cocina.


----------



## 시켈 ! (6 Oct 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Había uno que le quitaba la pila al reloj cuando se iba a dormir para no malgastarla





Yo quito la pila al reloj de mesa del pueblo cuando acaba la temporada de verano. No solo para no gastar la pila sino por si se oxida o algo y estropea los contactos. Lo de quitar pilas cada noche , eso ya se supera...


----------



## InKilinaTor (6 Oct 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> ¡Arriba el hilo!
> 
> ¿Vosotros en el baño ponéis estropajos, esponjas y trapos a estrenar? Yo uso los gastados que quito de la cocina.



Cómo todos


----------



## DetestadorDeBlandengues (6 Oct 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> ¡Arriba el hilo!
> 
> ¿Vosotros en el baño ponéis estropajos, esponjas y trapos a estrenar? Yo uso los gastados que quito de la cocina.



Eso hago yo, cuando el estropajo de la cocina ya da asquito, le quito los galones y le adjudico destino en el cuarto de baño.




시켈 ! dijo:


> Yo quito la pila al reloj de mesa del pueblo cuando acaba la temporada de verano. No solo para no gastar la pila sino por si se oxida o algo y estropea los contactos. Lo de quitar pilas cada noche , eso ya se supera...



Lo mejor es comprar pilas recargables, sobre todo ahora que cada vez son más baratas, no como hace años. Además así sabes que no que quedarás sin pilas del mando y que tendrás que esperar hasta que vayas a comprarlas, en una hora ya están cargadas.


----------



## toroloco (6 Oct 2022)

Yo mismo a veces quedo de rata ya que muy frecuentemente pregunto el precio de las cosas antes de comprarlas, sea lo que sea.

Me habitué a eso viviendo en sudamerica donde a los gringos nos la meten casi siempre.


----------



## sinosuke (6 Oct 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> ¡Arriba el hilo!
> 
> ¿Vosotros en el baño ponéis estropajos, esponjas y trapos a estrenar? Yo uso los gastados que quito de la cocina.



Siempre.
Además aprovecho las camisetas viejas para hacer trapos para cuando voy de pesca y limpiarme las manos del olor a pescado y cebos...


Además hoy tengo el ego lonchafinístico super hinchado. 

Necesitaba un móvil nuevo. Mi huawei del 2018 ya no daba más de sí.
Un familiar me dijo que tenía un móvil lenovo (8 gb ram 128 rom) bastante bueno, casi sin usar pero que no le encendía. Me lo dio.
Desmonté y revisé el móvil y veo que es la batería que ha petado. Batería nueva pedida a aliexpress que me llegó el lunes.
Tengo móvil nuevo por menos de 15 euros que fue lo que costó la batería...Un poco trabajo de chinos desmontarlo pero valió la pena









.


----------



## 시켈 ! (6 Oct 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Cómo todos



No, todos no.

En el pueblo tenía yo todo organizado y en el baño los estropajos viejos de la cocina. Además yo esas cosas las dejo en sitios donde se sequen bien para que no cojan humedad, alterno los trapos(uno puesto a secar y otro en el wc), etc...pero para pasar allí solo tres días, uno de mis hermanos compró estropajos nuevos, trapo y de todo. Eso sí: esa persona no se preocupa de que se seque tras usarlo y al final huelen peor sus estropajos y trapos nuevos que los míos viejos.
Y por supuesto lo de reciclar ropa vieja para trapos de limpiar cristales o bricolaje...esa persona ni hablar. (Conste que en el pueblo yo solo tenía trapos estandar de tienda, no trozos de camisetas). Fíjate: allí también tengo pero aparte una caja con trapos de esos hechos con ropa, lo tengo para pintar y cosas así. Pues bien, cuando por primera vez en su vida se puso a pintar, esa persona también gastó trapos recién comprados(y encima era pintura negra)+ la ropa que pilló que no era vieja ni para tirar, etc...

Hay gente que mira muy poco el dinero. Y esa persona casualmente me pide dinero "prestado" cada poco pese a cobrar más que yo.

Y la aspiradora que reparé GRACIAS A ESTE FORO, se empeñan en tenerla en la terraza en la que tienen mucha humedad por las plantas. Se volverá a estropear (lo que reparé fue el conector, estaba todo oxidado). Joder, si a ,mí me hubieran "revivido" algo caro, tendría muchísimo cuidado con ello poniéndolo donde más convenga, en vez de soltar "es que en el resto de la casa se ve y queda feo"


----------



## 시켈 ! (6 Oct 2022)

DetestadorDeBlandengues dijo:


> Eso hago yo, cuando el estropajo de la cocina ya da asquito, le quito los galones y le adjudico destino en el cuarto de baño.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lo de las pilas recargables, eso pensaba yo pero en mi caso no resultó. Se estropearon todas , no uso tantas como para que compense.


----------



## 시켈 ! (6 Oct 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> Siempre.
> Además aprovecho las camisetas viejas para hacer trapos para cuando voy de pesca y limpiarme las manos del olor a pescado y cebos...
> 
> 
> ...




Eso es un gustazo, reciclar aparatos que otros iban a tirar.


----------



## sinosuke (6 Oct 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Eso es un gustazo, reciclar aparatos que otros iban a tirar.




Totalmente.

El móvil está casi nuevo. 
Cuando le empezó a fallar al familiar, al llevar la batería integrada y no extraíble se compró otro al momento (se iba de vacaciones al día siguiente) y este se lo dejó en casa olvidado y estaba a punto de tirarlo. Me lo dio y me decía que "todo para ti, pero eso ya no hay quien lo arregle..." 
Ha flipado cuando le he enseñado el móvil funcionando perfectamente.

Por 15 euros escasos y un poco de curro para abrirlo, conectar la batería y cerrarlo, me he ahorrado unos 200 euros que era lo que pensaba gastar en un móvil nuevo.


Lo mismo me ha pasado con el pc de sobremesa, que lo he actualizado a un procesador i5 con 12 Gb de RAM por cuatro chavos, gracias a piezas que me han dado y que iban a tirar.....


.


----------



## 시켈 ! (6 Oct 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> Totalmente.
> 
> El móvil está casi nuevo.
> Cuando le empezó a fallar al familiar, al llevar la batería integrada y no extraíble se compró otro al momento (se iba de vacaciones al día siguiente) y este se lo dejó en casa olvidado y estaba a punto de tirarlo. Me lo dio y me decía que "todo para ti, pero eso ya no hay quien lo arregle..."
> ...




Mi padre se carga los móviles cada poco. El último creo que tiene mal la batería, pero comprar una para ese modelo costaba casi como otro móvil nuevo, y como encima él al final siempre pasa de usarlo, pues lo tengo guardado ni se por qué. Es de esos de tapa, no me sirve a mí.


----------



## pamplinero (6 Oct 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Yo quito la pila al reloj de mesa del pueblo cuando acaba la temporada de verano. No solo para no gastar la pila sino por si se oxida o algo y estropea los contactos. Lo de quitar pilas cada noche , eso ya se supera...




Eso mismo hago yo. 
Pero no solo con la pila del reloj, tambien con la estacion metereologica que tengo alli, y varios trastos. Les quito la pila a todos los aparatos para que no se oxiden los contactos ni se sulfuren los contactos.

Tambien, despues de cortar el agua, abro los gritos un rato, para vaciar el agua que hubiera en las tuberias, por si hiela (es una casa de campo en la sierra), que no se rajen las tuberias.


----------



## InKilinaTor (6 Oct 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> No, todos no.
> 
> En el pueblo tenía yo todo organizado y en el baño los estropajos viejos de la cocina. Además yo esas cosas las dejo en sitios donde se sequen bien para que no cojan humedad, alterno los trapos(uno puesto a secar y otro en el wc), etc...pero para pasar allí solo tres días, uno de mis hermanos compró estropajos nuevos, trapo y de todo. Eso sí: esa persona no se preocupa de que se seque tras usarlo y al final huelen peor sus estropajos y trapos nuevos que los míos viejos.
> Y por supuesto lo de reciclar ropa vieja para trapos de limpiar cristales o bricolaje...esa persona ni hablar. (Conste que en el pueblo yo solo tenía trapos estandar de tienda, no trozos de camisetas). Fíjate: allí también tengo pero aparte una caja con trapos de esos hechos con ropa, lo tengo para pintar y cosas así. Pues bien, cuando por primera vez en su vida se puso a pintar, esa persona también gastó trapos recién comprados(y encima era pintura negra)+ la ropa que pilló que no era vieja ni para tirar, etc...
> ...



Pero si estás diciendo que en el baño tienes los estropajos viejos de la cocina...


----------



## 시켈 ! (6 Oct 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Pero si estás diciendo que en el baño tienes los estropajos viejos de la cocina...



¿Y? no entiendo a qué te refieres. 

Yo tenía los estropajos viejos de cocina y EN EL PUEBLO esa persona compró todo nuevo para tres días que estuvo.


----------



## InKilinaTor (6 Oct 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> ¿Y? no entiendo a qué te refieres.
> 
> Yo tenía los estropajos viejos de cocina y EN EL PUEBLO esa persona compró todo nuevo para tres días que estuvo.



Ahh, vale, te entendí que tú no .


Esa persona no entra en consumo responsable obviamente....


----------



## 시켈 ! (6 Oct 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Ahh, vale, te entendí que tú no .
> 
> 
> Esa persona no entra en consumo responsable obviamente....



No, es más: cuando le he contado algunas cosas del foro, esa persona lo ha visto cosa de frikis, chiflados, etc...(lo mismo que a mí me ven como tacaña y cutre)
Igualmente cuando cuento ciertas cosas que no salen en tv o salen a medias, me dice "en qué sitios más raros te informas tú" y no se lo cree hasta que no sale en sitios que no sean foros. (No es progre, que conste, solo que es de mente poco abierta para algunas cosas)
Por ejemplo le dije que en forocoches cuentan que falta leche de marca blanca en muchos Mercadonas y poco menos que por decirlo en foros "a saber si son invenciones o cosas de gente pesimista que todo lo exagera". Hasta que no falte leche en SU mercadona no creerá que va a haber escased.


----------



## InKilinaTor (6 Oct 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> No, es más: cuando le he contado algunas cosas del foro, esa persona lo ha visto cosa de frikis, chiflados, etc...(lo mismo que a mí me ven como tacaña y cutre)
> Igualmente cuando cuento ciertas cosas que no salen en tv o salen a medias, me dice "en qué sitios más raros te informas tú" y no se lo cree hasta que no sale en sitios que no sean foros. (No es progre, que conste, solo que es de mente poco abierta para algunas cosas)
> Por ejemplo le dije que en forocoches cuentan que falta leche de marca blanca en muchos Mercadonas y poco menos que por decirlo en foros "a saber si son invenciones o cosas de gente pesimista que todo lo exagera". Hasta que no falte leche en SU mercadona no creerá que va a haber escased.



A ver, el foro es el foro y la vida real es otra, eso es indiscutible.

Yo por ejemplo, tengo prohibido comprar algo que se anuncie por televisión, alguno.me.llama cutre.

Sigo sin entender bien que es ser "progre" creo que viene de progresista, pero me cuesta creer que insulten a los que quieren progresar.


----------



## biba ecuador (6 Oct 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> No, es más: cuando le he contado algunas cosas del foro, esa persona lo ha visto cosa de frikis, chiflados, etc...(lo mismo que a mí me ven como tacaña y cutre)
> Igualmente cuando cuento ciertas cosas que no salen en tv o salen a medias, me dice "en qué sitios más raros te informas tú" y no se lo cree hasta que no sale en sitios que no sean foros. (No es progre, que conste, solo que es de mente poco abierta para algunas cosas)
> Por ejemplo le dije que en forocoches cuentan que falta leche de marca blanca en muchos Mercadonas y poco menos que por decirlo en foros "a saber si son invenciones o cosas de gente pesimista que todo lo exagera". Hasta que no falte leche en SU mercadona no creerá que va a haber escased.



Ojo que eso me pasó a mi hace unos días en el carrefour. 
Había un descuento del 15% en alimentación y fui con la idea de comprar bastante leche, y solo quedaba desnatada. 

Entera o semi no quedaba nada


----------



## 시켈 ! (6 Oct 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Sigo sin entender bien que es ser "progre" creo que viene de progresista, pero me cuesta creer que insulten a los que quieren progresar.



Cuando hablamos de progres nos referimos a los de izquierdas que adoran la multiculturalidad, que solo creen a Newtral y todo eso que se lleva ahora.


----------



## asiqué (6 Oct 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> No, es más: cuando le he contado algunas cosas del foro, esa persona lo ha visto cosa de frikis, chiflados, etc...(lo mismo que a mí me ven como tacaña y cutre)
> Igualmente cuando cuento ciertas cosas que no salen en tv o salen a medias, me dice "en qué sitios más raros te informas tú" y no se lo cree hasta que no sale en sitios que no sean foros. (No es progre, que conste, solo que es de mente poco abierta para algunas cosas)
> Por ejemplo le dije que en forocoches cuentan que falta leche de marca blanca en muchos Mercadonas y poco menos que por decirlo en foros "a saber si son invenciones o cosas de gente pesimista que todo lo exagera". Hasta que no falte leche en SU mercadona no creerá que va a haber escased.



esta semana entre al mercadona y en la zona de leche no habia ni los palets vacios. NADA de leche de vaca.
En bilbao y barrio normal


----------



## 시켈 ! (6 Oct 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> esta semana entre al mercadona y en la zona de leche no habia ni los palets vacios. NADA de leche de vaca.
> En bilbao y barrio normal



Joder. Pues nada, cuando ocurra en mi ciudad por fin me creerá esa persona de mi familia. 
Yo la leche no la compro en Mercadona. Cuesta más barata en Carrefour y muchos otros sitios. Como tenga que ir a algo a Mercadona y pille los stands de la leche vacíos...ja, ja, hago una foto y se la mando.


----------



## asiqué (6 Oct 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Joder. Pues nada, cuando ocurra en mi ciudad por fin me creerá esa persona de mi familia.
> Yo la leche no la compro en Mercadona. Cuesta más barata en Carrefour y muchos otros sitios. Como tenga que ir a algo a Mercadona y pille los stands de la leche vacíos...ja, ja, hago una foto y se la mando.



la leche mas barata la pillo en primaprix marca Rio ya esta a 75 cnt
es casi imposible encontrarla por menos en mi zona, la marca blanca mas barata 78cnts


----------



## sikBCN (7 Oct 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> la leche mas barata la pillo en primaprix marca Rio ya esta a 75 cnt
> es casi imposible encontrarla por menos en mi zona, la marca blanca mas barata 78cnts



No me jodas que cuesta 0.75€, tengo un primaPrix al lado de mi casa y no he entrado en mi vida.


----------



## asiqué (7 Oct 2022)

sikBCN dijo:


> No me jodas que cuesta 0.75€, tengo un primaPrix al lado de mi casa y no he entrado en mi vida.


----------



## sikBCN (7 Oct 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1217982
> Ver archivo adjunto 1217983



La puta, gracias!!


----------



## Kovaliov (7 Oct 2022)

josemazgz dijo:


> A ver, que parece que mi castellano no es entendible:
> 
> *SE QUIERE JUBILAR, ESTÁ HARTO DE TRABAJAR, PERO ES TAN RANCIO QUE LE COMPENSA PASARSE 5 AÑOS MÁS AMARGADO EN EL CURRO QUE PERDER UN SOLO CÉNTIMO.*
> 
> Ya?



Si supiera que, a partir de los sesenta, cada día sano es un milagro.


----------



## 시켈 ! (7 Oct 2022)

sikBCN dijo:


> No me jodas que cuesta 0.75€, tengo un primaPrix al lado de mi casa y no he entrado en mi vida.



Menudo delito no haber entrado al menos ni a cotillear.


----------



## 시켈 ! (7 Oct 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> esta semana entre al mercadona y en la zona de leche no habia ni los palets vacios. NADA de leche de vaca.
> En bilbao y barrio normal



Hoy he ido a Mercadona y en mi ciudad sí tenían leche de su marca blanca, de todos los tipos.


----------



## sikBCN (7 Oct 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Menudo delito no haber entrado al menos ni a cotillear.



Pues ya lo han subido a 0.80€/litro , eso en carrefour lo han subido de 0.76 a 0.82 entre ayer y hoy.


----------



## 시켈 ! (7 Oct 2022)

sikBCN dijo:


> Pues ya lo han subido a 0.80€/litro , eso en carrefour lo han subido de 0.76 a 0.82 entre ayer y hoy.



¿En Carrefour? joder, hace días compré la semidesnatada a 77 cts , la marca blanca esa de caja blanca .


----------



## sikBCN (7 Oct 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> ¿En Carrefour? joder, hace días compré la semidesnatada a 77 cts , la marca blanca esa de caja blanca .



Yo es que flipo,tienen la fresca a 0.90... pues pa eso a 0.82 ya no pillo la de brick...

La otra vez que la pusieron a 0.81 duro 3 días y lo bajaron a 0.78 ya que se dieron cuenta que se habían subido a la parra.

La leche suele estar más barata en el Alcampo, pero mucha veces esta agotada.


----------



## Kovaliov (8 Oct 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> lo mas lonchafinista rateril que he visto es un tipo en un antiguo trabajo. Se casó y celebró el banquete en un chino y la luna de miel una semana en el camping del Escorial. Dificil de superar HOYGA



Y el primerhijo nació en un pesebre, para ahorrar .


----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Oct 2022)

Los *PALOS DE LOS HELADOS* que como en casa. Los guardo.

Como muy pocos, solo tengo tres palitos, y cuando alguien que venga a casa coma alguno más le pediré que no lo tire.

Los uso para extender masillas y siliconas.



(Me recuerda al chiste: 
-Doctor, pero deje de comer helado y mire a ver qué tengo.
-Espere, que necesito el palito para mirarle la garganta.)


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Nov 2022)

*¿A partir de cuántos céntimos reclamáis si os han cobrado mal en el supermercado?*

El otro día en Carrefour me cobraron mal y no quería ir hasta el mostrador con el carro. Parece que le jodió un poco al cajero y a los demás clientes que reclamase por solo 20 céntimos (mientras comprobaban el precio seguía atendiendo a los otros, creo que simplemente les pareció "rácano" reclamar por eso)
He llegado a reclamar por 10 céntimos (en ese caso tampoco atasqué ninguna cola, no había gente).
No se trata solo de los 10 o 20 céntimos, que vale más el tiempo que pierdes esperando que lo comprueben: se trata de hacerles CUMPLIR lo que ofrecen, y así se lo indico cuando reclamo.
Hubo un supermercado que incumplió tantas veces las ofertas que me harté de reclamar en el mostrador y puse una reclamación por escrito, y me dieron una compensación de 30 euros en la tarjeta de cliente.

Que conste que de adolescente fui a comprar una pintura para manualidades y el señor de la pequeña tienda me cobró el pequeño pero me dio el bote grande. Sin abrir el bote ni nada me di el gran paseo de vuelta hasta la tienda(estaba bastante lejos) para avisarle del error. No he tenido nunca más un error de tiendas que fuera a mi favor.


----------



## euriborfree (26 Nov 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Los *PALOS DE LOS HELADOS* que como en casa. Los guardo.
> 
> Como muy pocos, solo tengo tres palitos, y cuando alguien que venga a casa coma alguno más le pediré que no lo tire.
> 
> ...



Con los palitos de los helados me hice un posavasos para el despacho, lavados los palos y pegados con cola blanca quedan perfectos


----------



## 시켈 ! (27 Nov 2022)

Os dejo esta bonita reflexión , en estos tiempos de pijerío:


----------



## Kenpos (28 Nov 2022)

Cuando voy al McDonalds me compro 3 hamburguesas de 1.20 y pido un vaso de agua. Como por 3.60.


----------



## Lombroso (28 Nov 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> *¿A partir de cuántos céntimos reclamáis si os han cobrado mal en el supermercado?*
> 
> El otro día en Carrefour me cobraron mal y no quería ir hasta el mostrador con el carro. Parece que le jodió un poco al cajero y a los demás clientes que reclamase por solo 20 céntimos (mientras comprobaban el precio seguía atendiendo a los otros, creo que simplemente les pareció "rácano" reclamar por eso)
> He llegado a reclamar por 10 céntimos (en ese caso tampoco atasqué ninguna cola, no había gente).
> ...



El miércoles pasado quedé con dos amigos para ver el partido de España. Fui al supermercado y compré un pack de 24 cervezas de mahou 5 estrellas (este que va plastificado) un par de papas y algo de aceitunas y encurtidos. Tras pagar y salir del super, me di cuenta de que me había costado muy barato. La cajera me había cobrado solo una cerveza mahou. No estuve muy atento, pero supongo que, en lugar de pasar el código de barras del plástico, pasó el de una lata. La compra me costó 4 euros y pico, cuando el pack solamente valia 13 euros. Obviamente, me callé como una puta y marché a poner a enfriar las birras.

Otras veces, se me ha olvidado algún producto en los bajos del carro del bebé y no lo he pasado por caja, aunque en estos casos siempre ha sido algo de escaso valor.


----------



## Capitán Walker (30 Nov 2022)

Mi abuelo cogía las hojas del papel de periódico y las cortaba en formato A5, las apilaba y las ponía en el water. Las usaba en lugar del papel higiénico.


----------



## viogenes (30 Nov 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> *¿A partir de cuántos céntimos reclamáis si os han cobrado mal en el supermercado?*
> 
> El otro día en Carrefour me cobraron mal y no quería ir hasta el mostrador con el carro. Parece que le jodió un poco al cajero y a los demás clientes que reclamase por solo 20 céntimos (mientras comprobaban el precio seguía atendiendo a los otros, creo que simplemente les pareció "rácano" reclamar por eso)
> He llegado a reclamar por 10 céntimos (en ese caso tampoco atasqué ninguna cola, no había gente).
> ...



En carreful tienen que devolver el doble del error, según su propaganda. La medida no se aplica a productos en oferta por fecha de consumo inmediato, según la letra pequeña. Si pides hoja de reclamaciones y te pones a rellenarla, reclamando continuamente la atención de la persona encargada para que no corra la cola, no tardan en devolverte el doble del error.


----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Nov 2022)

viogenes dijo:


> En carreful tienen que devolver el doble del error, según su propaganda. La medida no se aplica a productos en oferta por fecha de consumo inmediato, según la letra pequeña. Si pides hoja de reclamaciones y te pones a rellenarla, reclamando continuamente la atención de la persona encargada para que no corra la cola, no tardan en devolverte el doble del error.



Ya me devolvieron el doble del error sin rellenar hoja de reclamación. No me habría compensado ir hasta la entrada a rellenar nada, no empujando un carro lleno.


----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Nov 2022)

Capitán Walker dijo:


> Mi abuelo cogía las hojas del papel de periódico y las cortaba en formato A5, las apilaba y las ponía en el water. Las usaba en lugar del papel higiénico.



Bueno, sería igual que el famoso papel del elefante que se usaba antes. Mis padres eran unos anticuados y mientras la gente ya usaba el papel blando ellos aún compraban el del elefante, espantoso. Lo siento, pero en eso sí que no aplico el lonchafinismo, quiero papel suave.


----------



## juanmarch (30 Nov 2022)

Un día mi abuelo se agachó y vi que estaba usando las bragas de mis abuela, fallecida 2 años atrás. Otro día le pedimos leer el periódico, que ya había leído, y me pidió un euro.


----------



## Capitán Walker (30 Nov 2022)

A este paso en lugar de invertir en lingotes de oro, será mejor que invertais en bricks de leche.


----------



## 917 (30 Nov 2022)

Capitán Walker dijo:


> Mi abuelo cogía las hojas del papel de periódico y las cortaba en formato A5, las apilaba y las ponía en el water. Las usaba en lugar del papel higiénico.



Y tenía el culo muy ilustrado y manchado de tinta indeleble.
Para evitar eso, se lanzó en los años 60 del pasado siglo el papel higiénico marca El Elefante, hoy día preciado objeto de inversión.


----------



## 917 (30 Nov 2022)

Yo lo más rata que he visto era uno que se llevaba a los hoteles pilas AAA gastadas y las cambiaba al irse por las de los mandos a distancia del televisor.

¡Ratismo en estado puro!


----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Dic 2022)

Estoy restaurando un poco una mesa del patio de mis padres. Es de madera y en la parte de abajo de las patas(que son maderas con forma de x y mucha superficie, no las típicas patas) estoy pensando en poner *tapones de las cajas de leche*, para que la mesa no toque el suelo directamente. 
Vamos, como los tacos de plástico que venden pero estos gratis. 
No se qué resultado darán pero como la mesa es ya muy vieja voy a hacer la prueba. Los pegaré con adhesivo de montaje + una punta en un agujero hecho en el medio del tapón. No se si se romperán por el peso o por el tiempo, pero por probar no pierdo nada. 
¿Alguien lo ha probado?


----------



## asiqué (10 Dic 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Estoy restaurando un poco una mesa del patio de mis padres. Es de madera y en la parte de abajo de las patas(que son maderas con forma de x y mucha superficie, no las típicas patas) estoy pensando en poner *tapones de las cajas de leche*, para que la mesa no toque el suelo directamente.
> Vamos, como los tacos de plástico que venden pero estos gratis.
> No se qué resultado darán pero como la mesa es ya muy vieja voy a hacer la prueba. Los pegaré con adhesivo de montaje + una punta en un agujero hecho en el medio del tapón. No se si se romperán por el peso o por el tiempo, pero por probar no pierdo nada.
> ¿Alguien lo ha probado?



Se terminan rajando.
Mira si logras tapas de botes de plastico como los de la nutela x ejemplo.
Y metes la pata dentro aunque apenas ganas unos milimetros si que proteje del contacto.


esos topes de patas que venden que tu comentas cuestan muy poco, ojo, atenta no digo que compres: suelen tirar muebles con ellas puestas x el poco valor que tienen, si ves un sofa en la basura puedes pillarlas gratix


----------



## asiqué (10 Dic 2022)

Desmontar el motor quemado del exprimidor electrico, bloquear el "rotor" con unas bridas y usarlo de forma manual.
Lo llevaremos al pueblo que alli no tenemos exprimidor de ningun tipo


----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Dic 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Se terminan rajando.
> Mira si logras tapas de botes de plastico como los de la nutela x ejemplo.
> Y metes la pata dentro aunque apenas ganas unos milimetros si que proteje del contacto.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1286914
> ...



El tapón del bote de nutela es demasiado grande y alto. Debe ser algo que suba poco la altura de la mesa. 

No lo iba a hacer por el dinero sino por el placer de reciclar algo. El pegamento y las puntas lo tengo, no tenía que comprar nada.


----------



## asiqué (10 Dic 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> El tapón del bote de nutela es demasiado grande y alto. Debe ser algo que suba poco la altura de la mesa.
> 
> No lo iba a hacer por el dinero sino por el placer de reciclar algo. El pegamento y las puntas lo tengo, no tenía que comprar nada.



no es para que suba, es para ponerlo boca abajo y meter las patas dentro de el.
Me explico? por eso de nutella o similar, por que en ellos si entra la pata dentro


----------



## perrosno (10 Dic 2022)

¿Y porqué no dejáis que cada cual haga lo que le salga de los cojones? Y casi 60 páginas. Lamentabla


----------



## asiqué (10 Dic 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> ¿Y porqué no dejáis que cada cual haga lo que le salga de los cojones? Y casi 60 páginas. Lamentabla



este hilo tiene su parte didactica!
alguien puede pillar ideas.
Por que estas tan enfadado? hay algun perro ladrando en la calle?


----------



## perrosno (10 Dic 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> este hilo tiene su parte didactica!
> alguien puede pillar ideas.
> Por que estas tan enfadado? hay algun perro ladrando en la calle?



No, pero es que me siento identificado con algunas cosas y esto no es ser rata. Es ser ahorrador y no malgastar el dinero, me cago los hijos de mil hienas que identifican ahorro con ser rata.
Algunos ejemplos no es de ser rata, es de ser un caradura y tener muy poca verguenza.


----------



## asiqué (10 Dic 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> No, pero es que me siento identificado con algunas cosas y esto no es ser rata. Es ser ahorrador y no malgastar el dinero, me cago los hijos de mil hienas que identifican ahorro con ser rata.
> Algunos ejemplos no es de ser rata, es de ser un caradura y tener muy poca verguenza.



Bueno, pero hay otros buenos, como el de la chica con los tapones para aislar las patas de madera de la humedac.

Incluso el mio de reciclar un exprimidor electrico en manual para llevarmelo al pueblo que alli no tengo. Ademas es de medio litro.


----------



## perrosno (10 Dic 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Bueno, pero hay otros buenos, como el de la chica con los tapones para aislar las patas de madera de la humedac.
> 
> Incluso el mio de reciclar un exprimidor electrico en manual para llevarmelo al pueblo que alli no tengo. Ademas es de medio litro.



Pues a esos me refiero, que ser ahorrador, reciclar las cosas, intentar arreglar todo antes de tirarlo, eso no es ser rata. Me jode la gente que asocia ahorro con lo otro. De ahí mi mosqueo.


----------



## sinosuke (10 Dic 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Estoy restaurando un poco una mesa del patio de mis padres. Es de madera y en la parte de abajo de las patas(que son maderas con forma de x y mucha superficie, no las típicas patas) estoy pensando en poner *tapones de las cajas de leche*, para que la mesa no toque el suelo directamente.
> Vamos, como los tacos de plástico que venden pero estos gratis.
> No se qué resultado darán pero como la mesa es ya muy vieja voy a hacer la prueba. Los pegaré con adhesivo de montaje + una punta en un agujero hecho en el medio del tapón. No se si se romperán por el peso o por el tiempo, pero por probar no pierdo nada.
> ¿Alguien lo ha probado?





Yo había pensado lo mismo....pero en mi caso el color de los tapones daba mucho el cante con las patas de la mesa, así que recurrí al truco clásico de hacerlo con corchos de botellas, recortándolos como lonchas al grosor deseado.....quedan más disimulados.

En mi caso lo hice con los corchos nuevos que son de plástico, los pegué sin ponerles ningún clavo.


Edito para aclarar que lo mío fue para una mesa de interior, que estaba algo coja y rozaba mucho el suelo....que no había leído lo de mesa de patio. Ahí a lo mejor lo tapones que dices, pegados y asegurados con un clavo como comentas te van mejor por si llueve y demás.......




.


----------



## asiqué (10 Dic 2022)

Yo tengo las patas de sofa que he puesto antes en la mesa de la cocina, me da igual que se vean, pero asi entran mis piernas debajo la mesa sin tocar el cajon.
Cosas de medir 190…


----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Dic 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Yo tengo las patas de sofa que he puesto antes en la mesa de la cocina, me da igual que se vean, pero asi entran mis piernas debajo la mesa sin tocar el cajon.
> Cosas de medir 190…



La estética no es problema, pero no quiero cambiar mucho la altura de la mesa, ya que se usa con mesas de esas de terraza, bajas. 

Por ejemplo mi sofá no me importó subirlo en altura, al contrario: le puse dos pares de patines viejos de esos de ruedas (desmonté las botas y las suelas con ruedas las puse en unas maderas y sobre eso puse el sofá. Muy cómodo para moverlo al barrer y todo eso, y me gusta esa altura. Mido 1.70 pero me gustan los sofás altos. Está pegado a una pared, no hay problema con que se mueva por las ruedas, no va más hacia atrás.


----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Dic 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> no es para que suba, es para ponerlo boca abajo y meter las patas dentro de el.
> Me explico? por eso de nutella o similar, por que en ellos si entra la pata dentro



Aaah. No, no vale para eso porque es una mesa sin patas, se apoya en unas maderas con forma de x, con mucha superficie en contacto con el suelo, aunque de anchura menor que la de una tapa de Nutella. 
Y no vale algo tipo "plato" porque la lluvia quedaría en él y sería peor.


----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Dic 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> ¿Y porqué no dejáis que cada cual haga lo que le salga de los cojones? Y casi 60 páginas. Lamentabla



¿Quién está exigiendo nada a la gente? Lee el título: "HISTORIAS DE RATAS". Cuando entras ya sabes a qué atenerte. Si no te gusta el tema y sus 60 páginas ....NO ENTRES.


----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Dic 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Pues a esos me refiero, que ser ahorrador, reciclar las cosas, intentar arreglar todo antes de tirarlo, eso no es ser rata. Me jode la gente que asocia ahorro con lo otro. De ahí mi mosqueo.



Joder, te molestas por una simple palabra que es ofensiva o no SEGÚN EL CONTEXTO. 

¡Que no pasa nada por la palabra rata!


----------



## vico (10 Dic 2022)

Conozco a uno que lleva 5 años la ITV pasada y tiene trucado el contador de la luz. 

Conozco a otro, ingeniero jefe de una planta química, que se lleva las sobras de la comida que sobra, cuando tienen que trabajar en fin de semana, para comérselas en su casa con sus hijos.

Conozco a otro, votante de la psoe, que se lleva las botellas de agua del trabajo, esas grandes de 20L, a su casa.

Conozco otro que fardaba de haber cambiado el precio de un jamón ibérico por otro de la marca Carrefour.

Conozco un millonario que va todo el día en chanclas y su tiempo libre lo emplea en tomarse un café cortado en una terraza de uno de sus bares, mientras fuma cigarrillo tras cigarrillo. En una ocasión le dije: vente y hacemos una salida por la montaña y me dijo que en su casa ya andaba en la cinta.

Conozco otro que cuando va a la playa se mete en las piscinas de los chalets que están vacíos, para quitarse la sal del cuerpo.


----------



## Mk3 (10 Dic 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> El tapón del bote de nutela es demasiado grande y alto. Debe ser algo que suba poco la altura de la mesa.
> 
> No lo iba a hacer por el dinero sino por el placer de reciclar algo. El pegamento y las puntas lo tengo, no tenía que comprar nada.



mejor que el tapon de las botellas de leche (si estás hablando de tetabrik) serán los de tipo coca cola o así, parecen más duros


----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Dic 2022)

Mk3 dijo:


> mejor que el tapon de las botellas de leche (si estás hablando de tetabrik) serán los de tipo coca cola o así, parecen más duros



Ah, pues sí. 

No uso ese tipo de botellas(no bebo cocacola ni refrescos), pero en navidades mi familia sí que compra refrescos de esos de dos litros. 

Gracias, al no tenerlos a mano no había pensado en esos tapones.


----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Dic 2022)

vico dijo:


> Conozco a uno que lleva 5 años la ITV pasada y tiene trucado el contador de la luz.
> 
> Conozco a otro, ingeniero jefe de una planta química, que se lleva las sobras de la comida que sobra, cuando tienen que trabajar en fin de semana, para comérselas en su casa con sus hijos.
> 
> ...



Hay cosas que no son lonchafinismo sino directamente fraudes o mucha jeta.


----------



## tiempodeperros (10 Dic 2022)

Mi mujer friega las latas típicas de albóndigas del Mercadona, los envases de plástico y voy tirandolos a escondidas.
Luego se va a la compra al Alcampo, se deja el sueldo entero y se le estropea todo lo que compra. Es lo que pasa, que nos han criado como subnormales. Va aprendiendo poco a poco.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (10 Dic 2022)

tengo un coche que se tira meses en un garaje sin moverse, le dejo la batería desconectada, ¿algún consejo sobre las ruedas?

¿debo dejarlas suspendidas en el aire? ¿se os ocurre algo para no comprar el equipo adecuado para ello, que dicen que es caro? ¿o donde venden baratos esos tacos para poner debajo y dejar las ruedas en el aire?







vico dijo:


> Conozco a uno que lleva 5 años la ITV pasada y tiene trucado el contador de la luz.
> 
> Conozco a otro, ingeniero jefe de una planta química, que se lleva las sobras de la comida que sobra, cuando tienen que trabajar en fin de semana, para comérselas en su casa con sus hijos.
> 
> ...



5 años la itv pasada? guau, si te cuento de unos que la llevan 20 o 30 años pasada te desmayas. pues la mayoría de los viejos sin ir más lejos.
Lo del jamón es robar, otra cosa es que se equivoquen ellos en el precio, generalmente por equivocarse en el peso, una vez me llevé un kilo de cangrejo de alaska por cincuenta céntimos.
lo de las botellas del trabajo es robar, aunque si es del pesoe lo mismo y piensa que no.

Lo del millonario…sarna con gusto no pica, yo la caminadora la tenía para tender calzoncillos, ya la regalé.
prefería ir en coche a correr al monte.
Yo llevo unos pantalones de montaña del decatlón de 20 pavos y como se le caen los chismes para cerrar los bolsillos y hay que meterle algo, pues traigo una goma de esas de los fajos de billetes que se rompió y la reciclé. se ve un poco cutre, pero me sirve. normalmente usaba unos cordones elásticos negros más apañados pero no tengo a mano

la sal que te queda en el cuerpo del agua de mar es muy saludable dejarla un tiempo en el cuerpo, el cloro es perjudicial, ya hay que ser parguela para invadir una propiedad para cambiar la sal por cloro. un día le van a salir los dóbermans...
¿no hay ducha en las playas?


----------



## asiqué (10 Dic 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> tengo un coche que se tira meses en un garaje sin moverse, le dejo la batería desconectada, ¿algún consejo sobre las ruedas?
> 
> ¿debo dejarlas suspendidas en el aire? ¿se os ocurre algo para no comprar el equipo adecuado para ello, que dicen que es caro? ¿o donde venden baratos esos tacos para poner debajo y dejar las ruedas en el aire?
> 
> ...



Pilla baldosas,bloques de cemento o ladrillos de una obra un domingo.
Subes el coche con el gato y metes eso debajo.
Asi con las ruedas

G R A T I S


----------



## 시켈 ! (Martes a la(s) 9:54 PM)

¿Qué hacéis cuando queda poca pasta de dientes?  
Yo había comprado en aliexpres un plástico que lo exprime, pero en esos tubos de base ancha sigue quedando mucha pasta. Solución: ahora corto con tijeras la parte de la tapa y me llega para unos cuantos usos. (Vivo sola, no importa tener que coger la pasta con el propio cepillo)


----------



## asiqué (Martes a la(s) 10:00 PM)

시켈 ! dijo:


> ¿Qué hacéis cuando queda poca pasta de dientes?
> Yo había comprado en aliexpres un plástico que lo exprime, pero en esos tubos de base ancha sigue quedando mucha pasta. Solución: ahora corto con tijeras la parte de la tapa y me llega para unos cuantos usos. (Vivo sola, no importa tener que coger la pasta con el propio cepillo)



lo pongo en la encimera y paso un bote de desodorante a modo rodillo por encima, no falla y no hay que comprar cosas extra


----------



## Ciclope (Martes a la(s) 10:09 PM)

Es verdad que se confunde el lonchafinismo, aplicado al consumo responsable con los ratas, pero salen buenos comentarios.
De niño, literalmente conocí el primer término, en casa de unos tíos que se jactaban de tener dinero y me hacían un bocadillo en viena grande, con dos lonchas finísimas, totalmente transparentes, que después yo las juntaba y tiraba la mitad del pan, para que supiera un poco.


----------



## euriborfree (Martes a la(s) 10:22 PM)

시켈 ! dijo:


> ¿Qué hacéis cuando queda poca pasta de dientes?
> Yo había comprado en aliexpres un plástico que lo exprime, pero en esos tubos de base ancha sigue quedando mucha pasta. Solución: ahora corto con tijeras la parte de la tapa y me llega para unos cuantos usos. (Vivo sola, no importa tener que coger la pasta con el propio cepillo)



desde el principio voy aplanandola presionando con los dedos con lo que no me hace falta el exprimidor de aliexpress, cuando llego al final para aprovechar lo que queda en la boquilla lo corto con unas tijeras y me da para 3 o 4 lavados mas.

El chisme de aliexpress lo he visto y no creo que pueda sacarle mas que lo sacas presionando bien con los dedos en cada uso, buena prueba de ello es que cuando corto el tubo de las paredes del mismo no consigo sacar nada util de esa parte del tubo


----------



## 시켈 ! (Martes a la(s) 10:22 PM)

asiqué dijo:


> lo pongo en la encimera y paso un bote de desodorante a modo rodillo por encima, no falla y no hay que comprar cosas extra



Ese plástico me costó muy poco hace años. 
Aunque aplastes el bote queda pasta en el hueco duro en el que está el tapón. 
Prueba a cortar ese trozo y verás la de pasta que queda


----------



## 시켈 ! (Martes a la(s) 10:25 PM)

euriborfree dijo:


> desde el principio voy aplanandola presionando con los dedos con lo que no me hace falta el exprimidor de aliexpress, cuando llego al final para aprovechar lo que queda en la boquilla lo corto con unas tijeras y me da para 3 o 4 lavados mas.
> 
> El chisme de aliexpress lo he visto y no creo que pueda sacarle mas que lo sacas presionando bien con los dedos en cada uso, buena prueba de ello es que cuando corto el tubo de las paredes del mismo no consigo sacar nada util de esa parte del tubo



Sí se saca más con ese plástico , o al menos yo. Aunque lo uso más para los tubos de pegamento que vienen en tubo de metal, más duro.


----------

